# Did anyone else see Punk hit that fan?



## jbright727 (May 14, 2012)

Punk just knocked the hell out of some fan, did anyone else catch that?




wwe.com said:


> *CM Punk and WWE respond to crowd incident in Sacramento*
> 
> In the closing moments of the Oct. 8 edition of Raw – during a verbal exchange with Mr. McMahon – an incident occurred betwee...n WWE Champion CM Punk and fans in the crowd.
> 
> ...





TMZ said:


> Police in Sacramento, CA have interviewed a WWE fan who was punched in the face by CM Punk during a live televised event Monday night ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> The incident occurred on "Monday Night Raw" -- when Punk went into the crowd after a match ... and several fans began to get physical with him.
> 
> ...





Josh Parry said:


> Here's my analysis with closeups and slomo's of the situation. it is 100% that Punk struck the wrong guy. The guy he took down didn't come anywhere near him. He was respectfully watching on the whole time. Look for the other guy to slap him.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

yep


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Yeah it was awesome. The way they were all feeling him up was ridiculous, some people are just plain odd.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Yes I did and it was one of the highlights of the entire show, these crazy die hard wrestling fans need to learn their place.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

didn't really knock the hell out of him, just pushed him and said "don't touch me"


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

All he did was push him off...

Way to overreact


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

He didn't punch him, he just jerked his arm away.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*I thought I saw someone get hit but couldnt tell



You could hear the audience go "Ooooohhhh" also

*


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

3VK said:


> All he did was push him off...
> 
> Way to overreact


There was also when the camera had cut to Vince/Cena/Ryback in the ring with the Punk in view from further distance clearly knocking some sense into a fan. Check it out on youtube.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Punk is a cunt.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

punk punc mai friend. i sue ass and get $$$$


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

He tried to elbow him & missed so then decided to throw a punch at him, but missed again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

To be honest, Punk is lucky he didn't get beat up for that. The security dude came pretty quick.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Elbowed him in the face. Greatest thing ever.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Didn't see this. That was pretty ruthless, he even hit the wrong guy who touched his arm.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

If you rewatch it, he hits the wrong guy! A kid to his left punched Punk in the shoulder,.... Punk turned around and swung on a guy who had both hands on his camera! WOW! I smell a lawsuit. He really laid it on the guy. It was awkward to watch because he had no idea why Punk was swinging on him.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

looks like the guy behind the guy who got hit did something to punk, and punk thought it was him and hit him.

punk hit the wrong guy


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

haha public apology via twitter incoming.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


>


here comes dat lawsuit :durant2


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

What kind of guy starts swinging randomly when he gets touched on the shoulder? Wtf? I honestly cant believe that just happened.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> There was also when the camera had cut to Vince/Cena/Ryback in the ring with the Punk in view from further distance clearly knocking some sense into a fan. Check it out on youtube.


It wasn't a punch he was pushing someone off him. You can see the open hand


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL at him hitting the wrong guy.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

And your new wwe champion at HIAC John Cena!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Chingo Bling said:


> Punk is a cunt.


Please. All we know is what we saw, the end result. We don't know what the fan did to Punk to make him snap.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Punk is an idiot. You can't react that way. He should pay for that.


----------



## jasn88cubs (Oct 9, 2012)

go tou youtube...you can see the video..my post count is lower than 10..he nailed the fan good... and the fan wasn't doin anything


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Damn. That looks very bad on Punk's part. I wonder if this will lead to any type of punishment?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow what the fuck at that overreaction


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> Please. All we know is what we saw, the end result. We don't know what the fan did to Punk to make him snap.


The guy who got punched and shoved had both hands putting on glasses.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

He hit the wrong guy.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

That was a stupid move on his part. People will sue over anything nowadays.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk pulls a Ron Artest.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> That was a stupid move on his part. *People will sue over anything nowadays.*



You say that like punching someone in the face for no reason is okay.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

3VK said:


> It wasn't a punch he was pushing someone off him. You can see the open hand







I wouldn't really call that a push on the first strike.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Punk needs to go to Anger Management with Dr. Shelby *


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I wonder how he would react if he wasn't straight edge. This guy is nuts!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Buckley said:


> You say that like punching someone in the face for no reason is okay.


I was saying that even if it was self defense, it looks bad for the WWE.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

HE PUNCHED THE WRONG GUY, OMG LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL

That was a straight fucking elbow to the eye holy shit.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

LOL Punk is gonna lose the belt now, for sure. That was pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Why is Vince allowing scum like him be Champion? So hitting fans is all right now? Cena gets abused 24/7 and he's NEVER assaulted a member of the WWE Universe (fucking hate saying that).

Punk shouldn't be in the WWE or any wrestling promotion for that matter.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

not only did he hit the guy, he probably broke his camera.. it fell to the floor lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think the guy was putting on sun glasses not with a camera, but that's beside the point. Unless something happened before hand Punk attacked the wrong guy. I don't know why he thinks it's a good idea to go into the crowd as a heel in the first place. You ain't in Chicago Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He shouldn't be touching fans at all. That's just unprofessional to do. He acts like some bad ass. One day he's going to attack a fan and they are going to slap the shit out of him.


----------



## abrown83 (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone remember when Punk got a black eye from a fan at a house show? (This was pre "shoot", when he was a heel.)

He was talking shit to the fan while leaving the ring, and the fan punched him square in the face.

After having something like that happen, I would be pretty jumpy about going into a large group of fans as a super over heel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can you imagine if that was a chick or some kid that he accidentally did that to instead? You can't just randomly swing like that. Come on now.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

yeah Punk's dropping the title now to roidback or Cena.. a random fan hit him in the shoulder or tried to touch the title or something, Punk spun around and backhand elbowed the wrong guy in the head as he was putting sunglasses on then punched him in the face.. whoever instigated that is a master troll. Get ready for "WWE Champion Roidbotch" or Cena's Nth title regin.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

It's mind blowing to me that a main event champion wrestler would randomly start swinging from being slapped on the shoulder when in the crowd. Yea the little kid shouldnt have hit him, but the wrong guy just paid the price for no reason. Really sad. He needs to be suspended for this. No other option. You cant just starting putting your hands on fans for no reason.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Did u see the poor guy afterward? he looks in shock like "why the fuck u hitting me?" wonder what security was saying to him? they knew he didnt do anything coz they would have taken him away.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe he was mad for being booked like a bitch heel vs a 70yr old guy


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Yes I did and it was one of the highlights of the entire show, these crazy die hard wrestling fans need to learn their place.


Honestly, the guy probably deserved it.

Yea I went there--so many wrestling fans are fucking nut jobs the guy probably grabbed his junk or something.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

lol he almost hit the little kid


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Unprofessional as hell. He needs to do a Public Apology IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Goddamn, I'm starting to hate him more and more everyday.

I'm a fan of CM Punk, the on-screen persona, but Phil Brooks is on such an overwhelming level of cunt, that it's becoming hard to like his goddamn character even.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crowking said:


> Honestly, the guy probably deserved it.
> 
> Yea I went there--so many wrestling fans are fucking nut jobs the guy probably grabbed his junk or something.


The guy that probably deserved it was not the one that got punched.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry that was hilarous. Had a real old school heel vibe to it. I could totally see someone using that video against Linda McMahon. ''So Linda, you represent a company that has wrestlers hitting fans''. :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

It would be bullshit if there aren't repercussions for this. Just unprofessional and it looks like he hit the wrong guy anyway. All you Punk marks should probably stop being apologists for the guy and admit when he's being a dick. This is why Cena is the face of the WWE and Punk isn't.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Well... he does want the fans to boo him. What better way than to actually hit one?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

rofl I just went back and watched it...some idiot hit him and he reacted and hit the wrong guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm going to laugh when the Democrats have a field day with this against Linda.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

3VK said:


> All he did was push him off...
> 
> Way to overreact


Punk did like a spinning backfist.

Way to actually watch.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Punk should stop carrying himself like some sort of tough guy, honestly. He's a skinny fat 195 lbs. Probably about 40% of the adult fanbase could legit kick his ass.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Headliner said:


> He shouldn't be touching fans at all. That's just unprofessional to do. He acts like some bad ass. One day he's going to attack a fan and they are going to slap the shit out of him.


Well IF the guy hit him first he deserves to get hit.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

How long before TMZ jumps all over this?


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

All the Punk dick riders taking up for him when it's clear he's in the wrong smh


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Before this when Punk first got in the crowd he was sort of swarmed by folks - this is the second time the camera went to him - he shouldn't be going in crowds like that as a heel and without security around.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Your new WWE Champ, CenaBack


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

As stupid as this is going to sound. He got the guy he meant to hit.

The closing shot was supposed to be Punk in the crowd looking scared etc.

The last thing you need is some tall goofy looking mother fucker taking a picture of himself being shown on the Tron with Punk stood infront of him. I swear punk looks up sees this and takes (completely unnecessary) action.

Yes I see him get tapped on the shoulder but some other random, but you'd expect that being up there and shouldn't set him off.



Edit: If you watch closely he's swinging before he gets tapped on the shoulder.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

I was corrected that he hit the wrong person.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

EightSeven said:


> It's on tape jerkoff. The guy who got punched and shoved had both hands on his camera taking a picture.


The original thread I posted in didn't have multiple videos of the replay in slow motion. It was merged. But thanks, jerkoff. 

Who thought it was a good idea to send the biggest heat magnet of the night into a crowd of Cena marks?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Sorry that was hilarous. Had a real old school heel vibe to it. I could totally see someone using that video against Linda McMahon. ''So Linda, you represent a company that has wrestlers hitting fans''. :lmao


Truth right here and I fucking hate John Cena. Totally embarrassing for both him and the company.

Shame on him and his marks.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll reserve judgement for now, not to long ago Kevin Steen supposedly 'hit' a fan at an ROH show and it turned out he was just a plant, that might be irrelevant but I'm just putting it out there. If the hit was real though and Punk just struck some random fan then that was pretty douchey and there's a lawsuit heading his/wwe's way.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Omg, I fucking hate people like you. If someone attacks them, they have the right to defend themselves and attack back.


except he hit the wrong guy..


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

This doesn't even surprise me.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Punk Honestly is going to get jobbed the fuck out in a minute against ryberg at HIAC.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I still laughed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The actual person who touched him just gave him a tap on the shoulder. You can see the dude's hand on the left side.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

They should punish him with money.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

/sigh... that just may be it for Punk. Unprofessional-ism at it's finest and even worse... he attacked someone who was innocent. He's now surely gonna lose the title as repercussions for these actions... then again I'd say his terrible booking the last few weeks and the fact he couldn't beat up a 60+ year old are payment enough for this, but unfortunately this happened after that.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr White said:


> All the Punk dick riders taking up for him when it's clear he's in the wrong smh


This is wrestling, people really get mad when people get punched in the face?

We come to watch albeit simulated violence.

Anyway, I expect him to get in trouble for it and he should know better than to hit a fan.

(It doesn't make it any less amusing to me--whether the guy deserved it or not--)


Spinning backfists for everyone!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe I'm too drunk or the video I saw was shit quality... but how do we know anything right now?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Well IF the guy hit him first he deserves to get hit.


If. Punk has been known to snap at fans for petty reasons.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Sorry that was hilarous. Had a real old school heel vibe to it. I could totally see someone using that video against Linda McMahon. ''So Linda, you represent a company that has wrestlers hitting fans''. :lmao


at least in that regard it will help destroy Linda's career :lmao

but yeah, punk just have to find any way possible for people to hate him, problem is, I will stil cheer for him 

ps: maybe it was a plant tho, that would make it interesting, but I doubt it, I'm sure it will be like the jericho altercation


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Truth right here and I fucking hate John Cena. Totally embarrassing for both him and the company.
> 
> Shame on him and his marks.


How is it shame on his marks? I'm a mark for Punk but that was just fucking wrong in every way.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Omg, I fucking hate people like you. If someone attacks them, they have the right to defend themselves and attack back.


Someone touched his shoulder, pretty lightly, and he goes and hits somebody who didn't touch him, and hits him fucking hard. He should apologize, now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

To me if the wrestler comes into the stands-It's fair game. Now I'm not saying you as a fan should hit or do anything-but if a wrestler jumps the barricade and runs me over, he's getting it straight back at him. 

I can't jump the barricade as a fan, nor can pro athletes jump into the stands unless you want a year suspension or expulsion from your respective league. Punk taking a swing at anyone in the stands is over the line. It's WWE's job to have security ready for him to do so-even if it undersells the moment.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW! People actually are trying to defend this? Good lawd...


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

stalking punks twitter right now.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Headliner said:


> He shouldn't be touching fans at all. That's just unprofessional to do. He acts like some bad ass. One day he's going to attack a fan and they are going to slap the shit out of him.


i'm pretty sure if a fan hits your or tries to come at you it's wrestler code to smack them, but if he hit the wrong guy or the guy just tapped him then that's no excuse.

i don't think this ends well for Punk. PG Era, campaign season, tmz era, and what happened to AW which wasn't even close to hitting a fan for no reason. he'll either get suspended or buried. plus i'm guessing the guy will milk it and press charges against Punk.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Even if it was just a performance, Punk's adrenaline must have been going pretty high. Chalk it up as a "crime of passion" and fine him, but you have got to be an idiot to fool with a man like that.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

This is a proof you don't need steroids to go crazy, the guy is straight edge. I wonder how he would react in a domestic problem.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The sad thing is, this act of stupidity will cost him the WWE Championship, and will cost me of my entertainment. 

I don't know hoe the guy provoked Punk or if it was even the right guy that Punk struck, but there's no excuses, if he goes through the crowd what does he expect, to not get touched? for the crowd to not make any comments to him, a heel? He's earning great money for doing this, whether you lose your head or not, you CANNOT do what he did.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Ether said:


> except he hit the wrong guy..


Fair enough, I just saw a slow motion clip and you're right. Still, I stand by what I said because he was freaking out that CM Punk hit someone.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Amber B said:


> The actual person who touched him just gave him a tap on the shoulder. You can see the dude's hand on the left side.


The crazy mother fucker can't react to some shit like that. Half the time a wrestler is getting tapped on the shoulder, it's by some kid who just wants to be able to say they touched the shoulder or whatever of one of their heroes. Can you imagine how fucking disasterous would it have been had Punk stiffed some 8 year old kid?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This shit is making me like Punk less and less. I mean, fuck dude. Your job is to be around fucking people. What is your problem? He really acts like he's untouchable. Dude need to be humbled down a few notches whether it means getting scolded by Vince, or getting his ass kicked by a random fan the next time he attacks them. I hope he tries to attack a fan when WWE is in Brooklyn for the December PPV. They'll never find his body.:lol


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not gonna say he was in the right because he clearly wasn't.. but think of it this way, he was just in a pretty physical match and got legit punched in the face a few times by Vince judging by the welts on his face, then had to put over the guy who's being groomed to steal his title and push (Ryback).. he was probably pretty heated at that moment and had the adrenaline flowing from the match, and a fan touched him and it set him off, he reacted and hit the wrong guy. 

I don't know how this will play out, hopefully the guy he hit is cool about it and will settle for something that doesnt involve a major lawsuit.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

The fact that it was unwarranted doesn't make it any less funny.

I mean look at that guy's face. He was like a chubby, harmless marshmallow, and got clocked right in the eye. XD


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Imagine if it's a work...

Jk, So disappointed in Punk Right now, you just don't beat the shit out of a fan like that, unprofessional at it's finest.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

scrilla said:


> i'm pretty sure if a fan hits your or tries to come at you it's wrestler code to smack them, but if he hit the wrong guy or the guy just tapped him then that's no excuse.







I don't get it, he was even looking at the guy who tapped him, and he still hit the wrong guy. All that guy did is put on his glasses


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Regardless of whether or not the sunglasses guy did anything, Punk isn't fucking reacting to the dude tapping his shoulder. He looked right at him as he did it. It was probably something that happend off screen beforehand, or something we can't see at all. Stop making up entire situations from a fuzzy 3 second clip...


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> How is it shame on his marks? I'm a mark for Punk but that was just fucking wrong in every way.


Sorry to say but a majority of his fans will defend him no matter how bad the situation is.

Anyway, I do apologize if I have upset in one way or another.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm a punk fan but after that I'm swaying away from the guy, and people trying to defend him just don't, that's totally bang out off order and should get a immediate fine and suspension, hell that could go down as assault. Really disappointed swing that happen


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I hope the guy is all excited and proud about getting punched by CM Punk. You know there are some dudes that this would be the highlight of forever. They would get their life from getting punched by the WWE champ.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well it's not on TMZ yet, the only wrestling thing is Batista winning his MMA debut.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The XL said:


> The crazy mother fucker can't react to some shit like that. Half the time a wrestler is getting tapped on the shoulder, it's by some kid who just wants to be able to say they touched the shoulder or whatever of one of their heroes. Can you imagine how fucking disasterous would it have been had Punk stiffed some 8 year old kid?


And believe it or not, I don't like to harp on Punk or "hate" on him but he makes it so easy when he says stupid shit or does silly shit like this. But I'll always just be a "hater" and his piss poor attitude towards everyone, fan or not, will always be defended. He's a dick.

Still would but only once.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Ditcka said:


> Regardless of whether or not the singlasses guy did anything, Punk isn't fucking reacting to the dude tapping his shoulder. He looked right at him as he did it. It was probably something that happend off screen beforehand, or something we can't see at all. Stop making up entire situations from a fuzzy 3 second clip...


As opposed to making up a situation based on nothing at all, which is what you're doing.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay. Some people watched the video, some didn't. Fan reaches over and taps Punk, Punk throws an elbow behind him (not the guy that tapped him) and looks like he goes to shove the same guy he attempted to elbow. Doesn't look like he threw a punch. Unfortunate reaction from Punk. I'm a fan of his, but don't like to see this happen. 

Will be interesting to see if anything comes of this.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Somebody PLEASE make a GIF of that fan putting on his sunglasses a millisecond before getting elbowed in the face.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Crowking said:


> Honestly, the guy probably deserved it.
> 
> Yea I went there--so many wrestling fans are fucking nut jobs the guy probably grabbed his junk or something.


I watched the video again and since he hit the wrong guy who is obviously innocent, I can’t support that. Punk is lucky a child wasn’t involve cause he would have been more screwed. But yeah I agree what you said though, I really wish Punk actually had hit the real target though. 

Some of you guys don't even attempt to give me that "_wrestlers shouldn't attack fans_" bullshit cause in the end of the day, these wrestlers are human beings, not androids. There alot of crazy ass people within the crowd and will do anything so Punk has the right to defend himself. But once again, from what I seen until futher judgement, Punk hit the wrong fan unfortunately so I can't support that.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I swear to god, the bulk of the WWE roster is filled with fucking MORONS.

If you are in a very high and lucrative spot, with tons of money and attention coming your way, along with TONS of room for upward mobility, WHY DO YOU HAVE TO BE SO CARELESS?

We have guys getting two or three strikes on the marijuana policy, guys that have to make racy and/or controversial remarks on twitter (not talking about JTG here), and guys like Punk that HAVE to be such reactionary fuckbags.

Seriously? If I was in their position, I would shut my mouth and stay clean and respectable for the few hours the camera is on, and the few hours that I'm trapped behind the scenes. Shit like this can demote a person from the top to the bottom, to a pay cut, to a tarnished reputation and an eventual jobber position. While that probably won't happen to Punk, I have to say that Punk is clearly a moronic douchebag. Emphasis on moronic. He is literally a very, very stupid person. You have to be a fucking moron to strike a person in the audience in the position that you are in. Moreso (from the video footage I have seen), it wasn't like he was punched or bruised before he went on the offensive.

I adore Punk as a talent, but I hope that we can conclude without a shadow of a doubt that Punk is an actual stupid person. Forget a cocky douchebag, or anything in between. Punk is actually stupid. Look out for that next time you see him talking like some sort of smartguy. You have to be a FUCKING IDIOT to pull something like that.

Goddamn.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Headliner said:


> This shit is making me like Punk less and less. I mean, fuck dude. Your job is to be around fucking people. What is your problem? He really acts like he's untouchable. Dude need to be humbled down a few notches whether it means getting scolded by Vince, or getting his ass kicked by a random fan the next time he attacks them. I hope he tries to attack a fan when WWE is in Brooklyn for the December PPV. They'll never find his body.:lol


Too much fucking sense for this place man. :lol (Y)


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

There was more that just the tap from the fan on the far left, there was something that happened with the fans when he first got to the spot, like the fans were all over him and you could see he was pushing folks away. 

But it's no excuse to swing blindly like he did, a father was holding up his little son damn close to Punk as well, what if Punk hit the little kid because he's acting like a jackass? 

Punk is losing the title, and will probably be suspended will be my guess. Unless they can smooth things over with the fan, bring him backstage or whatever and have him sign a release. If he's smart he holds out for money.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Holy fuck at the idiots actually defending Punk. There no way to defend him, he practically elbowed the guy in the face for no reason and then went after him to try hit him some more.

The dude's arms were up because he was putting his sunglasses on so theres nothing he could have done to provoke it - he was clearly trying to hit the fan who slapped him on the shoulder and thought it was the dude behind him. But what the fuck does he expect? He expects NOT to be touched when he goes into the crowd? What an idiot, obviously people are going to touch you.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder if it's a work, it's coincidental timing with him putting his shades on. Either that or punk is just a cunt.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The absolute worst part of this is CM Blindly takes a whack at this guy. Imagine if there was a kid on that guy's back and he caught him with an elbow? 

CM Punk is going to get suspended-Without pay until Hell in a Cell.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

10 bucks says he will get beaten by Cena or Ryback in 10 mins flat at Hell in a Cell and be hit with a 30 day suspension.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Punk is really gonna fuck with the wrong fan and get his ass kicked. It's one thing to hit a fan but it's another to hit the wrong fan.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

That fan should be paid big money and be first row at WM.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking at the video again, maybe the guy Punk hit accidentally hit Punk in the back of his head with an elbow, and Punk flipped out because of that.

It's no excuse for Punk just swinging randomly like that and attacking a fan like he did, but it seems very odd he saw the guy who tapped him and then hit someone in the completely opposite direction.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

There's no way that Punk is keeping his Title. He can kiss his #2 spot goodbye. Totally uncalled for. The look on the guy's face really upsets me, for some reason.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

So disappointing, especially at the Pinnacle of His Current run as Champ he has to go off and do stupid shit like this, he needs to be suspended and stripped of the title, but they can't with how weak the roster is.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Crowking said:


> The fact that it was unwarranted doesn't make it any less funny.
> 
> I mean look at that guy's face. He was like a chubby, harmless marshmallow, and got clocked right in the eye. XD


It's weird, that whole spat with the guy reminded me of this scene in Hey Arnold. I'm imagining the guy reacted the same way to Punk hitting him.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The guy was just putting on his sunglasses.
Apparently, CM Punk couldn't "deal with it."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ditcka said:


> Regardless of whether or not the sunglasses guy did anything, Punk isn't fucking reacting to the dude tapping his shoulder. He looked right at him as he did it. It was probably something that happend off screen beforehand, or something we can't see at all. Stop making up entire situations from a fuzzy 3 second clip...












The clip isn't fuzzy nor is it 3 seconds. However, he did react in 3 seconds like a drunk frat boy. What else happened during that short period of time for him to react that way and still hit the wrong person. Come on now. 

I don't even know...these people..:lmao


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I watched the video again and since he hit the wrong guy who is obviously innocent, I can’t support that. Punk is lucky a child wasn’t involve cause he would have been more screwed. But yeah I agree what you said though, I really wish Punk actually had hit the real target though.
> 
> Some of you guys don't even attempt to give me that "_wrestlers shouldn't attack fans_" bullshit cause in the end of the day, these wrestlers are human beings, not androids. There alot of crazy ass people within the crowd and will do anything so Punk has the right to defend himself. But once again, from what I seen until futher judgement, Punk hit the wrong fan unfortunately so I can't support that.


Yea...I wrote about 4 times later deeper down in the thread that I just watched it and realized he hit the wrong guy. 

Didn't kill the hilarity of the moment any, because we rarely get to see this from wrestlers in the PG era.

He still shouldn't have done it.

In summary:

Did I think it was funny? Yes.
Was it wrong? Yes.
Does the fan have a right to sue? Yes.
Will he lose the title? Definitely.

Ah well.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Punk should buy the guy a house and make it a heart warming story for his next DVD.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Considering Punk is looking at the guy who tapped him obviously something more happened that we didn't see. So I'll reserve judgment whenever full details come out on what happened exactly.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the fact that the camera cuts away from it is proof it's not a work btw.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Amber B said:


> The clip isn't fuzzy nor is it 3 seconds. However, he did react in 3 seconds like a drunk frat boy. What else happened during that short period of time for him to react that way and still hit the wrong person. Come on now.
> 
> I don't even know...these people..:lmao


Their scared that after this CM Punk's days as a main eventer are over and now they will have to deal with Cena or Ryback as champion until royal rumble while Punk is getting his ass kicked by Sheamus.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I feel bad for the guy who got hit seeing as he didn't do anything, but wrestlers have been known to attack fans if they feel provoked. Punk didn't do anything that his wrestling forefathers didn't do.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Mithro said:


> It's weird, that whole spat with the guy reminded me of this scene in Hey Arnold. I'm imagining the guy reacted the same way to Punk hitting him.


Damn, I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't think he hit the guy because he got tapped on the shoulder by that fan, dude must've said something or someone else hit him because so many other people were touching him and tapping on his shoulder all the way to the point of where the altercation happened.

AND, shit like this has happened so many times that I don't think it's that big of a deal.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Just thought of something.. what if this is a work? the theme going into this show was "Last weeks Raw got the lowest rating in a long time", what better way to get people talking about WWE again by doing an angle where the WWE champion lashes out and hits a (planted) fan? TMZ and other outlets will probably pick up on this whether its real or not. 

Watch the video again and the guy behind him.. he puts sunglasses on literally one second before getting hit by Punk, who puts sunglasses on indoors at night? Seems a little fishy.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, he gets tapped on the shoulder, so he hits somebody.

What the fuck did he expect? I'm pretty sure he has enough backstage power to say "NO! I'm not doing any segments in the crowd!"


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Completely out of hand. Don't give a shit what anyone says, Phil Brooks is a cunt. He has proved that time and time again. Yeah he's talented, but he's still a fucking douchebag. Fuck him.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Someone here get hit and take time to figure out who the hell hit you, would a fan even admit to it? I doubt it and if it was the wrong guy then give him damn tickets for life or something but Punk isn't a dick for it cause he was defending himself like anyone else would do.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Take dat tourbus away.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

FACE OF THE WWE folks. :lol

Self proclaimed that is.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> There's no way that Punk is keeping his Title. He can kiss his #2 spot goodbye. Totally uncalled for. The look on the guy's face really upsets me, for some reason.


You're not the only one. That poor fello. Almost really makes me hate Punk now. What a dickhead.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

I thought it was funny.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I have to stress this point. Beyond being an elitist jerk and a douchebag (along with a good micworker/ring worker), Punk is a literal moron. You have to be a fucking moron to do that on live television while being in the position you are in.

Forget every other word to call this man. By being a reactionary idiot that couldn't wait to be trigger-happy and punch an innocent fan, Punk is a fucking MORON.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow and almost an Hour later and no apology? He's prolly talking to the higher ups right now on how to deal with this situation.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeesh. Punk really does seem like a douche in real life. Wrestling fans do seem to really annoy him. I consider it a slight accomplishment that he didn't seem too annoyed with me when I got an autograph at San Diego Comic Con.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Perhaps this is too soon, but I can already imagine the GIF's/captions with that shot.

"NO SUNGLASSES, WE'RE INDOORS!" :lmao

But I do feel bad for the fan and hopefully Punk apologizes to him, even if not publicly and the fan gets something else from WWE. Whether an accident or not, the fan didn't deserve that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm more worried about the incoming burial/suspension. gonna ruin his match with Dwayne/title run most likely. people said i was wrong when i said AW would get fired moments after the Kobe thing too.

hopefully the dude is a Punk fan and doesn't press charges and Punk apologizes. otherwise i can see something bad happening.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, if I have to go through a Ryback title reign, I'm fucking blaming Punk for it.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Amber B said:


> Take dat tourbus away.


Kiss goodbye Cm Punk being anything important if anything comes from this.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> Just thought of something.. what if this is a work? the theme going into this show was "Last weeks Raw got the lowest rating in a long time", what better way to get people talking about WWE again by doing an angle where the WWE champion lashes out and hits a (planted) fan? TMZ and other outlets will probably pick up on this whether its real or not.
> 
> Watch the video again and the guy behind him.. he puts sunglasses on literally one second before getting hit by Punk, who puts sunglasses on indoors at night? Seems a little fishy.


Please tell me your joking, because I did laugh at first. Then I thought, shit maybe he's serious. I've heard much more stupid shit in the past on this forum.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Saw a better clip... from what I see it looks like Punk lost his cool. BUt, it still could be something more happened or a work. I'll wait till I know more before I condemn anyone, but so far, Punk looks to have made a dumb, dumb mistake.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. Ziggles said:


> I don't think he hit the guy because he got tapped on the shoulder by that fan, dude must've said something or someone else hit him because so many other people were touching him and tapping on his shoulder all the way to the point of where the altercation happened.
> 
> AND, shit like this has happened so many times that I don't think it's that big of a deal.


I think that's my major thing with this:

This shit has ALWAYS happened in wrestling. It used to be routine.

Unfortunately for CM Punk it's 2012 and this isn't just some funny clip from Nitro that's gonna pop up on Botchamania.

It could be a PR disaster if it gets picked up, which it probably will.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That guy was like a living embodiment of the "deal with it" Gif with the sunglasses coming down :lmao


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Now I actually hope the cunt loses all that he has worked for. Never in my life have I been so pissed off at a wrestler. A fucking wrestler..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

PHX said:


> Considering Punk is looking at the guy who tapped him obviously something more happened that we didn't see. So I'll reserve judgment whenever full details come out on what happened exactly.


The shoulder tap happened at the exact moment that shades dude got down with his shades. Shades dude didn't even say anything.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

I admit I laughed... But really, huge fan of Punk but he shouldn't have reacted the way he did. Totally unprofessional. Ugh, now I smell a lawsuit incoming AND Cena title reign #547.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If that dude wants money he fixin to go after it. And then wear a "BEST IN THE WORLD" T shirt to the next show he attends.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fucking annoying fan. Go Punk put that guy in his place


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Whatever happens (and I'm assuming there will be repercussions), Punk brought it on himself. He's currently top heel with a 300+ day reign with the WWE title, and he chose to cross the line and make an ass out of himself.

Is it really that hard to cool the fuck down and not do something stupid? Does he have a functioning mind? 

I just can't fathom how someone who has become so damn successful could throw away a good position just to strike an innocent man. For god's sake man, the WWE would look stupid if they didn't make him look like a bitch now (moreso than he's already been made out to be). Despite his 'scared heel' role, he has been protected pretty well and has had plenty strong victories in the past year. 

For god's sake man. This shit is going to cost you.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Dude just wrestled a match calm the fuck down.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Actually... watching that kid to his right... gets a creepy smile and leans in. Maybe he grabbed his ass? Still, should make sure you slam the right dude...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Punk to lose the title to Sheamus on SmackDown tomorrow night.


----------



## LeisureForce (Oct 9, 2012)

This is obviously a work. His DVD comes out tomorrow.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

That was a good spinning backfist. Nice extension by Punk.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

I honestly can't see how Punk would be that fucking retarded to look at who taps him and than turn around and Punch someone else, the guy who got hit obviously didn't do shit because it was a good 5 seconds into the clip when Punk Punched him and you can clearly see that the dude just put shades on. 

Punk can kiss my ass, that was just wrong.


----------



## Hoxsfan206 (Jul 23, 2012)

Punk WTF?! Dammit now your ass is about to be buried.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Like I said, I'm a big Punk fan, but Phil Brooks the man is a complete cunt. He's probably just ruined everything.

Kiss goodbye to your match with Rocky at the Rumble. 

unk2 :vince unk :buried


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess adrenaline doesn't mean anything on the IWC lol.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

MikeChase27 said:


> Dude just wrestled a match calm the fuck down.


My bad. You're absolutely right. I guess we should all duck and take cover after Kofi Kingston or Tyson Kidd finish a match and start celebrating.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> I honestly can't see how Punk would be that fucking retarded to look at who taps him and than turn around and Punch someone else, the guy who got hit obviously didn't do shit because it was a good 5 seconds into the clip when Punk Punched him and you can clearly see that the dude just put shades on.
> 
> Punk can kiss my ass, that was just wrong.


YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT EXACTLY WENT DOWN!!! Holy shit, so many people jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He'll be punished somehow, but if this becomes political ammo for the democrats against Linda, Punk is fucked.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

http://deadspin.com/5950095/cm-punk...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


vince was already pissed before the show lol.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

stonefort said:


> That was a good spinning backfist. Nice extension by Punk.


Got it from Chael Sonnen.

They Can't Bury him Just realized. He's the fucking Cover guy for WWE 13. You wanna kill sales go ahead, but that hurts the staff at THQ and All the wrestlers getting royalty's from this. Punk Just fucked over A LOT of people. Lose/Lose Situation.


----------



## Dee1sking (Jan 3, 2012)

This shit has me rolling!


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Headliner said:


> He'll be punished somehow, but if this becomes political ammo for the democrats against Linda, Punk is fucked.


Oh lord, hell hath no fury like a (republican) woman scorned. Punk will be buried deeper than Krispen Wah if that happens


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

It's unbelievable how some of you morons are actually defending Punk. No matter what happened to him, he still shouldn't have reacted that way. Completely unprofessional and an absolute cunt.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

SteenIsGod said:


> I honestly can't see how Punk would be that fucking retarded to look at who taps him and than turn around and Punch someone else, the guy who got hit obviously didn't do shit because it was a good 5 seconds into the clip when Punk Punched him and you can clearly see that the dude just put shades on.
> 
> Punk can kiss my ass, that was just wrong.


What if the fan hit him before the camera was on them?


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Crowking said:


> I think that's my major thing with this:
> 
> This shit has ALWAYS happened in wrestling. It used to be routine.
> 
> ...


Good point.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Those ********** need to realize the show is still going, so save your personal closeness fetish with these wrestlers for a few more seconds.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL I'm having out with guys from WrestlingNewsSource.com on their Facebook page.

Too funny. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The people defending this. Bless your hearts. :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk might not even make the PPV if the guy presses charges. If they buy off the guy tonight, Punk drops the title at the PPV and heads to the dog house, if not outright suspended. 

Epic jackass.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

The only good thing about this is that Linda opponent got more ammo footage to destroy her with.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

LeisureForce said:


> This is obviously a work. His DVD comes out tomorrow.


That's what i'm thinking. Any press is good press, if this is a work and gets people talking about WWE and reporting a fan attack, it will boost the ratings (which was a concern after last week only got a 2.5).

There is also new Punk merchandise tonight.. and whether this is real or not it will get people talking about CM Punk to coincide with his DVD release. Seems a little too coincidental to me.. do you honestly think about this long in the business, someone in Punk's spot would throw it all away to just assault a random person in the crowd? Think about it. He's not a stupid guy and certainly doesn't have the roid rage most WWE wrestlers might suffer from.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

I think somebody grabbed Punk's ass or junk and he hit the wrong guy. I bet some creepy gay dude tried to cop a feel on Punk. That's why he lashed out so sudden. Punk is used to people patting him on the back. But if somebody grabbed his ass or tried an oil check or some crap, then I can see how Punk would just instinctively lash out.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Greatest work since the screwjob if true! LMAO. Maybe they're trying a little to hard to make Punk heel eh? Turning him against his own fans is genius! *sarcasm*


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Amber B said:


> The shoulder tap happened at the exact moment that shades dude got down with his shades. Shades dude didn't even say anything.


Punk was turning around before he got tapped on the shoulder.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LeisureForce said:


> This is obviously a work. His DVD comes out tomorrow.


a work that they cut away from ASAP and didn't acknowledge. i don't see how making Punk look like a dick sells DVDs or even makes sense in this situation.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Goodbye to Austin vs CM Punk. I doubt Austin would like to work with someone like him.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Planty McPlanterson reporting for duty.


----------



## jbright727 (May 14, 2012)

Why is it that this website is either one extreme or the other, you guys have to be some of the most negative people in the world. Punk definitely made a mistake and we definitely don't know the whole story, what if that guy was sitting there talking bad about his family or hitting him when the camera wasn't working. We don't know the full details at all.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

"CM Punk disrespected rasslin" the IWC.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

How the fuck can some of you think this was a work? It's so irritatingly stupid.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, that was totally uncalled for. The guy he hit wasn't even looking at him. I hope he gets punished for this.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

3VK said:


> All he did was push him off...
> 
> Way to overreact


What a push








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h46AVDcxgwE


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Are we seriously dissecting a 3 second clip? Punk has been wrestling for 15 years. He's the WWE champion. He's not just going to punch some random fan in the face on live television for no reason.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

They Can't Bury him Just realized. He's the fucking Cover guy for WWE 13. You wanna kill sales go ahead, but that hurts the staff at THQ and All the wrestlers getting royalty's from this. Punk Just fucked over A LOT of people. Lose/Lose Situation.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> The people defending this. Bless your hearts. :lmao


If someone hit you would you just take it?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Annihilus said:


> That's what i'm thinking. Any press is good press, if this is a work and gets people talking about WWE and reporting a fan attack, it will boost the ratings (which was a concern after last week only got a 2.5).
> 
> There is also new Punk merchandise tonight.. and whether this is real or not it will get people talking about CM Punk to coincide with his DVD release. Seems a little too coincidental to me..


No you're reaching. The cameraman quickly cut away when Punk started hitting the guy.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

stonefort said:


> I think somebody grabbed Punk's ass or junk and he hit the wrong guy. I bet some creepy gay dude tried to cop a feel on Punk. That's why he lashed out so sudden. Punk is used to people patting him on the back. But if somebody grabbed his ass or tried an oil check or some crap, then I can see how Punk would just instinctively lash out.


Either way you can't react like that. He could have had hit a kid.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

jbright727 said:


> Why is it that this website is either one extreme or the other, you guys have to be some of the most negative people in the world. Punk definitely made a mistake and we definitely don't know the whole story, what if that guy was sitting there talking bad about his family or hitting him when the camera wasn't working. We don't know the full details at all.


Even if that was the case, that still doesn't merit him to fucking elbow the guy in the face. He's a fucking wrestler, practically the face of the company, the WWE champion. You don't fucking do that shit, it's unprofessional.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Alright my mind is about to explode after reading all the dumb shit in this thread. I'm done with it.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Amber B said:


> The shoulder tap happened at the exact moment that shades dude got down with his shades. Shades dude didn't even say anything.


There really isn't any way for Punk to have mistaken that fan to touch him all the way on the opposite side as I doubt dude's arms is long enough to pull that off. All I'm saying is all we saw on camera might not have been all of what happened. Regardles could have handled it a hell of a lot better so this isn't me defending him just not buying that the dude he hit is the guy he thought tapped him. 

And for those who are thinking Punk is gonna get some harsh punishment for this I wouldn't jump to that conclusion yet considering a few years ago Jericho punched a woman in the face and nothing really happened to him and he wasn't getting pushed as hard as Punk is now so we'll see.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Hell in a Cell*

Michael Cole:

Ryback's picking up Punk! He's got him!

RYBACK WINS! RYBACK WINS THE CHAMPIONSHIP! IN ONLY 13 SECONDS! FEED HIM MORE! FEED HIM MORE!

*Royal Rumble*

Josh Mathews:

And out comes Number #13! CM Punk! And he's running in and OH MY GOOD SHEAMUS JUST TOSSED HIM OUT! SHEAMUS JUST ELIMINATED THE FORMER CHAMPION

*Smackdown*

Booker T:

I say CM Punk you may has been da champion but you ain't da champion no more you dig? SHEAMUS WITH DA BROGUE KICK ON MAH BOI OUTTA NOWHERE! WOW! CM PUNK's LOSING STREAK CONTINUES!

*Wrestlemania*

Michael Cole:

I can't believe it! Charlie Sheen has just pinned CM Punk!!


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Seriously, Punk's sudden reaction looked like somebody tried to sexually molest him. If that happened I'm fine with Punk hitting the dude. But it looks like he might have hit the wrong dude.

If some fan tries to grab a Diva's breasts or ass that's sexual assault. It's the same if the wrestler is a guy.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk hit the guy twice.

Man, I feel bad for the guy who got punched,he didn't even see it coming.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Duke Droese said:


> Are we seriously dissecting a 3 second clip? Punk has been wrestling for 15 years. He's the WWE champion. He's not just going to punch some random fan in the face on live television for no reason.


there is really no good reason unless the guy hit him first which he didn't.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

not defending punk, but hes in the crowds all the time like that, why this time does he lash out, something happens we cant be sure what,
i think ppl are defending punk cuz they are rationalizing for him and wwe, they are scared he will be punished and be buried, im just curious to see where this goes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> The people defending this. Bless your hearts. :lmao


Seriously. Marks will be marks. It's rather embarrassing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tenacious.C. said:


> Punk was turning around before he got tapped on the shoulder.


Shoulder tap and indoor shades wearing happened at the exact same time. It was a crazy fast reaction on his part because of that. 
It was shoulder tap, glasses, pop in the face.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JAROTO said:


> Goodbye to Austin vs CM Punk. I doubt Austin would like to work with someone like him.


Yeah I know what you mean. It's not like Austin has done anything that might hurt the WWE's PR like hitting someone...


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

MikeChase27 said:


> Those ********** need to realize the show is still going, so save your personal closeness fetish with these wrestlers for a few more seconds.


Or you'll get hit in the face? Ya dont take pictures of the WWE superstar standing right in front of you or you'll get decked. If I was Vince Id fire his ass. Not hard to find another waffle house cook looking jackass to take his place. And I liked Punk, but hes such a cocksucker. Phil Brooks is such a douche.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Priceless Blaze said:


> If someone hit you would you just take it?


Oh yeah he hit him hard now, didn't he?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

The WWE and THQ are fucked because WWE 13 is coming out, holy hell, that fucking sucks for the staff at THQ if they decide to bury Punk. And if they don't, you can kiss Lindas Senate Aspirations gone.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

I would not be shocked if Punk is fired if this becomes a big story not at all.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

If this is legit then Phil Brooks is a complete jackass but I'm doubting it was due to some tap on the shoulder. Punk was tapped at least 25 times once he hopped the barracade. Vince did looked shocked though, can't wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I think this is a work no doubt. Punk haters can yell at me all they wont but this my opinion


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Trumpet Thief said:


> *Hell in a Cell*
> 
> Michael Cole:
> 
> ...


*Extreme Rules*

JR: BAH GAWD COLE HORNSWOGGLE HAS JUST BEATEN CM PUNK IN A LOSER RETIRES FOREVER MATCH!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

PHX said:


> And for those who are thinking Punk is gonna get some harsh punishment for this I wouldn't jump to that conclusion yet considering a few years ago Jericho punched a woman in the face and nothing really happened to him and he wasn't getting pushed as hard as Punk is now so we'll see.


The video evidence in the Jericho case showed he was the victim. To this point, the Punk situation looks like he turned around and decked some random guy. He'd better pray there's some footage somewhere that supports him, or they're completely different situations.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

He hit a man with glasses, I can't believe this.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Crowking said:


> I think that's my major thing with this:
> 
> This shit has ALWAYS happened in wrestling. It used to be routine.
> 
> ...


Since when the fuck was it "routine" to physically harm a fan in attendance? Where do you get that? I mean, Christ, the Attitude Era was far more edgy than WWE now, but no one on the roster was allowed to hit fans back then, and it's no different now. If Austin did what Punk did, he'd still be punished just like Punk will be.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm.....I'm a massive Punk mark, but fpalm. You CANNOT attack a fan like that. Cmon man....


The SADDEST part is that shitty, no talent, roided prick Ryback, or that utterly boring, stale, douche Cena are winning at HIAC. Guaranteed. This is the final nail in the coffin of Punk. Punk's run is done. Finished. Killed.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Just seen it again and that's pretty damning. I hope he gets what's coming to him.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Obviously Punk isnt a fan of David Caruso


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I would not be shocked if Punk is fired if this becomes a big story not at all.


He won't get fired. He's too valuable.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Shoulder tap and indoor shades wearing happened at the exact same time. It was a crazy fast reaction on his part because of that.
> It was shoulder tap, glasses, pop in the face.


good point from that one, I was looking at the slo mo'd one's.


Punk clearly isn't impressed by sunglasses.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. It's not like Austin has done anything that might hurt the WWE's PR like hitting someone...


Apparently it's OK with the WWE if you hit people, if they're chattel property like wives and stuff. :no:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. It's not like Austin has done anything that might hurt the WWE's PR like hitting someone...


I dont think this would stop Austin to come back to wrestle Punk. I mean Austin did hit Debra didn't he?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Punk's such a loveable, people person. 

Just watched the video. What an incredibly stupid thing for him to do and at the worst possible time. Still not surprised though.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

TheF1BOB said:


> Oh yeah he hit him hard now, didn't he?


We can't exactly tell what happened, but was this many people all on Jeircho when he hit that girl a few years ago? Nope and he could have hit the wrong person then but people clearly can't expect that.

The camera went to them just as it was happening if you go watch tv, the reason in the videos it seems it was on them more is cause the people got it paused.


----------



## abrown83 (Jan 28, 2008)

Watched it a few times now.

I am pretty sure it is the guy in the white directly behind the guy that got decked.

You can see his head lower down, like he is reaching out to touch Punk. Probably got Punk's ass, and Punk snapped.

Punk probably reacted without thinking, but it was very LoL.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

scrilla said:


> there is really no good reason unless the guy hit him first which he didn't.


You're absolutely right. I'm just saying that I'm not going to jump to a conclusion over a 3 second clip, and I'm a little surprised that so many are so sure of themselves in this situation.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

They're too invested in Punk to bury him over this, like someone said he's on the WWE 13 cover, he is about to have DVD come out tomorrow, he just got new merchandise tonight, he's all over their website and everything, hes basically the #2 guy in the company or tied for #1 with Cena for most of this year. if it's legit, they'll sweep this under the rug and pull the video clips of it and pay the fan off.

Hell, if anyone from WWE is listening, i'll come to the next Raw and Punk can punch me in the face twice for $10,000.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Trumpet Thief said:


> *Hell in a Cell*
> 
> Michael Cole:
> 
> ...



lol I can see something like this happening. I really hope not though.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

God, Punk. You fucking asshole.
Seriously, someday you're going to hit the wrong guy... and he'll kick the shit out of you, Phil.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just remember this isn't the first time Punk has gone over the line with the fans. Remember the gay jokes he did at a house show? 

That video Amber posted is the best evidence. There's no doubt in my mind he reacted to the shoulder tap and took a swing at the wrong guy. Punk's lucky the fan didn't react immediately, instead giving Punk the "WTF did I do to deserve that" look.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> He won't get fired. He's too valuable.


lol he's not that valuable. Daniel Bryan can easily take his place.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

I forgot that Austin was a wife beater.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

To you people saying it's a work are fucking dumb. 

I'm a huge Punk fan but watching the video, he clearly swung at the wrong guy granted he shouldn't have done that in the first place. 100% Punks fault for being unprofessional. 

Blind fucks.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He's not reacting to a tap on the shoulder - because he's already turning and sees where that's coming from. I still think something happened before hand involving the guy with glasses because Punk specifically swings at him it seems.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

TheSupremeForce said:


> The video evidence in the Jericho case showed he was the victim. To this point, the Punk situation looks like he turned around and decked some random guy. He'd better pray there's some footage somewhere that supports him, or they're completely different situations.


I know, it was a man hitting a woman was my point which is always gonna be painted as worse when a guy hits a guy and it wasn't justified even if it was her fault in that case.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Priceless Blaze said:


> If someone hit you would you just take it?


I don't randomly swing at people nor do I swing at people who give you a love tap on the shoulder. If someone hits me, I'd make sure that I'm hitting the right person.
I've been to concerts where there are swarms of people really close to each other and I've never had to do that, even if I'm accidentally touched or tapped on the shoulder.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

abrown83 said:


> Watched it a few times now.
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the guy in the white directly behind the guy that got decked.
> 
> ...


I see that as well. Looks like white t-shirt fat kid got an innocent guy punched in the face.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

CM Punk is like Kobe Bryant in a hotel in Colorado......unstoppable



Sorry, but somebody had to


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

you got to love everybody hating on punk,who knows what happened to provoke him to do it,yet everybody just assumes that he was the asshole in the situation


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Lets be honest he's in DEEP SHIT DEEP SHIT


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Hell Punk didn't even look at the guy when he hit him cuz he swung so fast. What if that had been a women or child? Punk would've been put in fuckin' prison for assault or child abuse.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Love how some of you are actually hoping he doesn't lose the title. I fucking pray that he does, even if it means that loser Ryback or borefest Cena becomes champion. Like I said before, Punk deserves to lose everything he has worked for in the last year. Fuck him, he doesn't deserve anything but shit.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Okay. Some people watched the video, some didn't. Fan reaches over and taps Punk, Punk throws an elbow behind him (not the guy that tapped him) and looks like he goes to shove the same guy he attempted to elbow. Doesn't look like he threw a punch. Unfortunate reaction from Punk. I'm a fan of his, but don't like to see this happen.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if anything comes of this.


I agree that it will be interesting to see if anything comes of this. I missed most of Raw from doing homework, but from the video posted, there's no indication that the guy Punk tried to elbow, and then actually shoved had done anything to him. While I don't think wrestlers in the audience are "fair game", and Punk's adrenaline might have disoriented his decision-making, the truth of the matter is, it doesn't matter because unless that guy did something to him that wasn't on camera, he shoved an innocent fan. And yes, Punk's a heel now, but it still doesn't look good from a PR (and PG) standpoint. 

Now, because this is pro wrestling, there's always a chance that the dude was a plant; sounds crazy, but it's happened before. And remember, the story line tonight did involve Heyman trying to reign Punk; not to mention we had JR inferring that Punk helped cause Lawler's heart attack. If the WWE wanted to sell Punk as a "loose cannon" having him snap at a fan would fit right in, so I'm not going to put this being a work out of the question. 

But as long as this appears to be legit and Punk just snapped at the fan for nothing, this could be the excuse to take the title off of him and put it on Cena (Again!) or Ryback (ugh). I think I've heard of a fan in the crowd punching Punk back in the day, so he could have had a flashback and just started swinging, but Punk has got to be more responsible than that. He could still get suspended if Vince felt like proving a point, because what if he had elbowed a kid or something? The best they can hope for is that the fan doesn't press charges and Punk apologizes on Twitter or something. I'm trying not to overreact to this because we've seen wrestlers shove fans before and vice versa, but if WWE decides to really punish Punk over this, it could mess with a lot of story lines in the upcoming months.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ekaf said:


> It's unbelievable how some of you morons are actually defending Punk. No matter what happened to him, he still shouldn't have reacted that way. Completely unprofessional and an absolute cunt.


I just mentioned the incident to one of my friends. His reply: "guy shouldnt have touched him"


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Look for CM Punk's next appearance in the 'Hornswoggle's Greatest Victories' DVD.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Tenacious.C. said:


>





Catsaregreat said:


> Obviously Punk isnt a fan of David Caruso


:rocky


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

You marks need help. Punk not once but TWICE goes for the guy. Punks a cunt.

Deal with it.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

IT WAS DEAN AMBROSE!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

apparently Punk did his usual dark match after the show


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I don't randomly swing at people nor do I swing at people who give you a love tap on the shoulder. If someone hits me, I'd make sure that I'm hitting the right person.
> I've been to concerts where there are swarms of people really close to each other and I've never had to do that, even if I'm accidentally touched or tapped on the shoulder.


How can you make sure it's the right person? I'm almost sure no one would admit to hitting him


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xu6rk1_uploaded-by-rulez-mnr-2012-10-08-hq-pt11_tech?start=742

You can check out the guy that got hit and a security guy standing around talking behind Punk at the end of this


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Australian said:


> you got to love everybody hating on punk,who knows what happened to provoke him to do it,yet everybody just assumes that he was the asshole in the situation


How is that a defense? You can't just start wildly swinging into a crowd. He was shoving people before it got to that point, so maybe he was looking for an excuse to clobber someone.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol at punk fans starting to become hates over something like this which is probably a work to get him heat


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He's had worse... it wasn't just a shoulder tap that made him snap I think. Really, everyone here needs to just wait til we get more details. Maybe he snapped or maybe some dumb ass grabbed his ass. You can't tell from that clip.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL he totally clobbered the wrong guy, way to be professional.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

As a Punk fan, I obviously cannot condone his actions here. Ridiculous decision by Punk. Really weird because I actually got to meet him on Thursday, and he was one of the nicest people I've ever met. Guy was cool to everyone in attendance at his DVD premiere. Someone please inform me on what the dirtsheets are saying.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Metta World Punk :artest


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk's swing wasn't from the shoulder tap. It was in response to something before the video. Somebody behind Punk did something like grab his ass and he reacted. Maybe he got the right guy, maybe not. No way to know.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I just mentioned the incident to one of my friends. His reply: "guy shouldnt have touched him"


This is the WWE, where it is their job to entertain and put on a great show to the fans in attendance, regardless what reaction they get hassled with, be it good or bad.

No excuses.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Ditcka said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xu6rk1_uploaded-by-rulez-mnr-2012-10-08-hq-pt11_tech?start=742
> 
> You can check out the guy that got hit and a security guy standing around talking behind Punk at the end of this


13:52 does security say "You touched his ass"???


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> lol at punk fans starting to become hates over something like this which is probably a work to get him heat


You are one of the bigger idiots on this forum I see. 

It's definitively a work when after Punk did it, the camera cut right away from him.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ditcka said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xu6rk1_uploaded-by-rulez-mnr-2012-10-08-hq-pt11_tech?start=742
> 
> You can check out the guy that got hit and a security guy standing around talking behind Punk at the end of this


You can see a few times when they cut too him before he hit the fan and it seem like the fans around him were already getting a little touchy.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Punk threw a hell of a backfist, he needs to be the real #HEEL. He's wrong in the situation but I loved every second.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

i'm pretty sure he meant to hit the guy in the lesnar shirt


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The guy in the grey shirt directly behind the guy with the sunglasses seems to have been leaning forward - like he was trying to touch Punk (I guess so he could say to his buddies, I touched Punk or whatever) and Punk felt this and turn around and hit the wrong guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

scrilla said:


> a work that they cut away from ASAP and didn't acknowledge. i don't see how making Punk look like a dick sells DVDs or even makes sense in this situation.





Stone Hot said:


> lol at punk fans starting to become hates over something like this which is probably a work to get him heat


Boom.

I think Punk has a lot of hate in his heart. He needs a hug. He should join Team Friendship.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

notice how vince pauses fro talking when it happened???? Obviously not a work


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL imagine if he hit some fat cena kid wearing a full cena outfit that would of been fucking amazing 

instead he just hits some awkward nerd. oh well


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MikeChase27 said:


> You can see a few times when they cut too him before he hit the fan and it seem like the fans around him were already getting a little touchy.


I'm sure there was some incidental contact there-But there's no clear attempt to hit Punk by the fan who gets hit. Remember, Punk jumps in the crowd. He's a heel character and if that's what they want to do he should be ready for some contact, or a beer to the face. He's pushing his way through the crowd, a place he shouldn't be. 

You jump into the mosh pit-don't cry if you get touched. They should of had security there, ready to escort him up since it was a part of the work. I don't care what happens however-there's absolutely no justification for taking a blind sided swing on a fan in a crowd full of kids. This isn't ECW circa 1997 in a Gym in Philly.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

maybe someone said they hoped the guy in my avatar would wipe colt cabana off the face of the earth.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Buckley said:


> You are one of the bigger idiots on this forum I see.
> 
> It's definitively a work when after Punk did it, the camera cut right away from him.


U have no fucking clue what could of happen before. God its a 3 sec clip. Punk could have told the fan to back off before and didnt listen. No One knows what the fuck really happened so fucking drop it


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That was awesome.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

lol Punk needs more self control badly, probably gonna lose his title now

he needs to be professional unless he was literally being attacked he had zero reason to do that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

stonefort said:


> Punk's swing wasn't from the shoulder tap. It was in response to something before the video. Somebody behind Punk did something like grab his ass and he reacted. Maybe he got the right guy, maybe not. No way to know.


The fuck? So he simmered on something that happened beforehand and decided to react later?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

CM Punk isn't an idiot, obviously someone was touching or pushing him more than the usual amount and like any normal person he got annoyed.

You're not allowed to touch the performers.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

:lmao:lmao

That fan was like "DEAL WITH IT." and then he got a surprise backhander. Fucking classic by Punk.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope they're not ending his 300-day run for this.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> U have no fucking clue what could of happen before. God its a 3 sec clip. Punk could have told the fan to back off before and didnt listen. No One knows what the fuck really happened so fucking drop it


I don't know what happened, you're right, but you saying it's a work is a retarded statement. Go to bed kid, you have school tomorrow.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

itsmadness said:


> *LOL imagine if he hit some fat cena kid wearing a full cena outfit that would of been fucking amazing *
> 
> instead he just hits some awkward nerd. oh well


Pathetic.

:no:


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> Sorry to say but a majority of his fans will defend him no matter how bad the situation is.
> 
> Anyway, I do apologize if I have upset in one way or another.


I'm a big fan but there's no excuse for that, saddly, this will have grave consequences and we have no-one else to blame but cm punk the person himself


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> CM Punk isn't an idiot, obviously someone was touching or pushing him more than the usual amount and like any normal person he got annoyed.
> 
> You're not allowed to touch the performers.


Still makes him a cunt for reacting like that. It's unprofessional.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> CM Punk isn't an idiot, obviously someone was touching or pushing him more than the usual amount and like any normal person he got annoyed.
> 
> You're not allowed to touch the performers.


You're also not allowed to attack innocent fans but did that stop him??


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

maybe someone stabbed punk and we just didn't see it. take it easy guys. 

also maybe the dude raped his sister 3 years ago and we just don't know about it yet. stop these kneejerk reactions. :kobe


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Tenacious.C. said:


> 13:52 does security say "You touched his ass"???


That's what it looks and sounds like. Dude grabbed Punk's ass from behind and Punk decked him. That's totally fair. That's sexual assault.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I love every minute of it. I mean for the sake of Punk, I'll boo him because he wants to be booed, but I fucking love this guy.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xu6rk1_uploaded-by-rulez-mnr-2012-10-08-hq-pt11_tech?start=742
> 
> You can check out the guy that got hit and a security guy standing around talking behind Punk at the end of this


The camera keeps cutting away but you can definitely see the security guard moving in so obviously someone was doing something 

But shit, someone grabbing your ass does not give you carte blanche to go smack the shit out of them lol, especially when you are the WWE champion and focus of the company while you have 4million people watching you


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

rzombie1988 said:


>


And people are making jokes about it and saying it's cool what Punk did. fpalm

Disgusting.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If it is someone grabbing his ass... then an outburst is somewhat understandeable. Shoulda turned and glared first, but adrenaline and all that might make that hard. Course, if it was me and somone grabbed my ass I'd swing first. 

But that's me... don't fucking touch me like that. I'd apoligise if I decked the wrong guy, but I'd still swing first. Just my personal quirk. If you don't know me... don't fucking grab my ass. Girl or guy. I don't like being touched by random idiots. Wrong job of course thoug.

/drunkramble


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I wonder what the hell happened for him to overreact that way. I doubt CM Punk would throw a pimp smack just for somebody touching his shoulder. I bet someone behind him "touched" him lol.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

There is nothing funny about this at all. That punk vinalla midget needs to be suspended or even fired for this. If that was Cena how much you wanna bet all his haters would be saying the same thing. Don't even deny it.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The fuck? So he simmered on something that happened beforehand and decided to react later?


No you moron, it happened the moment before the vid we see. Use your brain.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheF1BOB said:


> You marks need help. Punk not once but TWICE goes for the guy. Punks a cunt.
> 
> Deal with it.


Right in front of his boss.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

If anything comes from this it needs to be a "Deal With It" gif of that fan dropping the sunglasses on his face a millisecond before getting decked.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Punk could be pretty fucked for this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ratedr4life said:


> CM Punk isn't an idiot, obviously someone was touching or pushing him more than the usual amount and like any normal person he got annoyed.
> 
> You're not allowed to touch the performers.


Did you see the video? When you walk into a crowd, you can expect people to tap you.

scrilla you should of went to the show tonight. Round up some of your fellow Mexicans from MS-13 and touch Punk. See what he do.


----------



## UnwashedMasses (Jun 11, 2012)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> You're also not allowed to attack innocent fans but did that stop him??


You don't know the fan is innocent though, nobody knows what happened. It's a 3 second clip of which we can't see half of what's happening nor what happened before hand. At the end of the show it sounds like the security guard says "You touched his ass." If that is what happened then good on Punk. If he hit an innocent guy then he deserves to be punished. Will reserve judgement until we hear one way or the other.

Definitely not a work though.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Be surprised if this guy grabbed his ass and then quickly shifted to taking camera pics. If someone grabbed it it may have been the guy behind him, the fat one.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

> lol at punk fans starting to become hates over something like this which is probably a work to get him heat


hehe, would be awesome tho, the guy looked like luke gallows, imagine if this is all a work from them both to make fans (IWC, marks and smarks) legit hate his guts :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

stonefort said:


> That's what it looks and sounds like. Dude grabbed Punk's ass from behind and Punk decked him. That's totally fair. That's sexual assault.


That would have been the guy in gray behind the sunglasses guy. You can see his head pops up like he was leaning to grab at Punk between the Sunglass guy and the guy holding his kid up.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

that fan is going to make $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

> Update: Dot Net correspondent Joe Gomes attended the show and noted that a fan pushed Punk's head twice, which led to Punk retaliating. It's hard to say whether he struck the right fan, though, as the fan shots were not shown during Raw. The cameras were cutting back and forth between Vince McMahon in the ring and Punk in the crowd at the time of the incident.


http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10027727.shtml


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Tenacious.C. said:


> 13:52 does security say "You touched his ass"???


Yeah Clearly, Watch this vid guys, maybe it'll shed some light. If this is the Case, I wouldn't blame Punk as much, still bad, but fucking touching your ass is kinda going far.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> The fuck? So he simmered on something that happened beforehand and decided to react later?


Go back and watch it on tv if you can, the camera goes right to them as he's swinging, who's to say nothing happened before hand? We will know when fans at the arena start to report it.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Right in front of his boss.


LOL exactly. He's fucked one way or another.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nothing will happen to punk except maybe a fine. The right in the middle of this big storyline for him and no way they can drop it with all the stuff thats going on with punk


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

There isn't enough video to get the entire story... And who said punk was "swinging wildly"... You fucking kiddin he hit that guy with precision and then pie faced him for good measure so he was convinced... Not condoning his actions obviously... It's a grey area when a wrestler goes into the audience, theres a line wrestlers and fans must walk... Like when a fan storms the ring then yeah punch the fucker. Anyway it's typical for punk haters to rip him and fans to defend him but I need more evidence personally


----------



## Graz (Aug 27, 2007)

I was at the show, at first punk had to get the fans jumping around him off him so a fan decided he didnt like that and shove punk enough he went down the stairs about 3 steps. Thats why the crowd went "oooooooooooo" and then punk went after the fan who pushed him. The fan in the grey shirt was removed after punk left the crowd.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

This made me look up all Punk's promo's on marks in IWA, good stuff.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

And if I was that fan, and punk hit me when I didn't even do anything, taking into account I don't like him. I wouldn't have care if it was live or not. We would be fighting, period.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

According to .Net, a fan claiming to be at the show says someone (perhaps the fan who touched Punk in the video) "pushed Punk's head twice" and that's what made him retaliate. Once again, from the short video posted here, it doesn't look like it's the guy that he elbowed, but someone apparently did something to set him off. 

Also, the guy that Punk shoved was calming talking to security afterwards, and I guess Punk did his regular dark match with Sheamus afterwards.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

The fan that he hit actually kind of looks like Luke Gallows....


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

https://twitter.com/Dan_Danielson1/status/255518592479682561

Found this on Reddit.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

scrilla said:


> http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10027727.shtml


And everybody has over reacted..


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Some dude was trying to grab the title away from him. Punk throws a swinging elbow and them pie-faced him


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Linda is probably having a heart attack


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

JERIPUNK said:


> Some dude was trying to grab the title away from him. Punk throws a swinging elbow and them pie-faced him


No one was trying to grab the title away from him. Stop talking shit.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sorry but if a fan can push Punk like he's just some regular guy, that's pathetic.

Best In The World my ASS!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

All you see is what Punk did, you don't see anything of what instigated it so you can't judge shit for now.

He wasn't throwing elbows because of the fan that touched him on the shoulder in the clip, because he is already looking behind him and moving to swing before he gets slapped on the shoulder, and he is looking directly at the guy as he does it. If he wanted to hit someone for that, he would have hit the right person.



And to the idiots saying this is going to be brought up as ammunition against Linda in her senate race, she isn't affiliated with the company at all anymore.

It would be like bringing up the bank that was illegaly dealing with Iranians clients against Mitt Romney, someone who had nothing to do with it.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

So I guess Punk was still in the wrong right?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SteenIsGod said:


> Yeah Clearly, Watch this vid guys, maybe it'll shed some light. If this is the Case, I wouldn't blame Punk as much, still bad, but fucking touching your ass is kinda going far.


And he still hit the wrong dude.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

We'll probably see Punk holding a "Will wrestle for money" sign in a couple of months.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Green Light said:


> The camera keeps cutting away but you can definitely see the security guard moving in so obviously someone was doing something
> 
> *But shit, someone grabbing your ass does not give you carte blanche to go smack the shit out of them lol*, especially when you are the WWE champion and focus of the company while you have 4million people watching you


Yes it does. One should keep their hands off of others unless they want you to touch them. If one doesn't then they shouldn't be surprised if they get (violently) touched back.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So the guy with the glasses pushed him three times and got Smacked after lol.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> There isn't enough video to get the entire story... And who said punk was "swinging wildly"... You fucking kiddin he hit that guy with precision and then pie faced him for good measure so he was convinced... Not condoning his actions obviously... It's a grey area when a wrestler goes into the audience, theres a line wrestlers and fans must walk... Like when a fan storms the ring then yeah punch the fucker. Anyway it's typical for punk haters to rip him and fans to defend him but I need more evidence personally


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Eh Still a bad call from Punk


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Screw the circumstances. A few pushes or a light tap (the latter of which was clearly seen in the video). You're in the crowd as a HEEL for a segment that will last no longer than a minute. Under no circumstances is clocking an innocent man in the face twice appropriate. Just childish, regardless if he was 'pushed'.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

The bet part of tonight's show was punk decking that fan 

Don't care why he did it 

It was just fucking awesome


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TheF1BOB said:


> I'm sorry but if a fan can push Punk like he's just some regular guy, that's pathetic.
> 
> Best In The World my ASS!


drunk people do stupid shit. if i was drunk enough i'd probably hit any wrassler besides Khali, who can legitimately kill people, just to get 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Warrior said:


> So the guy with the glasses pushed him three times and got Smacked after lol.


There's no proof of that. The only proof we have is of CM Punk attacking an innocent fan who had his hands on nothing but his sun glasses.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yes it does. One should keep their hands off of others unless they want you to touch them. If one doesn't then they shouldn't be surprised if they get (violently) touched back.


No, it does not when you are the face of an international media company that is incredibly sensitive about it's public image. If Punk was just a regular joe watching the show in the crowd then fine but he's not, he has responsibilites whether he likes it or not.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Punk will get the orton treatment. Going from being head to head with cena to being an upper midcarder on smackdown. Was fun while it lasted punk


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

he's fucked the dude just tap his shoulder - and he clobbered the wrong guy - people trying to defend punk on this one are completely fucking wrong lol.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I marked.

This is a true heel right here folks. I love it. 

Don't fuck with the champ haha.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

If i was the fan, I would sue Punk so fucking fast, and he would win easily. Video clearly shows it was a different person


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Punk is awesome!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just got back from the show punk was pushed first. He shoved punk pretty hard I would of been pissed too.


----------



## DannDannDannDann (Oct 30, 2011)

twitter.com/Dan_Danielson1/status/255518592479682561

"was a couple sections away. First he was pushing him, and RIGHT before the spinning back fist the fan pushed back of punks head"


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

IDK if this has been posted yet, but at least this didn't happen to him. CM Punk acted like a douche to the guy, and he's done as WWE Champion come HIAC


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Ekaf said:


> There's no proof of that. The only proof we have is of CM Punk attacking an innocent fan who had his hands on nothing but his sun glasses.


I bet the WWE has cameras all around the arena to have caught it, besides there are witnesses at the event that say a fan pushed his head forward.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> Please. All we know is what we saw, the end result. We don't know what the fan did to Punk to make him snap.


This is stupid logic. No matter what the fan said, it does not warrant that reaction. Punk's supposed to be a professional. Even if the fan pushed Punk (which I don't think he did because Punk didn't look like he lost his balance at all), Punk shouldn't have done shit about it. He's in the crowd, you should expect anything there. Also, getting pushed slightly is not grounds for attacking someone in their head once then pushing them to the floor by the face.

Punk is lucky he didn't hit some psycho and have him go off on him.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Lawsuit time. Whatever it takes to keep Linda out of office, run it. Tweeting this to the opponent.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow what an asshole, who the hell does he think he is? Little scrawny shit that punches fans, throws their shit in the trash and is too cool to sign autographs. CM Punk is pathetic


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Backfist of doom!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Why have so many people jumped to a conclusion about Phil Brooks the person over a 3 second clip? That's almost as absurd as the situation itself. "He's an asshole", "He'll get what's coming to him", "One day he'll hit a fan that fights back", etc.. What is going on in this forum to make people so reactive, so negative and so assured?

If Punk hit a fan for no reason, that's a dick move, but at this point we have literally no idea of the situation. 

I'm honestly kind of baffled by the reaction.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Lance Storm ‏@Storm_Wrestling
I'm a firm believer that if you lay hands on someone in an aggressive manner, even a push, you deserve what you get. #PlayWithTheBull
Expand Reply Retweet Favorite


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Green Light said:


> No, it does not when you are the face of an international media company that is incredibly sensitive about it's public image. If Punk was just a regular joe watching the show in the crowd then fine but he's not, he has responsibilites whether he likes it or not.





Smoogle said:


> he's fucked the dude just tap his shoulder - and he clobbered the wrong guy - people trying to defend punk on this one are completely fucking wrong lol.


Give it up guys, some people you just can't reason with unfortunately.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

BallinGid said:


> Lance Storm ‏@Storm_Wrestling
> I'm a firm believer that if you lay hands on someone in an aggressive manner, even a push, you deserve what you get. #PlayWithTheBull
> Expand Reply Retweet Favorite


punk dun fuck'd himself.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

The funny thing is, if the worst case happens and he gets fired, he will go somewhere and 2 months later, everyone will say how much they miss punk, and give him another chance, blah blah blah.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

CM Punk was in a fan area. WWE should not have performers in fan areas period. Ginormous liability issues now. Civil courts are decided by a preponderance of the evidence and we have video footage of Punk assaulting this guy but not vice versa. This fan could easily elect to press battery charges on Punk now.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the fans were really frustrating Punk. Why would you irritate a "heel", especially if it's CM Punk?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk needs some vagina. Lita better step her game up.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Belladonna29 said:


> According to .Net, a fan claiming to be at the show says someone (perhaps the fan who touched Punk in the video) *"pushed Punk's head twice"* and that's what made him retaliate. Once again, from the short video posted here, it doesn't look like it's the guy that he elbowed, but someone apparently did something to set him off.
> 
> Also, the guy that Punk shoved was calming talking to security afterwards, and I guess Punk did his regular dark match with Sheamus afterwards.


That's probably the last push that Punk is going to have in a long time :rocky


----------



## Apollo0813 (Mar 4, 2011)

Inb4 WWE now bans superstars from going through the crowd?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> I'm pretty sure the fans were really frustrating Punk. Why would you irritate a "heel", especially if it's CM Punk?


He shouldn't be a wrestler if the fans "Frustrate" him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That fan is about to see some money come his way.... good for him.*


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I'm pretty sure the fans were really frustrating Punk. Why would you irritate a "heel", especially if it's CM Punk?


It all apart of the show. Punk is just too damn unprofessional about it.


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

doesn't look like the guy did anything but tap his shoulder from the video i saw...and also, yes it was the total wrong guy anyways


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I'm pretty sure the fans were really frustrating Punk. Why would you irritate a "heel", especially if it's CM Punk?


Wow you are one of the dumbest people I have come across on this forum. Nothing more to be said.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Smoogle said:


> punk dun fuck'd himself.


Lance is clearly defending punk here... How isn't that clear

Again the video just shows punks reaction... Not the 10 seconds before hand so there is nothing conclusive about the video...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if he really hit the right guy then it's all good, but if he didn't then he's a dick. i just hope they don't take away the title and his feud with dwayne.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Yeah right. You don't think the WWE have the footage from the camera that was plastered on Punk? Give me a break. If he was assaulted, he had the right to defend himself.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Has anyone made the claim that the fan was a plant yet? Let's throw that out there.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

He was getting all kinds of slaps on the back, pats on the head and touches off people as he climbed the Allstate arena at MITB and didn't react to anything, which makes it even more odd.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Lord Kratos said:


> Just got back from the show punk was pushed first.


https://twitter.com/Dan_Danielson1/status/255518592479682561
"@JustinLaBar was a couple sections away. First he was pushing him, and RIGHT before the spinning back fist the fan pushed back of punks head"



> Dot Net correspondent Joe Gomes attended the show and noted that a fan pushed Punk's head twice, which led to Punk retaliating. It's hard to say whether he struck the right fan, though, as the fan shots were not shown during Raw. The cameras were cutting back and forth between Vince McMahon in the ring and Punk in the crowd at the time of the incident.


"http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10027727.shtml

Come on guys its clear that video does NOT show the full picture. If you rewatch the end of raw you can see Punk was tapped by various fans a half of hundred times.

Maybe the fan was innocent (I don't condone hitting innocent people) maybe the fan hit him, but its impossible to discern that from the small clip we see. While it appears a tap on the shoulder took place in the clip, that does not mean it was the catalyst to Punk's attack. Put down the pitchforks and let's see what comes of this.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Duke Droese said:


> Why have so many people jumped to a conclusion about Phil Brooks the person over a 3 second clip? That's almost as absurd as the situation itself. "He's an asshole", "He'll get what's coming to him", "One day he'll hit a fan that fights back", etc.. What is going on in this forum to make people so reactive, so negative and so assured?
> 
> If Punk hit a fan for no reason, that's a dick move, but at this point we have literally no idea of the situation.
> 
> I'm honestly kind of baffled by the reaction.


Its more of the ones who are looking for any little thing to shit on a person they dont like that are the most vocal. Its rather amusing.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Punk could very well get fired for this. Being Linda's campaign year and all.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Hit-Girl said:


> *That fan is about to see some money come his way.... good for him.*


Well they are reports now the fan was pushing him first, so if so the fan deserved it.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

guy was trying to do a CSI: Miami, but Punk clearly wasn't﻿ having any of it!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Green Light said:


> No, it does not when you are the face of an international media company that is incredibly sensitive about it's public image. If Punk was just a regular joe watching the show in the crowd then fine but he's not, he has responsibilites whether he likes it or not.


Fuck that. If it's a case where the "face of an international media company" strikes an innocent person or overreacted, then fine that person was in the wrong. But if that person is threatened or touched inappropriately then that person has every right to defend him or herself.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So now it appears based on witnesses the guy who got clocked pushed Punk not just once, but several times?

In that case, the only thing Punk did wrong was not wait until the show was off air to knock the asshole out... if what the witnesses say is true. If not then Punk is 100% at fault here.

DesolationRow was at the show I think (not 100% sure), so he might be able to clear things up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So I'm supposed to believe that sunglasses dude was pushing him in the head repeatedly, took a break to put on his swag glasses indoors and continue watching the show? I would believe that if I saw glasses dude shove him and then he reacts immediately. 
Punk swung like his Malaysian wig was being snatched and sunglasses dude had a "what the fuck did I do?" look on his face.

Punk needs a hug. Angry bastard.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

almostfamous said:


> Yeah right. You don't think the WWE have the footage from the camera that was plastered on Punk? Give me a break. If he was assaulted, he had the right to defend himself.


*No. If I punch you, you have no right to punch the guy sitting next to me. It's pretty simple. *


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao Wasn't even the guy who touched him. Hilarious.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

I will say this; if it turns out this this "innocent fan" had tried to grab the title, or Punk's ass or was the person pushing Punk in the back of the head, and we just didn't see that on camera, then I have no problem with Punk defending himself. He needs to look where he's swinging, but I don't think fans have a right to harass the wrestlers, even if they're in the audience.

As of right now, it looks like Punk made a reckless move, but if it turns out that guy actually was pushing him and Punk hit the right dude after all, then whatever.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Green Light said:


> If Punk was just a regular joe watching the show in the crowd then fine but he's not, he has responsibilites whether he likes it or not.


I get the impression that while Punk loves wrestling and the business, he does not like being a "star" or celebrity. However, his status creates expectations from fans, WWE, etc. that he may not want to live up to because it doesn't fit him, and we all know how strong a personality he is.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DannDannDannDann said:


> twitter.com/Dan_Danielson1/status/255518592479682561
> 
> "was a couple sections away. First he was pushing him, and RIGHT before the spinning back fist the fan pushed back of punks head"


There we have it folks! lol everyone on here overreacting.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

i didnt notice it really does anyone have the video of the vince mcmahon vs cm punk match? like you tube link etc. I cant find the damn raw clips from tonight. i think they are being removed or whatever. if u have a link please post it here ty


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

this was posted on nesn.com which is a new england sports network site...

http://www.nesn.com/2012/10/cm-punk...wwe-monday-night-raw-in-sacramento-video.html

already blowing up.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

he needs to change his name to MW Punk asap

:artest


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Love how everyone is acting like this dude was their brother who got assaulted 

No it was some moron in the crowd and it was a damn entertaining thing to watch. If anything I hope this adds more heat to the character 

"Don't fuck with punk because he will knock your shit in for real"

Punk just gained 747538373 points in my book


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

The eye witnesses are not stating who it was that allegedly pushed Punk. They are saying someone did but not who specifically.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Tim Legend said:


> Lance is clearly defending punk here... How isn't that clear
> 
> Again the video just shows punks reaction... Not the 10 seconds before hand so there is nothing conclusive about the video...


yes what is conclusive is he hit the wrong person lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JAROTO said:


> Goodbye to Austin vs CM Punk. I doubt Austin would like to work with someone like him.


Yeah! Punk should've hit a woman instead.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

DubC said:


> Its more of the ones who are looking for any little thing to shit on a person they dont like that are the most vocal. Its rather amusing.


You don't hit a fan regardless of what they are doing, unless of course they have a weapon (highly unlikely).

Punk is in the wrong like it or not.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

and this is why guys shouldnt go through the crowd...not saying it's the crowd's fault. It's totally Punk's fault, and he deserves everything that's coming to him. I'm just hoping it doesnt result in some retarded way of him losing the title.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The WWE is going too far to try draw heat on Punk....

Seriously, though, as a professional, he shouldn't be wildly swinging his arms in a crowd no matter what the fan did before, off-camera.
But it is clear that Punk did not react against the guy in the red shirt who tapped his shoulder. Punk looked that guy directly in the eyes before clocking a different guy in whole different direction then consciously following up with a face shove, knowing well it was a whole different person.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

AngryPhil said:


> Love how everyone is acting like this dude was their brother who got assaulted
> 
> No it was some moron in the crowd and it was a damn entertaining thing to watch. If anything I hope this adds more heat to the character
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right bro. He should next start striking children and elderly people. What better way to sell that you shouldn't "fuck with Punk!"

Heck, maybe he should just beat people up on the streets for absolutely no reason. You know, just so he can gain some more respect points?


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> There we have it folks! lol everyone on here overreacting.


Yes because a random fan's statement is more concrete evidence than video footage. Your logic fails.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

TheF1BOB said:


> You don't hit a fan regardless of what they are doing, unless of course they have a weapon (highly unlikely).
> 
> Punk is in the wrong like it or not.


If you was a wrestler and a fan hit you would you just take it?


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

http://twitter.com/Colereporting

'Just talked to the fan that says he was hit by @cmpunk. He says he never hit Punk."


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

CM Punk is done if this blows up sucks as he is the only good thing about Raw right now.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Hit-Girl said:


> *No. If I punch you, you have no right to punch the guy sitting next to me. It's pretty simple. *


All we know is what that camera angle showed us. I'm sure there were plenty of witnesses.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Ekaf said:


> Yes because a random fan's statement is more concrete evidence than video footage. Your logic fails.


You can't tell a damn thing from the video, I went back and watched on tv and by the time the camera was on them he was starting to turn and hit the fan.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

almostfamous said:


> All we know is what that camera angle showed us. I'm sure there were plenty of witnesses.


*Yeah and the camera that showed it. *


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

He is a lakers fan? FUCK PUNK FIRE THAT MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

TheORKINMan said:


> The eye witnesses are not stating who it was that allegedly pushed Punk. They are saying someone did but not who specifically.


Yeah I don't know who hit punk but it wasn't the guy who punk hit.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

bring on the lawsuit, easiest win in this guys life.

Punk hit the wrong guy.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Just received a call from WF member DesolationRow. He just got punched in the face by CM Punk!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

BrahmaBull12 said:


> http://twitter.com/Colereporting
> 
> 'Just talked to the fan that says he was hit by @cmpunk. He says he never hit Punk."


LOL Punks fucked. THQ is fucked. WWE 13 is fucked. And Linda is fucked. Punk just ruined peoples LIVES. The THQ staff is probably IRATE right now that their cover boy is a criminal.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

BrahmaBull12 said:


> 'Just talked to the fan that says he was hit by @cmpunk. He says he never hit Punk."


I did feel sorry for him. . .until I see what shirt he's wearing.

Lakers fan? Fuck 'em.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> *You don't hit a fan regardless of what they are doing, *unless of course they have a weapon (highly unlikely).
> 
> Punk is in the wrong like it or not.


Once again, bullshit. So if a fan slaps a wrestler across the face or punches him, the wrestler just has to take it? They have every right to defend themselves.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I keep hearing Milhouse say "my glasses" in my head.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Priceless Blaze said:


> If you was a wrestler and a fan hit you would you just take it?


In Punks position, you know the consequences before you get out to that ring. It doesn't matter if you like it or not, it's part of the fucking job and he knows this. Punk is all about Punk.

An arrogant asshole with no consense whatsoever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Trumpet Thief said:


> You're absolutely right bro. He should next start striking children and elderly people. What better way to sell that you shouldn't "fuck with Punk!"
> 
> Heck, maybe he should just beat people up on the streets for absolutely no reason. You know, just so he can gain some more respect points?


Next time he should hit someone that has on Cena's rise above cancer shirt. That will draw the attention.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

http://twitter.com/Colereporting said:


> This fan says his face is a little warm after he says @cmpunk hit him. He also says *Punk broke his glasses*. pic.twitter.com/0SgQ5HtV


Glasses = Glass = Glass Shatters = Austin = A Sting = *STING*

I knew it.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

BrahmaBull12 said:


> http://twitter.com/Colereporting
> 
> 'Just talked to the fan that says he was hit by @cmpunk. He says he never hit Punk."


well, that's fucked up, goes to show nobody is above making mistakes, saddly this will have heavy repercusions on punk, he was the only thing keeping me watching this dreadful product


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Trumpet Thief said:


> You're absolutely right bro. He should next start striking children and elderly people. What better way to sell that you shouldn't "fuck with Punk!"
> 
> Heck, maybe he should just beat people up on the streets for absolutely no reason. You know, just so he can gain some more respect points?


Damn right he should 

You people are honestly making such a big deal out of this that its hysterical 

How many time shave we seen a fan get in the ring and a wrestler fucks them up? Don't give a fuck what y'all think that was the single greatest moment RAW has had in years


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

Okay Punk is screwed unless they find more video footage.

@LauraCole
The fan is still filling out a report with law enforcement.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

With this happening I have no reason to watch Raw anymore Punk was the glue that was holding it together now he is going to be burred beyond belief.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

DubC said:


> He is a lakers fan? FUCK PUNK FIRE THAT MOTHERFUCKER.


ok the cat is out of the bag. i've been posting form my iphone. i am the fan. it's a work. punk called me up b/c he wanted to get back at rockae w/ me by working him like a mark.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

BrahmaBull12 said:


> http://twitter.com/Colereporting
> 
> 'Just talked to the fan that says he was hit by @cmpunk. He says he never hit Punk."


THE PLOT THICKENS


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

TheF1BOB said:


> In Punks position, you know the consequences before you get out to that ring. It doesn't matter if you like it or not, thus being Punk, it's part of the fucking job.


Getting hit by a fan is not part of the job. :no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Priceless Blaze said:


> You can't tell a damn thing from the video, I went back and watched on tv and by the time the camera was on them he was starting to turn and hit the fan.






Can't tell what? Milhouse was only putting on his glasses.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *No. If I punch you, you have no right to punch the guy sitting next to me. It's pretty simple. *


Sure, but if I had reasonable cause to believe it was the guy next to you, I'd have a defence.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

the dude with the red shirt tap punk shoulder, punk for some reason thought it was the dude doing the "Deal with it bro" sun glasses thing and he got sock on the grill.


P.S. Punk fuck up it was on camera


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

BrahmaBull12 said:


> 'Just talked to the fan that says he was hit by @cmpunk. He says he never hit Punk."


Oh fuck. R.I.P. Punk.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If he hit the wrong fan, I'm sure both the WWE and Punk will work with him to give him something. But it's fast becoming clear some fan did something. Punk just reacted and sadly, in a sea of opeople an innocent got caught. Hopefully Punk does the right thing for him and the fan doesn't do the typical american "I"M GONNA SUE YOU!" scheme if the WWE is willing to work with him for some form of "apology".


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

TheF1BOB said:


> You don't hit a fan regardless of what they are doing, unless of course they have a weapon (highly unlikely).
> 
> Punk is in the wrong like it or not.


How many times are you gonna post in this thread. You made your feelings known 300 times already. We get it..you hate Punk


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Doesn't matter if he hit the "right guy" you're repping the company, you act in a way that doesn't make you and the company look like shit, and you people saying OMGGGG PUNKZ SO COOL are immature.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> Sure, but if I had reasonable cause to believe it was the guy next to you, I'd have a defence.


No, you actually would not.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Can't tell what? Milhouse was only putting on his glasses.


I just went and watched it on tv! HELLO can you please understand that for a second, when the camera turns too them he's starting to swing, whats to say nothing happened before that?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

holt_hogan said:


> Sure, but if I had reasonable cause to believe it was the guy next to you, I'd have a defence.


*No you wouldn't. *


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

If they de-push him for this it's done. WWE is fucking over. He was the last guy left they could have pushed with any talent.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

It's the stupidity of lashing out in a crowd and ending up hitting what looks to be the wrong guy that makes me shake my head at him. I don't think fans have the right to aggressively touch wrestlers – meaning push, shove, hit...that sort of thing (a tap on the shoulder, in contrast, is no big deal) – so it wouldn't matter much to me if he had returned a punch or some such thing. 

Either way, it's more of a *sigh* _Yeah, that's Punk being his charming self_ moment than anything earth shattering, save for it being beyond stupid to hit a fan during WWE's current so-PG-it's-almost-G-rated era. On live television. With Vince standing in the ring. During Linda's latest Senate campaign. So, so dumb.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> Doesn't matter if he hit the "right guy" you're repping the company, you act in a way that doesn't make you and the company look like shit, and you people saying OMGGGG PUNKZ SO COOL are immature.


bingo.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> Sure, but if I had reasonable cause to believe it was the guy next to you, I'd have a defence.


THere is no defense, every single video, including live TV showed that punk clearly hit the WRONG guy.

This case is an easy win for the glasses guy, he will get either millions of $ or he will get some sort of behind the table deal from vince to drop it.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

AngryPhil said:


> *Damn right he should
> *
> You people are honestly making such a big deal out of this that its hysterical
> 
> How many time shave we seen a fan get in the ring and a wrestler fucks them up? Don't give a fuck what y'all think that was the single greatest moment RAW has had in years


So you're saying that yes, he should strike elderly people, children, and randoms on the street?

How would you like to get punched by someone in the face twice when you're trying to enjoy a night out at something you like watching? How would you like that to happen when you did absolutely nothing? 

And yes, we have seen fans get in the ring where the wrestler fucked them up. This isn't a fan running in front of Punk, taking a piss on him, and telling him that he blows. This is a fan putting on sunglasses in a stadium. While that may be tacky, it doesn't deserve a punch in the face from someone that the guy was probably a fan of.

For god's sake man, really?


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

It sounds like this is past a lawsuit. Twitter report says fan is going to law enforcement which means criminal charges.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Once again, bullshit. So if a fan slaps a wrestler across the face or punches him, the wrestler just has to take it? They have every right to defend themselves.


Did he hit Punk in the face with force? NO so stop your whining and come to terms with reality.

What he did was wrong.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Linda's opponent is gonna have a field day with this...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BrahmaBull12 said:


> http://twitter.com/Colereporting
> 
> *'Just talked to the fan that says he was hit by @cmpunk. He says he never hit Punk."*


I'm sure he was just jumping to say "IT WAS ME PUNK! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG PUNK! I PUSHED THE FUCK OUT OF YOU!"

But right now, with the camera angle we can't see if the guy did anything, only what Punk did, but fans are claiming Punk was pushed several times... but by who? May not have been the guy he pushed.

This is a bad situation not just for Punk, but WWE unless they can prove through eye-witnesses or perhaps a video from Punk's back that the guy did provoke Punk.

Should be interesting to follow over the next few days. Truth be told I don't know what to think.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> THere is no defense, every single video, including live TV showed that punk clearly hit the WRONG guy.
> 
> This case is an easy win for the glasses guy, he will get either millions of $ or he will get some sort of behind the table deal from vince to drop it.


lmao if you think he'll get millions of dollars.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Kabraxal said:


> If he hit the wrong fan, I'm sure both the WWE and Punk will work with him to give him something. But it's fast becoming clear some fan did something. Punk just reacted and sadly, in a sea of opeople an innocent got caught. Hopefully Punk does the right thing for him and the fan doesn't do the typical american "I"M GONNA SUE YOU!" scheme if the WWE is willing to work with him for some form of "apology".


The guy is filing a police report so I fear we might see CM Punk getting jobbed out for this.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Guy can file assault, say he got a concussion, loss of finances from not being able to go to work, emotional damage and thats just against punk. He can also sue wwe because he works for them and possibly the arena's owners for not having a safe environment. Punk is going to have nothing after this if he hit an innocent guy


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

I think I'm going to go get on twitter claim I was right behind the fan that was hit and say I saw him pull out a gun and try to shoot Punk, since all you marks believe everything you read.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It's weird he is putting his glasses at that moment. Doesn't make sense...maybe he did something like kicking him and tried to make like nothing happened.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk is innocent guys. He clearly saw the sunglasses out of the corner of his eye and thought it was The Rock behind him so he swung his elbow before he could do the Rock Bottom.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

holt_hogan said:


> Sure, but if I had reasonable cause to believe it was the guy next to you, I'd have a defence.




I hate to be the bearer of bad news but there is NEVER a legal reasonable cause to hit someone physically unprovoked [Excluding a contracted sporting event].


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Buckley said:


> lmao if you think he'll get millions of dollars.


Lady got 27 million for finding "rat" hair in her big mac.

from mcdonalds.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

The Sandrone said:


> I'm sure he was just jumping to say "IT WAS ME PUNK! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG PUNK! I PUSHED THE FUCK OUT OF YOU!"
> 
> But right now, with the camera angle we can't see if the guy did anything, only what Punk did, but fans are claiming Punk was pushed several times... but by who? May not have been the guy he pushed.
> 
> ...


doesn't matter he hit someone who had zero to do with the so called pushing, the guy with the red shirt tap punks shoulder and it's what push him over the edge.

He's wrong period, he represents a professional company.


----------



## givet (Oct 7, 2006)

look the face of vince is not happy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince's "this motherfucker here" face was priceless.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

CMojicaAce said:


> Punk is innocent guys. He clearly saw the sunglasses out of the corner of his eye and thought it was The Rock behind him so he swung his elbow before he could do the Rock Bottom.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

For people who are saying, well he was talking shit 2 punk before it happens.

Who gives a shit, Punk is the FACE of the company right now, he should NEVER and I mean NEVER punch a fan over verbal abuse, which the fan clearly was NOT doing.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr White said:


> I think I'm going to go get on twitter claim I was right behind the fan that was hit and say I saw him pull out a gun and try to shoot Punk, since all you marks believe everything you read.


Hypocrisy at its best. You are one fucking idiot.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

Yes haha Vince has the "WTF did you just do you idiot!!!" face for a moment.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

The guy's forearm lightly connects with the back of Punk's head when he is putting on his sunglasses, if you watch it closely. Punk probably thought it was on purpose and flipped the fuck out. But anyway, who the fuck would flip out over a little tap to the back of the head?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Punk needs a damn good lawyer.

If the (broken) sunglasses do not fit, you MUST acquit.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah you could see Vince's face fall when he was watching it go down lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> The guy is filing a police report so I fear we might see CM Punk getting jobbed out for this.


Can't say I'm surprised... this country is so fucking in love with lawsuits. I can honestly say if I was the fan that was wrongly hit, I'd be good with an explanation and maybe a few free tickets if it came out he was grabbed by someone. I can understand swinging at that and I'd just chalk it up to my horrendously horrible luck in life that I got smacked instead of the douche.

But then, I'm not one to resolve shit through the courts for petty shit. Guess I just have more pride and understanding that mistakes happen.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> So I'm supposed to believe that sunglasses dude was pushing him in the head repeatedly, took a break to put on his swag glasses indoors and continue watching the show? I would believe that if I saw glasses dude shove him and then he reacts immediately.
> Punk swung like his Malaysian wig was being snatched and sunglasses dude had a "what the fuck did I do?" look on his face.
> 
> Punk needs a hug. Angry bastard.


I agree with this assessment. 

Hey-Punk jumped the barricade, and they could of EASILY done this segment with Punk running up the ramp instead of jumping in the crowd. When that happens fans are going to grab, tap you, etc. Heel or face character. Punk can't be swinging at anyone, ANYONE, in the crowd. No matter what. That's why they have security. 
Consequences? Not sure yet-but it wouldn't surprise me if Punk drops the belt at HIAC and takes a unpaid break thereafter.


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Punk needs a damn good lawyer.
> 
> If the (broken) sunglasses do not fit, you MUST acquit.



Punk Better Call Saul.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I not seen one fan report yet saying the fan didn't hit him first just saying.


----------



## Bad_Influence (Nov 20, 2007)

BrahmaBull12 said:


> 'Just talked to the fan that says he was hit by @cmpunk. He says he never hit Punk."


Just talked to OJ and he says he didn't do it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Can't say I'm surprised... this country is so fucking in love with lawsuits. I can honestly say if I was the fan that was wrongly hit, I'd be good with an explanation and maybe a few free tickets if it came out he was grabbed by someone. I can understand swinging at that and I'd just chalk it up to my horrendously horrible luck in life that I got smacked instead of the douche.
> 
> But then, I'm not one to resolve shit through the courts for petty shit. Guess I just have more pride and understanding that mistakes happen.




You can have your pride, I'll take the millions of dollars. :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Ekaf said:


> Hypocrisy at its best. You are one fucking idiot.


Enjoy having Ryback as WWE Champion until he loses it to The Rock at Royal Rumble that is the next order of business.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

JERIPUNK said:


> How many times are you gonna post in this thread. You made your feelings known 300 times already. We get it..you hate Punk


YES, I hate Punk but what of the people who defend this appalling act.

Worse than me no doubt.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> Did he hit Punk in the face with force? NO so stop your whining and come to terms with reality.
> 
> What he did was wrong.


Or maybe you should learn to read. Where did I state that Punk got hit or what Punk did was justified. If you look at my comment history you'll see that I posted that Punk hit the wrong guy. And I probably didn't post this, but I also think that a simply slap on the arm didn't call for hitting a fan.

HOWEVER, my problem is the dumbass argument people are making that a wrestlers should never defend themselves if attacked ("unless it's a weapon"). If someone is attacking them they have every right to attack them back. Being a fan doesn't give you a right to assault the wrestlers.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Can't say I'm surprised... this country is so fucking in love with lawsuits. I can honestly say if I was the fan that was wrongly hit, I'd be good with an explanation and maybe a few free tickets if it came out he was grabbed by someone. I can understand swinging at that and I'd just chalk it up to my horrendously horrible luck in life that I got smacked instead of the douche.
> 
> But then, I'm not one to resolve shit through the courts for petty shit. Guess I just have more pride and understanding that mistakes happen.


I would love to see this.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

What if the fan kicked him...and tried to put his glasses to make like nothing happened.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BTW, to everyone saying "Punk is the face of the company"... he's not. He's the number 2 guy, and he's a heel. 

It doesn't look good regardless that Punk hit the guy if unprovoked, but just saying.



> doesn't matter he hit someone who had zero to do with the so called pushing


You don't know that unless you were there, and others disagree as of right now.

We'll have to wait it out on this one to know what exactly happened.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BrahmaBull12 said:


> Punk Better Call Saul.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

if the fan does go forward and lawyer up wwe is so screwed right now

with linda, and vince pushing PG they can have a field day with this, if tmz and such spark this story and he goes forward with sueing the company which he can and will win, vince is so screwed

i actually hope the fan goes for it, and vince will be even more screwed with this piece of crap company losing punk


trust me vince will be forced to fire punk if the media picks this up and the guy sues for millions, he will have no choice with this linda PG era, can u imagine


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Going to invite all the thugs in my city to attend the next Raw and touch Punk.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but there is NEVER a legal reasonable cause to hit someone physically unprovoked [Excluding a contracted sporting event].


I'm not referring to it being in a fucking court.

If you're stood and someone does something from behind, you turn and punch the wrong person you have a defence (or an argument) that you had reasonable cause to think it was them.

It's not as black and white as "If I punch you, you have no right to punch the guy sitting next to me"


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Going to invite all the thugs in my city to attend the next Raw and touch Punk.


unk2 Im sure Punk would be scared


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if i'm this guy i'm demanding lifetime tickets to any show in sacramento and all expenses paid to mania. oh and 1 night with any diva of my choosing.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Almost 500 posts in less than 2 hours. That's crazy.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

that would be pretty funny the guy repeatedly pushing punks head and proceeds to do


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

scrilla said:


> if i'm this guy i'm demanding lifetime tickets to any show in sacramento and all expenses paid to mania. oh and 1 night with any diva of my choosing.


nah man, one night with all the divas of my choosing


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

it doesn't matter if it was just a "push", we all know if this day and age of media blowing stuff up and the guy can legit sue for millions no matter what your views are

lol wwe is so screwed, lets get this story blown up, tell everybody on tmz and twitter


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

http://twitter.com/Colereporting

This is pretty credible source of info-She's a CBS reporter according to her Twitter.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Or maybe you should learn to read. Where did I state that Punk got hit or what Punk did was justified. If you look at my comment history you'll see that *I posted that Punk hit the wrong guy*. And I probably didn't post this, but I also think that a simply slap on the arm didn't call for hitting a fan.
> 
> HOWEVER, my problem is the dumbass argument people are making that a wrestlers should never defend themselves if attacked ("unless it's a weapon"). If someone is attacking them they have every right to attack them back. Being a fan doesn't give you a right to assault the wrestlers.


I don't give a damn about whats right and wrong about attacking wrestlers, I'm here to talk about Punk's actions.

You're probably right mind you but don't get personal with me.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Trumpet Thief said:


> So you're saying that yes, he should strike elderly people, children, and randoms on the street?
> 
> How would you like to get punched by someone in the face twice when you're trying to enjoy a night out at something you like watching? How would you like that to happen when you did absolutely nothing?
> 
> ...


Randoms? Yes! the elderly and children should be left alone 

Your are mistaken my friend the sole reason that douche deserved to get punched is because he was wearing sunglasses inside like a jackoff. If anything that guy should learn that when you dress like an asshole and are a lakers fan bad shit happens.

I also want to take a second and go ahead and nominate this for MOTY. In my eyes this was the greatest thing to happen on a wrestling show all year.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

He was just showing his buddy Chael Sonnen how to land a spinning back fist. No big deal


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

scrilla said:


> if i'm this guy i'm demanding lifetime tickets to any show in sacramento and all expenses paid to mania. oh and 1 night with any diva of my choosing.


I'd take the Mania ticket but hold the phone on the other tickets. The only fuck up Milhouse/Deal With It dude did in this situation was even attend a Raw show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

holt_hogan said:


> I'm not referring to it being in a fucking court.
> 
> If you're stood and someone does something from behind, you turn and punch the wrong person you have a defence (or an argument) that you had reasonable cause to think it was them.
> 
> It's not as black and white as "If I punch you, you have no right to punch the guy sitting next to me"



Actually, when you are one of the most recognizable people in a company worth hundreds of millions of dollars on a nationally broadcasted television show that has millions of viewers, the proper thing to do is move along from the crowd and avoid a confrontation unless it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Jesus Christ. I think Punk is a talented guy but he's a complete tool. Even if the crowd is touching him and shit it should be expected, put up with it and be professional. 

If you're basically getting jumped that's another issue. But that clearly isn't what happened. On top of that, it doesn't even look like he slapped the right guy. From the video it looks like some guy was poking Punk and the poor sap who got slapped was just putting on sunglasses and had no clue what the fuck was going on.

He's about to make some cash.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

crazy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> unk2 Im sure Punk would be scared


I'm glad you're taking me serious.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> I'm not referring to it being in a fucking court.
> 
> If you're stood and someone does something from behind, you turn and punch the wrong person you have a defence (or an argument) that you had reasonable cause to think it was them.
> 
> It's not as black and white as "If I punch you, you have no right to punch the guy sitting next to me"


This is not accurate. The law views it as black and white. The fan who got hit would have a slam dunk against Punk. If Punk asserts he was provoked by someone else Punk would then have to sue that person to recover what he lost to the innocent fan.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I not seen one fan report yet saying the fan didn't hit him first just saying.


http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/116e8i/cm_punk_hitting_a_fan_video_has_popped_up/

more fan reports claiming the same thing. I doubt the kid will admit to it but I'm sure WWE has more footage on the matter. TO THE COURTS!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The guy could be lying about not pushing Punk. If this gets legal I just hope WWE can bribe the guy to not press charges.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

To be serious though, Punk's gotta watch swinging at the wrong target. That type of thing gets people killed.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

John Cena: Well look who's here! Hi CM Punk, it looks like you have something to say!

CM Punk: I have to go now. My planet needs me

Note: CM Punk died on the way back to his home planet.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Buckley said:


> I would love to see this.


I guess I"m just more reasonable and willing to hear someone's side of the story than most people... now, if there was no good reason I'd do something. Probably not sue.. I just hate suing people. Course, if I challenged Punk to a duel I'd just like... die in a second. Fuck.. what the hell would I do?!?!??!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

You guys are such marks, that was such a work, the guy Punk hit was obviously Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Ekaf said:


> Hypocrisy at its best. You are one fucking idiot.




Right because if some random guy on the net types they saw the fan attacking Punk, it obviously happened right?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Nocturnal said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/116e8i/cm_punk_hitting_a_fan_video_has_popped_up/
> 
> more fan reports claiming the same thing. I doubt the kid will admit to it but I'm sure WWE has more footage on the matter. TO THE COURTS!


exactly, the only report i seen the fan didn't hit him first was the fan who got hit, but i mean would you admit you hit the guy if you knew you can get stuff out of it?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk is such an asshole lol
He hit the wrong guy too


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Catsaregreat said:


> You guys are such marks, that was such a work, the guy Punk hit was obviously Dean Ambrose.


Best laugh I've had in awhile.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Headliner said:


> To be serious though, Punk's gotta watch swinging at the wrong target. That type of thing gets people killed.


You never fuck with a laker fan, we'll go Kobe in Colorado on your ass.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This is a fucking shame, considering Punk is by far the best thing about this company right now. Jeez what the fuck was he thinking.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sure, Punk can take on fans

But when it comes to beating up old men, hes useless


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DubC said:


> You never fuck with a laker fan, we'll go Kobe in Colorado on your ass.


:lol They should of been in WATTS tonight right Dub.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

If Punk was getting curb stomped I could understand it, but at the very worst it seems he got a push in the back of the head. Weigh that up against the fact you are live in the spotlight with 4 million people watching you, your boss is 30 metres away and he is incredibly sensitive about how people and the media percieve his company. It's a fucking no-brainer, you don't violently lash out with all that going on just because someone gave you a little push in the back of the head (if that happened at all)

Should've at the very least waited until the cameras went off before confronting the guy


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought it was funny as fuck some people are just sensitive


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Catsaregreat said:


> You guys are such marks, that was such a work, the guy Punk hit was obviously Dean Ambrose.


:shock


----------



## kuhars5 (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is a slow motion look at the video on youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRReqrcnYFo


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Catsaregreat said:


> You guys are such marks, that was such a work, the guy Punk hit was obviously Dean Ambrose.


PWInsider already confirmed that it was Sting's son though?


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww Vince's face showed a hell of a whole 'lotta tension right dere, dawg. 

Geez, Punk comes of as such a touchy-feely ninny. Unless a group of them were really trying their darndest to push him down the steps theres no reason to swing a fucking forearm into a crowd. _Turn around and make sure you know who it was, you dolt._

Will cost himself and the company a bit of money most likely, although I can't say I mind Linda's campaign taking a shot to the kneecap. 

I love one or two of these replies that say he should do it more often and how he's earned personal points with them despite lashing out like a bitch. Would you like a stiff elbow to the face out of the blue because you stood too close to a guy?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> I don't give a damn about whats right and wrong about attacking wrestlers, I'm here to talk about Punk's actions.
> 
> You're probably right mind you but don't get personal with me.


And I was talking about the silly belief that wrestlers shouldn't defend themselves, not if Punk was in the right.

If you don't want me to get personal, then don't belittle me. Don't act like an asshole towards someone and then get offended when they act the same way back.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

TheORKINMan said:


> This is not accurate. The law views it as black and white. The fan who got hit would have a slam dunk against Punk. If Punk asserts he was provoked by someone else Punk would then have to sue that person to recover what he lost to the innocent fan.


Trust me, reasonable cause is not black and white.

Police officers can arrest you, with heavy restraint for having reasonable cause you committed an offence, if you didn't commit the offence you can't then sue the officer.

Last week on the news a guy shot and killed his own son thinking he was a burglar when in fact his son was only playing a prank on his sister. No charges were brought to the father because he had reasonable cause to think he was being burgled.

etc etc.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Say goodbye to the best push we have seen in the last 5 years......


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Punk needs to keep his temper in check.

Sent from my R800x using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

had to make this image


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Nocturnal said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/116e8i/cm_punk_hitting_a_fan_video_has_popped_up/
> 
> more fan reports claiming the same thing. I doubt the kid will admit to it but I'm sure WWE has more footage on the matter. TO THE COURTS!


This is interesting. 
It looks like several people here are saying that Punk shoved the right guy; but until some longer video pops up, but aren't going to believe it because the only video so far shows the guy doing nothing (at least nothing obvious). 

But still, these are people who are claiming to have been in eye-shot of it. I'm very interested to see how the WWE and Punk handle this.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

pagi said:


> Say goodbye to the best push we have seen in the last 5 years......


Imma let you finish but Zack Ryder had the best push of all time! :kanye


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

So after Punk gets all butthurt at Chris Brown for hitting a woman, he hits an innocent fan. What a cunt.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

pagi said:


> Say goodbye to the best push we have seen in the last 5 years......













yeah getting beat up by a 70 year old man and jobbing to Kane = best push in the last 5 years.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> And I was talking about the silly belief that wrestlers shouldn't defend themselves, not if Punk was in the right.
> 
> If you don't want me to get personal, then don't belittle me. *Don't act like an asshole towards someone and then get offended when they act the same way back*.


Yet you're the one who loses steam with that _what's right/wrong_ argument while I was responding to a poster. fpalm


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

Guys it's clearly a work.

If you look closely on the fan's sunglasses there is a small scorpion logo. The fan was sent by STING to send a message to punk through the WWE Universe. Sting is coming and he is coming for Punk's championship! This was all apart of the _bigger picture_ and the culmination is coming at Hell In A Cell.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Punk's probably going to leave wrestling to form Fozzy: Part Two.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Make the son of a bitch lose the title to The Miz on RAW. Fucking asshole. I'm sure that would piss him off.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Uggla said:


> So after Punk gets all butthurt at Chris Brown for hitting a women, he hits an innocent fan. What a cunt.


Dude, it's not even close to being the same thing.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Uggla said:


> So after Punk gets all butthurt at Chris Brown for hitting a women, he hits an innocent fan. What a cunt.


lol this is SOOOOO not the same thing for many reasons.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

scrilla said:


> yeah getting beat up by a 70 year old man and jobbing to Kane = best push in the last 5 years.


The guy is most likely never going to smell the WWE Championship after this.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

scrilla said:


> yeah getting beat up by a 70 year old man and jobbing to Kane = best push in the last 5 years.


Yes, because heels are usually built to be so strong.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Uggla said:


> So after Punk gets all butthurt at Chris Brown for hitting a women, he hits an innocent fan. What a cunt.





















totally the same thing bro.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uggla said:


> So after Punk gets all butthurt at Chris Brown for hitting a women, he hits an innocent fan. What a cunt.


It's funny because I was thinking this for a while when the news of Punk hitting the fan first broke. I don't think it's a strong comparison now though. Brown intentionally Ike Turner'd Rihanna. Punk didn't intend to hit the dude even though he did intend to hit the right person. Plus this is a totally different situation in the aspect of Brown hitting a female.

I don't know. Punk shouldn't talk about other people when he's quite the prick himself though.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Imma let you finish but Zack Ryder had the best push of all time! :kanye


Dude just STFU. LMAO :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Uggla said:


> Make the son of a bitch lose the title to The Miz on RAW. Fucking asshole. I'm sure that would piss him off.


Maybe then he'll finally get it through his head. He bitches about how Miz didn't deserve the championship like he did, but regardless of everyone's feelings on the Miz, he can at least refrain from striking a fan for no fucking reason.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

people in glass houses shouldnt throw elbows


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Until a video coming up shows the fan pushing punk, punk has no case. All the witnesses in the world can't help clear video.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> Trust me, reasonable cause is not black and white.
> 
> Police officers can arrest you, with heavy restraint for having reasonable cause you committed an offence, if you didn't commit the offence you can't then sue the officer.
> 
> ...


I don't have to trust you. I went to school for this.  We are talking about civil law not criminal law. Civil court would be a 100% absolute slam dunk for the innocent fan.

If it's true that what brought this on was Punk getting grazed by this dude putting on his shades in a tightly packed area he may be screwed criminally as well. It will depend on individual state law but many have a reciprocal force standard which would make what Punk did a massive overreaction.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Guys, this is what Heyman was so worried about!! HE KNEW ABOUT IT ALL ALONG


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

There were a bunch of ppl slapping punk on the back and touching him. He diddnt do anything to the other fans. For him to react like that at the moment means someone did something we didnt see..unfortunately he may have hit the wrong guy


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

wwe is so screwed if this guy presses charges, if he lawyers up which he should he could get millions, don't accept some "deal" and go forward

vince would have to be forced to fire punk, NO JOKE, in this linda PG era he would have no choice

punk could of gone ladies and gentlemen

you cannot hit and push somebody, also if you noticed before he pushed another guy, that guy could press charges as well

it doesn't matter if you think its "right", the lawyers have the trump card


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> Yet you're the one who loses steam with that _what's right/wrong_ argument.
> 
> Makes perfect sense. fpalm


Here are two post were you imply I'm delusional and stupid because I have a different opinion than yours. Don't act like an ass and expect not to be treated the same way in return.



TheF1BOB said:


> Did he hit Punk in the face with force? NO so stop your whining and come to terms with reality.
> 
> What he did was wrong.





TheF1BOB said:


> Give it up guys, some people you just can't reason with unfortunately.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

It'll still make him look stupid, though. Although he did throw a strike out because he got touched (ewwww Punky hates that) he'll look like a blockhead considering this fan was (85% likely) entirely innocent whereas Rihanna was likely driving Brown's nerves up to wall during that incident.

You can't compare the severity of the beatdowns however.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

scrilla said:


> totally the same thing bro.


I'm just saying that Punk has some extreme double standards. I think that's fair to say.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think we can all agree on one thing

Nancy Benoit deserved it


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

My bad if this got posted already 



wrestlezone.com said:


> @Dan_Danielson1 was at RAW tonight and passed on the following regarding CM Punk's altercation with a fan.
> 
> Dan said the fan pushed at CM Punk in the back of the head. It was after this that CM Punk hit him with a spinning back fist and continued to go after him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this were Orton, he would've somehow found a gun and accidentally shoot the wrong person.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Here are two post were you imply I'm delusional and stupid because I have a different opinion than yours. Don't act like an ass and expect not to be treated the same way in return.


More like don't get upset when someone posts an opinion and fires right back at ya.

Some guys are are just too damn sensitive in this place. fpalm


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i heard Punk has been critical of what Benoit did to Nancy, but after tonight god he is such a fucking hypocrite. the fan was fucking innocent! i can't believe he broke his sunglasses after being critical of brutality against women. such a fucking double standard. :kobe




Redead said:


> I think we can all agree on one thing
> 
> Nancy Benoit deserved it


:101



Amber B said:


> If this were Orton, he would've somehow found a gun and accidentally shoot the wrong person.


would've managed to impregnate a chick in the crowd while doing so as well.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

PHX said:


> My bad if this got posted already


Its not point in posting that, no one is going to believe what fans who where there say when they are at least 3-4 fan reports claiming this.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

scrilla said:


> *i heard Punk has been critical of what Benoit did to Nancy, but after tonight god he is such a fucking hypocrite.* the fan was fucking innocent! i can't believe he broke his sunglasses after being critical of brutality against women. such a fucking double standard. :kobe


:troll


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Man, Punk keeps having these incidents with fans. Dude need get some composure.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

PHX said:


> My bad if this got posted already


Yet there are others who were also there who say that he was definitely being shoved by fans but completely struck the wrong one. 

I just find it odd that Milhouse would continuously push him in his head, stop to put on his glasses and just stand there especially when other fans were still pretty hyped up.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> If this were Orton, he would've somehow found a gun and accidentally shoot the wrong person.


Then he would have gone to the papers with it.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

funny all the punk fans defending him "he never really hit him"


yes he did, the camera clearly caught it, and he pushed another guy right before on national tv, go back and rewatch it

lets blow this up and tweet everybody about this, punk should be fired


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

scrilla said:


> i heard Punk has been critical of what Benoit did to Nancy, but after tonight god he is such a fucking hypocrite. the fan was fucking innocent! i can't believe he broke his sunglasses after being critical of brutality against women. such a fucking double standard. :kobe


:bron2


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

How the heck do any of you know that the fan was innocent? From fans who were there, were saying he hit the right guy.. another fan who tapped him on the shoulder, there is no way he would be able to hit Punk's head.. maybe he did hit the wrong guy but none of us know that for sure. Stop acting like you do.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Yet there are others who were also there who say that he was definitely being shoved by fans but completely struck the wrong one.
> 
> I just find it odd that Milhouse would continuously push him in his head, stop to put on his glasses and just stand there especially when other fans were still pretty hyped up.


So me a fan report saying he hit the wrong guy as I not seen one yet.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Trumpet Thief said:


> Punk's probably going to leave wrestling to form Fozzy: Part Two.


Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## Bad_Influence (Nov 20, 2007)

PunkShoot said:


> Until a video coming up shows the fan pushing punk, punk has no case. *All the witnesses in the world can't help clear video.*


Not true. Enough witnesses alleging that the fan physically struck Punk can do wonders to put the video in context. Whether people agree with what took place from a publicity point of view doesn't matter. Even celebrities have the right to defend themselves if it truly is a case of self defense. And considering that the video fails to show the altercation in it's entirety I'll refrain from snap judgements of a situation I was not a witness to.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Redead said:


> I think we can all agree on one thing
> 
> Nancy Benoit deserved it


Too funny. Makes me miss Austin101.


Amber B said:


> If this were Orton, he would've somehow found a gun and accidentally shoot the wrong person.


Not giving a fuck in the courtroom while facing a potential life sentence for murder.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

scrilla said:


> i heard Punk has been critical of what Benoit did to Nancy, but after tonight god he is such a fucking hypocrite. the fan was fucking innocent! i can't believe he broke his sunglasses after being critical of brutality against women. such a fucking double standard. :kobe


Totally! 
Punk is such a douchey, douchebag, evil man who hates fans, sunglasses and rainbows


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

chucky101 said:


> funny all the punk fans defending him "he never really hit him"
> 
> 
> yes he did, the camera clearly caught it, and he pushed another guy right before on national tv, go back and rewatch it
> ...


He won't be fired. Just take dat bus away. He's a DIY, punk rock guy. He doesn't need it.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Amber B said:


> He won't be fired. Just take dat bus away. He's a DIY, punk rock guy. He doesn't need it.


he used the same technique as he does in your gif, he's got that spin on lockdown


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

TheORKINMan said:


> I don't have to trust you. I went to school for this.  We are talking about civil law not criminal law. Civil court would be a 100% absolute slam dunk for the innocent fan.
> 
> If it's true that what brought this on was Punk getting grazed by this dude putting on his shades in a tightly packed area he may be screwed criminally as well. It will depend on individual state law but many have a reciprocal force standard which would make what Punk did a massive overreaction.


Look, if you went to school reading Law you shouldn't, and probably wouldn't make statements such as "100% absolute slam dunk"

The law is seemingly different in England which actually surprises me as the majority of American law is based on English common law.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks likt the grey shirt guy leaned in and touched punk (below the belt?)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:artest would be proud.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

All these fools claiming Punk will be fired.............


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

really hoping Punk gets a mugshot out of this. maybe he can join the greats.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Ryan said:


> All these fools claiming Punk will be fired.............


but people probably think Jericho was in the right there but that's cause he's Jericho and can do anything, both was in the right cause the fan hit them, Jericho's was worst thought since it was a girl.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

scrilla said:


> really hoping Punk gets a mugshot out of this. maybe he can join the greats.


Matt looks like a fucking corpse in that photo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Buckley said:


> Looks likt the grey shirt guy leaned in and touched punk (below the belt?)


It's the husky dude in the gray shirt. Milhouse...just putting on his glasses. This is sad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

here is what i think happened

that guy put on sunglasses indoors, and who do we know who does that?










so punk thought that guy was Dwayne so Punk hit him first. 

EASY MISTAKE TO MAKE PEOPLE


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

scrilla said:


> really hoping Punk gets a mugshot out of this. maybe he can join the greats.


There is only one great in those photo's and even in mugshots he poses like a boss.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> really hoping Punk gets a mugshot out of this. maybe he can join the greats.


Ha ha, look at Kurt.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

again the cameria clearly caught punk hitting and pushing him, no doubt about it

he should be fired in this linda PG era, if the guy presses charges and the mainstream media picks this up, linda's enemys in the election will have a field day with this

vince will have no choice but to fire him, or force linda out of election


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

scrilla said:


> really hoping Punk gets a mugshot out of this. maybe he can join the greats.











Together 4ever.


Matt. :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

chucky101 said:


> again the cameria clearly caught punk hitting and pushing him, no doubt about it
> 
> he should be fired in this linda PG era, if the guy presses charges and the mainstream media picks this up, linda's enemys in the election will have a field day with this
> 
> vince will have no choice but to fire him, or force linda out of election


my god. any day now people start blaming linda and her campaign for global warming and the holocaust

get the sand out of your vagina people


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

this is a different time, linda is in her election, major PG, punk will be fired or should be


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ryan said:


> All these fools claiming Punk will be fired.............


To be fair, this didn't happen on Raw, and the video showed Jericho being attacked first. I don't think Punk will get fired anyway, but if Vince wanted to punish Punk for this, he would have him drop the title and he might be suspended. 

But at this point, there's conflicted reports on how innocent this fan was, so it's still up in the air right now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, I don't see this ending well for Punk. True, we don't know everything that happened. But Punk seems to be reacting suddenly from something that just happened and Mr. Sunglasses seems to be moving pretty nonchalantly to get them on his head at the time. We've had fans "at the show" who have said he hit the guy pushing him forward and also saying he hit the wrong guy... but from the video it sure seems like he's hitting the wrong guy.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Together 4ever.
> 
> 
> Matt. :lmao


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Redead said:


> here is what i think happened
> 
> that guy put on sunglasses indoors, and who do we know who does that?
> 
> ...












just sayin


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Lita looked like shit in that photo. Crazy to see how these chicks look with no make up.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

Redead said:


> my god. any day now people start blaming linda and her campaign for global warming and the holocaust
> 
> get the sand out of your vagina people


again i dont like it either, but its the reality, they will have a field day with this and vince will be forced to deal with punk like it or not


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

dan the marino said:


> Yeah, I don't see this ending well for Punk. True, we don't know everything that happened. But Punk seems to be reacting suddenly from something that just happened and Mr. Sunglasses seems to be moving pretty nonchalantly to get them on his head at the time. We've had fans "at the show" who have said he hit the guy pushing him forward and also saying he hit the wrong guy... but from the video it sure seems like he's hitting the wrong guy.


If this is the end for him I have no reason to watch Raw anymore.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

scrilla said:


> i heard Punk has been critical of what Benoit did to Nancy, but after tonight god he is such a fucking hypocrite. the fan was fucking innocent! i can't believe he broke his sunglasses after being critical of brutality against women. such a fucking double standard. :kobe


Bwhahahaha.

Reminds me of when Jericho straight up _ruined_ that one chick.






C'mon baybay.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

chucky101 said:


> again i dont like it either, but its the reality, they will have a field day with this and vince will be forced to deal with punk like it or not


except none of that will happen.

jimmy snuka killed a hooker and vince didnt give a shit. hulk hogan choked a guy and almost killed him onn national TV and Vince didnt give a shit

he protects his top guys


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

I was there tonight and the dude in the sunglasses had grabbed Punk's head and pushed him forward. Punk snapped, turned around, and punched the dude in the face. I was sitting right behind the video production people and they had replayed it couple of times. The fan deserved it.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Yeah, I don't see this ending well for Punk. True, we don't know everything that happened. But Punk seems to be reacting suddenly from something that just happened and Mr. Sunglasses seems to be moving pretty nonchalantly to get them on his head at the time. We've had fans "at the show" who have said he hit the guy pushing him forward and also saying he hit the wrong guy... but from the video it sure seems like he's hitting the wrong guy.


it doesn't matter even if he did hit punk, there is no video of it, only of punk hitting back, thats all that matters

punk cannot hit fans like that no matter what, its like derek jeter hitting a fan for swearing at him, you cannot do it, THE END


----------



## Satosama (Mar 6, 2007)

To be fair, those glasses /were/ pretty *****. Punk was doing the guy a favor.

unk


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that guy was clearly a dwayne fan

he had it coming


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> Look, if you went to school reading Law you shouldn't, and probably wouldn't make statements such as "100% absolute slam dunk"
> 
> The law is seemingly different in England which actually surprises me as the majority of American law is based on English common law.


It's the Internet. I don't need extreme precision in my words here  From your post I take it you are British? In American law liability in civil courts is daisy chained. Say there is a 7 car pile up end to end. Each person would sue the person who directly hit him from behind for the damages to their car. If Car #3 hits Car #2 which pushes him into Car #1 then Car #1 still sues Car #2 for damages. Car #2 then sues Car #3 for the damages to both Car #1 and Car #2.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Redead said:


> except none of that will happen.
> 
> jimmy snuka killed a hooker and vince didnt give a shit. hulk hogan choked a guy and almost killed him onn national TV and Vince didnt give a shit
> 
> he protects his top guys


The difference is, Linda is running for office. He'll do anything to protect her campaign.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The most he'll do is "suspend" him for a little. McMahon is super duper sensitive about everything now and with the perception of his company on the line, he'll do anything to save face. He won't suspend him but that would be the most that he'd do in this situation. And take away the swag bus.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Satosama said:


> To be fair, those glasses /were/ pretty *****. Punk was doing the guy a favor.
> 
> unk


Seriously, don't complain about your glasses getting broken when you buy cheap, flimsy wire-frames.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

ZZ Stylez said:


> I was there tonight and the dude in the sunglasses had grabbed Punk's head and pushed him forward. Punk snapped, turned around, and punched the dude in the face. I was sitting right behind the video production people and they had replayed it couple of times. The fan deserved it.


So the people here believe you was there post some kind of proof, ticket, picture, anything cause people might think you wasn't really there.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

Redead said:


> except none of that will happen.
> 
> jimmy snuka killed a hooker and vince didnt give a shit. hulk hogan choked a guy and almost killed him onn national TV and Vince didnt give a shit
> 
> he protects his top guys


different time, linda is in this PG race, they let go daniel bryan for "choking" another wrestler, remember that


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the bryan thing was vague. To this day im unsure if the whole thing was a work or not

Meh, she's losing anyways. If he wants to burn a pile of money why not just open the XFL again


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Redead said:


> jimmy snuka killed a hooker and vince didnt give a shit. hulk hogan choked a guy and almost killed him onn national TV and Vince didnt give a shit


Sounds like the beginning of a wrestling themed sonnet.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

That gif makes it look like grey shirt framed thickset Horatio Caine. 

The trouble that will likely arise could've been avoided if Punk didn't feel the need to go flailing his elbow about.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is on Arda Orca's Twitter:


Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal
Local CBS reporter @colereporting, who was at RAW, spoke to man claiming to be the fan hit by CM Punk. He filed a report with Police.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

chucky101 said:


> different time, linda is in this PG race, they let go daniel bryan for "choking" another wrestler, remember that


Bryan is a jobber, Punk is a star. He'll be fine.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Redead said:


> the bryan thing was vague. To this day im unsure if the whole thing was a work or not
> 
> Meh, she's losing anyways. If he wants to burn a pile of money why not just open the XFL again


I really hope Punk can get through this because he is the MVP of Raw right now.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> This is on Arda Orca's Twitter:
> 
> 
> Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal
> Local CBS reporter @colereporting, who was at RAW, spoke to man claiming to be the fan hit by CM Punk. He filed a report with Police.


Cool, a report about a report, of which we already know. Hard hitting journalism.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

ZZ Stylez said:


> I was there tonight and the dude in the sunglasses had grabbed Punk's head and pushed him forward. Punk snapped, turned around, and punched the dude in the face. I was sitting right behind the video production people and they had replayed it couple of times. The fan deserved it.


I'm a huge Punk fan but I don't see how a push should excuse him from beating the crap out of a fan.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

TheORKINMan said:


> It's the Internet. I don't need extreme precision in my words here  From your post I take it you are British? In American law liability in civil courts is daisy chained. Say there is a 7 car pile up end to end. Each person would sue the person who directly hit him from behind for the damages to their car. If Car #3 hits Car #2 which pushes him into Car #1 then Car #1 still sues Car #2 for damages. Car #2 then sues Car #3 for the damages to both Car #1 and Car #2.


Ok


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Punk should definitely be reprimanded and at the very least drop the title. He's suppose to be a professional being paid to do his job. Attacking the people who are the reason he has said job in the first place is the epitome of unprofessional behaviour.

Anyone supporting him can't honestly have a real job because you know this bs doesn't fly in an profession.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

kennedy=god said:


> Yeah it was awesome. The way they were all feeling him up was ridiculous, some people are just plain odd.





Amber B said:


> Take dat tourbus away.


Where will Kofi sleep? lol


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

Priceless Blaze said:


> So the people here believe you was there post some kind of proof, ticket, picture, anything cause people might think you wasn't really there.


Well I took a video of the production people looking through the replay of the incident. It's not really clear but I'll upload it in a bit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ditcka said:


> Cool, a report about a report, of which we already know. Hard hitting journalism.


:yodawg


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

chucky101 said:


> it doesn't matter even if he did hit punk, there is no video of it, only of punk hitting back, thats all that matters


Do you honestly think the WWE do not have a video of what happened before punk snapped?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Disastrous for CM Punk. No one will care that it was heat of the moment, it's total and complete disaster for him. It was caught on video, he hit the wrong guy, and perhaps most importantly swung randomly and violently and could have hit anyone.

A total disaster. His days as champion are numbered. I don't know what will become of him once he loses the title either.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

ZZ Stylez said:


> Well I took a video of the production people looking through the replay of the incident. It's not really clear but I'll upload it in a bit.


Alright, cause I'm not saying I don't believe you it's just so many fan reports have been out and people are saying they don't believe any of them and people are saying anyone can say they was there


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> This is on Arda Orca's Twitter:
> 
> 
> Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal
> Local CBS reporter @colereporting, who was at RAW, spoke to man claiming to be the fan hit by CM Punk. He filed a report with Police.


damn son, sand in your vagina much?

this is whats killing the business. not PG. not linda. but these PC, entitled douches who are looking for any excuse to sue or complain

in the old days if you got your ass kicked by a wrestler you took pride in that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Where will Kofi sleep? lol


Dammit! Nevermind then.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

BHfeva said:


> Do you honestly think the WWE do not have a video of what happened before punk snapped?


Or the venue doesn't have security cameras?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Redead said:


> that guy was clearly a dwayne fan
> 
> he had it coming


Rock316ae?

Had it coming for sure


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

punk should be fired, overrated

how can you take him serious, a undersized silly tattoo wrestler, kevin nash was right about him

lose the tattoos, lose the lip ring, hit the gym


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol gonna watch the news and see if the CM Punk story makes it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

chucky101 said:


> punk should be fired, overrated
> 
> how can you take him serious, a undersized silly tattoo wrestler, kevin nash was right about him
> 
> lose the tattoos, lose the lip ring, hit the gym


The title under your username is strangely fitting.


----------



## Bad_Influence (Nov 20, 2007)

chucky101 said:


> it doesn't matter even if he did hit punk, there is no video of it, only of punk hitting back, thats all that matters
> 
> punk cannot hit fans like that no matter what, its like derek jeter hitting a fan for swearing at him, you cannot do it, THE END


Well this isn't really accurate. Sure, regardless of blame this could be a PR nightmare for the WWE. That said, if there are enough witnesses that can put the video into context from a legal standpoint then the video is not all that matters.

And comparing a situation where a fan is struck for a verbal altercation to a fan being struck for what may be a physical altercation isn't a valid comparison.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

chucky101 said:


> punk should be fired, overrated
> 
> how can you take him serious, a undersized silly tattoo wrestler, kevin nash was right about him
> 
> lose the tattoos, lose the lip ring, hit the gym


There are more wrestlers with tattoos than there are those without them....leave Punk's jelly alone.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

chucky101 said:


> punk should be fired, overrated
> 
> how can you take him serious, a undersized silly tattoo wrestler, kevin nash was right about him
> 
> lose the tattoos, lose the lip ring, hit the gym


What's that all that got to do with him flipping out on the wrong guy?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

scrilla said:


> lol gonna watch the news and see if the CM Punk story makes it.


Meh just refresh TMZ that'll be the first place the story breaks fully.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

chucky101 said:


> punk should be fired, overrated
> 
> how can you take him serious, a undersized silly tattoo wrestler, kevin nash was right about him
> 
> lose the tattoos, lose the lip ring, hit the gym


As a guy who believes Punk is in the wrong, why are you overreacting? Take a look at yourself, you sound ridiculous.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

-Skullbone- said:


> What's that all that got to do with him flipping out on the wrong guy?


because he is that wrong guy.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

he probably won't get fired. he should be suspended though. Regardless who is at fault, what he did was inexcusable.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Disastrous for CM Punk. No one will care that it was heat of the moment, it's total and complete disaster for him. It was caught on video, he hit the wrong guy, and perhaps most importantly swung randomly and violently and could have hit anyone.
> 
> A total disaster. His days as champion are numbered. I don't know what will become of him once he loses the title either.


100% right
it doesn't matter what punk will say or if he was or wasn't pushed, punk is done, the evidence is all there, with linda's election vince will have no choice but fire punk

probably either tomorrow at smackdown taping or next monday he will lose the title


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Or the venue doesn't have security cameras?


... Trust me they have a video showing EXACTLY what happened.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

On-air I don't think Punk will suffer for this because they've invested a lot in his title reign and the coming feud with the Rock. Instead he'll probably get a reaming from Vince, lose the tour bus, pay a bunch of fines, and be publicly shamed.


Redead said:


> damn son, sand in your vagina much?
> 
> this is whats killing the business. not PG. not linda. but these PC, entitled douches who are looking for any excuse to sue or complain
> 
> in the old days if you got your ass kicked by a wrestler you took pride in that


Yeah, in my day, if you didn't get a whoopin at a wrestling show you demanded you nickel back.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Brogue Kick said:


> he probably won't get fired. he should be suspended though. Regardless who is at fault, what he did was inexcusable.


I know it's not a work but in the old days, they would have spun this so Punk did it intentionally to get suspended so he doesn't have to face Cena or Ryback.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

It's a disaster. One dumbass move is likely to cost Punk much. 

For the love of god, if Punk has to drop the title and if Cena is not healthy enough to be full time champion by HIAC, Ryback will win the fucking title.


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

*WWE fan hit by CM Punk files police report.*

http://wrestlechat.net/fan-hit-by-c...for-assault-pics-of-the-victims-bruised-face/


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry if repost too many pages to check
BUT LULZ


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Wow. That hasn't aired yet here in Seattle, so I should probably wait a few minutes to get the full context. But based on the clip early in this thread there's absolutely no excuse for what I just saw. If fans crossed the barricade that'd be a different story, but this looks like grounds for a lawsuit.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE fan hit by CM Punk files police report.*

Not good


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

how come so many of you cannot grasp this, punk or any superstars cnanot just hit fans like that, END OF STORY


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm going to yell laugh at all of you if they keep the strap on him and give him a slap on the wrist.

:ti

Dat backstage stroke since becoming one of the top guys.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why not. they used to hit fans all the time

if they dont wanna get hit then GTFO of the way


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Priceless Blaze said:


> So the people here believe you was there post some kind of proof, ticket, picture, anything cause people might think you wasn't really there.


I agree.
Anyone can say they were there and plenty of people here aren't going to believe anything anyone who was there says without "video proof". I must say, I'm kinda LOLing at the idea that this incident could ironically get the WWE the attention they've wanted lately.

And once again, to the people saying they think Punk will be fired...I doubt it. Lose the title. Yes. Get suspended? Maybe. But Punk is selling too much merch and is by far the best heel they have. It would be hasty to fire him, even for Linda's campaign. 

I could see the WWE turning this incident into a "Is Punk going to get fired for THIS?!" story line however. Hell, they're using King nearly dying live on tv so why NOT use this?


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

mumbo230 said:


> Yeah, in my day, if you didn't get a whoopin at a wrestling show you demanded you nickel back.


After walking 30 miles to said wrestling show in the snow.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey guys, I was just thinking that maybe this is all a work and the guy who supposedly pushed Punk was in fact Dean Ambrose. Maybe this will lead to Ambrose facing Punk at HIAC. #mockingAmbrosefanboys


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

CM Jewels said:


> I'm going to yell laugh at all of you if they keep the strap on him and give him a slap on the wrist.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Dat backstage stroke since becoming one of the top guys.


Exactly. This is pretty much what I'm expecting.

This isn't like Kofi Kingston or someone we're talking about here. They've invested basically an entire year into Punk, they're not going to flush that. Punk will get punished, of course, but Vince will ultimately protect him.

Look at all the shit Orton gets away with.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Hey guys, I was just thinking that maybe this is all a work and the guy who supposedly pushed Punk was in fact Dean Ambrose. Maybe this will lead to Ambrose facing Punk at HIAC. #mockingAmbrosefanboys


It was actually Stone Cold (note the bald head), they're just planting seeds for their feud.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

You can see clearly at the start of the .gif the "innocent" guy wacks Punk with an elbow making his head bop forward.

If somebody hit you from behind with an elbow at your work place I'm sure you'd retaliate not worry about repercussions.


----------



## cptcharisma4444 (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAniQ0L2S3U


pretty clear view of it all


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

lol is was not ambrose, wwe is not that clever, you could tell it was a legit hit on the fan

punk screwed up BIG, PR nightmare


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Right or wrong this is not how a top guy should handle a situation like that.


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

Video quality sucks cause I was recording from my phone... but from what I saw the dude had grabbed Punks head and pushed him forward and Punk snapped. After RAW had ended, it was Sheamus vs Punk and noticed this guy replaying the incident between the fan and CM Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

mumbo230 said:


> Look at all the shit Orton gets away with.


Yeah but that's because Orton doesn't give a fuck and Bob Orton Jr has some homoerotic secret on Vince.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that guy with the glasses was clearly sting

if you freeze at exactly the right frame you cane see the pixels forming a scorpion in the middle bottom right corner


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Lance Storm ‏@Storm_Wrestling

To be fair @CMPunk should have three options for Hell In The Cell: Cena, Ryback, and that fan he punched out tonight.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Lol he was innocent. Lol dammit 

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

the guy didn't do something!


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

cptcharisma4444 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAniQ0L2S3U
> 
> 
> pretty clear view of it all


So it was the white shirt guy. Deal with it guy is 100% innocent.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Redead said:


> why not. they used to hit fans all the time
> 
> if they dont wanna get hit then GTFO of the way


The world went and got itself a rating. A PG rating.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Hey guys, I was just thinking that maybe this is all a work and the guy who supposedly pushed Punk was in fact Dean Ambrose. Maybe this will lead to Ambrose facing Punk at HIAC. #mockingAmbrosefanboys


Don't be such a fucking idiot, it was obviously Sting.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

When the guy puts on his shades he pushes Punks head forwards with his elbow.

Zoom in on the .Gif

It clearly shows it.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's a really close fan cam. This makes me hate Punk even more. The guy in the black CLEARY pushed PUNK VERY hard. Punk was like "WTF?!". Then someone pushes the guy behind Punk into Punk, then he puts his glasses on, swipes PUNK, BARELY, and gets beat the shit out of.

Here it is people.

EDIT: Actually, got to say. Even though Punk hit him, it was KIND OF justified. I mean, the guy DID hit him on the head. Think Punk was pissed at him because he thought he hit him before, when he was pushed. 
But, he might of accidentally hit him. Whatever.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Redead said:


> that guy with the glasses was clearly sting
> 
> if you freeze at exactly the right frame you cane see the pixels forming a scorpion in the middle bottom right corner


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

cptcharisma4444 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAniQ0L2S3U
> 
> 
> pretty clear view of it all


Haha told you. He had slapped him in the head...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Has Heyman woke up yet from the slap of doom?

Had that not happened, Heyman probably would have been in the crowd with him. Would have been interesting to see what would have happened had Punk had someone else there with him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Milhouse was pushed from behind. His hand hit Punk's head while he was putting on his swag shades.

Wait and he mindlessly pushes the kid out of the way. :lmao
This motherfucker here.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

If Jericho didn't get fired for the incident with the fans a few years ago, CM Punk isn't getting fired.

If I were Punk I wouldn't want some fan touching me with my back turned on some steps.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

ZZ Stylez said:


> Haha told you. He had slapped him in the head...


Are you blind? A guy behind him did it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> Here's a really close fan cam. This makes me hate Punk even more. The guy in the black CLEARY pushed PUNK VERY hard. Punk was like "WTF?!". Then someone pushes the guy behind Punk into Punk, then he puts his glasses on, swipes PUNK, BARELY, and gets beat the shit out of.
> 
> Here it is people.


I've got to say, this video changes my opinion quite a bit.

You still can't go hitting people though, but I don't know if there's going to be as much punishment as I had once thought, especially since Punk does indeed control himself the first 5 or 6 times people shove him. And although likely an accident the guy he hit did in fact hit his head.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

cptcharisma4444 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAniQ0L2S3U
> 
> 
> pretty clear view of it all


Check that.. rewatched... that fuck head behind the dude was trying to hide his actions and the sunglasses guy just got caught. Fuckwad... hopefully the WWE tries to make good with the dude and comes down hard and the fuckwad behind him. Fucking coward.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

ya that video shows it clearly, the guy behind "the guy" pushes him into punk, then does it again as he is putting on his sunglasses, the guy is clearly innocent and punk hit him

this is assault people, the guy could sue for millions if he wants to and i would not blame him, and its a PR nightmare


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

King Gimp said:


> Here's a really close fan cam. This makes me hate Punk even more. The guy in the black CLEARY pushed PUNK VERY hard. Punk was like "WTF?!". Then someone pushes the guy behind Punk into Punk, then he puts his glasses on, swipes PUNK, BARELY, and gets beat the shit out of.
> 
> Here it is people.


Pretty clear right here


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

If they take the tour bus poor Kofi will have to sleep on the streets


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

MTheBehemoth said:


> Are you blind? A guy behind him did it.


That's what I'M saying.


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAniQ0L2S3U

This video clearly shows that the guy Punk hit DID hit him!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Dude was pushed from behind. Milhouse's hand hit Punk's head while he was putting on his swag shades.


This one is fairly clean and cut

Douchebag had it coming

Not to mention what kind of sad douche fuck puts on sunglasses indoors at night


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Dude was pushed from behind. Milhouse's hand hit Punk's head while he was putting on his swag shades.


He got pushed twice, by one fan then the fan that you've and others been defending, care to make a statement now at how the fan did nothing wrong?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

If Randy Orton did this you people would be calling for him to be fired immediately - but Punk calls a fan a **** and hits a fan annnnnnd? Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

ZZ Stylez said:


> That's what I'M saying.


The guy behind the guy. Not the guy behind Punk.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

You can see the dude in the grey shirt behind glasses guy reaching from behind giving a middle finger to punk and then hitting him in the back of the head. His arm is right below glasses guy's outstretched arms. Pretty sneaky little troll.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao at the two black dudes who are like OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo one looks like hines ward.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Milhouse was pushed from behind. His hand hit Punk's head while he was putting on his swag shades.
> 
> Wait and he mindlessly pushes the kid out of the way. :lmao
> This motherfucker here.


Clear as fuck video. It's a shame Shades was hit instead of the Grey Asshole that pushed Punk.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

what?
you bias punk fans are spinning it to your liking

he never pushed him, the guy behind him did, and punk cannot hit a fan like that

the guy should be fired and is a douche, plus he was history of this stuff with fans

stop being bias and accept truth, even when the video clearly shows it you still wont admit it


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> He got pushed twice, by one fan then the fan that you've and others been defending, care to make a statement now at how the fan did nothing wrong?


If putting on glasses, getting pushed by some douchebag fan twice and then getting punched in the face by Punk = being wrong, then yes, he is wrong.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

The person that pushed punk twice I believe was a kid so some points to Punk for not beating the shit out of a kid. The dude with the glasses was innocent but I think he got pushed into punk leading Punk to believe that he did it intentionally. Still wrong for Punk to beat his ass like that.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Gene_Wilder said:


> If Randy Orton did this you people would be calling for him to be fired immediately - but Punk calls a fan a **** and hits a fan annnnnnd? Fucking hypocrites.


I would defend Orton, or hell even Cena who I can't stand because the fan hit first


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

King Gimp said:


>


It looks like someone off to Punk's right pushed him, then a kid to Punk's left pushed him, and finally unfortunate Brian got knocked into Punk. 

It seems as if Punk thought that unfortunate Brian pushed him three times, but that clearly wasn't the case. Fucked up situation.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Gene_Wilder said:


> If Randy Orton did this you people would be calling for him to be fired immediately - but Punk calls a fan a **** and hits a fan annnnnnd? Fucking hypocrites.



This is true...but Randy would have been a lot funnier though...Seeing randy have one of his spasms.

The kid with the wrist tape and black shirt pushes punk twice
Punk punched the wrong person


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Phil Brooks should really just smoke a joint now and then to relax. But seriously, there's a little kid being held up by an adult one seat away...What if he blasted the kid by accident? 

I hope sunglasses guy sues. I've been to indy shows where the wrestlers provoke the fans by shoving them and stuff, but everyone knows if they retaliate there'll be a most likely unfair fight for a variety of reasons like backup from other wrestlers, personal security, etc. It's bullshit really. 

Indy mentality. Highly unprofessional. Phil Brooks go fuck yourself you self-mark. You don't even deserve to wrestle in a VFW hall.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

BHfeva said:


> Do you honestly think the WWE do not have a video of what happened before punk snapped?


If it's incriminating, they'll "lose" it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MTheBehemoth said:


> So it was the white shirt guy. Deal with it guy is 100% innocent.


The first push comes from the kid in the black shirt on the left. The second push comes from the guy who gets hit but you can tell he's pushed into by someone behind him. Punk is also pushed simultaneously by a kid in a white undershirt and grey T-shirt. As CM Punk turns around to look at him, he puts his hands up to sorta say "sorry" as clearly he didn't mean it bump him. CM punk turns again towards the ring, and the fan accidentally hits him on the head after putting his hands down after placing his sunglasses on. Then CM Punk hits him and piefaces him. 

the first shove was intentional, along with the second by the kid in the white. The incidental contact by the fan who hit him in the head sparked Punk to hit him twice. 

Proof positive Phil acted irresponsibly. He clearly targeted an adult as he didn't hit the kid who really gave him a good shove at the beginning. There is no "This is OK"-You're the superstar, and you're in the fans area. You're going to get pushed, bumped etc. You can't act that way.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Gene_Wilder said:


> If Randy Orton did this you people would be calling for him to be fired immediately - but Punk calls a fan a **** and hits a fan annnnnnd? Fucking hypocrites.


I wouldn't. I'd say the same thing. Stop generalizing us. Fucking asshole.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

WWE's fault. Should have had security to begin with. Some people don't realize it's a show. 

In saying that you can't hit fans. Not on. Good thing for WWE now is they finally get their wish of him being a full heel. I guess now not as many people will boo Cena when he fights Punk.

Crap stuff.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

So the guy in the glasses got framed since the other fans specifically the dude behind him decided to be douchebags. In a way don't really blame Punk I mostly blame that moron behind the dude who got framed that was some cowardly shit.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone notice that hispanic kid that punched Punk is a Punk fan (or was)??? LOL he is wearing Punk's tape guard on his hands...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> He got pushed twice, by one fan then the fan that you've and others been defending, care to make a statement now at how the fan did nothing wrong?



To be fair, the on air Raw video footage makes it seem like Punk randomly swung at shades dude.

The newer video shows a better view of what happened.

Shitty little dick kid pushed Punk hard, then it looks like shades guy either got pushed in to Punk or lost his footing, falling in to Punk. I might have missed something, but it looks like shades dude didn't mean to fall in to Punk but Punk swung at him.

EDIT: Nevermind, watched it again and shades hit Punk's head on purpose.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Duke Droese said:


> It looks like someone off to Punk's right pushed him, then a kid to Punk's left pushed him, and finally unfortunate Brian got knocked into Punk.
> 
> It seems as if Punk thought that unfortunate Brian pushed him three times, but that clearly wasn't the case. Fucked up situation.


Seriously... and I think both the WWE and Punk will try to make amends to the fan that was hit since it seems he was just trolled along with Punk. That grey shirted fuck needs to fucking be dragged to the ring. If you're gonna hit a guy, don't be a fucking coward trying to hide you fucking dick...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Priceless Blaze said:


> He got pushed twice, by one fan then the fan that you've and others been defending, care to make a statement now at how the fan did nothing wrong?


Statement? I'm not the one filing police reports. Punk was shoved from the side. Glasses dude was shoved from behind which means he shoved Punk in the process. Punk glares at the guy because he thinks he did it. Guy does the "wasn't me bro" signal, puts on his shades and accidentally grazes his head.


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Don't be such a fucking idiot, it was obviously Sting.


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

So this was basically a misunderstanding. Sunglasses guy was pushed into Punk, and by that time Punk was sick of being pushed. Sunglasses guy was just at the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

indy crap, punk should know better and should be fired ASAP, 32 man open tourny for the title ending at HITC

make it happen, punks not a draw anyways, go back to ROH bingo hall


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

It looks like somebody pushed him into Punk. Punk turned around and said something along the lines of "Do that again"
And then he went to put on his shades and clipped his head with his elbow.

100% clear he hit him with an elbow when he went to put on his shades.
Not sure if it was intentional. Him saying "He never hit Punk" is a blatant lie though.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

Guys the shades guy did NOT hit Punk's head. There is a hand coming out from behind him that gives Punk the bird then shoves his head and retreats before Punk whirls around.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Statement? I'm not the one filing police reports. Punk was shoved from the side. Glasses dude was shoved from behind which means he shoved Punk in the process. Punk glares at the guy because he thinks he did it. Guy does the "wasn't me bro" signal, puts on his shades and accidentally grazes his head.


Actually he gets pushed into Punk, then the little grey shirt douche flips punk off and smacks his head. This Brian guy just got fuckign set up by a coward...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

So here's what I see from the video:

It was the first guy he pushed away. When he first went into the crowd someone to his right, our left when viewing the video, touched him, he didn't like and shoved the guy's hand away. The guy responded by shoving him, hard. This is what likely got Punk hot and pissed off. 

Then someone else comes from behind and forcefully shoves which actually almost causes him to fall down the stairs. Again, though he keeps his cool. Problem with that though is while pushing Punk, he also pushes the shades guy by accident into Punk, so Punk turns around and sees only the shades guy. So now the shades guy is on Punk's radar.

Then he shades guy while going to put his shades on, accidently hits Punk hard on the top of the head. This is enough for Punk who finally responds and hits the shades guy who he likely thought was the one who almost pushed him down the stairs to begin with.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

He's going to pull that crap with the wrong guy eventually. His punches were weak, and he couldn't KO just a guy with two sucker punches. Not a legit tough guy at all. If this wasn't a work then WWE is going to have to settle out of court with guy, and so will Punk who will get sued separately.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Catalanotto said:


> To be fair, the on air Raw video footage makes it seem like Punk randomly swung at shades dude.
> 
> The newer video shows a better view of what happened.
> 
> Shitty little dick kid pushed Punk hard, then it looks like shades guy either got pushed in to Punk or lost his footing, falling in to Punk. I might have missed something, but it looks like shades dude didn't mean to fall in to Punk but Punk swung at him.


But as I told people you couldn't tell from the tv, I went back and watched what happened on the tv so i can see it how it happened there, the camera cuts to them as he's turning around cause no video i seen from raw shows the hit onto the head that happened right before he swung so it shows that the tv didn't fully show it.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't think the 'grazing of the head' did the real damage. If you look closely, the guy behind 'shades guy' is fingering Punk at the 33/34 second mark, and then smacks him on the back of the head, from under the shades guy's arms.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> So this was basically a misunderstanding. Sunglasses guy was pushed into Punk, and by that time Punk was sick of being pushed. Sunglasses guy was just at the wrong place at the wrong time.


you can say "wrong place wrong time" all you want, fact is punk cannot do this and will pay if he presses charges

the guy is innocent, he got pushed in by another guy and punk hit him, if i was the guy i would press charges and he would be right to do so, he was assaulted for doing nothing


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> So this was basically a misunderstanding. Sunglasses guy was pushed into Punk, and by that time Punk was sick of being pushed. Sunglasses guy was just at the wrong place at the wrong time.


Wrong place, wrong time? Dude's gonna be rich! :cool2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

From the most recent fan video that's been posted (the very close shot), it seems that everyone was just trying for a swipe or touch at Punk, and we see Punk brush a few away. Punk gets pushed from behind, he plays it off, then shoved, and we know what happens after that. 

Sunglasses guy (Milhouse, as he's being called) shouldn't have even been there. He just decided he wanted to be on camera and be seen putting on his sunglasses. He comes down from where ever he was and was in the wrong place. There were many things that couldn't came into play that shouldn't have even happened, and could have precluded this from happening. Punk is still at fault here.

Also, if Chris Jericho was suspended for kicking a flag in Brazil, not sure if I think Punk wouldn't get the same kind of punishment for apparently assaulting a fan. Next few days will be interesting.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Has Punk pooped in a divas gym bag ?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Security should have been following Punk for that spot anyway.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

chucky101 said:


> indy crap, punk should know better and should be fired ASAP, 32 man open tourny for the title ending at HITC
> 
> make it happen, punks not a draw anyways, go back to ROH bingo hall


Lol, idiot.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trumpet Thief said:


> I don't think the 'grazing of the head' did the real damage. If you look closely, the guy behind 'shades guy' is fingering Punk at the 33/34 second mark, and then smacks him on the back of the head, from under the shades guy's arms.


Holy balls I didn't even see that dude. He did go under shade's arm. Wow.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

many of you are still not getting this fact

punk cannot do that, even if he did get pushed around a little bit, unless the fan is coming at him dangerously like jumping the guardrail punk cannot do something like this

punk is in the wrong, get that through your head


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Statement? I'm not the one filing police reports. Punk was shoved from the side. Glasses dude was shoved from behind which means he shoved Punk in the process. Punk glares at the guy because he thinks he did it. Guy does the "wasn't me bro" signal, puts on his shades and accidentally grazes his head.


IF it was the wrong guy, how is Punk to know this after he was pushed and it seemed the guy pushed him, if someone gets pushed into you are you gonna think it was an accident or not? Plus if you know the guys mad you better be careful and not do anything stupid, he should had been way more careful putting the glasses on and he'd not got knocked out. From how I see it the fan was in the wrong.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> Security should have been following Punk for that spot anyway.


That's what i was saying, you see no security guards until after the incident. Pathetic...


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

If WWE wants angles where they use fan's camera footage then they need to do it now. This video clearly shows why Punk should NOT get any disciplinary action because the fans attempted several times to push him, risking falling off the steps.* Anyone whose ever been on those arena steps knows they aren't too wide, only about a foot long, not only that but he has a 35 fucking pound belt on his shoulder shifting his weight. I'm glad he put these two doucebags in their place and he shouldn't drop the belt for that. *

Anyone who says "this is is why Cena is the face of WWE and not Punk".. or "Cena wouldn't have done that"...well those are very ignorant statements and you don't even get the point of what just had happened.
*
Point = Cena is a very large muscular man. Much larger than Punk. It would be much harder for a fan of normal weight to push Cena off the steps than Punk. 
*
Basic case of fans not knowing how to act.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

TheORKINMan said:


> Guys the shades guy did NOT hit Punk's head. There is a hand coming out from behind him that gives Punk the bird then shoves his head and retreats before Punk whirls around.


This, you guys. Although I do think that Glasses guy did very, very lightly graze Punk's head, that the smack from the guy in the grey was what Punk felt.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Trumpet Thief said:


> I don't think the 'grazing of the head' did the real damage. If you look closely, the guy behind 'shades guy' is fingering Punk at the 33/34 second mark, and then smacks him on the back of the head, from under the shades guy's arms.


Yeah, I missed that. Pretty sneaky, and just a little bit hilarious. This oblivious guy putting on his shades gets smacked in the face for someone else's douchebaggery.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

That guy he hit looked like he was just taking a picture. There has to be a lawsuit coming...fuck.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

chucky101 said:


> you can say "wrong place wrong time" all you want, fact is punk cannot do this and will pay if he presses charges
> 
> the guy is innocent, he got pushed in by another guy and punk hit him, if i was the guy i would press charges and he would be right to do so, he was assaulted for doing nothing


Punk was wrong. The guy was innocent. Did it seem like I was implying otherwise?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

People who are defending Punk are disgusting.I'd backhand elbow all your mothers in the face,smh.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This kind of stuff still makes me a bit nostalgic for the 90s though. Especially old school ECW.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

CM Punk ought to find the guy or woman who took the newest video and send them 1000 autographs and tell them they can sell them on ebay.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Priceless Blaze said:


> IF it was the wrong guy, how is Punk to know this after he was pushed and it seemed the guy pushed him, if someone gets pushed into you are you gonna think it was an accident or not? Plus if you know the guys mad you better be careful and not do anything stupid, he should had been way more careful putting the glasses on and he'd not got knocked out. From how I see it the fan was in the wrong.


So the fan who did nothing wrong was in the wrong for standing in the audience...where the audience stands. Got it.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Statement? I'm not the one filing police reports. Punk was shoved from the side. Glasses dude was shoved from behind which means he shoved Punk in the process. Punk glares at the guy because he thinks he did it. Guy does the "wasn't me bro" signal, puts on his shades and accidentally grazes his head.


Thank god there's still rational people like you on the internet... I'm telling you it's a rarity.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> But as I told people you couldn't tell from the tv, I went back and watched what happened on the tv so i can see it how it happened there, the camera cuts to them as he's turning around cause no video i seen from raw shows the hit onto the head that happened right before he swung so it shows that the tv didn't fully show it.


I was trying to say that you can't really jump down people's throats for thinking Punk swung at a guy who seemingly was just putting his shades on when the Raw footage seemed to show that.


The new video was much more clear as to what happened but, yeah, it wasn't far fetched to think he hit a guy for nothing from the original angle.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Boy, some of you are twisting yourselves into pretzels trying to justify Punk's actions. If you don't want fans putting their hands on you, stay the fuck out of the stands. Wrestlers are entitled to their space within the barricade, but if you're going to barrel your way through fans who didn't ask you to invade their space, especially without security leading the way, then all bets are off. After he got the first shove he should've just -- epiphany incoming! -- MOVED to a different spot.

I'll be very surprised if WWE isn't coddling that fan as we speak and doing everything possible to steer clear of a lawsuit.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Whatever happened to that big huge muscular guy from the 90's would had a goatee and wore I think a beret, and a fanny pack? He'd be crouched down at ringside and follow he wrestlers everywhere they go. He would have went apeshit on all those fans and destroyed them all.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Trumpet Thief said:


> I don't think the 'grazing of the head' did the real damage. If you look closely, the guy behind 'shades guy' is fingering Punk at the 33/34 second mark, and then smacks him on the back of the head, from under the shades guy's arms.


Yep. 

Grey shirt is flipping em off before he hit Punk in the back of the head.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> So the fan who did nothing wrong was in the wrong for standing in the audience...where the audience stands. Got it.


Alright Amber you can't ever admit you're wrong I get that, but if anyone ever pushes you or any thing one day don't do a damn thing cause you think Punk shouldn't have.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The fact remains Punk went after a fan. He was in the crowd, and if you venture into the crowd with no security you can't expect not to be pushed, tapped, or accidentally hit which the guy he whacks touched him twice by accident. 

I could see WWE saying "Well it wasn't a good idea for us to send you (Punk) into the stands"-but the fact remains that Phil is the superstar, and he's in the stands. You can't hit fans. Not in WWE, NBA, NFL, ect. Hell if you jump the stands as a professional athlete you are BOUND to get destroyed.

You go to a concert and get near the mosh pit-you're going to get pushed. You go into the pit-you may get hit. Is that reason to start swinging at everyone? No. If you don't want to be touched go stand in the back. Same premise is in work here. Don't want to be touched Phil? Don't jump into the stands.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Amber B said:


> So the fan who did nothing wrong was in the wrong for standing in the audience...where the audience stands. Got it.


Seriously... with this evidence you can't blame this guy. And I think even Punk would try to make it up to him. I just hope this poor dude understands that some fucking pathetic douche used him and that he shouldn't take it all out on Punk. Sure he'll get some tickets at the least after that.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thecreepygeek said:


> It looks like somebody pushed him into Punk. Punk turned around and said something along the lines of "Do that again"
> And then he went to put on his shades and clipped his head with his elbow.
> 
> 100% clear he hit him with an elbow when he went to put on his shades.
> Not sure if it was intentional. Him saying "He never hit Punk" is a blatant lie though.


With this new video, that's what it looks like to me. Punk was getting shoved by some fans in the section, the guy in the shades eventually hit him in the back of the head (whether he meant it or not) and Punk was pissed off enough to retaliate.

It looks like the guy in grey behind the guy with the shades was trying to troll Punk and this dude got caught in between, which is messed up, but he did bump the back of Punk's head when he was putting his shades on. It looks unintentional, but with the other people shoving him, I could see how Punk might think it's someone else harassing him. 

Either way Punk might be in trouble, but this at least makes it obvious that he didn't just wail on people immediately because he got shoved at least a couple of times before going off. However, this is probably the end of wrestlers running into the crowd to escape the ring for awhile.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

RiZE said:


> Yep.
> 
> Grey shirt is flipping em off before he hit Punk in the back of the head.


Yep. So current rankings for biggest douchebag in this whole incident:

1) Grey Shirt guy (for hitting Punk while being innocent Millhouse)
2) CM Punk (for hitting innocent guy)
..
..
..
..
9001) Millhouse
9002) Sting


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

i can see vince pleading with the fan right now worried about a lawsuit

i hope the fans sues, the guy could get millions if he lawyers up, hopefully he understands this and refuses any petty bribe from wwe

why would he accept wrestlemania tickets and a few autographs over millions


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

That asshole in the grey deserves to be smacked. Shades guy was in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

chucky101 said:


> ya that video shows it clearly, the guy behind "the guy" pushes him into punk, then does it again as he is putting on his sunglasses, the guy is clearly innocent and punk hit him
> 
> this is assault people, the guy could sue for millions if he wants to and i would not blame him, and its a PR nightmare


No chance he'll get sued. The WWE's lawyers will be much better than anything that guy can get, and Punk can just claim he felt threatened.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

King Gimp said:


> Here's a really close fan cam. This makes me hate Punk even more. The guy in the black CLEARY pushed PUNK VERY hard. Punk was like "WTF?!". Then someone pushes the guy behind Punk into Punk, then he puts his glasses on, swipes PUNK, BARELY, and gets beat the shit out of.
> 
> Here it is people.
> 
> ...


Punk hit the wrong guy. There was some other dude intentionally pushing Punk. The dude in the shades accidently got bumped into Punk once, and Punk hit him.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Macho Minion said:


> Boy, some of you are twisting yourselves into pretzels trying to justify Punk's actions. If you don't want fans putting their hands on you, stay the fuck out of the stands. Wrestlers are entitled to their space within the barricade, but if you're going to barrel your way through fans who didn't ask you to invade their space, especially without security leading the way, then all bets are off. After he got the first shove he should've just -- epiphany incoming! -- MOVED to a different spot.
> 
> I'll be very surprised if WWE isn't coddling that fan as we speak and doing everything possible to steer clear of a lawsuit.


How do you know it was Punk's idea to go in the stands in the first place?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Catalanotto said:


> I was trying to say that you can't really jump down people's throats for thinking Punk swung at a guy who seemingly was just putting his shades on when the Raw footage seemed to show that.
> 
> 
> The new video was much more clear as to what happened but, yeah, it wasn't far fetched to think he hit a guy for nothing from the original angle.


Maybe so, but you know me :cool2 I'm never one to play nice lol, but if it turned out that nothing happened you can bet they'd jump down my and others throat, fan reports were coming out and everything yet they was trying to use what was seen on tv which wasn't much as proof.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

You can't clearly see but it also looks like gray shirt shoved shades into Punk as well. All things considered that's some rather impressive high level trolling on gray shirt's part. He may have just trolled Punk into ending his main event career.


----------



## Bad_Influence (Nov 20, 2007)

chucky101 said:


> you can say "wrong place wrong time" all you want, fact is punk cannot do this and will pay if he presses charges
> 
> the guy is innocent, he got pushed in by another guy and punk hit him, if i was the guy i would press charges and he would be right to do so, he was assaulted for doing nothing


Seriously, quick acting as if this incident has emotionally scarred you. It was an unfortunate incident where Punk made a reasonable assumption that the guy directly behind him was the one repeatedly striking him. It appears to me that it is a reaction most people in the same situation would have. That may not fully justify his actions or remove him from any repercussions, but it does make his actions more understandable.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Akasha said:


> That asshole in the grey deserves to be smacked. Shades guy was in the wrong place at the wrong time.


No no no... GTS'ed... seriously, if you can't man up and not hide your cowardly bullshit you are one sad motherfucker.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

never mind


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

In any sports/entertainment arena when the celebs grace the fans with their presence they expect to be treated with respect.
The shades guy appeared out of nowhere for 15 minutes of fame. Budged Punk(At which time Punk turned around to know it was him) and then decided to put Punk's safety(And the spot) at risk by putting on shades and pushing Punk with his elbow to the back of the head.

Now If I'm at a football game and a player dives into the fans and one of those fans takes liberties with his body he has every damn right to defend himself which he was doing in the latest video.

Clear case of self-defense to me.
No women nor kids were at risk. Punk identified his culprit before the backhand he delivered.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I think it's funny how people are all OMG PUNK SHOULDN'T HAVE HIT SOMEONE.

Let's be real here....he hit the wrong guy who seemed to have been pushed and ended up being in the line of fire...but Punk was being pushed SEVERAL times by fans in the crowd. No one should be hitting/pushing ANYONE in this situation. Everyone who laid a finger on another person is guilty, but Punk can't be fully blamed, because he was just working when a bunch of immature asswipes decided they could go up to him and push him.

Fans need to have some fucking respect when a guy is just doing his job.

Not to say it was 100% right of Punk to just turn and swing at a dude in the crowd, but the fault goes all around. Keep your fucking hands off of the wrestlers.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

R'Albin said:


> No chance he'll get sued. The WWE's lawyers will be much better than anything that guy can get, and Punk can just claim he felt threatened.


lol exactly. Vince has a literal army of lawyers that can destroy anything a mere mortal brings against him. The fan will settle out of court, guaranteed.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Gray shirt guy sucks ass! What the f!
He flips off Punk then shoves his head and backs up. 
Shades guy did absolutely nothing wrong. Feel sorry for him.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

Shades may have acted in haste by filing a police report though. Once you get criminal charges involved it is ilegal for WWE or Punk to talk to him or compensate him in exhange for dropping charges.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Macho Minion said:


> Boy, some of you are twisting yourselves into pretzels trying to justify Punk's actions. If you don't want fans putting their hands on you, stay the fuck out of the stands. Wrestlers are entitled to their space within the barricade, but if you're going to barrel your way through fans who didn't ask you to invade their space, especially without security leading the way, then all bets are off. After he got the first shove he should've just -- epiphany incoming! -- MOVED to a different spot.
> 
> I'll be very surprised if WWE isn't coddling that fan as we speak and doing everything possible to steer clear of a lawsuit.


It seems you're trying to justify the actions of ignorant fans. It's one thing to tap them but to blatantly push and hit a superstar is unacceptable.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

mumbo230 said:


> lol exactly. Vince has a literal army of lawyers that can destroy anything a mere mortal brings against him. The fan will settle out of court, guaranteed.


I have to agree. We never heard one peep from people injured by the pyro accident at WM24 when the pyro fell into the crowd. Hush money up the ass.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Alright Amber you can't ever admit you're wrong I get that, but if anyone ever pushes you or any thing one day don't do a damn thing cause you think Punk shouldn't have.


A millionaire celebrity who does staged fighting for a living is forced to go into the audience for two minutes tops. As a huge badguy, this guy is (as expected) getting shoved by a few people. Unlike others who may have handled this situation a bit more maturely, Punk starts shoving some of the audience members right away. Understandable, since he was getting pushed quite a lot, but not completely necessary.

Now, this multi-million dollar making guy gets smacked at the back of the head, and in a completely reactionary fashion, decks an innocent man twice. Re-watching the video, you can CLEARLY see that the guy in the grey (behind glasses guy) was the one that did the smack, and that glasses guy was guilty for, at the absolute most, for lightly grazing Punk. 

It's clear that Punk was fed up and that it was a knee-jerk reaction due to the fact that he hit the wrong guy. While he may have thought that he was punching the right person from his vantage point, he was wrong. Moreover, the fact that he HAD to make a big scene on television in the two minutes that he was in the audience shows that something was going to happen regardless. I'm sure it is annoying as hell to get shoved around, but when you're escaping through the audience as the ultimate bad guy following a segment where you beat up an old man, a little shoving is surely suspected. I wouldn't have approved of Punk punching the guy that gave him a little push, because again, Punk, for the two minutes that he is in the audience, is meant to be the bigger man as a character in this billion dollar enterprise. He's not supposed to just be some grumpy shmuck that punches people for fun.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

It looks like Phil starts all the trouble for himself by first one arm shoving the teen looking CM Punk fan. Only after does that same teen shoves back (ballsy move indeed).


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I love all the armchair lawyers in this thread saying the guy can sue and get "millions" lol.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

shades vs grey shirt at wm


----------



## Jdogfour20 (Mar 13, 2012)

yep i saw it someone is going to get a check very soon


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> shades vs grey shirt at wm


Lesnar Markout Guy as special guest referee


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ditcka said:


> Lesnar Markout Guy as special guest referee


Sign guy and I Hate Cena guy run-ins.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

its about PR people, if linda's elections enemys geta hold of this and blow it up vince will have no choice but to fire him,they will play it over and over, saying how this is the champ who is suppose to be kid friendly

remember the attitude dvd is all PG and changed because of the election as well


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Quit acting like a bunch of bitches. If this was the 80's Punk could've stomped the shit out of half the arena and would've been treated like a hero for it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ditcka said:


> Lesnar Markout Guy as special guest referee


I'd buy!


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Quit acting like a bunch of bitches. If this was the 80's Punk could've stomped the shit out of half the arena and would've been treated like a hero for it.


Quit living in the 80s.........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

grey shirt guy is one of the best trollers of all time

with his shaddy pushing punk he might just ended punks main event career, all while going out of the arena without a trace, epic trolling


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

Clearly Punk is the wrong. Being touched and harassed comes with the territory if you're going into the crowd. No idea where the fuck the "security" were when Punk was getting shoved around on the steps. Fucking slackers.

I have to say though, after reading the whole thread, there are some fucking gimps on this forum who clearly need to stop sucking their mothers tits for milk. Some people on here are acting like Punk came into their house on Christmas Day and took a shit in the middle of the room. Grow up you fucking bitches.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

I think the fan in question will be given free tickets and given an apology but taking CM Punk to court for being "Rowdy" with him.

Not going to happen I'm afraid.

Even though Punk is in the crowd that doesn't give fans like him the right to stand behind him. Get in his personal space and budge him.

That's just asking for trouble.

This was no kid BTW.

This was a grown man.

Punk doesn't have a history of punching kids. Rowdy fans who touch him repeatably.
I'd punch him in the face too.

It might be a "show" but they are human's before the show begins and should be treated like humans during the show.

Didn't Maria get "Groped" at a show recently!
Where's the sexual harassment case?


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

FIREW0LF said:


> Clearly Punk is the wrong. Being touched and harassed comes with the territory if you're going into the crowd.
> 
> No idea where the fuck the "security" were when Punk was getting shoved around on the steps. Fucking slackers.


There's some security guy that lumbers up the steps after Punk takes the fan out. You can almost hear him saying "Durr..."


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

FIREW0LF said:


> Clearly Punk is the wrong. Being touched and harassed comes with the territory if you're going into the crowd.
> 
> No idea where the fuck the "security" were when Punk was getting shoved around on the steps. Fucking slackers.


Yeah both of them. Arena security and WWE personal security both failed here it seems. Having been to several different arenas, I can tell you that the in house security varies greatly from doing their job very well to non-existant.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

LMAO @ the fan not having the right to "stand behind him". That is HIS designated area not Punk's. Punk ran into a crowd, not the other way around.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

what a prat - vince will be pissed with linda's election just round the corner as well

de-push will happen immediately and wwe will be offering that fan a free night with layla to stop him filing a lawsuit......


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Shades guy got decked because the guy behind him was being an ass.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Yeah both of them. Arena security and WWE personal security both failed here it seems. Having been to several different arenas, I can tell you that the in house security varies greatly from doing their job very well to non-existant.


This would fall on WWE security as it was a planned event. Clearly they didn't notify the in-house security either, and Punk was just allowed to run around in the stands without any assistance. Completely idiotic.


----------



## Bad_Influence (Nov 20, 2007)

FIREW0LF said:


> Clearly Punk is the wrong. Being touched and harassed comes with the territory if you're going into the crowd. No idea where the fuck the "security" were when Punk was getting shoved around on the steps. Fucking slackers.
> 
> I have to say though, after reading the whole thread, there are some fucking gimps on this forum who clearly need to stop sucking their mothers tits for milk. Some people on here are acting like Punk come into their house on Christmas Day and took a shit in the middle of the room. Grow up you fucking bitches.


My thinking is that if anyone loses their job over this incident it will be security personnel. That's not to say Punk won't receive some sort of punishment.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bad_Influence said:


> Seriously, quick acting as if this incident has emotionally scarred you. It was an unfortunate incident where Punk made a reasonable assumption that the guy directly behind him was the one repeatedly striking him. It appears to me that it is a reaction most people in the same situation would have. That may not fully justify his actions or remove him from any repercussions, but it does make his actions more understandable.


Bingo. 
Some people are freaking out in this thread as if Punk shoved this guy down the stairs, dragged him into the ring, beat the sh*t out of him there and then set his house on fire. 
It was a reckless move by Punk, but this new video puts the situation into context better and honestly I can understand why Punk snapped better.

Should he have remained calmer? Yes, but I understand _why_ he did it more now beyond rumors. Yes Punk ran into the stands which is the fans "space", but I personally don't think fans have the right to shove the wrestlers even if "you should expect that". 

That's why I'm curious to see how the WWE responses to this. I could see this going as much as having him drop the title ans suspending him for real (to save face due to Linda's campaign), but I could also see them using this as a story line (I think this is very likely actually), or ignoring it altogether. There's going to be more about this during the week, especially if this guy sues.

The more I think about this, the more I'm upset that this is taking attention from the awesome promo he had with Vince earlier in the show. No ones talking about that at all. Damnit Punk! :lol


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

punk is a prat and vince will be pissed with linda's election just round the corner

de-push will happen straight away and wwe will offer that bloke a free night with his diva of choice to stop a lawsuit and all the bad press that goes with it considering they are supposed to be family friendly and one of their top guys punched an innocent bloke in the face


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

Sticking too much security in shows takes the magic away.

Could you imagine T.V shows with armed guards visible in the crowd?

The fans are to blame for getting rowdy and overexcited with celebs they idolize.


Thanks to this FAN. There may be more security in the crowds from now on.

I understand why Punk went into the crowd. It was to gain more heat. Interact with the people he needs to turn on him. 
As I said though. That interaction has to have boundaries between the fan and the Superstar.

The fan was to blame for this. Not Punk. Who was clearly provoked.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Hahey! Looks like I may have called it right after all with Grey shirt being the key culprit. Fucking eagle eye right here.

Love the "oh shit must get out of dodge" face he has as Punk wails on Horatio. I hate leaping to the guys defence when he clearly went overboard, but it took some literal push and shove for him to lose it.

Don't touch a guy when he's on the stairwell.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

After seeing the close cam, it was definitely grey shirt guy who is at fault. He kept pushing shades guy into Punk, hence why Punk got angry at shades guy. I can understand why Punk did it too. Look how many times people tried pushing him DOWN A SET OF STAIRS! Punk was wrong to react the way he did, but I can see why he did.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

For those curious about the guy who finally set Punk off:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There's a multitude of failures that made this occur: 
#1. No security for Punk. 
#2. Punk should not of been sent into the stands by WWE. This whole situation would not of occurred if Punk simply completed the ending of the show at the top of ramp. 
#3. Punk chose a rather unsafe place to stop and film the ending in the stands. He should of went up to a more safe platform such as a walkway possibly with a guardrail so if fans did push/shove he wouldn't fall down a flight of stairs. 
#4. Most importantly Punk should of never of used violence against any fan. He restrains from hitting a kid who gives him a hard push but has no issue striking an adult his misidentifies as someone pushing and hitting him repeatedly.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

CM Punk is chipping away at my respect for him as a person (the irony of it all). It seems like he fucking legit hates the fans. Yeah so what if he was shoved?? That justifies decking someone in the head? He swung wildly and he could have hit the kid THAT WAS RIGHT BEHIND HIM. Fucking cunt. Sad but I'm actually hoping he faces Ryback, but its more probable that its Cena at HIAC. I hope he loses the title and gets buried. Yeah I actually would like Cena to be champion over this cuntwagon.

And btw where in fucking fuck were the security guards? Usually in this situation the security would have marched up and put some space between CM Punk and the fans. 

Regardless though, there is no reason for CM Punk to strike a fan in that matter. HE is the wrestler. The professional. And striking a fan for pushing you is plain stupid. He should have just moved. The guy in the glasses did nothing wrong which is why you don't hit people like that because you don't know if the person who touched you did it on accident.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SP103 said:


> This would fall on WWE security as it was a planned event. Clearly they didn't notify the in-house security either, and Punk was just allowed to run around in the stands without any assistance. Completely idiotic.


It was a little strange how no security was, well, anywhere in sight.

When I went to Raw a few years ago, Triple H and HBK went in to the crowd a few feet away from me and security practically encircled the area.


Back in the day, people were 'allowed' to do shit like throw garbage and drinks at wrestlers, but times have changed, and people need to stop being fucking twats. Just because he goes in to the crowd doesn't mean it's a damn free for all to push and shove him. Some people in this thread are being retarded with BUT HE WENT IN TO THE FAN'S SPACE. He's putting on a fucking show. Whether you like his character or hate his character, he is still a guy who is at work, and you have no right to fucking push him.

He shouldn't have attacked, because that never ends well in a situation like this, where it was just dumb people being dumb, but if you can't understand why he did it, you're being just as dumb as those fans. Still, glasses dude was innocent, but none of the others that he pushed away/glared at were.


Get your heads out of your asses.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Its the fans fault cause he was wearing sun glasses in-doors...


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Y'all that saying WWE should get sued...you do know fans can get charges brought against them as well right?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

TN Punk said:


> Y'all that saying WWE should get sued...you do know fans can get charges brought against them as well right?


But tha fan didnt do shit and fan who did is dude in the grey and he could be fucking anywhere.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

TN Punk said:


> Y'all that saying WWE should get sued...you do know fans can get charges brought against them as well right?


Erm have you watched the videos? That fan did nothing.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Thecreepygeek said:


> I think the fan in question will be given free tickets and given an apology but taking CM Punk to court for being "Rowdy" with him.
> 
> Not going to happen I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I heard about Maria thing as well. Apparently one response was that she deserved to be touched because she dresses like a whore. Trolls sure are irksome little things.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BorneAgain said:


> For those curious about the guy who finally set Punk off:


This motherfucker...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

More fans should be punched in the face for being ignorant morons at events.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Watching this live I actually thought somebody tried snatching his belt and he just grabbed it back and shoved them away.

The best part about all of this is getting to see Vince McMahon's face as it's actually happening. His little pause and then shits his pants as he barely finishes his sentence. :lmao


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Trumpet Thief said:


> A millionaire celebrity who does staged fighting for a living is forced to go into the audience for two minutes tops. As a huge badguy, this guy is (as expected) getting shoved by a few people. Unlike others who may have handled this situation a bit more maturely, Punk starts shoving some of the audience members right away. Understandable, since he was getting pushed quite a lot, but not completely necessary.
> 
> Now, this multi-million dollar making guy gets smacked at the back of the head, and in a completely reactionary fashion, decks an innocent man twice. Re-watching the video, you can CLEARLY see that the guy in the grey (behind glasses guy) was the one that did the smack, and that glasses guy was guilty for, at the absolute most, for lightly grazing Punk.
> 
> It's clear that Punk was fed up and that it was a knee-jerk reaction due to the fact that he hit the wrong guy. While he may have thought that he was punching the right person from his vantage point, he was wrong. Moreover, the fact that he HAD to make a big scene on television in the two minutes that he was in the audience shows that something was going to happen regardless. I'm sure it is annoying as hell to get shoved around, but when you're escaping through the audience as the ultimate bad guy following a segment where you beat up an old man, a little shoving is surely suspected. I wouldn't have approved of Punk punching the guy that gave him a little push, because again, Punk, for the two minutes that he is in the audience, is meant to be the bigger man as a character in this billion dollar enterprise. He's not supposed to just be some grumpy shmuck that punches people for fun.


LOL at this crap. He's a millionaire celebrity = he's not a real person so he should react differently to people shoving him down flights of stairs. Seriously you and everyone else here in the heat of the moment would react, maybe not as extreme but if anybody here honestly thinks if they were being pushed down stairs they wouldn't react then you are full of shit.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

That dude might have cost a man his career and a company millions.............All hail the ultimate troll!!!!!

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

bulklogan said:


> Erm have you watched the videos? That fan did nothing.


I haven't actually. They not showing up in this app.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

How stupid is Punk to do this on the night Vince is there and not in a good mood?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This is a legit assault of Punk on the fan. You can clearly see that he wasn't touching him but EVEN if it was him, WTF are you doing? This is pathetic. The fan PAID to be there in the CROWD, it's not his fault that they did an angle IN the crowd. It's not their territory and if this fan is smart he can make a lot of money, he needs to sue them(Punk/WWE)but before that, he needs to check what they're doing now with Linda, that's the last thing they want and he can take advantage of it. 

Reminds me of the Rock/HHH JD 2000 accident when they brawled in the crowd and a fan sued them after 10 years a few years ago, although they were obviously not complete morons to actually assault the poor guy, it was on accident. Someone knows what happened with that case?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow the guy was at the wrong place at the wrong time. CM. Punk is wrong but the fans didnt help there case any by shoving cm punk it was stupid to have there top heel running in the crowd to begin with seriously.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Sheik said:


> The best part about all of this is getting to see Vince McMahon's face as it's actually happening. His little pause and then shits his pants as he barely finishes his sentence. :lmao


Lol, yeah, it was pretty funny seeing Vince change gears a bit. Obviously the "little creep" line was improv and something to stop the dead air while Punk gathered himself. I gotta give it to Punk, though, it takes some brass ones to take two shots at a fan while his boss is looking right at him.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Sheik said:


> Watching this live I actually thought somebody tried snatching his belt and he just grabbed it back and shoved them away.
> 
> The best part about all of this is getting to see Vince McMahon's face as it's actually happening. His little pause and then shits his pants as he barely finishes his sentence. :lmao


Yes, that was hilarious


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Punk also did this with Vince staring directly at him, really ballsy thing to do right infront of your boss. I just hope this doesn't result in Punk dropping the title and getting squashed for months. Things was just going great for him, he's finally the focal point of the show, his new dvd just came out and he's partnered up with Heyman and he was finally getting alot of heat. I really really hope things get worked out and Punk doesn't suffer much for this. 

I mean i have a short fuse as well so i can understand why Punk did what he did. Once you get shoved multiple times and smacked in the head its gonna piss you off and you're not gonna think, you're just gonna react.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone who doesn't think that this will end with the fan getting a big fat settlement check outside of court to stay quiet doesn't know how this works.

Unless glasses guy is secretly a billionaire CEO, it's not worth suing. Vince's lawyer army would destroy anyone he conjures up. He'll end up with a big settlement and that will be it.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

TN Punk said:


> I haven't actually. They not showing up in this app.


Yeah, some other guy slaps punk & the other innocent fan gets pushed into punk twice then gets punched as cm punk thought the fan was hitting him.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> Some people in this thread are being retarded with BUT HE WENT IN TO THE FAN'S SPACE. He's putting on a fucking show. Whether you like his character or hate his character, he is still a guy who is at work, and you have no right to fucking push him.


No one ever said that the fans have the right to push him.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness the almighty Rock316AE has spoken!


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

The guy in the grey T-Shirt is the Sniper at the grassy knoll.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Sacremento is full of assholes, trust me I live there. Though what Punk did was nothing compared to what Aries wouldve done.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> This is a legit assault of Punk on the fan. You can clearly see that it wasn't him touching him but EVEN if it was him, WTF are you doing? This is pathetic. The fan PAID to be there in the CROWD, it's not his fault that they did an angle IN the crowd. It's not their territory and if this fan is smart he can make a lot of money, he needs to sue them(Punk/WWE)but before that, he needs to check what they're doing now with Linda, that's the last thing they want and he can take advantage of it.
> 
> Reminds me of the Rock/HHH JD 2000 accident when they brawled in the crowd and a fan sue them after 10 years a few years ago, although they were obviously not complete morons to actually assault the poor guy, it was on accident. Someone knows what happened with that case?



I know you are a pretty awful troll, but, seriously?

How does a fan paying to be in a crowd excuse them from laying their hands on him?

Fuck that shit. A bunch of people pushed and shoved Punk AT THE TOP OF THE STAIRS. His hit was on the wrong guy, as said 3749832748923 times, but, even if that guy were the right guy, he doesn't get a free fucking pass just because he paid to be there. The entire arena is their stage. A fan has no right to be pushing and shoving a wrestler.





Sheik said:


> Watching this live I actually thought somebody tried snatching his belt and he just grabbed it back and shoved them away.
> 
> The best part about all of this is getting to see Vince McMahon's face as it's actually happening. His little pause and then shits his pants as he barely finishes his sentence. :lmao


LMAO, yeah, his face was priceless, hahahaha


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I think the fan who got hit should apologize to Punk for being so close to him because Punk is a really good wrestler and the WWE champion and deserves respect.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> This is a legit assault of Punk on the fan. You can clearly see that he wasn't touching him but EVEN if it was him, WTF are you doing? This is pathetic. The fan PAID to be there in the CROWD, it's not his fault that they did an angle IN the crowd. It's not their territory and if this fan is smart he can make a lot of money, he needs to sue them(Punk/WWE)but before that, he needs to check what they're doing now with Linda, that's the last thing they want and he can take advantage of it.
> 
> Reminds me of the Rock/HHH JD 2000 accident when they brawled in the crowd and a fan sued them after 10 years a few years ago, although they were obviously not complete morons to actually assault the poor guy, it was on accident. Someone knows what happened with that case?


Probably a settlement because settling is less expensive than going to court.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> No one ever said that the fans have the right to push him.


Correct, but if you the fan jump the barricade you drop all your rights to not get destroyed by security. 

You the performer jump into the stands, you lose all the rights of being protected by staying inside the secured area.


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck you Punk. Shame on you.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> I know you are a pretty awful troll, but, seriously?
> 
> How does a fan paying to be in a crowd excuse them from laying their hands on him?
> 
> ...


Yeah but the point is HE did nothing.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

now we all hate Punk ? sucha weirdos.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> I think the fan who got hit should apologize to Punk for being so close to him because Punk is a really good wrestler and the WWE champion and deserves respect.


Exactly....


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

bulklogan said:


> Yeah but the point is HE did nothing.


Where did I say that he DID do something?

I didn't.

I also said Punk's actions were wrong, but, at the same time, understandable, because a bunch of pricks were pushing him.

He targeted a guy he THOUGHT hit him when it was some ******* behind him. His mistake, but that does NOT excuse people from pushing him.

Just because you pay to be in a crowd doesn't mean you suddenly get the right to push someone.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

I think this whole incident may be a work to get the ratings up?!?!?!?!

Vince - check
Larry King - check
Assault and battery - check

Then again I doubt its a work because Cena never saved the guy from a beat-down.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i think the most he'll get is he'll probably have to job at HIAC.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nevertheless the fan that got struck is one lucky mother fucker. He's gonna be getting a fuck ton of money out of this just from getting a slight smack and shove. Here's 2 pictures of the guy that got hit. Theres not really any marks on him, at least none that bad, he's not bleeding or anything, he might be a little red but thats it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, there was a younger male with dark hair that you can see Punk push the first time, once Vince starts speaking. Then of course, what happened after.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> It looks like Phil starts all the trouble for himself by first one arm shoving the teen looking CM Punk fan. Only after does that same teen shoves back (ballsy move indeed).


after watching the close up video you are right - obviously when wrestlers go into the crowd everyone wants to touch him(non-gay)and someone pats him so he starts shoving people away which just pisses everyone off and people start pushing him and then he punches the wrong bloke in the face

the man's an idiot


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> Where did I say that he DID do something?
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> ...


Read your reply to the last guy again. He is basically saying that the fan who was hit did nothing & it wasnt his fault punk went into the stands. You're attacking him & you completely missed his point.


----------



## Bad_Influence (Nov 20, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Correct, but if you the fan jump the barricade you drop all your rights to not get destroyed by security.
> 
> *You the performer jump into the stands, you lose all the rights of being protected by staying inside the secured area.*



I don't agree. But I do wonder if there is a disclaimer on show tickets.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

It a shame for the guy who got hit, he was wrong place wrong time. You can see in the video a guy slap back in the bak of the head, it a shame Punk didnt hit him. Reminds me of the Austin Aries Art of Wrestling podcast when he said that you always get fans you want to act tough by hitting a wrestler and "knowing" they wont do anything (Aries smacked the guy who hit him in the face)


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Serves the fan right if you ask me. Watch the video and look at how all those morons are acting. Getting in the way to see themselves on TV, reaching out to touch him. The way I see the video, the fan was leaning on Punk and putting on sunglasses. Fans seriously have to learn that you don't touch the performers and try to get involved with what's going on because you're gonna fuck something up.

Such as:


----------



## Jdogfour20 (Mar 13, 2012)

i don't think a lawsuit will happen but that guy will get a few mill in hush money


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Serves the fan right if you ask me. Watch the video and look at how all those morons are acting. Getting in the way to see themselves on TV, reaching out to touch him. The way I see the video, the fan was leaning on Punk and putting on sunglasses. Fans seriously have to learn that you don't touch the performers and try to get involved with what's going on because you're gonna fuck something up.
> 
> Such as:


He's clearly being pushed from behind. So you're telling me that if you have about 20 people behind you shoving you forwards into someone its your fault?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

David Banner said:


> Nevertheless the fan that got struck is one lucky mother fucker. He's gonna be getting a fuck ton of money out of this just from getting a slight smack and shove. Here's 2 pictures of the guy that got hit. Theres not really any marks on him, at least none that bad, he's not bleeding or anything, he might be a little red but thats it.


Guy deserves it for being a Laker fan.:side:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking at those pics.. the fan deserved it. He's a Lakers fan!

just kidding


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

It is annoying getting hit on the back of the head.

And people, stop. He isn't losing the belt because of this.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

To the people saying people shouldn't be touching him at all. Boo hoo. His job involves direct fan interaction. Man up. 

To the people saying he shouldn't have acted at all in this case and disregard the push and shove altogether. Although it was partly his fault in stopping and standing where he did, you don't push someone around on a set of stairs when their back is turned. You let them know that's not alright (which he threw a few fierce glances off letting them know). 

What Punk undoubtedly did do wrong is elbow and slap down a guy who wasn't doing anything as bad as those who were being pricks. That part is irrefutable and shades will likely be laughing his way to the bank with the easiest fortune he's likely to ever make.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jdogfour20 said:


> i don't think a lawsuit will happen but that guy will get a few mill in hush money


He's not getting that much. 6 figures at the most but more realistically 5 figures.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

He's a Lakers fan? He deserved worse.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thecreepygeek said:


> I think this whole incident may be a work to get the ratings up?!?!?!?!
> 
> Vince - check
> Larry King - check
> ...


I was saying earlier how this could be used to enhance Punk's new "loose cannon" persona. He's slapping Vince in the ring and shoving fans in the audience; it's all falling into place. Now all we need is for Punk to take someone hostage and then OMGZ Ratings!!! :agree:


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

DAT HEEL.


----------



## Slaytallica (Sep 28, 2012)

*Looks like he's trying to pull a Benoit.

Now CM Punk = Metta Best in the WorldPeace*


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

X-Train said:


> It a shame for the guy who got hit, he was wrong place wrong time. You can see in the video a guy slap back in the bak of the head, it a shame Punk didnt hit him. Reminds me of the Austin Aries Art of Wrestling podcast when he said that you always get fans you want to act tough by hitting a wrestler and "knowing" they wont do anything (Aries smacked the guy who hit him in the face)




http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/176849-video-roh-star-austin-aries-punches-a-fan-after-a-show

just found this after reading your post - Aries is just awesome 

(totally different to the Punk farce last night though)


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Dam the guy behind glasses trolled the fuck out of Punk, flicked him off and slap him in the back of the head then glasses gets pummeled for it. I'm sure he'll get compensated accordingly though,so I don't feel to bad for the guy, also it looks like Punk hits like a bitch so it couldn't of hurt that bad, he looks more in shock than in pain.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAniQ0L2S3U&feature=player_embedded

Watch this video. The sunglasses guy totally shoved Punk multiple times and then tried to play it all cool afterwards. A lot of people were grabbing and shoving around him, but the dude with the sunglasses straight rammed him at least twice and then smacked him in the back of the head.

IMO, Punk was justified. Yeah, I'm sayin it.

EDIT: Rewatched, and yeah greyshirt'd dude, derp. Nonetheless, fucked up situation.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

SN0WMAN said:


> LOL at this crap. He's a millionaire celebrity = he's not a real person so he should react differently to people shoving him down flights of stairs. Seriously you and everyone else here in the heat of the moment would react, maybe not as extreme but if anybody here honestly thinks if they were being pushed down stairs they wouldn't react then you are full of shit.


You're missing the full point. He's a millionaire celebrity who was going to be in the audience for no longer than two minutes. Seeing as how it is his job to somewhat of a 'representative' of the WWE, don't you think that a little bit of restraint was in order?

No doubt I would be pissed if a bunch of people shoved me while I was on a flight if stairs. If, however, I was playing a vilified and hated character who was escaping through the audience after beating up an old man, then I would at least try to be prepared for it. Some shoves were more than expected, and I'm sure you have to at least accept that. I'm not faulting Punk for being human. I'm faulting him for having a knee-jerk reaction and snapping at in innocent guy. Was Punk being a dick for the hell of it? Probably not. But for a guy who makes millions, yes I'm bringing up the money, playing a semi-scripted character, it really should not be impossible to show restraint on fucking national television.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

NightmareInc. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAniQ0L2S3U&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Watch this video. The sunglasses guy totally shoved Punk multiple times and then tried to play it all cool afterwards. A lot of people were grabbing and shoving around him, but the dude with the sunglasses straight rammed him at least twice and then smacked him in the back of the head.
> 
> IMO, Punk was justified. Yeah, I'm sayin it.


You're obviously blind then. There is a dude in grey behind the guy, you clearly see him shove glasses guy into punk, he then reaches through glasses guys arms & smacks the back of Punk's head. Duh!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Dude gets put on the cover of the WWE 13 video game, gets a DVD all about him, gets one of the longest WWE title reigns in recent memory can't handle a shove in the back of the head and punches a fan twice.

fpalm


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Er...he hit the wrong guy..

Has nobody else noticed that?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

bulklogan said:


> You're obviously blind then. There is a dude in grey behind the guy, you clearly see him shove glasses guy into punk, he then reaches through glasses guys arms & smacks the back of Punk's head. Duh!


Kinda looks like sunglasses could have at least brushed his head though. but yeah after looking at it again guy in grey shirt pushes the back of his head after he already had been pushed and grabbed a few times.

He seemed to be really ticked off after the person to his right almost pushed him off the steps.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Er...he hit the wrong guy..
> 
> Has nobody else noticed that?


U dont say....


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Trumpet Thief said:


> You're missing the full point. He's a millionaire celebrity who was going to be in the audience for no longer than two minutes. Seeing as how it is his job to somewhat of a 'representative' of the WWE, don't you think that a little bit of restraint was in order?
> 
> No doubt I would be pissed if a bunch of people shoved me while I was on a flight if stairs. If, however, I was playing a vilified and hated character who was escaping through the audience after beating up an old man, then I would at least try to be prepared for it. Some shoves were more than expected, and I'm sure you have to at least accept that. I'm not faulting Punk for being human. I'm faulting him for having a knee-jerk reaction and snapping at in innocent guy. Was Punk being a dick for the hell of it? Probably not. But for a guy who makes millions, yes I'm bringing up the money, playing a semi-scripted character, it really should not be impossible to show restraint on fucking national television.


Meh he was showing restraint.

Security should have been following him up the stairs anyway it's all planned out before fans are let in the building so this is partially securities fault as well as Punk.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

bulklogan said:


> In before the edit fucker


they both say 2:26am actually

put your dick back in your pants


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Evolution said:


> Dude gets put on the cover of the WWE 13 video game, gets a DVD all about him, gets one of the longest WWE title reigns in recent memory can't handle a shove in the back of the head and punches a fan twice.
> 
> fpalm


I can't stress this enough. I understand that Punk is human, and that it must be annoying to get shoved on the stairs.

But for god's sake, you have so much going well for you. Considering all of the perks and the publicity the guy had, all he had to do was suck it up for the two minutes he was in the audience for. Instead, he had to go for the knee-jerk reaction to strike down an innocent man twice.

Again, I understand that he was frustrated with the shoving but is it really a shock for him that he'll be touched by audience members? For Christ's sake, I really think that Punk needs to get his head checked out.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

TKOK! said:


> Kinda looks like sunglasses could have at least brushed his head though. but yeah after looking at it again guy in grey shirt pushes the back of his head after he already had been pushed and grabbed a few times.
> 
> He seemed to be really pickted off after the person to his right almost pushed him off the steps.


Yeah glasses guy did brush punk when he was pushed from behind.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> Meh he was showing restraint.
> 
> Security should have been following him up the stairs anyway it's all planned out before fans are let in the building so this is partially securities fault as well as Punk.


He was showing restraint, until he decked a guy twice.

Again, I'm not going to fault him for being human. I am going to fault him for punching an innocent guy twice.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

TKOK! said:


> Kinda looks like sunglasses could have at least brushed his head though. but yeah after looking at it again guy in grey shirt pushes the back of his head after he already had been pushed and grabbed a few times.
> 
> He seemed to be really ticked off after the person to his right almost pushed him off the steps.


sunglasses dude was trying to catch himself from falling by putting his hands on punk

imo, he should've just moved, but still


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys this is clearly a work to boost the ratings. Next week, we will have the very first ever court hearing of CM Punk vs Shades Guy of 2012 in the ring! Judge Judy will be the judge.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Made me like him even more.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

cptcharisma4444 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAniQ0L2S3U
> 
> 
> pretty clear view of it all


Was the fat dude in white.
Punk will come out of this unscathed. He was hit / pushed 3 times


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

Belladonna29 said:


> I was saying earlier how this could be used to enhance Punk's new "loose cannon" persona. He's slapping Vince in the ring and shoving fans in the audience; it's all falling into place. Now all we need is for Punk to take someone hostage and then OMGZ Ratings!!! :agree:




I think he may take Linda hostage and ask for a ransom of 1 million $$'s


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Trumpet Thief said:


> I can't stress this enough. I understand that Punk is human, and that it must be annoying to get shoved on the stairs.
> 
> But for god's sake, you have so much going well for you. Considering all of the perks and the publicity the guy had, all he had to do was suck it up for the two minutes he was in the audience for. Instead, he had to go for the knee-jerk reaction to strike down an innocent man twice.
> 
> Again, I understand that he was frustrated with the shoving but is it really a shock for him that he'll be touched by audience members? For Christ's sake, I really think that Punk needs to get his head checked out.


exactly

and the added problem is that he will probably lose the belt and the only wrestler being built up to a Cena level will now get buried so Cena will be in our faces for even longer 

(at least how I see it)


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

bulklogan said:


> He's clearly being pushed from behind. So you're telling me that if you have about 20 people behind you shoving you forwards into someone its your fault?


I think you need to watch again because nobody was pushing him at all...


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> Meh he was showing restraint.
> 
> Security should have been following him up the stairs anyway it's all planned out before fans are let in the building so this is partially securities fault as well as Punk.


I agree that this is a big security fail more than anything. 
During the Attitude Era, guys used to run through the crowd or do promos in the crowd a lot and I don't recall security not being around them back then. 

If they knew there was going to be a spot where Punk ran into the crowd, not having at least one guard keeping fans off of him was a mistake.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

In all seriousness though.

I think this is setting up a match for Wrestlemania.

CM Punk vs Shade cold Brain whatshisname(with grey T-shirt guy) in a loser leaves town match.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Trumpet Thief said:


> He was showing restraint, until he decked a guy twice.
> 
> Again, I'm not going to fault him for being human. I am going to fault him for punching an innocent guy twice.


That guy was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. It's not like Punk saw who the culprit was. I'm not really going to fault him for elbowing wrong guy since the man who did it was right behind the guy.

I'm more surprised he didn't pop the guy who almost pushed him off the stairs.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> I think you need to watch again because nobody was pushing him at all...


Watched it again... & yeah he was pushed twice.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Goddam, I've watched it like 10 times now and it's still so hard to tell. The little punkass in the lesnar shirt shoves him at first, but Punk realizes it's a kid and doesn't lay into him. It really looks like the guy in the sunglasses shoved Punk himself, after that tho and then the grey shirt dude slapped punk in the back of the head.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rule #1, don't put your hands on the wrestlers. Especially don't try pushing one when he's on the top of the steps. 15 years ago that guy would have had Ryback jump over the stands to join Punk in the beatdown.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I love how the security guard waits for it to happen multiple times then slowly makes his way over and stands behind Punk after he has to take matters into his own hands. Do your fucking job.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Stadhart said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/176849-video-roh-star-austin-aries-punches-a-fan-after-a-show
> 
> just found this after reading your post - Aries is just awesome
> 
> (totally different to the Punk farce last night though)


Love that video!

Yeah its a totally different situation but in essence they are similar in the sense that last night there was an "wanna be tough guy" stood behind sunglasses man who decided he wanted to slap Punk.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

NightmareInc. said:


> Goddam, I've watched it like 10 times now and it's still so hard to tell. The little punkass in the lesnar shirt shoves him at first, but Punk realizes it's a kid and doesn't lay into him. It really looks like the guy in the sunglasses shoved Punk himself, after that tho and then the grey shirt dude slapped punk in the back of the head.


He is shoved & puts his hand out on punk to stop himself from falling, Punk turns round glares at him, he holds his hand up apologetically then goes to put his glasses on, with punks back turned once more the guy in grey reaches through glasses guys arms & smacks punk on the head. Thats how i saw it.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

If the fan was being a dick and pushing him from behind than I can't say that I blame Punk on this one. He could have easily fallen down those steps and gotten seriously injured. However, if all the fan did was nudge him a little than Punk is an even bigger dick than I thought. I couldn't really tell if the guy behind him did it intentionally or not and how hard the shot was.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Seriously if any of you are crying about this stop watching WWE and go watch Extreme Makeover or something because a show centered around fighting and violence is not for you.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

bulklogan said:


> He is shoved & puts his hand out on punk to stop himself from falling, Punk turns round glares at him, he holds his hand up apologetically then goes to put his glasses on, with punks back turned once more the guy in grey reaches through glasses guys arms & smacks punk on the head. Thats how i saw it.


To me it looked like he either could have been shoved or just steeping closer to Punk. Right after punk looks back though it doesn't look like he puts his hands up apologetically, he does the same thing he had been doing.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh for fuck's sake you stupid mark fuckers. You fucking pussy ass little cunts would shit your eyes out your dick if you even got NEAR a fucking wrestler twenty five years ago. Think you'd get away with even getting within three fucking feet of a heel back in the 80's? Fuck no. Fuck you, you fucking pussy fuck twots that ruin everything even refuckingmotely kayfabe.

A fucking heel can't even act like a fucking heel. Fuck you all and die. Fucking morons.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ManicPowerBomb said:


> Seriously if any of you are crying about this stop watching WWE and go watch Extreme Makeover or something because a show centered around fighting and violence is not for you.


Thats like saying i cant watch Boardwalk Empire cause im against gang violence IN THE REAL WORLD.........

Shut the hell up please......

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Punk can be a real idiot at times.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

I'm from Sacremento (couldn't go to the show) but I have to say I'm ashamed of my fellow fans. Not Eric Winston-ashamed but..... Ashamed.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

bulklogan said:


> He is shoved & puts his hand out on punk to stop himself from falling, Punk turns round glares at him, he holds his hand up apologetically then goes to put his glasses on, with punks back turned once more the guy in grey reaches through glasses guys arms & smacks punk on the head. Thats how i saw it.


This. The guy in the grey shirt sneaks his arm under the sunglass dude's arm and slaps CM Punk in the back of the head. Punk thinks it was the guy right behind him and beats the sh*t out of him. That's pretty much it, Punk hit the wrong guy.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

I slow mowed it on my dvr. Punk clearly grabbed a hand full of this guys face. Also he was being a Dick to the kid by his side.

Phil showed his true colors. This guy is indeed what every fan who's met him says he is. A fucking prick.

If i was that fan I'd want front row wrestlemania seats for the next 10 years or threaten legal action.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Thats like saying i cant watch Boardwalk Empire cause im against gang violence IN THE REAL WORLD.........

Shut the hell up please......

CM Punk doesn't claim to be an actor or a nice guy. He's a wrestler and a fighter and in that situation you think shit can't go down when you are surrounded with REAL people who want to hurt you and molest you? You stfu.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He's a proper hot head. He did it in front of 3/4 million people, in front of 10k + fans in the arena and in front of his boss. And it was caught on TV as well.

Jesus.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

thearmofbarlow said:


> Oh for fuck's sake you stupid mark fuckers. You fucking pussy ass little cunts would shit your eyes out your dick if you even got NEAR a fucking wrestler twenty five years ago. Think you'd get away with even getting within three fucking feet of a heel back in the 80's? Fuck no. Fuck you, you fucking pussy fuck twots that ruin everything even refuckingmotely kayfabe.
> 
> A fucking heel can't even act like a fucking heel. Fuck you all and die. Fucking morons.




!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I didn't watch Raw tonight but I read it and watched a video on a wrestling news site. The guy punk hit/pushed whatever you see it as was the wrong fan. there was a guy behind him who kept provoking punk cm punk by smacking him from behind punk had enough and took action but hit the wrong dude.


Now I understand Punk being frustrated at being phisically provoked and it was a natural reaction. Now however the fact he laid his hands on the wrong guy can really affect his carreer he should get suspended for his action. Assault is Assault. and the man is right for pressing charges on Punk whether it was intentional or not.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TKOK! said:


> That guy was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. It's not like Punk saw who the culprit was. I'm not really going to fault him for elbowing wrong guy since the man who did it was right behind the guy.
> 
> I'm more surprised he didn't pop the guy who almost pushed him off the stairs.


You're not going to fault CM Punk for not making sure he at least got the right guy before attacking him?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

From the video on the OP, the fan he hit is clearing being pushed into him. 

Punk is in the wrong here. 

That's what you get when a wrestler goes into the crowd, fans try to get on camera and pushing happens.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

KingJohn said:


> You're not going to fault CM Punk for not making sure he at least got the right guy before attacking him?


Not really, cause for all he knew it could have been the guy he actually hit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The-Rock-Says said:


> From the video on the OP, the fan he hit is clearing being pushed into him.
> 
> Punk is in the wrong here.
> 
> That's what you get when a wrestler goes into the crowd, fans try to get on camera and pushing happens.


He gets pushed several times, then smacked in the head by the little coward in the white shirt hiding behind the guy with the shades. yes, the guy with the shades looks innocent and I'm sure Punk and the WWE will try to help him out, but it wasn't a one off push and beat down. Punk was continually prodded. Getting smacked in the head by the cowardly douche just sent him over the edge.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TKOK! said:


> Not really, cause for all he knew it could have been the guy he actually hit.


That's the thing though, he didn't KNOW, he shouldn't of attacked anybody in the first place, but if you're going to attack someone at least make sure you're attacking the right guy.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

thearmofbarlow said:


> Oh for fuck's sake you stupid mark fuckers. You fucking pussy ass little cunts would shit your eyes out your dick if you even got NEAR a fucking wrestler twenty five years ago. Think you'd get away with even getting within three fucking feet of a heel back in the 80's? Fuck no. Fuck you, you fucking pussy fuck twots that ruin everything even refuckingmotely kayfabe.
> 
> A fucking heel can't even act like a fucking heel. Fuck you all and die. Fucking morons.


Whew! You sure are mad! you should've taken this to the rants section!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't seen the video yet and I couldn't really tell what happened while watching Raw but by accounts here, it sounds like security wasn't doing their job and should be held accountable if anything comes of this.

Any time a wrestler goes into the crowd or even near the crowd you can always see security nearby to ensure nothing happens. Security are always there preventing someone from even getting near the wrestler. You see it all the time. They prevent it from happen. Security should have been there holding the crowd back, especially on stairs. Yeah everybody knows how to climb stairs but a small push and a little slip can be very dangerous. 

I don't know how many times he was pushed but the fact that somebody could have pushed Punk even once tells me that security was not doing their job. 

Apart form that, sure, talent aren't meant to touch fans. But you want to push somebody around? Expect to get the same thing back. Doesn't matter if they are a fucking fighter or a fucking actor, you don't do it to anyone out on the street, so don't do it to a wrestler. Don't expect to be able to go up to a wrestler and punch him in the face and not have the wrestler or somebody else take you the fuck down, just because they 'don't fight for real'. That's fucking stupid, they're people too.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

The only reason I'd say this reaction is almost reasonable is because the first time Punk gets shoved, it was with enough force where he could have fallen down the stairs. Unfortunately for the guy who got hit, he was pushed into Punk twice immediately following that. I think anyone would react in such a way after someone tried to push them down two flights of stairs.

This ends in Punk losing the title and no one running through the crowd ever again.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

imagine if that happened to orton or lesnar. he would of probably killed him


----------



## goldenarmz97 (Aug 31, 2012)

Already posted, whoops.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah it was the other guy that hit him in the back of the head. He hit the wrong dude. That's a damn shame. Pretty sure that dude that got hit is okay. Hope somebody knew it was the other guy and gave him one.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

It's funny how this ended up being the reason for a 90 page post-Raw thread. You'd think nothing else entertaining happened on the show...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Bloodbath said:


> It's funny how this ended up being the reason for a 90 page post-Raw thread. You'd think nothing else entertaining happened on the show...


it's the WWE's hottest angle in years. they should run with it.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn man...hate to see this happen...

We all know there SHOULD have been security around...But Punk shouldn't have retaliated that way RIGHT IN FRONT of vince and while they were still live...If anything he should've just came down a few steps. I know he felt provoked..but it's your job man. Walk away or elbow a guy and possibly get suspended...sighhh.

Hate to see this kinda thing happen...knowing WWE, they'll probably strip the title off him WAY sooner than planned and he'll get a suspension...and the worst part is, you can't really blame them for it... just a damn shame. 
Come on now, Punk. :/


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

here you can see the scumbag in white behind the guy that he hit giving him the finger and then pushing the back of his head.seriously what the fuck is wrong with fans these days its so fucking stupid


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

scrilla said:


> it's the WWE's hottest angle in years. they should run with it.


CM Punk vs Sunglasses Man vs White Shirt Guy for WM29. Book it Vince!


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Australian said:


> here you can see the scumbag in white behind the guy that he hit giving him the finger and then pushing the back of his head.seriously what the fuck is wrong with fans these days its so fucking stupid


thaat's some bullshit man...What a scumbag. Straight up punkass move. 

"HURRR LEMME GIVE YOU DA FINGER TO THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD SO YOU CANT SEE ME HERPDERP."

Wish he would've socked that guy, atleast that would've got him his money's worth..ugh.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

yep, it was definitely the guy in white that pushed punk's head. i mean, punk basically ignored the first few shoves. this is something the camera on raw didn't really capture. i didn't realize there was so much scuffling. if it was just one thing, it'd be harder to really blame punk but that last one just sent him over the edge. i can't believe it took security that long to get up there. wtf was that guy doing walking up all slow? 

what punk supposed to do there? fans that do that to entertainers that go into the crowd are chicken shits. just because they're in the crowd doesn't mean you're allowed to put your hands on them. people do that and expect no repercussions...just moronic. that kid in black is lame too for shoving punk.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

All I know is that the dude in that GIF wearing the Ziggler swag is a fucking boss.

Still unfortunate for Punk. I can honestly say that he needed to do something since there was no security. For all anyone knows, he could have kept letting it slide and then some dude actually gets a good shove in and Punk winds up with a broken neck.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

> that kid in black is lame too for shoving punk.


Assuming youre talking about the kid in the brock lesnar shirt...
Actually he didnt. He was smiling and patting punk on the shoulder AND i even noticed he was wearing the punk taped x's on his hands. He was just happy to see one of his favorite wrestlers up close in person. punk shoved the kid first for no reason. How you could do that to a teenage fan of yours is beyond me.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Australian said:


>



I dont blame him, not saying he was right, but half the world would of done the same thing and HAS done the same thing
its a gut instinct sometimes

It was STUPID but I'm not even going to pretend that I would not of done it.
i'd HOPE I'd be calm enough but we ALL have odne stuff like this in our lifes, wherer we SHOULD of thgout it out and what not and failed, we where just lucky we are nobodys and not on tv at the time.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah it's a shame that this incident had to happen. It was clearly one of those "being in the wrong place at the wrong time" things. The sunglasses guy was not the one who pushed and shoved Punk. It was the guy in the grey who was behind him and he was provoking Punk with his middle finger which Punk never saw due to Punk being in character. I think I might've done the same thing Punk did if I kept getting shoved and almost pushed off the stairs like what that little kid did. That was not cool at all. It really put a negative from the hot Sacramento crowd.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

StanStansky said:


> All I know is that the dude in that GIF wearing the Ziggler swag is a fucking boss.


Lol he's wearing a ryder headband and a rise above cancer hat. thought that was funny.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Its a shame that we are in a 'lets file police reports and sue at every moment' type world. If that had happened to me the only thing i would have insisted on is that i got to meet the rest of the roster, and Punk again so i could shake his hand!! (perhaps a couple of free tickets as well) It would be a story to tell people, something to say "hey guess what happened to me last night" it would be a badge of honour, rather than sueing a company you had gone to support, my only guess is that hes a Cena fan


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

ShiftyLWO said:


> Assuming youre talking about the kid in the brock lesnar shirt...
> Actually he didnt. He was smiling and patting punk on the shoulder AND i even noticed he was wearing the punk taped x's on his hands. He was just happy to see one of his favorite wrestlers up close in person. punk shoved the kid first for no reason. How you could do that to a teenage fan of yours is beyond me.


If you watch the OP video, you can see Punk shove Lesnar kid off and say "Don't touch me". Lesnar kid shoves him back with all the force he can muster. Kudos to Punk for not losing it at that point, because he almost took a spill. Then the dude in the black shirt who gets hit gets pushed into Punk with a decent amount of force and Punk turns around, identifying the guy. Then the dude in the white shirt hits Punk in the back of the head and in the process pushes the guy in black into Punk, and immediately hiding behind the dude in black.

It's a perfect maelstrom of shit, and security is totally to blame for it. There's a line to be drawn when Punk is in legitimate danger.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> If you watch the OP video, you can see Punk shove Lesnar kid off and say "Don't touch me". Lesnar kid shoves him back with all the force he can muster. Kudos to Punk for not losing it at that point, because he almost took a spill. Then the dude in the black shirt who gets hit gets pushed into Punk with a decent amount of force and Punk turns around, identifying the guy. Then the dude in the white shirt hits Punk in the back of the head and in the process pushes the guy in black into Punk, and immediately hiding behind the dude in black.
> 
> It's a perfect maelstrom of shit, and security is totally to blame for it. There's a line to be drawn when Punk is in legitimate danger.


My bad i didn't see it until now. i only saw what happened on raw. I still dont agree with him shoving the lesnar kid though he did nothing wrong at first... 
But yeah things got outta hand.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He's going to be in the shit for this and he should be. Had he hit the guy who provoked him he'd have a case, but he recklessly attacked what was an innocent fan. That's pretty disgraceful behaviour and he'll be lucky if he's not sued.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Punk is a disgrace, he should be stripped of the title, fired and banned from ever wrestling for wwe. This is totally uncalled for. You talk sh!t about the fans all night and then go in the crowd and expect nothing to happen? Punk is a complete idiot. He gives it out alot but can't take it when it comes his way.

he is not the type of person you want leading your company. The quicker cena heals and wins the title the better. He always gets boo'd and abused but he is a man and he is a gentleman. He respects the wwe universe as he knows they make him who he is.

Yet some of the marks will still boo cena and cheer for punk even though he is beating them silly.

Punk is exactly what his name claims him to be a complete and utter punk.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Guys he reacted to the dude who pushed his hand into the back of Punk's head...clearly. Can't believe all the confusion as to what set him off.

Just follow the middle finger. It's that simple.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

guys guys guys

ratings have been low

punk vs any fan who steps into the ring @ hell in a cell book it


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

ShiftyLWO said:


> Assuming youre talking about the kid in the brock lesnar shirt...
> Actually he didnt. He was smiling and patting punk on the shoulder AND i even noticed he was wearing the punk taped x's on his hands. He was just happy to see one of his favorite wrestlers up close in person. punk shoved the kid first for no reason. How you could do that to a teenage fan of yours is beyond me.


ya, i didn't see punk's initial shove. punk could have just been trying to clear space. i mean, it's not like he can look around and assess the situation, see who's doing what and who has bad intentions. it's a pretty fast paced, reactionary situation...

i also find it funny how the wrestling sites were reporting early on that the guy was knocked out when he never even hit the floor. gotta get those hits.


----------



## mandakinihotels (Sep 17, 2012)

Punk Is nothing but a wrestler. in wrestling life anything can happen.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

CamillePunk said:


> Guys he reacted to the dude who pushed his hand into the back of Punk's head...clearly. Can't believe all the confusion as to what set him off.
> 
> Just follow the middle finger. It's that simple.


He is in a responsible position to not react. If someone pushes you then you take it as a wrestler. The fans paid their money and he entered their area after abusing them all night, what does he expect?

He should be sued, fired and banned from wwe with immediate effect.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL didn't even notice that it was Punk who pushed the kid first. What sort of fucking mood was this guy in? Holy fuck.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

bboy said:


> He is in a responsible position to not react. If someone pushes you then you take it as a wrestler. The fans paid their money and he entered their area after abusing them all night, what does he expect?
> 
> He should be sued, fired and banned from wwe with immediate effect.


Was gonna say "what the fuck does that have to do with my post?" but then realized BBOY. :mark:


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

bboy said:


> Punk is a disgrace, he should be stripped of the title, fired and banned from ever wrestling for wwe. This is totally uncalled for. You talk sh!t about the fans all night and then go in the crowd and expect nothing to happen? Punk is a complete idiot. He gives it out alot but can't take it when it comes his way.
> 
> he is not the type of person you want leading your company. The quicker cena heals and wins the title the better. He always gets boo'd and abused but he is a man and he is a gentleman. He respects the wwe universe as he knows they make him who he is.
> 
> ...




LOL Cenation member detected.

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

bboy said:


> Punk is a disgrace, he should be stripped of the title, fired and banned from ever wrestling for wwe. This is totally uncalled for. You talk sh!t about the fans all night and then go in the crowd and expect nothing to happen? Punk is a complete idiot. He gives it out alot but can't take it when it comes his way.
> 
> he is not the type of person you want leading your company. The quicker cena heals and wins the title the better. He always gets boo'd and abused but he is a man and he is a gentleman. He respects the wwe universe as he knows they make him who he is.
> 
> ...


Amen brother. Hope that "punk" gets what he deserves.


----------



## The Chicken Man (May 18, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> He's going to be in the shit for this and he should be. Had he hit the guy who provoked him he'd have a case, but he recklessly attacked what was an innocent fan. That's pretty disgraceful behaviour and he'll be lucky if he's not sued.


You can clearly see this "Innocent fan" raises his hands with a phone/camera and elbows Punk to the neck, as he looks away and tries to cover it up. Pay attention. Not just you, but everyone who hasn't noticed this.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Some of you will know I am a huge Punk mark, but this is just wrong on Punks part completely. I hope to see him gain punishment like any other superstar would, and if that means a loss of the title - I am all for it.

No one should touch a fan unless he was in serious danger. Punk pushing a teenage Punk fan? and than attacking the wrong guy - supsend this guy please!


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

The Chicken Man said:


> You can clearly see this "Innocent fan" raises his hands with a phone/camera and elbows Punk to the neck, as he looks away and tries to cover it up. Pay attention. Not just you, but everyone who hasn't noticed this.


nope. the guy in white flips punk off near his head with his back turned, then shoves his head. punk turns around and hits the guy with the sunglasses because he's closest and that's who punk thought pushed him

anyway, don't know what will really come out of this. wwe will probably settle out of court


----------



## The Chicken Man (May 18, 2011)

black_napalm said:


> nope. the guy in white flips punk off near his head with his back turned, then shoves his head. punk turns around and hits the guy with the sunglasses because he's closest and that's who punk thought pushed him
> 
> anyway, don't know what will really come out of this. wwe will probably settle out of court


Wrong. Though first I will admit I didn't see they were glasses. But the bald guy who Punk strikes CLEARLY raises his hands, then lowers them, and as he lowers them he CLEARLY elbows punk in the neck, then lifts his hands up again and tries to cover it up by putting his glasses on (which I thought was a small camera he was looking through.)


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

bboy said:


> Punk is a disgrace, he should be stripped of the title, fired and banned from ever wrestling for wwe. This is totally uncalled for. You talk sh!t about the fans all night and then go in the crowd and expect nothing to happen? Punk is a complete idiot. He gives it out alot but can't take it when it comes his way.
> 
> he is not the type of person you want leading your company. The quicker cena heals and wins the title the better. He always gets boo'd and abused but he is a man and he is a gentleman. He respects the wwe universe as he knows they make him who he is.
> 
> ...


Agree. Cena as champion please!!!
Fuck Punk.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Tbh if he had actually laid out the guy who pushed the back of his head I'd be perfectly okay with this.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh shit, a heel acting like a heel! Fuck him!

Again, fuck every last one of your mark-fuck shitheads.


----------



## The Chicken Man (May 18, 2011)

Looking at the video in the first post, how can you guys not see that blatant elbow to the neck/shoulder area? Just repeat the video from 0.37 - 0.39. It's obvious.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

The Chicken Man said:


> Wrong. Though first I will admit I didn't see they were glasses. But the bald guy who Punk strikes CLEARLY raises his hands, then lowers them, and as he lowers them he CLEARLY elbows punk in the neck, then lifts his hands up again and tries to cover it up by putting his glasses on (which I thought was a small camera he was looking through.)


Dude someone posted a very clear gif a few pages back of the glasses guy not touching punk but they guy behind him doing it


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

I think the fan should sue wwe.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

The Chicken Man said:


> Wrong. Though first I will admit I didn't see they were glasses. But the bald guy who Punk strikes CLEARLY raises his hands, then lowers them, and as he lowers them he CLEARLY elbows punk in the neck, then lifts his hands up again and tries to cover it up by putting his glasses on (which I thought was a small camera he was looking through.)





Australian said:


> here you can see the scumbag in white behind the guy that he hit giving him the finger and then pushing the back of his head.seriously what the fuck is wrong with fans these days its so fucking stupid


pretty clear the glasses guy was innocent but the asshole behind him that hit Punk. I dont blame Punk though for defending himself.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

The Chicken Man said:


> Wrong. Though first I will admit I didn't see they were glasses. But the bald guy who Punk strikes CLEARLY raises his hands, then lowers them, and as he lowers them he CLEARLY elbows punk in the neck, then lifts his hands up again and tries to cover it up by putting his glasses on (which I thought was a small camera he was looking through.)


sorry dude, not seeing it. the guy in white that is behind the sunglasses guy extends his hand and shoves punk's head. then you see him pull it back and hide behind the bald guy. i think the bald guy was just lowering his hand coincidentally.


----------



## The Chicken Man (May 18, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> pretty clear the glasses guy was innocent but the asshole behind him that hit Punk. I dont blame Punk though for defending himself.


All that does is vidicate me. He clearly elbows him. I'm shocked you guys don't see it, and I'm not biased towards this at all, right now I have no opinion on what Punk did.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Stupid move to make him stand in a crowd. This plus a Punk in character and excited by the previous fight made this happened.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

He just lowered his arm. It looks like his elbow is hitting Punk in the neck and shoulder area but it's actually the dude in the white hitting him in the head with his hand that makes Punk go forward.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha, that was funny. I hope they play that up since WWE could use some real heelish behavior. Of course some Americans seem intent on making the country seem like it's filled with wussies since they sue for everything, so that can be a problem.


----------



## The Chicken Man (May 18, 2011)

I'm not trying to make trouble, but you can even see Punk's body jolt as he takes the elbow. The guy punk strikes first raises his hands, then lowers them, and as he lowers them he elbows punk, then raises his arms again to put his glasses on. You can see Punk react to the elbow.


----------



## The Chicken Man (May 18, 2011)

Twisted14 said:


> He just lowered his arm. It looks like his elbow is hitting Punk in the neck and shoulder area but it's actually the dude in the white hitting him in the head with his hand that makes Punk go forward.


The guy in the white pokes him/taps him, yes. You can see his fingers, but Punk reacts to the elbow as the man of the hour lowers his arms. Watch Punk's body jolt!


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Australian said:


> here you can see the scumbag in white behind the guy that he hit giving him the finger and then pushing the back of his head.seriously what the fuck is wrong with fans these days its so fucking stupid


LOOOOOOOOOOOL don't the "Those 5 seconds that is on air is ALL THAT HAPPENED! OMG PUNKZ AN A-HOLE!!!!" guys look like complete idiots now.

Don't get me wrong, I'm no Punk mark and Punk should have still refrained himself but lol if anyone thought he would do something like this with no provocation.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

Just watched this. As a Punk fan, that is still unacceptable. Someone obviously did something to him or said something to make him react that way but that's still no right. You can't go around hitting fans. 

He'll probably drop the title cos of it now which sucks as he's been only one of a handful of guys that have kept the current program from proper bombing!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

The Chicken Man said:


> I'm not trying to make trouble, but you can even see Punk's body jolt as he takes the elbow. The guy punk strikes first raises his hands, then lowers them, and as he lowers them he elbows punk, then raises his arms again to put his glasses on. You can see Punk react to the elbow.


The sunglasses guys elbow is nowhere near punks head, its his wrist that looks like it might have hit him but it didnt. Its clearly the guy behind that reaches forward and slaps Punks head, im sorry but i dont understand how you dont see it.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

WTF the IWC thinks its okay for fans to hit wrestlers? Thats rule number #1 when a wrestler is around you don't fucking lay your hands on them. Punk should of stomped a mud hole in that motherfucker.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Chicken Man said:


> I'm not trying to make trouble, but you can even see Punk's body jolt as he takes the elbow. The guy punk strikes first raises his hands, then lowers them, and as he lowers them he elbows punk, then raises his arms again to put his glasses on. You can see Punk react to the elbow.


I know you're not causing trouble, I can see exactly what you're talking about. But to me it doesn't look like the guy's arm is hitting Punk, it's just coming down at the exact same time as the other guy hits him with his hand. It really does look like the guy in black is hitting him with the arm but I really don't think so. It looks a little too slow, and just not right for the way Punk's body moves.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

ThePhenomRises said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOL don't the "Those 5 seconds that is on air is ALL THAT HAPPENED! OMG PUNKZ AN A-HOLE!!!!" guys look like complete idiots now.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm no Punk mark and Punk should have still refrained himself but lol if anyone thought he would do something like this with no provocation.


yeah i mentioned just after it happened that we shouldnt really believe what we saw on camera was all that actually happened and apparently i was stupid to think that LOL there is seriously some morons on this site


----------



## abidwet (Jul 31, 2012)

Just got word from my friend's friend who works at the arena, apparently they fired or suspended one of the security guys over this incident. When the talent is sent into the crowd, the security guys must be present there to make sure things like this don't happen. They didn't, so someone had to take the fall I guess.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> The sunglasses guys elbow is nowhere near punks head, its his wrist that looks like it might have hit him but it didnt. Its clearly the guy behind that reaches forward and slaps Punks head, im sorry but i dont understand how you dont see it.


Oh yes definitely the white T-Shirt guy looks like the one hitting Punk on the head. But white T-shirt guy knows perfectly well what he's doing- setting up poor sunglasses guy to take the fall and it worked. So yeah, Punk did hit an innocent fan from what it looks like in that GIF at least but there was literally NO WAY he could have known.




Australian said:


> yeah i mentioned just after it happened that we shouldnt really belive what we saw on camera actually was all that happened and apparently i was stupid to think that LOL there is seriously some morons on this site


Can't blame them, believing TV footage as the only god-given way of proving something has become commonplace now...


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

MikeChase27 said:


> WTF the IWC thinks its okay for fans to hit wrestlers? Thats rule number #1 when a wrestler is around you don't fucking lay your hands on them. Punk should of stomped a mud hole in that motherfucker.


Err not all of us here, some seem to think it's okay but not all. That's how misconceptions of the IWC start, when we are all grouped together as one.

I wrote in a post a few pages back that wrestlers are also people, and you shouldn't hit anyone for no reason and get away with it. Just because you're paying for them to entertain you, doesn't mean you can punch, push and slap them.


----------



## Kethal (Sep 24, 2012)

that guy should sue the fuck out of WWE. He didn't even hit Punk, it was the guy in white that hit him.


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't care what anybody says that was so unprofessional. The guy could have evaded the situation and walked around some more or something else. The fan's were getting on him and pushing him we saw that. He gets paid millions to be hated by people and he thinks he can just stand there after talking smack about sac.

2ndly. Punk is very lucky on 2 things. 1. He's lucky he didn't punch some little kid under 18 like the lesnar shirt guy or that would be 10 times worse. 2. He is lucky his puny ass didn't get attacked by everyone in sight. Which is strange. If i was there and a friend gets hit or something by punk id imagine people trying to kick his ass. Not like hes all that intimidating. 

Anyways he should be disciplined. Honestly so uncalled for. As I said b4 he coulda just walked around some more or something. Didn't keep his cool and needs to pay for it. I would fire him but they can't. I would just make him lose the title and turn him into a mid carder or jobber.

Im not just saying this for Punk even if it was Cena or anyone else it is just wrong. They are professionals not some street hood rats. 

Example in NBA: Anyone remember the infamous Pacers - Pistons brawl less then 10 years ago? The players on the pacers snapped and started hitting some fans. Ron Artest the main dude involved got suspended for the whole year. It's about being a professional. If you are blessed enough to be a mega star in a sport you should do things differently then some guy on the street. For everyone saying I woulda done the same etc. Well so would have I but if I was a professional athlete or a celebrity I would never. - Its a whole different opinion if Punk was in "actual " danger, he was not, he could have walked away.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

94 pages. I knew this would get blown out of proportion but *come on* lol.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

abidwet said:


> Just got word from my friend's friend who works at the arena, apparently they fired or suspended one of the security guys over this incident. When the talent is sent into the crowd, the security guys must be present there to make sure things like this don't happen. They didn't, so someone had to take the fall I guess.


I hope you and you're friend's friend are legit and serious. If so, good. Also something I mentioned earlier, they were doing a pathetic job and whoever was around that should've been controlling the situation should be punished.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

WWE can't do anything to him anyway. He's carrying the WWE title and the company atm. Cena is injured and he can't do any shows.


----------



## The Chicken Man (May 18, 2011)

Twisted14 said:


> I know you're not causing trouble, I can see exactly what you're talking about. But to me it doesn't look like the guy's arm is hitting Punk, it's just coming down at the exact same time as the other guy hits him with his hand. It really does look like the guy in black is hitting him with the arm but I really don't think so. It looks a little too slow, and just not right for the way Punk's body moves.


Well thank you at least you see it almost as I do. But I think I can see contact with the guy's arms to the top of Punk's head, and Punk's head gets pushed forward a little. Meanwhile the guy in the white top pokes and hits Punk. But I think he's reacting to the elbow to the top of his head.

But anyway I blame security more than anything. A guard should have followed Punk through the crowd to help keep the fans out of his way.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Also the new fan video makes me realize how much the crowd sucks nowadays they were pretty silent. TV made them out to be really loud.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Sadly the wrong guy got the punch.

I would have had no problem with Punk giving the guy in white a good punch. With the adrenaline flowing, Punk caught the wrong guy.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL @ this whole thing.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

kempes said:


> that guy should sue the fuck out of WWE. He didn't even hit Punk, it was the guy in white that hit him.


Only people that are used to running home to mommy and cry sue for such little things.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope this ends up being an elaborate angle. I just can't see why security wasn't there. Usually they're good enough to be on top of these situations.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Twisted14 said:


> I hope this ends up being an elaborate angle. I just can't see why security wasn't there. Usually they're good enough to be on top of these situations.


Yes, it's pretty surprising that security didn't get there when Punk turns around a couple of times to look at people shoving him before the incident happens. After all that segment was their most important job of the evening, seeing how the biggest heel is going to run out into the crowd during a segment that's at lest supposed to be the one that draws the most heat.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Rboogy said:


> I don't care what anybody says that was so unprofessional. The guy could have evaded the situation and walked around some more or something else. The fan's were getting on him and pushing him we saw that. He gets paid millions to be hated by people and he thinks he can just stand there after talking smack about sac.
> 
> 2ndly. Punk is very lucky on 2 things. 1. He's lucky he didn't punch some little kid under 18 like the lesnar shirt guy or that would be 10 times worse. 2. He is lucky his puny ass didn't get attacked by everyone in sight. Which is strange. If i was there and a friend gets hit or something by punk id imagine people trying to kick his ass. Not like hes all that intimidating.
> 
> ...


The NBA situation is a poor example. Ron Artest got hit with a beer then ran into the stands and started the fighting. Punk got slapped in the head then turned and pushed someone down. By the way ive seen baseball players in MLB push people down that run onto the field and get close to them all the time. The problem is Punk hitting the wrong guy, hopefully WWE hooked him up with lots of merch and a nice check.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Chicken Man said:


> Well thank you at least you see it almost as I do. But I think I can see contact with the guy's arms to the top of Punk's head, and Punk's head gets pushed forward a little. Meanwhile the guy in the white top pokes and hits Punk. But I think he's reacting to the elbow to the top of his head.
> 
> But anyway I blame security more than anything. A guard should have followed Punk through the crowd to help keep the fans out of his way.


yeah i'm pretty sure the security would know about something like this. They should have been there.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

WTF happened to men in this country.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Fire that fucking asshole. Put him back on the streets where he belongs. He's overrated trash.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> Sadly the wrong guy got the punch.
> 
> *I would have had no problem with Punk giving the guy in white a good punch.* With the adrenaline flowing, Punk caught the wrong guy.


This.

From what this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAniQ0L2S3U showed it looks like the sunglasses guy is pushed into Punk first by possibly the white T-shirt guy (can't really tell) and Punk looks at sunglasses guy fiercely thinking it was him. Then, after the middle finger and hit on Punk's head by white T-shirt guy, Punk assumes it was sunglasses guy again and goes at him. Clear set-up. There is the slim possibility that these two guys were in on it to make Punk look bad, caught hitting an innocent fan. But that's reading too much into it. Sunglasses guy looks utterly amazed at everything, so he's either innocent or an amazing actor. Not to mention white T-shirt guy is nowhere to be seen the second after Punk's attack.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> Only people that are used to running home to mommy and cry sue for such little things.


I dunno, I'd be pretty upset if I went to a WWE show and one of the performers decided to come through the crowd to the exact area I was standing and then attacked me for no reason. Whether its the fault of Punk being a douche or poor security, I think he has a perfect reason to sue.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

BorneAgain said:


> For those curious about the guy who finally set Punk off:


Busted. Can the WWE sue or file a police report on this grey shirt wearing disrespectful fuck for "provoking" punk?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Defei said:


> Busted. Can the WWE sue or file a police report on this grey shirt wearing disrespectful fuck for "provoking" punk?


It would be hard to find out who he was.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Punk bringing back TEH ATTITUDE ERA


----------



## The Chicken Man (May 18, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> yeah i'm pretty sure the security would know about something like this. They should have been there.


Yeah and Punk was out there for a long minute, I would have thought even if security didn't know in advance they would have used common sense the longer Punk stood out there and sent a guard or two to get it under control. But they just left him there alone.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

TKOK! said:


> It would be hard to find out who he was.


He was on camera, here you can clearly see his face...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAniQ0L2S3U


and i'm sure WWE have better video of this incident.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

People seem to forget that the WWE has great lawyers.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> It would be hard to find out who he was.


Dunno. He's seen pretty clearly after the sunglasses guy falls over. The Police could probably find him, maybe?


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

well its official. He hit the wrong guy...He shouldn't assumed it was that one guy with so many people around him. I wonder if anything will come out of this.

apparently the guy filed a polic report


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TheRainKing said:


> I dunno, I'd be pretty upset if I went to a WWE show and one of the performers decided to come through the crowd to the exact area I was standing and then attacked me for no reason. Whether its the fault of Punk being a douche or poor security, I think he has a perfect reason to sue.


Maybe it's becuase i'm not the suing type, but i wouldn't sue the wwe unless i got seriously injured or something. this guy most likely is fine. I'd probably just ask the Maloofs(owners of the arena) or the wwe for some tickets to a event. If I where to sue though i'd sue the security since if they had done their job nothing would have happened.


----------



## Brocklesnar2012 (Sep 25, 2012)

i thought the guy in one of videos who got punched slap him on the head unless it was guy behind? doubt ryback vs punk HIAC cause it wont be ryback vs the rock at the rumble...


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Not only that but he attacks weak fans in attendance and is﻿ obnoxious and selfish.
And he made the ultimate mistake tonight, the nail in the coffin of the worst title reign of the past years :
He crossed the line by attacking an INNOCENT PAYING Member in attendance.
Last but not least, Vince himself HUMILIATED him in a ONE on ONE MATCH.
Humiliated by a 65 years old non wrestler.
I Can't him someone that's a lost cause and a bitter individual that means shit in the history of life ​


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Think what really set him off is that was a key moment of the promo, end of the tv show and he's getting shoved around that it could effect a reaction shot or the shot in general. He gets pushed around enough that he's physically being moved around, he has to take a step and stop himself. Those aren't the ringside taps they usually get, he turns around on the 2nd big shove so guess that was all the warning he was willing to give. Can see wrestlers not minding body shots but that was too far for the sneaky guy behind, can see him get scared and move away when it happens.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ThePhenomRises said:


> Dunno. He's seen pretty clearly after the sunglasses guy falls over. The Police could probably find him, maybe?


The hell are they gonna do? Send out a search party for the guy, put up pictures saying "have you seen this man". All they have is a video of the man. they don't have a name or address. if they did that would be different.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

TheRainKing said:


> I dunno, I'd be pretty upset if I went to a WWE show and one of the performers decided to come through the crowd to the exact area I was standing and then attacked me for no reason. Whether its the fault of Punk being a douche or poor security, I think he has a perfect reason to sue.


Even if I was upset (which I wouldn't be as I'd probably think it was fun if a heel shoved me, but that's just me) to go to the length of suing is absolutely pathetic. Unless he was injured (which is extremely unlikely) the only reason to sue here is because WWE has a lot of money and you see your chance to get some of that by acting like a pathetic little man.

People that think it's fine to sue in that situation deserve the flawed justice situation in America, but they are ruining it for the rest.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

https://twitter.com/Shaokahhn

Guy in the black shirt that pushed Punk.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> The hell are they gonna do? Send out a search party for the guy, put up pictures saying "have you seen this man". All they have is a video of the man. they don't have a name or address. if they did that would be different.


Well, maybe this is the former "Las Vegas" fan in me.  But couldn't they use video IQ of the guy coming into the arena/collecting tickets or something, find his seat and track his address down? Obviously I know it's not easy but law enforcement has many resources nowadays.


EDIT:



blur said:


> https://twitter.com/Shaokahhn
> 
> Guy in the black shirt that pushed Punk.


TNA fan.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

blur said:


> https://twitter.com/Shaokahhn
> 
> Guy in the black shirt that pushed Punk.


That account won't be up this time tomorrow.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The state of WWE is there is room for an invisible Little Jimmy dancing, Leprechauns, masked luchadores, goat faced vegans, wrestlers who beat up the fans :vince


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ThePhenomRises said:


> Well, maybe this is the former "Las Vegas" fan in me.  But couldn't they use video IQ of the guy coming into the arena/collecting tickets or something, find his seat and track his address down? Obviously I know it's not easy but law enforcement has many resources nowadays.


sounds like a lot of work for a simple push.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

TKOK! said:


> sounds like a lot of work for a simple push.


I agree. While you don't put your hands on the performers I don't think a push warrants more than being thrown out.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3uPzsSKgA4

lol at anyone thinks the WWE will do anything to Punk, Vince is most likely more pissed at arena security.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> sounds like a lot of work for a simple push.





Evil Peter said:


> I agree. While you don't put your hands on the performers I don't think a push warrants more than being thrown out.


Yes, you two are probably right. I know I wouldn't want to be tracked down for something done in the heat of the moment, mob mentality and all...


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

/


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

MikeChase27 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3uPzsSKgA4
> 
> lol at anyone thinks the WWE will do anything to Punk, Vince is most likely more pissed at arena security.


LOOOL. omg, i had completely forgotten about this. 

"do your fuckin job. get this fuckin bitch outta here." - y2j 

yesss


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

MikeChase27 said:


> That account won't be up this time tomorrow.


sorry can't double quote for some reason

but that kid only started pushing Punk once he got shoved - Punk was 100% in the wrong here and the bollocking he must have got from Vince afterwards would probably strip paint off of walls


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

lisa12000 said:


> Its a shame that we are in a 'lets file police reports and sue at every moment' type world. If that had happened to me the only thing i would have insisted on is that i got to meet the rest of the roster, and Punk again so i could shake his hand!! (perhaps a couple of free tickets as well) It would be a story to tell people, something to say "hey guess what happened to me last night" it would be a badge of honour, rather than sueing a company you had gone to support, my only guess is that hes a Cena fan


yeah I would have personally used it to get free front row tickets to wrestlemania with some sort of backstage pass - he only had broken glasses and might get a bruise but that's all

still think Punk is a dick though


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Stadhart said:


> sorry can't double quote for some reason
> 
> but that kid only started pushing Punk once he got shoved - Punk was 100% in the wrong here and the bollocking he must have got from Vince afterwards would probably strip paint off of walls


I doubt it as, while it was wrong of Punk, the main reason it happened was because security didn't do their job. Punk was pushed at least twice before that, to which he turned around to look or say something. That should have been a very clear indication to the security guys that they needed to stop the fans from doing that, but they didn't even get close until Punk shoved someone. The logical thing is for Vince to yell at them for that.


----------



## Brocklesnar2012 (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> I doubt it as, while it was wrong of Punk, the main reason it happened was because security didn't do their job. Punk was pushed at least twice before that, to which he turned around to look or say something. That should have been a very clear indication to the security guys that they needed to stop the fans from doing that, but they didn't even get close until Punk shoved someone. The logical thing is for Vince to yell at them for that.


that scrawny kid pushed him on the left, then he got slapped on the head, security fault, punk trying to do it job, idiotic fans really, why punish a guy and get rid of another top wrestler? ridiculous you'd all miss him


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys like the idiots pushing Punk give wrestling fans a bad name and guys like the one in glasses get hurt unnecessarily. I understand that the crowd was wild and the heat on Punk was strong but there is no need for the crow to be pushing Punk. I don't blame punk for his reaction, I'd hate that too but I do feel sorry for the glasses guy, he was innocent. I also blame the parents of the idiot kid that keep pushing punk for not putting their foot down and controlling him.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

MVT said:


> Guys it's clearly a work.
> 
> If you look closely on the fan's sunglasses there is a small scorpion logo. The fan was sent by STING to send a message to punk through the WWE Universe. Sting is coming and he is coming for Punk's championship! This was all apart of the _bigger picture_ and the culmination is coming at Hell In A Cell.


He got this.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> Guys like the idiots pushing Punk give wrestling fans a bad name and guys like the one in glasses get hurt unnecessarily. I understand that the crowd was wild and the heat on Punk was strong but there is no need for the crow to be pushing Punk. I don't blame punk for his reaction, I'd hate that too but I do feel sorry for the glasses guy, he was innocent. I also blame the parents of the idiot kid that keep pushing punk for not putting their foot down and controlling him.


watching it again it still looks to me that people are just wanting to touch him as everyone does when wrestlers go into the crowd (done it before myself tbh) and then he starts pushing them off pretty violently which just pisses them off so they start pushing and then it goes from there

security should have done a better job but ultimately it is his fault for reacting


----------



## Nacila (Mar 19, 2011)

Too bad Punk got the wrong guy. Lesnar shirt kid and that sneaky white shirt guy certainly deserved an elbow to the face.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Defei said:


> He was on camera, here you can clearly see his face...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAniQ0L2S3U
> 
> 
> and i'm sure WWE have better video of this incident.


Looking at this video, what it looks like is:

1) The guy in the Lesnar shirt to Punk's left definitely pushed him first. You can pretty much see it happen.

2) The guy who got hit... it looked like was shoved into Punk, and then put his hands up probably trying to signal "My bad" or something.

3) Then, the guy who did get hit, accident or on purpose (I believe accident), hit Punk in the back of the head with his hand. This is what set Punk off and he went crazy on the guy.

The asshole in the Lesnar shirt and the guy who shoved the glasses guy into Punk (if different) are the ones who are at main fault for all that happening. I still want to see video evidence from behind Punk or to the side of where they were, but it looks like the wrong guy did attack. The shoves Punk was getting, on stairs I believe no less, warranted Punk striking back imho. Punk shouldn't have any repercussions for this, he was defending himself.

The guy who got hit however deserves an apology and something like a WM package or something complimentary from WWE. 

Oh, and a new pair of glasses.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

CM Punk,I hate to tell you this but you're in *REAL* trouble now. You hit the WRONG FUCKING GUY and it's all on camera, twitter, and everywhere else. *CHECKMATE*.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^Look at the guy in the Ziggler shirt.


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL PUNK JUST GOT AUSTIN 316'D MIDDLE FINGER AND A HARD SLAP TO THE BACK ON THE HEAD.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> ^Look at the guy in the Ziggler shirt.


That's the pose of a man giving absolutely zero fucks. :lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Why am I not surprised at people defending this? He got shoved so he's allowed to elbow a guy in the face and shove him down as a proportionate response? Jesus fucking Christ. Provoked or not, he's on live TV with thousands of witnesses and the chairman of the damn company talking to him in the ring. How much of a dick and/or a stupid dick do you have to be to do something like that and on top of it all, he hit the wrong fucking guy. Whether this was Punk or not, it was a total dick move and unacceptable behavior for a guy who a lot of people believe has the company on his back atm. Just shocking and the people defending it really don't have a clue. If this was on the street or something, it's still not alright but fair enough, you're on the street. This was on live fucking TV. Of course the idiots shoving him are at fault here but Punk's an even bigger idiot for what he did. I don't think anything will happen to him in terms of his position in the company but I sure as hell think it provides another reason why Punk can never be THE guy. He's too much of a prick. And here I was singing his praises in the Raw discussion thread because he was great on Raw and then he has to go and do something like this. Madness.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

Too bad. If Punk gets fired or suspended right now, there really in no reason for me to watch WWE anymore. Bryan and Kane will get old pretty quick too. This sucks. :no:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Actually, that third hit that I assumed was the glasses guy by accident, as shown in the GIF was actually the grey-shirt guy. The only time the guy with glasses made contact with Punk was when it looked like he was shoved/tripped forward and knocked into Punk, and Punk was able to turn around and catch the guy recuperating, so he figured it was him. Don't blame Punk for that, but the fact is an innocent fan did get attacked because of a few asshole fans around him.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I think you guys jumping on Punk need to get some perspective on this.

Did Punk hit an innocent fan: *Yes*
Did Punk intentionally hit the above innocent fan: *No*
Did Punk intentionally try to hit a fan who was being aggressive towards him: *Yes*

The question here is not whether Punk is in the wrong for hitting an innocent guy, but whether Punk was wrong to react to an aggressive fan. Accidents happen and clearly Punk caught the wrong guy - but I don't think that should factor into people's judgment of him. 

I expect all WWE performers are told to ignore "abuse" from fans and that any reactions will be punished, but at the same time I expect that they also get assurances that security will be in place to deal with situations like this. The security here wasn't good enough and Punk found himself in a situation he shouldn't have been in.

Based on that, I don't think that WWE will come down as hard on Punk as they could do. An accident has happened and made the situation 10x worse than it was, but did there need to be a situation at all? Proper security would have avoided this.

I don't expect Punk to be "de-pushed" as a direct result of this - whatever happens at Hell in a Cell will be what is meant to happen. But I imagine that there will be strong words behind the scenes and perhaps a warning for Punk.

My opinion is that lashing out at fans, regardless of provocation is unprofessional, but given the situation as a whole I'm inclined to take a more lenient view on Punk's actions, and I imagine WWE will do the same.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> CM Punk,I hate to tell you this but you're in *REAL* trouble now. You hit the WRONG FUCKING GUY and it's all on camera, twitter, and everywhere else. *CHECKMATE*.


Dude. Look closer. The guy with the glasses pushes Punk's head right before putting his glasses. Look closer. He gets his head pushed forward and immediately turns to hit the right guy.

EDIT: Oh crap. It might be the guy in a grey shirt who dissapears as soon as Punk turns around. Shit. I think Punk's screwed.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The guy with the glasses was just at the wrong place at the wrong time. 

Punk will probably be fined at most, he's basically carrying the company on his back at the moment, WWE can't really afford to do anything else to him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It's just flat out fucking stupid more than anything else. Live TV? Thousands of people watching? Millions watching at home? Yeah, I think I'll just smack this guy in the face because he shoved me. Oh wait, he didn't actually do anything and I hit him for no reason. Go me!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Sparki said:


> My opinion is that lashing out at fans, regardless of provocation is unprofessional, but given the situation as a whole I'm inclined to take a more lenient view on Punk's actions, and I imagine WWE will do the same.


Basically, this. Hitting a fan is a jerk move, even more so hitting the wrong fan. But, Punk was buzzing on adrenaline after taking several legit punches and whacks from a Kendo stick, jumped into a crowd popping so hard that they literally made the camera rattle, and got mobbed with no visible support from security until he was put in an untenable situation.

Fine him, send him home for a week or two, chew him out for being a jerkass - sure. But any more than that is overreaction.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

What an absolute dick Punk is..so unprofessional by him.I feel sorry for that fan.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The GEEK got what he deserved. Hopefully this will prevent more GEEKS from attending pro graps events.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bad move from Punk. He id my favourite wrestler but he should be suspended if not fired for hitting a fan deliberatly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Why am I not surprised at people defending this? He got shoved so he's allowed to elbow a guy in the face and shove him down as a proportionate response?


He got shoved pretty hardly by the guy with the Lesnar shirt and the guy with glasses got knocked into him by apparently the second time which sent Punk up and seemingly almost slipped down the stairs. Then to top it all off, he gets lightly shoved as what set off the ticking time bomb in Punk's head. All this happening on a flight of stairs to.

Punk's a prick and a douchebag who has a hard time controlling himself at times, but this is just an example of him defending himself. So yeah, I will defend his decision regardless of what people think, because the majority of people on this forum I'm sure would've reacted the same if not worse to being shoved several times on a flight of stairs. I'm not a violent person myself and I try to avoid fights at all cost, but I would've had enough by that point. 

What makes it worse is Punk had to focus on McMahon, so he couldn't get a glimpse of the guys behind him and when he turned, the guy he saw on top of him was glasses guy. He attacked his target, but he wasn't aware enough to know it wasn't the correct one.

You are right though that it's the bottomline as to why Punk can never be the top guy. If he was still a face right now, this would've looked a lot worse than it is. 

And I'm not saying it was professional of Punk to do this, especially as one of the top guys in the company. It was unprofessional, and stupid considering it was on live TV, but at that point if Punk didn't do something what's to say he wouldn't have gotten shoved completely down the stairs at some point? It was a tough situation to call.


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

How hard would it have been for punk to walk away. Either keep walking through the crowd or go stand somewhere else, seriously not that hard. After a few pushes I woulda moved if I was him idk why he didn't.

People who think Punk was right to do this, read my first post a few pages back. It's not like he was stuck there, he could have moved if he was getting hit he really could have. But no instead he decides to get angry and hit somebody. completely unprofessional. Someone in his standing should not do something like that, it was a street hood rat move. For everyone who thinks it was right for punk because he was getting hit too, you're wrong. From our perspective we think that if it was us we would hit the guy too, I would too. BUT HE IS A PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE/ENTERTAINER NOT A NOBODY. PROFESSIONALS CAN NOT DO SOMETHING LIKE THIS.

Look at Ron Artest. Fan threw soda on him and he beat the fans arse. Suspended for a whole year. Cm Punk is an idiot. He was never in any real danger he coulda walked away EASILY. He's just some punk dude who is EXTREMELY EXTREMELY LUCKY X23213213 That nobody attacked him. seriously what kind of crowd was that? I know for a fact if this happened to one of my friends or myself people around me would try to whoop the guys ass. I dont know why the fans didn't start doing it..


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Basically, this. Hitting a fan is a jerk move, even more so hitting the wrong fan. But, Punk was buzzing on adrenaline after taking several legit punches and whacks from a Kendo stick, jumped into a crowd popping so hard that they literally made the camera rattle, and got mobbed with no visible support from security until he was put in an untenable situation.
> 
> Fine him, send him home for a week or two, chew him out for being a jerkass - sure. *But any more than that is overreaction*.


But we all know WWE likes to overreact.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

That fan totally Ziggler'd that xD


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

If people are repeatedly slapping, poking and pushing you doesn't really matter where you are or what the circusmatces are, you're tired and trying to do your job and some dickhead is being a dickhead. Slap the bitch. Just unfortunate that the wrong guy got in the way. Oh well, Punk is probably sorry about that bit but besides that, whatever, move on.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

You simply can't do that anymore. You could do it in the 70s/80s/90s because there wasn't 100s of camera phones and shit to see it. I was listening to the Don Tony show and he said in 99 Edge was coming through the crowd and some guy pulled his coat, Edge turned around and flat out punch the guy square in the face. No camera caught him and he was shocked Meltzer or anyone did not report it the next day.

I know Punk loves being old school, but pick and choose your moments. Anyway, Punk isn't getting shit done to him by the company.

Funny thing is, if it were Orton - He'd be gone.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

AthenaMark said:


> CM Punk,I hate to tell you this but you're in *REAL* trouble now. You hit the WRONG FUCKING GUY and it's all on camera, twitter, and everywhere else. *CHECKMATE*.


well that settles it, he was antagonizing punk BUT punk still should of kept his cool but after seeing that it isn't so bad.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Why is it no1 is commentating on the black guys expression?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Sandrone said:


> He got shoved pretty hardly by the guy with the Lesnar shirt and the guy with glasses got knocked into him by apparently the second time which sent Punk up and seemingly almost slipped down the stairs. Then to top it all off, he gets lightly shoved as what set off the ticking time bomb in Punk's head. All this happening on a flight of stairs to.
> 
> Punk's a prick and a douchebag who has a hard time controlling himself at times, but this is just an example of him defending himself. So yeah, I will defend his decision regardless of what people think, because the majority of people on this forum I'm sure would've reacted the same if not worse to being shoved several times on a flight of stairs . I'm not a violent person myself and I try to avoid fights at all cost, but I would've had enough by that point.
> 
> ...


He was defending himself? From what, the terrible shove of death? Come on. I'm pretty sure if you were the guy in the sunglasses you wouldn't be singing this tune. Then again, given what you're saying now you'd probably get up and ask him to hit you again. If getting shoved a couple of times in a crowd of people would make the majority of folks lash out and start elbow striking others in the face then how in the hell would anybody be able to get through their daily lives without getting into a fight? Don't be silly. Whether this was Punk, Cena, Orton, HHH, Taker, Rock, whoever. It was flat out stupid.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Saul GOONman said:


> The GEEK got what he deserved. Hopefully this will prevent more GEEKS from attending pro graps events.


That excuse isn't gonna fly.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> He was defending himself? From what, the terrible shove of death? Come on. I'm pretty sure if you were the guy in the sunglasses you wouldn't be singing this tune. Then again, given what you're saying now you'd probably get up and ask him to hit you again. If getting shoved a couple of times in a crowd of people would make the majority of folks lash out and start elbow striking others in the face then how in the hell would anybody be able to get through their daily lives without getting into a fight? Don't be silly. Whether this was Punk, Cena, Orton, HHH, Taker, Rock, whoever. It was flat out stupid.


Well it can be the shove of death
The steps at these things seem very small so he could have went down for the count


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Punk's one of those guys who doesn't take shit from anybody,Damn.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> He was defending himself? From what, the terrible shove of death? Come on. I'm pretty sure if you were the guy in the sunglasses you wouldn't be singing this tune. Then again, given what you're saying now you'd probably get up and ask him to hit you again. If getting shoved a couple of times in a crowd of people would make the majority of folks lash out and start elbow striking others in the face then how in the hell would anybody be able to get through their daily lives without getting into a fight? Don't be silly. Whether this was Punk, Cena, Orton, HHH, Taker, Rock, whoever. It was flat out stupid.


Just for clarity, he didn't hit him with an elbow, he hit him with the bottom of his hand. The extension of the arm and the distance isn't right for an elbow strike. As said, just for clarity as facts tend to get distorted during long discussions.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

nikola123 said:


> Well it can be the shove of death
> The steps at these things seem very small so he could have went down for the count


Or he could have walked down a few steps and removed himself from the situation. If the fan then persists, follows him and starts shoving again, then you've got a situation on your hands. Strike first ask questions later doesn't really fly when you're in the position Punk is in.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> well that settles it, he was antagonizing punk BUT punk still should of kept his cool but after seeing that it isn't so bad.


It's pretty fucking bad. You know why? He HIT THE WRONG GUY. LOL.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He thought some guy attacked him, so he attacked back... unfortunately the wrong guy got attack. :lol


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

It was neither guy, it was a third guy from The Grassy Knoll


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Or he could have walked down a few steps and removed himself from the situation. If the fan then persists, follows him and starts shoving again, then you've got a situation on your hands. Strike first ask questions later doesn't really fly when you're in the position Punk is in.


exactly what i've been saying in the thread. Everyone calls him a genius on the mic and on the fly situations and your tellin me the guy couldn't move out the way? He got himself into the situation. He could have got himself out of the situation very simply. But nope


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> CM Punk,I hate to tell you this but you're in *REAL* trouble now. You hit the WRONG FUCKING GUY and it's all on camera, twitter, and everywhere else. *CHECKMATE*.


I don't know if somebody posted this (probably has but it takes too long to read all 100 pages) but what's make Punk actions more stupid is that there was a little kid with his father next to the guy who was attacked.

I mean what's funny is Punk talking the whole year how he is born 10 years later, how he wrestles in the wrong era, Punk marks posting how Punk is the only one who would survive in the Attitude Era and on Raw he was touched by a fan in the crowd, what was very common in the Attitude Era and he starts bitching around :lol

Best proof that Punk is too soft and a big bitch to survive in the Attitude Era.
CM Punk on Austin level in the Attitude Era?
More like Mike Bell level in the Attitude Era where Perry Saturn would make him his bitch in shoot fights :lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> It's pretty fucking bad. You know why? He HIT THE WRONG GUY. LOL.


^THIS :lol
I feel a bit sorry for the guy he hit, because it was clearly the guy behind him! This trolling bastard.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Rboogy said:


> exactly what i've been saying in the thread. Everyone calls him a genius on the mic and on the fly situations and your tellin me the guy couldn't move out the way? He got himself into the situation. He could have got himself out of the situation very simply. But nope


I don't agree that he got himself into the situation. He was surrounded by fans and 2 of them decided to act like dickheads and start shoving him. Rather than take a few steps down and remove himself from the situation, he lashes out and ends up attacking somebody who didn't even do anything.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Before you call Punk a cunt go watch his DVD.

That said, this was very unprofessional of Punk, but then again isn't there supposed to be guys protecting Punk as he goes through the crowd? Isn't that the procedure when a superstar goes into the crowd? 

Anti-Punk trolls loving this I see. Go outside. It was the first good episode of RAW in a while and you all bitch about this?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Before you call Punk a cunt go watch his DVD.
> 
> That said, this was very unprofessional of Punk, but then again isn't there supposed to be guys protecting Punk as he goes through the crowd? Isn't that what they do when a superstar goes into the crowd? *The guy got what he deserved to be honest*, but still very unprofessional.


What guy? The guy who did nothing and ended up getting a smack in the face for his troubles? The whole thing is just so stupid.


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

well now we wait and see.. jerichos was pretty bad too but he was outside of a wwe arena and some chick clearly attacked him first.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> He was defending himself? From what, the terrible shove of death? Come on. I'm pretty sure if you were the guy in the sunglasses you wouldn't be singing this tune. Then again, given what you're saying now you'd probably get up and ask him to hit you again. If getting shoved a couple of times in a crowd of people would make the majority of folks lash out and start elbow striking others in the face then how in the hell would anybody be able to get through their daily lives without getting into a fight? Don't be silly. Whether this was Punk, Cena, Orton, HHH, Taker, Rock, whoever. It was flat out stupid.


:lmao He was on a fucking flight of steps. If he had been shoved harder he could've been sliding down the steps, which not only would've looked bad on Punk as a WWE superstar that he got abused by a few fans, but also the fact is he could've been seriously injured from that.

If I was in the spot the guy was in, I'd be pissed at Punk no doubt, but I'm an understandable guy and after I cooled down I would've reviewed the evidence as I could and put myself in Punk's shoes. It wasn't just a few guys tapping Punk, he was getting roughly shoved, and it's not even so much that, as it is where he was getting shoved.

People are undermining how dangerous of a situation a little shove on stairs can be. End of story, Punk was defending himself. Was it the smartest thing to do? No, but with the adrenaline and several things going on at once, he probably couldn't even hear himself think to come up with a better solution like moving away from that section of the crowd.

The innocent fan however didn't deserve that and was caught in the crossfire, and should have something good coming to him from WWE, including an apology by Punk.


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

Still think he has enough brains to walk away and move around if he wanted. Im still surprised something didn't break out. like a brawl. Very surprised actually. 50 guys vs 1 punk = bad news.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> :lmao He was on a fucking flight of steps. If he had been shoved harder he could've been sliding down the steps, which not only would've looked bad on Punk as a WWE superstar that he got abused by a few fans, but also the fact is he could've been seriously injured from that.
> 
> If I was in the spot the guy was in, I'd be pissed at Punk no doubt, but I'm an understandable guy and after I cooled down I would've reviewed the evidence as I could and put myself in Punk's shoes.
> 
> ...


Of course Punk was in a dangerous situation and he could have been sent down a flight of stairs but he reacted rashly and ended up beating an innocent guy up. No doubt the WWE will be trying to somehow give the guy free tickets, merchandise and pretty much anything else they can to stop him taking legal action.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Best proof that Punk is too soft and a big bitch to survive in the Attitude Era.


I really think, that Punk did that for some reason. He was angry of course and the last trigger was that guy, but im pretty sure Punk knows exactly what he did and not because he lost control. 
I don't know for what reason.

But that's just my opinion. Seems stupid, I know. :B


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Best Heel in the world. unk


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Got to love the punk defence posse. If it was Cena or Sheamus would you say the same thing?

If your going to jump into a rowdy crowd and expect them to do nothing then your a fool. A simple tap on the shoulder is not justification for punching someone. If it was in any sport they would be given a long ban and a huge fine.

Punk should be in deep shit over this. No matter who you are attacking people who pay to come watch you is the lowest of the low.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> What guy? The guy who did nothing and ended up getting a smack in the face for his troubles? The whole thing is just so stupid.


Sorry, don't have the time to read the 1,000 posts of anti Punk trolls jerking off and his marks defending him to death, same repeated argument happens everyday on here whenever Punk is in the topic title

I stand corrected, watching the video more thoroughly the guy behind him didn't seem to hit him at all.

Very unprofessional by Punk, pity, people should be talking about how good this episode of RAW actually was.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

stereo73 said:


> Of course Punk was in a dangerous situation and he could have been sent down a flight of stairs but he reacted rashly and ended up beating an innocent guy up. No doubt the WWE will be trying to somehow give the guy free tickets, merchandise and pretty much anything else they can to stop him taking legal action.


They should as well. The guy was innocent.

By the way, to the people thinking Punk was swinging wildly, think again. He knew who he was attacking, and unfortunately the man was innocent and Punk made a huge mistake.


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

The fan clearly provoked him.He's not innoccent,look at this video and you can clearly see the fan pushing and rushing Punk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFZCcM5WWQU


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Rboogy said:


> Still think he has enough brains to walk away and move around if he wanted. Im still surprised something didn't break out. like a brawl. Very surprised actually. 50 guys vs 1 punk = bad news.


Couldn't you just as easily say sunglasses man should have had enough brains to get the fuck out of the way too? I think if I'm being sandwiched between some drunk fatass and CM Punk I'd probably try to slip out of the way. Well, enough provocation and I'd have probably smacked the shit out of grey shirt dude myself... But nonetheless, I think everybody was pretty well packed in there. The super excited black dude was kind of in the way too.

There really is no justifying the fact that Punk hit the wrong person, but all things considered it is pretty easy to see why things went the way they did.


----------



## krustykrabpizza (Jun 14, 2011)

Does this mean Punk will lose the title before he hits 365 days as WWE Champion?

I certainly hope not


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Whizz187 said:


> The fan clearly provoked him.He's not innoccent,look at this video and you can clearly see the fan pushing and rushing Punk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFZCcM5WWQU


Sorry but thats pathetic... So when i get on the tube each morning and due to there being a crowd I can punch anyone who bumps into me?
He is in a crowded space and is pushed from behind because of how many people behind are trying to watch. If people acted like that in their daily lives you would never get to work...


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

people shouldn't really be feeling him up from behind but he should not have done that no need should be fined


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Look at the video again, repeat from between 0:31 and 0:34 and look to the right of Punk's head. The guy lunges forward and there's a sound as his fist disappears behind Punk's head and he steps forward.

He may not be at all that innocent, not saying what Punk did was right (even if the man did hit him, Punk was stupid to retaliate) because it wasn't, but people need to look at this more openly. I could be wrong, but take a look for yourself.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

I got excited for a minute hoping this would end up taking this boring fucking vanilla midget off the screen.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nothing is going to happen to punk lol. People are looking way to much into this. Punk has way to much stuff coming out and is to hot for them to just punish him big time. It will probably be just a fine and thats it.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

You make it sound like Punk was punched in the face or stabbed in the back or something. He was pushed and tapped on the shoulder......he will be in hospital for months with that injury!

I


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Sorry but thats pathetic... So when i get on the tube each morning and due to there being a crowd I can punch anyone who bumps into me?
> He is in a crowded space and is pushed from behind because of how many people behind are trying to watch. If people acted like that in their daily lives you would never get to work...


He was trying to pay attention to Vince's promo but he couldn't as he was pushed around the whole time.He got angry so he punched the first guy he saw behind him and it's not that they kept bumping into him by mistake,they intentionally pushed him around,just people acting like dickheads.I would have done the same thing too if I was him.You gotta notice that they did that on purpose to anger him and now that I look at it,the one fan that acted the most like a douchebag was the kid with Lesnar shirt and not that guy that he punched,he actually bumped into him with his elbow by mistake but Punk couldn't know who did that so he punched him as he was the guy that was behind him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Controversy creates cash?

We'll see soon, I suppose.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Look at the video again, repeat from between 0:31 and 0:34 and look to the right of Punk's head. The guy lunges forward and there's a sound as his fist disappears behind Punk's head and he steps forward.
> 
> He may not be at all that innocent, not saying what Punk did was right (even if the man did hit him, Punk was stupid to retaliate) because it wasn't, but people need to look at this more openly. I could be wrong, but take a look for yourself.


that is just how it looks from that angle - the front angle it doesn't look like that at all but I'm sure WWE lawyers will use that tape to get Punk out of any trouble via some lame self defence argument


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Whizz187 said:


> He was trying to pay attention to Vince's promo but he couldn't as he was pushed around the whole time.He got angry so he punched the first guy he saw behind him and it's not that they kept bumping into him by mistake,they intentionally pushed him around,just people acting like dickheads.I would have done the same thing too if I was him.You gotta notice that they did that on purpose to anger him and now that I look at it,the one fan that acted the most like a douchebag was the kid with Lesnar shirt and that guy that he punched actually bumped into him with his elbow by mistake but Punk couldn't know who did that.


So what your saying is a CROWD should not be acting like a CROWD right? It happens in every crowded situation where there are lots of people...on the train, in the lift, at concerts, in queues, in sport stadiums, walking down town at a weekend. He was bumped....thats all it was. If he is not comfortable with being in a crowd then don't go in the crowd! He wanted the fans interaction and thats why he ran into it. Go look at other videos from when he did it. Mainly the one where he won at mitb and ran into the crowd with the title. He was swamped by people all pushing and poking him. There are no excuses he knew what to expect and he knew their was no way the fans would just sit on their ass and do nothing.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The guy with the Brock lesnar shirt pushed him harder and all cm punk did was look at him, so why did he hit the guy behind him?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Look at the video again, repeat from between 0:31 and 0:34 and look to the right of Punk's head. The guy lunges forward and there's a sound as his fist disappears behind Punk's head and he steps forward.
> 
> He may not be at all that innocent, not saying what Punk did was right (even if the man did hit him, Punk was stupid to retaliate) because it wasn't, but people need to look at this more openly. I could be wrong, but take a look for yourself.


Hm... I disagree. To me it looks like the guy is shoved from someone behind him. Punk in turn is knocked forward a bit. He turns around looking angry, then turns back. Meanwhile sunglasses guy starts to put on his sunglasses, Punk suddenly swivels around again and decks the guy. 

Even if the sunglasses guy did shove Punk a bit at the :31 mark, that doesn't seem to be the thing that set him off.

Actually the more I watch that clip the more it seems like sunglasses guy is holding his glasses in one hand and is shoved forward from someone behind him (probably trying to reach out to Punk). He puts his hand out in front to steady himself against Punk who in turn is pushed forward. Punk turns around agitated and then turns back, and then for whatever reason turns around again to knock the guy down when he's putting his glasses on. 

And if you watch at :26 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFZCcM5WWQU some short guy or kid, I can't even tell shoves Punk pretty hard. Then again at :33 he moves forward to Punk's back and that's when Punk is knocked forward again so I wonder if this whole time it was the short guy in the black shirt.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Punk didn't hit hte wrong guy. In the beginning he pushes Punk from behind then taps his head thats when Punk elbow smashed him LOL Good on Punk. Fan's cant assume they're untouchable


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Falkono said:


> So what your saying is a CROWD should not be acting like a CROWD right? It happens in every crowded situation where there are lots of people...on the train, in the lift, at concerts, in queues, in sport stadiums, walking down town at a weekend. He was bumped....thats all it was. If he is not comfortable with being in a crowd then don't go in the crowd! He wanted the fans interaction and thats why he ran into it. Go look at other videos from when he did it. Mainly the one where he won at mitb and ran into the crowd with the title. He was swamped by people all pushing and poking him. There are no excuses he knew what to expect and he knew their was no way the fans would just sit on their ass and do nothing.


He shouldn't be hitting people but the comparison with this to what was at MITB doesn't hold up. It's not the same when people are trying to get near you when celebrating and being happy as when people deliberately push and do other things with the sole purpose to annoy you. The fact that it's not smart to hit fans comes across without poor comparisons.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> The guy with the Brock lesnar shirt pushed him harder and all cm punk did was look at him, so why did he hit the guy behind him?


I saw this and thought the same thing at first. Then you notice Punk turns his head towards the glasses guy and is probably not sure who attacked him. Glasses guy gets shoved into Punk and Punk sees glasses guys at that point and thinks he did the initial shove as well. Follow that up with the smack in the back of the head, and Punk lashes out at him.

It's such a fucking mess. Punk will never be entirely in the clear for this because fact remains, he attacked an innocent fan. Hopefully though WWE does the right thing, not only from a legal sense but from a moral sense, as well as Punk, and the guy gets an apology and something big from WWE.


----------



## The Chicken Man (May 18, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Dude. Look closer. The guy with the glasses pushes Punk's head right before putting his glasses. Look closer. He gets his head pushed forward and immediately turns to hit the right guy.
> 
> EDIT: Oh crap. It might be the guy in a grey shirt who dissapears as soon as Punk turns around. Shit. I think Punk's screwed.


I'm still convinced the guy with the glasses pushes Punk's head with his wrist/forearm. Of course I can see everything the guy in the white/gray top is doing, too. But I think the guy with the glasses makes contact with Punk's head, and that was the last straw. IDK if the guy did in on purpose. I blame security for the whole thing.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

A misunderstanding, would have been much better if Punk did it to that dumbfuck who pushed him twice. The guy behind was unlucky but seeing the video it was not a punch, a shove.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I take back what I said in the last post. The kid in the black shirt shoved him pretty hard but it wasn't what set him completely off for some reason. 



The Chicken Man said:


> I'm still convinced the guy with the glasses pushes Punk's head with his wrist/forearm. Of course I can see everything the guy in the white/gray top is doing, too. But I think the guy with the glasses makes contact with Punk's head, and that was the last straw. IDK if the guy did in on purpose. I blame security for the whole thing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFZCcM5WWQU From this angle you can clearly see the guy in the gray shirt's arm at :38 when the sunglasses guy is opening his glasses. Even then it was a shove to the head. If anyone deserved a punch it was that little shit in the Lesnar shirt who almost knocked Punk down the flight of stairs.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

If that were me, I'd use it as a bragging right and tell my friends that I got hit by Punk. I would'nt take legal action because if not doing so and Punk getting getting heat for hitting a fan which would happen to be me, I'd just feel like I'm taking part into getting him over as a heel. But that's just me and I'm just awesome like that.


----------



## LeisureForce (Oct 9, 2012)

This is exactly what the WWE needs right now. A little controversy to stir the pot.

That crowd was on fire, but wow what a group of douche bags involved in that incidents. I wish Punk popped that little kid in the head. I don't know if I would have been able hold myself back.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So Punk hit the wrong guy? Dopey cunt.

Would be funny if the guy decides to milk WWE/Punk dry.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Chingo Bling said:


> Punk is a cunt.


This.

Or it's more that Phil is a cunt. Punk as a character is alright.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I wonder how that douche feels for pussy-ing out and witness Punk lash out on the wrong dude.


----------



## LeisureForce (Oct 9, 2012)

Foz said:


> If that were me, I'd use it as a bragging right and tell my friends that I got hit by Punk. I would'nt take legal action because if not doing so and Punk getting getting heat for hitting a fan which would happen to be me, I'd just feel like I'm taking part into getting him over as a heel. But that's just me and I'm just awesome like that.


:lol


----------



## The Chicken Man (May 18, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> I take back what I said in the last post. The kid in the black shirt shoved him pretty hard but it wasn't what set him completely off for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFZCcM5WWQU From this angle you can clearly see the guy in the gray shirt's arm at :38 when the sunglasses guy is opening his glasses. Even then it was a shove to the head. If anyone deserved a punch it was that little shit in the Lesnar shirt who almost knocked Punk down the flight of stairs.


Yes I can see that. I can see him then hide behind the guy which makes it seem like Punk hits the wrong fan. But at :38 The guy with the sunglasses hits the top of Punk's head with his wrist/forearm. Punk's head moves. 

At :37 you can see he has his right hand raised above Punk's head. You can see his black T-shirt sleeve; His hand is raised then it comes down, and I think it makes contact as it comes down. Then he raises both his arms to put on his glasses. 

I'm not denying anything that the little shit in the white/gray top did.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Chicken Man said:


> Yes I can see that. I can see him then hide behind the guy which makes it seem like Punk hits the wrong fan. But at :38 The guy with the sunglasses hits the top of Punk's head with his wrist/forearm. Punk's head moves.
> 
> At :37 you can see he has his right hand raised above Punk's head. You can see his black T-shirt sleeve; His hand is raised then it comes down, and I think it makes contact as it comes down. Then he raises both his arms to put on his glasses.
> 
> I'm not denying anything that the little shit in the white/gray top did.


Yeah, but at the same exact moment, it looks like the guy in the grey shirt hit Punk's head first before hiding behind the guy with the glasses. So we can't really tell who hit him. At first, I thought the guy with the glasses hit him with his forearm, but now that I look at it again, I really believe the guy in the grey shirt did it and Punk hit the wrong dude.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Chicken Man said:


> Yes I can see that. I can see him then hide behind the guy which makes it seem like Punk hits the wrong fan. But at :38 The guy with the sunglasses hits the top of Punk's head with his wrist/forearm. Punk's head moves.
> 
> At :37 you can see he has his right hand raised above Punk's head. You can see his black T-shirt sleeve; His hand is raised then it comes down, and I think it makes contact as it comes down. Then he raises both his arms to put on his glasses.
> 
> I'm not denying anything that the little shit in the white/gray top did.


I don't know I still think that was the guy in the gray shirt. He moves his arm forward just as sunglasses guy moves his hand up past Punk's head so it's a bit unclear. 

All around it's just a complete mess and Punk acted really unprofessionally. I would be shocked if he got away completely unpunished.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r8d9P2yj7c&feature=youtu.be

There was a guy behind sunglasses that pushed Punk.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

After already turning around at people giving them the ole' "hands OFF" look, the little Lesnar kid stops touching him (though I think he's yelling "***" at him from pretty close up, if my lipreading skills are anything to go by). Sunglasses victim guy is just being himself. And the "douche of the evening" award goes to the guy in the grey hoody (i think it was a hoody anyway) who flat out no doubt about it gives Punk a decent push then quickly retreats behind sunglasses guy. You kinda have to remember here that Punk is standing at the top of a flight of stairs people. If you were under the impression that people were knowingly trying to push you down a flight of stairs, then what would you do? 

Punk's reaction went way too far. But let's be real here: the group of people surrounding him there, and ESPECIALLY the guy trying to shove him down a flight of stairs, aren't in the clear here either...


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

The fans fault... CM punk could have fall down the stairs... It dangerous to be pushing people off the stairs and he has the right to defend himself.. I Would have done the same thing


----------



## The Chicken Man (May 18, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> I don't know I still think that was the guy in the gray shirt. He moves his arm forward just as sunglasses guy moves his hand up past Punk's head so it's a bit unclear.
> 
> All around it's just a complete mess and Punk acted really unprofessionally. I would be shocked if he got away completely unpunished.


Well yeah it would be nice to see it from a different angle. I see everything the white top guy does, but I think the guy in the glasses hits Punk on the noggin at the same time. Either way, Punk's reaction was stupid and unprofessional. And security really should have been doing their job.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Work. :vince someone told Vince the writing sucked. What better way to get heat than to hit a fan. unk2


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

Noticed that straight away and so did Vince! I know it was unprofessional but for all we know the guy could have grabbed his arse or said something as we only see the reverse elbow.

Not that it's justification. Personally I find it fucking hilarious. Loving this Punk heel run as it's effectively his real life persona. 

Hope this doesn't result in him dropping the title. If it does, they should officially strip him of it and suspend him, before having him return to reclaim it instantly to major heel heat.


----------



## LeisureForce (Oct 9, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Work. :vince someone told Vince the writing sucked. What better way to get heat than to hit a fan. unk2


I have to agree.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is a thought, why didn't Punk just simply......move away?

Common sense people.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> After already turning around at people giving them the ole' "hands OFF" look, the little Lesnar kid stops touching him (though I think he's yelling "***" at him from pretty close up, if my lipreading skills are anything to go by). Sunglasses victim guy is just being himself. *And the "douche of the evening" award goes to the guy in the grey hoody (i think it was a hoody anyway) who flat out no doubt about it gives Punk a decent push then quickly retreats behind sunglasses guy. *You kinda have to remember here that Punk is standing at the top of a flight of stairs people. If you were under the impression that people were knowingly trying to push you down a flight of stairs, then what would you do?
> 
> Punk's reaction went way too far. But let's be real here: the group of people surrounding him there, and ESPECIALLY the guy trying to shove him down a flight of stairs, aren't in the clear here either...


Exactly. What a fucking idiot that guy is.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

punk hitting a fan= ratings? haha just makes wwe wrestlers look like douche bags, their your fans why attack them they didn't do anything to you, and im a punk fan.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Anything official been made of this?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Anything official been made of this?


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1009/556998/cm-punk/

Police report filed.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone else think Vince should work a story line off of this? Vince, and HHH should come out, and strip CM Punk of his title next week, and say that he is a disgrace to the WWE, and his actions last week were beyond the line. Vince says it's one thing to hit him, but to strike out the fans is another thing. I guess admitting this wrong could get them sued, but how much could that dude really get from this? Any Lawyers out there can answer that?

Honestly, I think it would be awesome to see Punk stripped of his title by Vince, and HHH. Vince would be irate, and next weeks Raw would be another shocker. Vince says that Punk could be fired, but he would rather see him suffer in hell, and that if Punk even thinks of quitting he'll be sued for every single penny he is worth. I certainly think stripping the WWE title off of Punk could make things a bit more interesting. Cena can't wrestle, and the only other option is Ryback. This sets up a WWE title match made by Vince McMahon that he says will "Shock the World".

Vince says that at Hell in a Cell there will only be "one". Mr. McMahon says that Ryback will take on Sheamus, and it will be for the Undisputed WWE Championship that Vince McMahon will debut that night. He says that Sheamus is currently scheduled to face The Big Show, and that will no longer be the case regardless of what Big Show may want. This prompts Big Show's music to hit, and Vince along with HHH knew it was coming. Show looks at both men, and wants to know why? An irate McMahon tells Big Show that he has no chance, and HHH tells Big Show he couldn't draw a circle with a Frisbee on the paper to outline. Show knocks out both men, and just leaves.

At this point you have The Hell in a Cell card now featuring Sheamus vs Ryback, and it's for the WWE Undisputed Heavyweight Championship. This match would end with The Big Show coming out, and destroying both men leading to a complete mess in the ring. When I say Big Show destroys both men, I mean he should literally chokeslam each guy 3 times. Throw them around, and completely prove what a man his size could do each week, and night if this shit were real. He leaves, and moments later out comes Dolph Ziggler with his MITB. He pulls Ryback over Sheamus, and then wakes the other official(ironically knocked out) who would then count 1-2-3! 

Ryback officially becomes the first ever WWE Undisputed Champion since the name change from WWF, as officially Jericho is the first ever WWF Undisputed Champion. However, Dolph then his finisher on Ryback who is practically unconscious. This gives Dolph the Undisputed WWE title, and the he becomes the first ever person to defeat Ryback. Your new WWE Undisputed Champion Dolph Ziggler, and the first person to end Ryback's streak. Now, I know Ziggler isn't the greatest person to throw in there, but he is the MITB winner, and if Vince were to strip CM Punk of the title, and allow for only one main championship this would be a solid way to do it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Frustration is something that you cannot control, even when you're a professionnal wrestler working for the biggest company in the world. I'm not saying what Punk did was right, but I understand what went through his mind at that point. Usually, fans pat the wrestlers on their backs or their arms when they stand in the crowd, but this time they went too far. 

Punk cares about fans. He wouldn't screen his DVD in his hometown if he wasn't a guy who cared about fans. But a bunch of douchebags pushing him and laughing in his face, that's just asking for it. 

I hope all he gets is a fine. He didn't hurt the fan or anything.

(And yes, I'm a little biaised here cause I'm a CM Punk fan)


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MikeChase27 said:


> WTF the IWC thinks its okay for fans to hit wrestlers? Thats rule number #1 when a wrestler is around you don't fucking lay your hands on them.


No one is saying that. However, it's probably not a good idea to have the top heel surrounded by a crowd of people with no security close by.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1009/556998/cm-punk/
> 
> Police report filed.


That wont last. Vince will prolly invite the fan to a show. Have him on tv most likely in a segment with Punk. Punk will apologize in the most heelish way ever and this will all be forgetten about.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> their your fans why attack them they didn't do anything to you


The Kid in the Lesnar shirt who's yelling obscenities at the top of his lungs at Punk and shoves him several times, has his lower arms and hands taped with the X on the back of the hand, just like Punk always does. I guess some "fans" have mixed emotions about their wrestlers..

And glasses guy did not hit Punk, Punk's head moving is a result of the push he gets and him trying to regain his balance. 

I go to football matches all the time and especially when a rivaling team comes by the stands can get pretty hectic. If I get a shove here or there I don't mind, it's to be expected. But when a guy is shoving me for the sole reason of either getting a rise out of me or to just be annoying, ESPECIALLY if I'm standing somewhere along or on top of a flight of stairs, you can bet your bottom dollar I won't just take that on the chin, especially after I've already given a warning of sorts to quit it (gave an angry look). 

The guy in the grey hoody should've gotten hit, not glasses guy. I'd be perfectly fine with Punk casually smacking some sense into grey hoody guy. HE had it coming. It's just too bad glasses guy got caught in the crossfire...


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1009/556998/cm-punk/
> 
> Police report filed.


Watching those vids, especially the first, you can clearly see people really shoving Punk from behind. Ok it was the wrong guy, but everyone around him should have got the message to give him some space.

Try not being on edge after a bunch of gurning morons try pushing you down a flight of stairs when you're adrenaline's up.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Not sure if repost but...



> @Dan_Danielson1 was at RAW tonight and passed on the following regarding CM Punk's altercation with a fan.
> 
> Dan said the fan pushed at CM Punk in the back of the head. It was after this that CM Punk hit him with a spinning back fist and continued to go after him.
> 
> There have been some questions as to whether CM Punk went after the wrong fan, but many of the videos surfacing online don't show any action taken by the gentlemen other than putting his glasses on before CM Punk swung at him. Dan confirms the man who got hit by CM Punk was the man who pushed CM Punk from behind.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

chargebeam said:


> Frustration is something that you cannot control, even when you're a professionnal wrestler working for the biggest company in the world. I'm not saying what Punk did was right, but I understand what went through his mind at that point. Usually, fans pat the wrestlers on their backs or their arms when they stand in the crowd, but this time they went too far.
> 
> Punk cares about fans. He wouldn't screen his DVD in his hometown if he wasn't a guy who cared about fans. But a bunch of douchebags pushing him and laughing in his face, that's just asking for it.
> 
> ...


A police report has been filed. He's not going to get just a fine.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

We don't need fan reports from there. We've seen the close up videos and he hit the wrong guy.

The guy looked really shaken up at the end of RAW.


----------



## SportsFan4Life (Dec 30, 2011)

Guy in the cream kinda jumper behind the guy putting glasses on pushed Punk forcefully in the back of the head....

Had to laugh when that same guy was nowhere to be seen when Punk retaliated - he shat it and was nowhere to be seen, at least the kid heckling with Punk was pushing him while he was in front of him that other guy who caused the fuss was a proper coward striking him from behind!


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

the guy in the gray shirt was the one who deserved a beating.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I wonder if all this media about him will boost sells of his DVD today.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBXmwMLPCAs&feature=player_embedded

Right there. What Punk did was not right but that fan shouldn't have shoved his head.
The guy with the sunglasses is owed an apology.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

AthenaMark said:


> CM Punk,I hate to tell you this but you're in *REAL* trouble now. You hit the WRONG FUCKING GUY and it's all on camera, twitter, and everywhere else. *CHECKMATE*.


Punks a piece of trash. He had no idea about his surroundings before wildly swinging at the guy. See that kid being held up for a better view by his parent? Imagine if punk accidentally blasted that kid or knocked him out of his parents hands. He cant be doing this type of thing and should be punished servilely. The guy barely even touched point, slight love tap on the back of the head. Should he be annoyed? Yes. Should he blindly started kicking peoples asses when there are little kids 3 feet away, god no.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

It blows my mind that some of you guys are still defending Punk after what he did last night. You are probably the same moms basement dweller unattached from reality psychos who worship Chris Benoit.

People in the stands have posted vids on YouTube and it clearly shows the guy who got hit did nothing to Punk. PERIOD. End of story. He was attacked and assaulted. If the WWE didnt want their top heel to get slapped on the shoulder by little kids in the crowd.... THEN DONT MAKE HIM GO IN THE CROWD! You cant just start randomly swinging on innocent people.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol everyone moans about the pg era and then a fan gets a wee shove in the face and everyone freaks out. Scott Steiner used to attack fans all the time in the late 90s and the fans realised it was part of being a heel. It's not like he really hurt the guy, he shoved his face


----------



## Cenation420 (Oct 9, 2012)

What a prick! His next opponent better kick his skinnyfat ass and humble him


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1009/556998/cm-punk/
> 
> Police report filed.


Wow, fat grey shirt guy got Millhouse a broken pair of glasses.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Punk should pay big money to the fan he wrongly attacked. End of story. 

Keep the storyline as it is, don't bury him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Wrestling Fans are the worse sport fans in the world. Even worse than the racist Soccer fans in the UK. The guy that touched Punk touched him in a way that didn't warrant the reaction Punk gave. Yet you Punk marks will do anything possible to defend your golden boy.

All the logic in the world has already been said in this thread and it doesn't phase you.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

EightSeven said:


> It blows my mind that some of you guys are still defending Punk after what he did last night. You are probably the same moms basement dweller unattached from reality psychos who worship Chris Benoit.
> 
> People in the stands have posted vids on YouTube and it clearly shows the guy who got hit did nothing to Punk. PERIOD. End of story. He was attacked and assaulted. If the WWE didnt want their top heel to get slapped on the shoulder by little kids in the crowd.... THEN DONT MAKE HIM GO IN THE CROWD! You cant just start randomly swinging on innocent people.


You obviously missed the entire situation. While Punk's reaction was unprofessional and over the top, one fan tried to push him down the stairs and another slapped him in the head. Any normal person would react that way, but unfortunately it was the guy getting pushed into Punk who got the retaliation, not the actual pushers.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

I hope CM Punk never finds himself in a crowded subway, the passengers will have broken noses and fat lips by the end of the ride.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

who cares shit happens


----------



## JIGLET (Oct 9, 2012)

Punk has a napoleon complex... he needs to go back to wrestling in gyms because little jerks like him cant be in the WWE until they learn to act like adults.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

If only we could get the identity of the guy who really hit him on the left here. The poor bald guy on the right is the innocent one that was attacked by Punk.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't blame him for wailing on the fans who kept pushing him but it's ridiculous that an innocent fan got punched in the face for nothing


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Headliner said:


> lol Wrestling Fans are the worse sport fans in the world. Even worse than the racist Soccer fans in the UK. The guy that touched Punk touched him in a way that didn't warrant the reaction Punk gave. Yet you Punk marks will do anything possible to defend your golden boy.
> 
> All the logic in the world has already been said in this thread and it doesn't phase you.


Your pretty much right, he overreacted, he'll have to pay the price whatever that is.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

If Jim Cornette had Punk's mentality he'd be inside by now.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

So sad to see the peeps still defending Punk for this mess. Probably get a suspension but what good will that do? 

Punks an asshole and that's never gonna change.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Just punish him with money. Please!


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Headliner said:


> lol *Wrestling Fans are the worse sport fans in the world. Even worse than the racist Soccer fans in the UK*. The guy that touched Punk touched him in a way that didn't warrant the reaction Punk gave. Yet you Punk marks will do anything possible to defend your golden boy.
> 
> All the logic in the world has already been said in this thread and it doesn't phase you.


way to generalise dickhead


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> If only we could get the identity of the guy who really hit him on the left here. The poor bald guy on the right is the innocent one that was attacked by Punk.


that image isn't right - the dude putting on the glasses actually really did push him on the back of the head in a manner of it sort of being like a light punch to the head but still punk overreacted

I thought it was the shoulder tap too but Fatso "deal with it bro" actually did push punks cranium.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

We all lose if Punk gets buried. Just have him be the one who pays big money to the fan.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

YOU DON'T TOUCH THE WRESTLERS

if this was japan we wouldn't be having this conversation, because in japan they still respect the art of professional wrestling and realize if they want to be safe they need to back away from the wrestlers, not crowd in and slap them and push them, etc. 

i've heard a lot of reports that say punk was repeatedly shoved and slapped in the back of the head. it's unfortunate if he did hit the wrong fan but the people acting like punk is a terrible person and should be fired are ridiculous. this is WRESTLING and no matter if wwe wants to try and contain it in a PG box, wrestling will never be PG because of it's very nature. 

punk did what he thought was warranted for his safety in the moment and i don't think it's appropriate to judge his actions while sitting at home pointing fingers at the tv set. could punk have handled it better? sure. but he didn't. get over it, cry babies.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

1. that guy in a gray shirt is a dumbass and a chicken

2. Punk has lost his mind, I know the guy is a jerk, but I thought he had some common sense.

3. it will be interesting to see what Punk's punishment is and if they will continue their plans for him


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

To those crying about how the fan did nothing and it was an overreaction:

- Yes the fan who was hit did nothing wrong, however:
- Punk had repeatedly told fans immediately behind him to stop pushing him - he is pushed hard at least twice a few seconds before that and nearly fell down the stairs.
- Punk is obviously pissed off. Who moves closer to an athlete who is pissed off and known for being volatile and aggressive with fans?

Should Punk be suspended and fined? Yes. Should he be charged with assault? No! It was self-defence as he had literally just been pushed twice beforehand, and had already warned people not to do it again. The wrong guy got hit, but it was not a criminal act.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> So sad to see the peeps still defending Punk for this mess. Probably get a suspension but what good will that do?
> 
> Punks an asshole and that's never gonna change.


So sad to see people thinking it's ok for the fans to assault him. Punk's fault that he overreacted and ended up hitting the wrong guy, but he's a real fucking dude that grew up in the hardcore scene in Chicago. He doesn't take shit and these things will happen if people do stupid shit like this. (I would just like to reiterate that his reaction was unprofessional as a Superstar, but completely reasonable as a man who almost got pushed down a flight of stairs and slapped in the head.)


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

StanStansky said:


> You obviously missed the entire situation. While Punk's reaction was unprofessional and over the top, one fan tried to push him down the stairs and another slapped him in the head. Any normal person would react that way, but unfortunately it was the guy getting pushed into Punk who got the retaliation, not the actual pushers.


No, a normal person would not have reacted that way. They would have just moved to a new spot. Punk is just a douche.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Why do ppl want Punk to ge fired? Do you really wanna see Sheamus, Cena and Ryback in the main event????


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

bboy said:


> Punk is a disgrace, he should be stripped of the title, fired and banned from ever wrestling for wwe. This is totally uncalled for. You talk sh!t about the fans all night and then go in the crowd and expect nothing to happen? Punk is a complete idiot. He gives it out alot but can't take it when it comes his way.
> 
> he is not the type of person you want leading your company. The quicker cena heals and wins the title the better. He always gets boo'd and abused but he is a man and he is a gentleman. He respects the wwe universe as he knows they make him who he is.
> 
> ...


Definitely your finest hour mate. (Y)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not gonna read through 110 pages but I'm gonna leave my opinion here. I've seen the footage from numerous angles and all I got out of it is that Punk is a complete dickhead. I understand the fans that keep tapping him on the shoulder and push him are annoying but every wrestler that walks through the crowd has to put up with it. The video posted on the opening post shows that the guy that took the hit accidentally bumped elbow into Punk's head while putting on his glasses which causes Punk to snap and hit him violently for no good reason.

For those of you that try to justify this, I was watching a Highlight Reel from 2003 with The Rock the other day and it was when he turned face and made sporadic appearances around June time. He went into the crowd and the fans were all over him to the point you'd think the guy would be crushed. Yet not once did he hit anyone or anything like that. There's a difference between being a heel and a complete dickhead. When a fan throws something at a wrestler, you're all here moaning about how stupid it was and how the fan deserves to get his ass kicked but Punk violently hits a fan despite said fan not doing anything wrong and you try to say it was his right and it's a "heel act". He could have hit him in the eye with the elbow and blinded him, he could have bloodied his mouth, he could have broken his nose or destroyed his property by knocking the glasses of the fan's hands (which he did) and glasses are not exactly a cheap thing to get.

Punk deserves every bit of shit he's going to get which he hopefully will. I hope the fan sues him for everything he can and they depush his short-tempered ass and cancel the match with The Rock and end his title reign right here. Please God, let it happen!


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't defend him, I just think he should be fined big. Burying him will make everybody lose.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Smoogle said:


> Your pretty much right, he overreacted, he'll have to pay the price whatever that is.


Yeah. Like people said I think it's going to depend on if the Democrats use it against Linda. Then for sure he'll have to drop the title. 


Stadhart said:


> way to generalise dickhead


No shit. Not every fan is bad but as a collective unit it's pretty bad. That's how society is judged.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> So sad to see people thinking it's ok for the fans to assault him. Punk's fault that he overreacted and ended up hitting the wrong guy, but he's a real fucking dude that grew up in the hardcore scene in Chicago. He doesn't take shit and these things will happen if people do stupid shit like this. (I would just like to reiterate that his reaction was unprofessional as a Superstar, but completely reasonable as a man who almost got pushed down a flight of stairs and slapped in the head.)


I'm sorry but Punk is a unprofessional bitch. Guys like Cena or The Rock never attacked a member of the crowd, crowds which were more hostile than the one last night.



Choke2Death said:


> I'm not gonna read through 110 pages but I'm gonna leave my opinion here. I've seen the footage from numerous angles and all I got out of it is that Punk is a complete dickhead. I understand the fans that keep tapping him on the shoulder and push him are annoying but every wrestler that walks through the crowd has to put up with it. The video posted on the opening post shows that the guy that took the hit accidentally bumped elbow into Punk's head while putting on his glasses which causes Punk to snap and hit him violently for no good reason.
> 
> For those of you that try to justify this, I was watching a Highlight Reel from 2003 with The Rock the other day and it was when he turned face and made sporadic appearances around June time. He went into the crowd and the fans were all over him to the point you'd think the guy would be crushed. Yet not once did he hit anyone or anything like that. There's a difference between being a heel and a complete dickhead. When a fan throws something at a wrestler, you're all here moaning about how stupid it was and how the fan deserves to get his ass kicked but Punk violently hits a fan despite said fan not doing anything wrong and you try to say it was his right and it's a "heel act". He could have hit him in the eye with the elbow and blinded him, he could have bloodied his mouth, he could have broken his nose or destroyed his property by knocking the glasses of the fan's hands (which he did) and glasses are not exactly a cheap thing to get.
> 
> Punk deserves every bit of shit he's going to get which he hopefully will. I hope the fan sues him for everything he can and they depush his short-tempered ass and cancel the match with The Rock and end his title reign right here. Please God, let it happen!


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

I always thought he wasn't that bad comes off arrogant in some interviews but everyone has strong opinions about some topics and he comes off a little conceited by the fact he's a dick to fans in real life but putting yourself in his shoes they travel a lot and people can be idiots fawning over celebrities.

Honestly I get why he was so annoyed about being touched but to punch someone in the moment is totally over the line regardless of adrenaline you need to have self control to be a practician martial arts which punk apparently is so he should be able to keep it together at work. 

On top of that the fact he's shown no sign of remorse despite the fact that it's now well publicised that he got the wrong is just completely devoid of how a responsible adult acts. 

I like punk the character but things like this make me dislike the man behind the character whereas I immensely dislike cena the character but cannot fault the man playing him.


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

Masked Janos said:


> The wrong guy got hit, but it was not a criminal act.


Oh so attacking someone that did nothing to you isn't a crime? I love your logic.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

So this thread is still going strong. What controversy! 

But, to be serious, why is it so hard for some people here to recognize that there's blame to go around? 

It's funny how extreme some people in this thread on either side.

Punk overreacted, but it's understandable why he did; that one fan appears to be innocent, but all the other fools harassing Punk aren't. And the WWE should not send heels into the crowd without security.

Get some perspective people.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

punk hit the WRONG fan, it IS a criminal act.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

this is a classic 'line in the sand' moment for us fans. those of you who think what punk did is completely wrong, not understandable, not justifiable in anyway, shape or form versus those of us who see punk's side of it, that while not being the right way to handle the situation, is not a damning offense. this is professional fucking wrestling, people. 15-20 years ago this wouldn't have been blown out of proportion like it is right now. punk should be fined and be responsible for compensation for the fan. i don't believe a suspension is appropriate given the circumstances.

no matter what side of the line you are on, god help us all if punk is suspended and we have to endure cena and ryback for the immediate future.


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

StanStansky said:


> So sad to see people thinking it's ok for the fans to assault him. Punk's fault that he overreacted and ended up hitting the wrong guy, but he's a real fucking dude that grew up in the hardcore scene in Chicago. He doesn't take shit and these things will happen if people do stupid shit like this. (I would just like to reiterate that his reaction was unprofessional as a Superstar, but completely reasonable as a man who almost got pushed down a flight of stairs and slapped in the head.)


His reaction, of hitting an innocent bystander was completely reasonable as a man. Whoever taught you how to be a man fucked up.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

Seeret said:


> Oh so attacking someone that did nothing to you isn't a crime? I love your logic.


In UK law you can use "reasonable force" to defend yourself or carry out a pre-emptive strike if you fear for your safety. He had been repeatedly pushed and after warning the fans not to do it, still got pushed. I'm a police officer so I know about interpretation of criminal acts.

Don't know how that translates into US law, but the self defence laws will be similar. If Punk had a genuinely held belief that the fan with the stupid sunglasses was the one who pushed him (not for the first time), and that he feared for his safety he will get let off. He won't be charged with assault.

That's not to say it's RIGHT for Punk to have done it. He shouldn't have done it, and he should get fined and suspended for it by the company. I'm not condoning his actions.

But it was not a criminal act.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Belladonna29 said:


> So this thread is still going strong. What controversy!
> 
> But, to be serious, why is it so hard for some people here to recognize that there's blame to go around?
> 
> ...


There is blame to go around, just not to the guy who was attacked. That's the biggest issue here, wrestlers have had to resort to hitting fans before, but only fans that have quite obviously provoked them, Punk has just attacked a guy who's done nothing wrong. Guy paid money to go see a wrestling show and ends up getting elbowed and punched...Punk has no defense there. At all.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

So, you're arguing that we should be judging "right and wrong" based on push considerations as opposed to what actually happened?
If Ryback or Cena (since you mentioned them) had done the same thing, you'd likely want them suspended, because they're not Punk?

I'm just making sure I'm reading your "argument" correctly.

I'm at the point where I think a suspension might be warranted, simply to show people that "assaulting the wrong guy" doesn't fly as a defense.
When it was initially brought to my attention, my reaction was "Well, we know who's not winning at HiaC."


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Masked Janos said:


> In UK law you can use "reasonable force" to defend yourself or carry out a pre-emptive strike if you fear for your safety. He had been repeatedly pushed and after warning the fans not to do it, still got pushed. I'm a police officer so I know about interpretation of criminal acts.
> 
> Don't know how that translates into US law, but the self defence laws will be similar. If Punk had a genuinely held belief that the fan with the stupid sunglasses was the one who pushed him (not for the first time), and that he feared for his safety he will get let off. He won't be charged with assault.
> 
> ...


"Self-Defense" allows you to blindly attack people? That's the worst law I've heard in my life. 
Yeah, I'm sure Punk "feared for his safety" there. He was giving as much as he was taking from pretty much the instant he got into the crowd.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow that new video with the grey is CLEAR AS DAY.

THe fat fuck in the grey shirt behind him pushed punk's head, and punk hit the wrong guy.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

CM Punk didn't hit the wrong fan. He just didn't want to be filmed from behind.


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I'm not gonna read through 110 pages but I'm gonna leave my opinion here. I've seen the footage from numerous angles and all I got out of it is that Punk is a complete dickhead. I understand the fans that keep tapping him on the shoulder and push him are annoying but every wrestler that walks through the crowd has to put up with it. The video posted on the opening post shows that the guy that took the hit accidentally bumped elbow into Punk's head while putting on his glasses which causes Punk to snap and hit him violently for no good reason.
> 
> For those of you that try to justify this, I was watching a Highlight Reel from 2003 with The Rock the other day and it was when he turned face and made sporadic appearances around June time. He went into the crowd and the fans were all over him to the point you'd think the guy would be crushed. Yet not once did he hit anyone or anything like that. There's a difference between being a heel and a complete dickhead. When a fan throws something at a wrestler, you're all here moaning about how stupid it was and how the fan deserves to get his ass kicked but Punk violently hits a fan despite said fan not doing anything wrong and you try to say it was his right and it's a "heel act". He could have hit him in the eye with the elbow and blinded him, he could have bloodied his mouth, he could have broken his nose or destroyed his property by knocking the glasses of the fan's hands (which he did) and glasses are not exactly a cheap thing to get.
> 
> Punk deserves every bit of shit he's going to get which he hopefully will. I hope the fan sues him for everything he can and they depush his short-tempered ass and cancel the match with The Rock and end his title reign right here. Please God, let it happen!


So you're basing your opinion off the first video, which ONLY showed the punch? All of us here saw the video from a guy in the stands very close to the actual action. 

It wasnt just a few taps on the shoulder or light pushes, a kid almost shoved him down the stairs, a guy fingered him and another douche pushed the back of his head which also almost made him fall. fan interaction is inevitable, such as patting and light touches, but these people were clearly trying to provoke and piss him off.

Also the guy mostly getting to punk was hiding behind sunglasses guy so the sunglasses guy was all punk saw.

many people here say punk is unprofessional but really? Given Punk's actual personality and the fact that these guys are provoking him to the point of actually injuring him i would do the same, being a fan is not a reason to be able to try to push me down a flight of stairs.

Seriously wrestlers aren't pushovers.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> "Self-Defense" allows you to blindly attack people? That's the worst law I've heard in my life.
> Yeah, I'm sure Punk "feared for his safety" there. He was giving as much as he was taking from pretty much the instant he got into the crowd.


That's not what I said. He didn't "blindly attack people". He was repeatedly pushed (twice violently) and asked them to stop. They didn't, so he reacted. He reacted BADLY. But he can justify it as they kept doing something he asked them not to. It is assault (battery) to TOUCH someone against their will, let alone push them. Being morally wrong is not a crime by the way - a more reasonable man would have walked away and moved. Punk didn't.

He hit the wrong guy, but he most likely believed it was the right guy, and I expect he will apologise for it as well.

Once again, I'm not defending his actions - they were wrong and he should not have done it. But rightly or wrongly he will not receive criminal charges for it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Seriously this guys is a punk!*


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Never realized how many wrestling fans are women lmao


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

punk was way outta line here, regardless the fact he was gettin pushed by fans, and especially considering he got the wrong guy, what a dickhead


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

Masked Janos said:


> In UK law you can use "reasonable force" to defend yourself or carry out a pre-emptive strike if you fear for your safety. He had been repeatedly pushed and after warning the fans not to do it, still got pushed. I'm a police officer so I know about interpretation of criminal acts.
> 
> Don't know how that translates into US law, but the self defence laws will be similar. If Punk had a genuinely held belief that the fan with the stupid sunglasses was the one who pushed him (not for the first time), and that he feared for his safety he will get let off. He won't be charged with assault.
> 
> ...


Don't give me that bullshit. That push on the head made him fear for his safety? When he nearly got pushed down the stairs, he should have feared for his safety then. He was continually pushed by other people, nudged on the head by another, then attacks a bystander. Doesn't matter whether he thought he was attacking the right person, that is called, mistaken identity, assault. There are no blurred lines here, it's on camera.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Seeret said:


> His reaction, of hitting an innocent bystander was completely reasonable as a man. Whoever taught you how to be a man fucked up.


If you're saying you'd calmly react to being violently pushed and hit when you're on two flights of stairs, you're lying to yourself. Punk had no idea of knowing who it was, and unfortunately for the recipient he had gotten pushed into Punk right as he was turning around to see who it was.

By the way, this guy:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A4xYN2dCEAA_hkP.jpg


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

As far as I can see, Punk was just heeling it up. He gave that guy a shock but didn't exactly punch him in the face.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

watching the better video i find punk's actions even more understandable. it really is unfortunate that a chickenshit snuck a push to the back of punk's head and another guy had to pay for it. i'm sure wwe/punk will compensate the poor guy handsomely. 

what punk did was *careless*, not *criminal*, in my opinion.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> There is blame to go around, just not to the guy who was attacked. That's the biggest issue here, wrestlers have had to resort to hitting fans before, but only fans that have quite obviously provoked them, Punk has just attacked a guy who's done nothing wrong. Guy paid money to go see a wrestling show and ends up getting elbowed and punched...Punk has no defense there. At all.


That's basically what I said. Punk apparently retaliated against the wrong guy, but he was reacting to being harassed and thought he had shoved the guy who had shoved him in the first place.

I don't think he decided to turn around and hit a random fan; he was going after the troll but someone got caught in the middle. Remaining calm would have saved him some trouble here, but I'm not a saint myself and might have a similar reaction in his shoes. ::shrugs::

If this is a story line next week I'm ROFL.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

In a court of law he wouldn't have a leg to stand on. His main problem is that he is an entertainer and shouldn't have hit anyone regardless of what was happening to him. Some of you need to remember it was a PUSH. He was not punched, he was not threatened, he was not in any danger. There were people standing in front of him including security guards. There was no way he was going to fall down those stairs and to think he was is stupid. He would of fell into the guys in front of him.
Secondly stop talking like he was knifed or something, being pushed is no big deal. You do not need to defend yourself from being pushed....
Thirdly the guy who he actually hit TWICE did nothing to him. People seem to be forgetting that. So say if your standing around and a guy near you mugs a lady does that mean you deserve a kicking? It is between the guy who got hit and Punk, what happened three rows up or down does not give Punk the right to hit anyone he feels like.

So it isn't about being a "fan" or a "man" it is about acting responsibly. The guy who got hit did nothing. Punk went into that crowd on his own choosing. He was just lucky it was a family audience and not a football (soccer) audience as he would of been leaving in an ambulance if he did that with them...

Punk over stepped the mark BIG TIME and there is no defence of that as hard as some are trying really hard to do.


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

I made a video about this, and people are bashing me into the ground. I still stand by what I said, fuck you Punk.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Masked Janos said:


> That's not what I said. He didn't "blindly attack people". He was repeatedly pushed (twice violently) and asked them to stop. They didn't, so he reacted. He reacted BADLY. But he can justify it as they kept doing something he asked them not to. It is assault (battery) to TOUCH someone against their will, let alone push them. Being morally wrong is not a crime by the way - a more reasonable man would have walked away and moved. Punk didn't.
> 
> He hit the wrong guy, but he most likely believed it was the right guy, and I expect he will apologise for it as well.
> 
> Once again, I'm not defending his actions - they were wrong and he should not have done it. But rightly or wrongly he will not receive criminal charges for it.


You think a little apology will get out of this :lmao:lmao

Punk is not cena, This will either bury him for the near future, or this will cost vince a LOT of money. Which again will result in him losing his title.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

punk is a disgrace.

Scum


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

In Punk's defense he was being pushed down a flight of stairs which could be very dangerous. It's just that he hit the wrong guy. If anything it should be WWE and securities fault for not properly escorting him.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Masked Janos said:


> That's not what I said. He didn't "blindly attack people". He was repeatedly pushed (twice violently) and asked them to stop. They didn't, so he reacted. He reacted BADLY. But he can justify it as they kept doing something he asked them not to. It is assault (battery) to TOUCH someone against their will, let alone push them. Being morally wrong is not a crime by the way - a more reasonable man would have walked away and moved. Punk didn't.
> 
> He hit the wrong guy, but he most likely believed it was the right guy, and I expect he will apologise for it as well.
> 
> Once again, I'm not defending his actions - they were wrong and he should not have done it. But rightly or wrongly he will not receive criminal charges for it.


Punk was pushing back the ENTIRE time. He shoved at least two people prior to the spinning backhand incident. Wouldn't that kill his victim defense anyway? Watch the entire video. He was getting into it with fans physically before he even got up to that spot.


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

StanStansky said:


> Punk had no idea of knowing who it was


Which gives him the right to attack absolutely anybody in the vicinity. Gotcha!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

NotASmark said:


> So you're basing your opinion off the first video, which ONLY showed the punch? All of us here saw the video from a guy in the stands very close to the actual action.
> 
> It wasnt just a few taps on the shoulder or light pushes, a kid almost shoved him down the stairs, a guy fingered him and another douche pushed the back of his head which also almost made him fall. fan interaction is inevitable, such as patting and light touches, but these people were clearly trying to provoke and piss him off.
> 
> ...


Actually, the video in the first page shows it for an entire minute and what built-up towards the sudden retaliation. The guy that got hit accidentally bumped his hand onto the back of Punk's head while he was putting on his glasses and Punk suddenly snapped.

Look, I'm not defending stupid fans that push a wrestler around and constantly hit him, I would be very annoyed if I was in Punk's position, but it's simply unprofessional to strike anyone unless it was a violent hit and you actually hit the RIGHT person. And Punk CLEARLY saw the guy in red to the right of him tapping him on the shoulder but threw an elbow towards his back which hit the innocent guy in the black Lakers shirt and then he proceed to hit him again with a punch. This is inexcusable because so many wrestlers that have also been 10 times more popular (or hated) than Punk have walked through the crowd and never had to lower themselves this far.

EDIT: On a rewatch, I stand corrected. Some guy that cannot be seen pushed Punk right after giving the middle finger behind his back and instead Punk hit the wrong guy. I'll watch the TV version for a clearer picture from the 'upper' angle. Although it's a bit more understandable, it doesn't justify the overreaction by Punk.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

This made my day :lol


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

sylentknyte said:


> I made a video about this, and people are bashing me into the ground. I still stand by what I said, fuck you Punk.












The internet, allowing people to safely express their opinion without retaliation for 20 years. The kid that pushed Punk twice and the coward that hit him in the head probably think they can get away with whatever they want because they've been enabled to act without consequence for so long. 

It's still regrettable that the innocent guy looked so guilty when Punk turned around.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I tribute this to sunglasses guy. . .


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> You think a little apology will get out of this :lmao:lmao
> 
> Punk is not cena, This will either bury him for the near future, or this will cost vince a LOT of money. Which again will result in him losing his title.


Nope. I expect a suspension, a fine, and to be removed as champion. Hopefully without dropping the title so he can return from suspension to challenge Cena and win it back to loads of heat. That would be the ideal way to deal with the situation plus make a good storyline out of it.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

chbulls1_23 said:


> In Punk's defense he was being pushed down a flight of stairs which could be very dangerous. It's just that he hit the wrong guy. If anything it should be WWE and securities fault for not properly escorting him.


Well, according to several people in this thread, getting worked up over possibly being pushed down some stairs is not a big deal. I guess falling down some stairs isn't dangerous or doesn't hurt anymore :lol


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Punk was pushing back the ENTIRE time. He shoved at least two people prior to the spinning backhand incident. Wouldn't that kill his victim defense anyway? Watch the entire video. He was getting into it with fans physically before he even got up to that spot.


no shit, and if punk pushes a fan it is to send a message to the others that this isn't okay. instead they all took it as an invitation to fuck with him. 

this is what i don't understand, the people who can not fathom punk's reaction, that lift their noses in the air at the very idea of punk retaliating. like we live in some sort of sheltered society where violence in response to violence is unheard of. you don't have to condone his actions - i don't - but you should be able to put yourself in his shoes and say 'not a great idea, but i can understand how he was pushed to that point.'

the lack of understanding - not justification(there's a difference) - is disappointing.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A4xYN2dCEAA_hkP.jpg

Wow. What a dick.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So he gave him a little love tap. I'm sure he'll get over it. Jesus.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Seeret said:


> Which gives him the right to attack absolutely anybody in the vicinity. Gotcha!


I get the feeling you've never experienced a hostile situation, let alone when surrounded by hundreds of unruly people.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Masked Janos said:


> Nope. I expect a suspension, a fine, and to be removed as champion. Hopefully without dropping the title so he can return from suspension to challenge Cena and win it back to loads of heat. That would be the ideal way to deal with the situation plus make a good storyline out of it.


And what about the fan, you think he will just say "aww don't worry about it bro!".

The guy is going to get hooked up big time, one way or another


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

And WWE might be getting even more PC. Next on the list is removing spots of wrestlers going into the crowd.

Punk's lucky. This easily could have elevated into a Ron Artest type situation.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A4xYN2dCEAA_hkP.jpg
> 
> Wow. What a dick.


How stupid can you be:lmao:lmao:lmao

This is exactly what the fan and police needed


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

i like how *'you're a professional!'* equals *'you can no longer react like a flawed human being! be perfect!*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> So he gave him a little love tap. I'm sure he'll get over it. Jesus.


If punk hit you while you were watching, and you had a chance to get either a - a TON of cash, or B - hooked up with big time WWE shit (WM tickets for life?), you would just say "oh it's a love tap, no biggy"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A4xYN2dCEAA_hkP.jpg
> 
> Wow. What a dick.


Nice to see. Hope that fan has led into the burial of CM Punk and police doesn't pick on this tweet!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Look I think we're all ignoring the key issue

Why was that douchebag putting on glasses when it was the middle of the night, indoors, and Punk was standing infront of him?


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

I like CM Punk even more after this :lol Fan got what he deserve.


----------



## Klesk09 (Jul 16, 2011)

I think its story


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Gang said:


> I like CM Punk even more after this :lol Fan got what he deserve.


This makes no sense, the fan did nothing.

brb lemme go punch you in the face for no reason.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> If punk hit you while you were watching, and you had a chance to get either a - a TON of cash, or B - hooked up with big time WWE shit (WM tickets for life?), you would just say "oh it's a love tap, no biggy"


If they wanted to give me stuff I wouldn't say no, but I wouldn't go being a crybaby about it. I'd actually think being punched by CM Punk to be pretty cool. How many people can say they've been punched by CM Punk?


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

Redead said:


> Look I think we're all ignoring the key issue
> 
> Why was that douchebag putting on glasses when it was the middle of the night, indoors, and Punk was standing infront of him?


wouldn't it be incredible if punk tweeted a response of, "Look, the guy was wearing sunglasses inside. I did what I had to do."


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Actually, the video in the first page shows it for an entire minute and what built-up towards the sudden retaliation. The guy that got hit accidentally bumped his hand onto the back of Punk's head while he was putting on his glasses and Punk suddenly snapped.
> 
> Look, I'm not defending stupid fans that push a wrestler around and constantly hit him, I would be very annoyed if I was in Punk's position, but it's simply unprofessional to strike anyone unless it was a violent hit and you actually hit the RIGHT person. And Punk CLEARLY saw the guy in red to the right of him tapping him on the shoulder but threw an elbow towards his back which hit the innocent guy in the black Lakers shirt and then he proceed to hit him again with a punch. This is inexcusable because so many wrestlers that have also been 10 times more popular (or hated) than Punk have walked through the crowd and never had to lower themselves this far.
> 
> EDIT: On a rewatch, I stand corrected. Some guy that cannot be seen pushed Punk right after giving the middle finger behind his back and instead Punk hit the wrong guy. I'll watch the TV version for a clearer picture from the 'upper' angle. Although it's a bit more understandable, it doesn't justify the overreaction by Punk.


if you saw the video you should've see the grey shirt fan push punk's head right before the sunglasses dude accidently nicks punk. whats more is that the grey shirt guy did it from under the glasses dude's arm.

It is an overreaction, but a lot of factors come in such as security not being around when the top heel is going in the crowd, they should've known it wouldn't be good. The grey shirt guy set the glasses dude up unfortunately, but if he hit the right guy i have no problem with punk attacking a guy that fingers him and pushes his head and thinks he can get away with it.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

buriedcompass said:


> no shit, and if punk pushes a fan it is to send a message to the others that this isn't okay. instead they all took it as an invitation to fuck with him.
> 
> this is what i don't understand, the people who can not fathom punk's reaction, that lift their noses in the air at the very idea of punk retaliating. like we live in some sort of sheltered society where violence in response to violence is unheard of. you don't have to condone his actions - i don't - but you should be able to put yourself in his shoes and say 'not a great idea, but i can understand how he was pushed to that point.'
> 
> the lack of understanding - not justification(there's a difference) - is disappointing.


Agreed. Its due to the PUSSIFICATION of America through sitcoms always showing guys as pussies and stupid. And don't forget about the media blowing everything out of proportion. This was all planned to wussify Americans so when the govt starts killing and enslaving people...they won't fight back. Think of what hitler did to Jews, just on a much slower but wider scale. You can see the results here with the responses. As for punk, I bet the fan did something ad deserved it and tried to play stupid by putting on sunglasses acting innocent. Kind of like the bully at school who when the victim fights back acts all innocent and like an angel when he tells his parents why he got fucked up. Fuck all you pussies on here who let the media think for you. I feel sad at how brainwashed you are with being politically correct.


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

buriedcompass said:


> no shit, and if punk pushes a fan it is to send a message to the others that this isn't okay. instead they all took it as an invitation to fuck with him.
> 
> this is what i don't understand, the people who can not fathom punk's reaction, that lift their noses in the air at the very idea of punk retaliating. like we live in some sort of sheltered society where violence in response to violence is unheard of. you don't have to condone his actions - i don't - but you should be able to put yourself in his shoes and say 'not a great idea, but i can understand how he was pushed to that point.'
> 
> the lack of understanding - not justification(there's a difference) - is disappointing.


People wouldn't give two shits if Punk hit the right guy. He didn't. Violence in response to violence is fine. Why can't you fathom that Punk didn't respond to violence when he hit sunglasses guy?

Hit the guy that hit you - Wrong but can understand him blowing a gasket after all the abuse he was receiving.

Hit the guy that didn't hit you - Wrong. 

Is it that hard to understand?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Its called RESPECT


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm surprised it doesn't happen more often when they pile into the fans to be fair, but i fully expect punks punishment to stem from how fan the assaulted fan takes it, if he press's charges, punk will be removed asap as champ, Linda will insist.. lol.

Punk lost his rag, dick move, but do we expect anything less from him at this point with his history? not really, grovel to the hit fan, make amends, then fight the actual puncher at HIAC..


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

BULLY said:


> If they wanted to give me stuff I wouldn't say no, but I wouldn't go being a crybaby about it. I'd actually think being punched by CM Punk to be pretty cool. How many people can say they've been punched by CM Punk?


Probably more then u think :jordan3:jordan3:jordan3


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

buriedcompass said:


> no shit, and if punk pushes a fan it is to send a message to the others that this isn't okay. instead they all took it as an invitation to fuck with him.
> 
> this is what i don't understand, the people who can not fathom punk's reaction, that lift their noses in the air at the very idea of punk retaliating. like we live in some sort of sheltered society where violence in response to violence is unheard of. you don't have to condone his actions - i don't - but you should be able to put yourself in his shoes and say 'not a great idea, but i can understand how he was pushed to that point.'
> 
> the lack of understanding - not justification(there's a difference) - is disappointing.


There's no way to defend Punk here I understand that some of you guys are fans but still how can you defend him? He shouldn't have went into the crowd in the first place. If you don't wanna get mauled on why put yourself in that situation?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He probably did the fan a favour. Might toughen him up a bit.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> And what about the fan, you think he will just say "aww don't worry about it bro!".
> 
> The guy is going to get hooked up big time, one way or another


I don't give a rat's arse. Personally I love a bit of violence - that's why I spar most evenings/weekends and get my kicks (no pun intended) from MMA. Getting punched in the face is fun to me, so I can't empathise with the guy who got hit.

Secondly, the idiot was wearing sunglasses in a darkened arena. Enough said.

The reason I care is that Punk shouldn't have done it to that particular person because that particular person didn't push him. But I understand his reaction. I'm disappointed because this will mean more sugarcoating of wrestlers' mic work and fan interaction, which means more Little Jimmy and fat people dancing badly.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A4xYN2dCEAA_hkP.jpg
> 
> Wow. What a dick.


Oh please send this to the police..


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A4xYN2dCEAA_hkP.jpg


What is this
It seems i cant load it but people seem to be getting a kick out of it :!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The guy in the gray shirt should have manned up so that security wouldn't have harassed the guy with the sunglasses.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

edit: didn't work.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Imagine if the guy Punk assaulted was not a raging nerd. Imagine it was some tougher guy and he and Punk started fighting while the show was ending and had to go off air.
Punk is sooooo fucking lucky that didn't happen as that could of been the final blow for the company.
Somehow I think Vince is going to screw him over as it could of had the potential to get way out of hand.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Did you watch the video? Punk got pissed that everyone was reaching in to touch him so he shoved the kid then the kid came back and shoved him. Also the glasses guy didn't intentionally hit Punk in the head. You can tell by the video. There's no way to defend Punk here I understand that some of you guys are fans but still how can you defend him? He shouldn't have went into the crowd in the first place. If you don't wanna get mauled on why put yourself in that situation?


Those "escaping into the crowd" spots are usually planned by the bookers. Chances are Punk was just following the script there.

That's why not having security with him was such a fail.

P.S. -If they actually found the grey shirt troll on Twitter, this could get wacky.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

This is what wrestling should be


----------



## JIGLET (Oct 9, 2012)

punk is a scrawny G E E K! he is scared to hit big poeple so he hit little one in audioence,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

Seeret said:


> People wouldn't give two shits if Punk hit the right guy. He didn't. Violence in response to violence is fine. Why can't you fathom that Punk didn't respond to violence when he hit sunglasses guy?
> 
> Hit the guy that hit you - Wrong but can understand him blowing a gasket after all the abuse he was receiving.
> 
> ...


in previous posts i have said that punk overreacted and should be punished. and this was violence in response to violence, punk just hit the wrong guy. what punk did(hitting the wrong guy) isn't okay or justifiable, but it IS understandable given the fact that punk thought he was striking the right guy.

it's called an accident. it's not like punk saw who actually shoved the back of his head and chose to strike an innocent person. punk should be fined and have to compensate the innocent fan.

i just wish people would at least say 'he was prodded until he snapped and made a poor decision, but it isn't unfathomable that he did snap and made a poor decision.'

understanding, not justification.

understand that punk was pushed(literally and figuratively) and snapped and acted out of anger and safety, but unfortunately the wrong person paid the price.

but never justify it. punk shouldn't have swung on anyone and he certainly shouldn't have hit an innocent person, but he didn't intentionally do that.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Punk overreacted and acted completely unprofessionally, all he had to do was move to a different spot, not turn around and strike the wrong guy TWICE in the face.


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

StanStansky said:


> I get the feeling you've never experienced a hostile situation, let alone when surrounded by hundreds of unruly people.


Not something I can tell you on my days off. Tell of your numerous experiences of this. I get the feeling you have warped morals that allow you to defend somebody that attacks an innocent person.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Belladonna29 said:


> Those "escaping into the crowd" spots are usually planned by the bookers. Chances are Punk was just following the script there.
> 
> That's why not having security with him was such a fail.
> 
> P.S. -If they actually found the grey shirt troll on Twitter, this could get wacky.


I think those guys in black shirts with the words security who were standing in front and to the side of him might have been security guys...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

NotASmark said:


> if you saw the video you should've see the grey shirt fan push punk's head right before the sunglasses dude accidently nicks punk. whats more is that the grey shirt guy did it from under the glasses dude's arm.
> 
> It is an overreaction, but a lot of factors come in such as security not being around when the top heel is going in the crowd, they should've known it wouldn't be good. The grey shirt guy set the glasses dude up unfortunately, but if he hit the right guy i have no problem with punk attacking a guy that fingers him and pushes his head and thinks he can get away with it.


Yeah, I rewatched it and there's one dude in gray/black shirt that gives the middle finger to Punk behind his head then pushes him while the victim was putting on his sunglasses. The offender was positioned like a notch below the victim so it might have been easy to mistake the wrong person for it. Still, Punk got pushed by the kid with the Lesnar shirt once and he didn't suddenly start hitting his face, should have been no different here. That's the thing with wrestlers going through the crowd, they always get a shitload of taps on the shoulder and occasionally get pushed but it's their job to keep their cool and be smart about it. If being physically provoked justifies reacting in such unprofessional manner, then Cena would've had quite a few victims from the crowd by now, but he has kept his cool and been nice about it rather than a moron.

And that aside, security should have followed him anyways.


----------



## Diablo18 (Dec 18, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A4xYN2dCEAA_hkP.jpg
> 
> Wow. What a dick.


I just sent Punk the link on twitter i really hope he see's it so he can use it to defend himself.And for people that are defending the fan shit happens. If i was the fan i wouldnt sue instead he should be asking for V.I.P tickets to every WM and all future shows and a bunch of free merchadise or something like that


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

The fact that he's admitting he deliberately provoked Punk and deliberately made it seem that it was another guy makes me think that he owes the poor dude more of an apology then Punk. Not that Punk doesn't owe an apology, I just can't look at what Punk did and think "Yeah, understandable, I'd have done exactly the same thing."

Edit: Also casual use of the N word, I'm really having a hard time thinking this fan isn't a massive jerk. Maybe once Punk see's it he can find him and give him the "devastating spinning elbow" as Bleacher Report dubbed it as he is so clearly over due.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

That link people keep posting is a guy with the account ThayerKickz saying he is the one who hit Punk in the head, provoking the entire situation. His name is Steven Thayer, but I have yet to find him on Facebook or anything. I wouldn't be surprised if he saw that the info got out and immediately deleted everything/made it private.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

PunkShoot said:


> How stupid can you be:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> This is exactly what the fan and police needed


Social media is probably the greatest asset to law enforcement when there are stupid people out there like this one.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Falkono said:


> I think those guys in black shirts with the words security who were standing in front and to the side of him might have been security guys...


I'd need to watch the video again but if Punk was getting shoved and they weren't stopping it, then they weren't "securing" much.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Love how you guys actually think that is real....


----------



## Diablo18 (Dec 18, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> That link people keep posting is a guy with the account ThayerKickz saying he is the one who hit Punk in the head, provoking the entire situation. His name is Steven Thayer, but I have yet to find him on Facebook or anything. I wouldn't be surprised if he saw that the info got out and immediately deleted everything/made it private.


Would be smart to do that on his part but if would have been smarter if he never put anything up in the first. I hope he gets screwed in the end. Punk vs. Steven Thayer inside HEll In A Cell book it Vince


----------



## Scottpwr (Mar 11, 2011)

youtube.com/watch?v=0CVGjL_LZL8 (can't post videos/links yet, so just copy and paste it into url bar)

Probably been posted/seen a million times in this thread, but worth being posted again. He was provoked by that kid then ACCIDENTALLY knocked on the back of his head from that guy behind him, not punched at all.

Nevermind, that guy with the glasses never actually touched him, some twerp behind him pushed cm Punks head from behind. (The post below me has better videos)


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys check this out, Punk was pushed around and got pushed back of his head, he just snapped on the wrong guy:

http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/1009/556998/cm-punk/

Check the two videos.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

It's likely WWE will review the tape and be able to find out the seats the guy in the grey shirt was in, and from there be able to get his name and ban him for life from WWE events. Same with that little midget looking guy with the black shirt and the Punk wrist tape on.

I remember the NBA being able to do this with the whole Ron Artest thing. There are names attached to these tickets when you purchase them and it is actually quite easy to simply review the tapes, figure out the seats the guy was sitting in and then get his name from wherever he bought the tickets.

Police can do the same thing, obviously, if they're looking to interview him.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

I Don't understand what the big deal is here, Yeah the wrong guy ended up getting a backhand and a SHOVE, there were no accurate or pre-meditated punches thrown, im sure the guy in the sunglasses will get compensated, and hope the guy who provoked punk is found, they should let punk and him go at it, see how big the guy is then.

If one of you little bitches who are slating punk for his reaction was walking down the street and i started slapping your head what would you do? im guessing nothing because you guys are weak, not physically weak but mentally weak that you wouldnt stand up for yourself, CM punk isnt this, he gets slapped in the head he does what the majority of us would do, and thats react, it was hardly a beatdown on his behalf, how many chances did he need to give the crowd before he flipped.... oh and where was the security.

also, CM Punk is doing his job as a heel just fine i would say lol


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh my god he shoved someones face whilst playing a heel at a wrestling show. Hang him, sue the company and kill everyone involved. I was spat on and shoved by Giant Haystacks when I was ten years ol, I didn't cry about it but a bunch of grown men on here are acting like whiny kids. Get over it


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

sylentknyte said:


> I made a video about this, and people are bashing me into the ground. I still stand by what I said, fuck you Punk.


Talk about an attention seeker.. Did it _really_ offend you that bad? Hell, CM Punk is my favorite wrestler today and has been that way ever since 2007-2008 and I was shocked when I saw him hit that fan but I wouldn't waste my time and minutes and/or hour making a video about it and saying "Fuck you" to him. Somebody's butthurt.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

moonmop said:


> It's likely WWE will review the tape and be able to find out the seats the guy in the grey shirt was in, and from there be able to get his name and ban him for life from WWE events. Same with that little midget looking guy with the black shirt and the Punk wrist tape on.
> 
> I remember the NBA being able to do this with the whole Ron Artest thing. There are names attached to these tickets when you purchase them and it is actually quite easy to simply review the tapes, figure out the seats the guy was sitting in and then get his name from wherever he bought the tickets.
> 
> Police can do the same thing, obviously, if they're looking to interview him.


You are right, but i don't remember my name being on the tickets when i've gone to that arena.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Pro Royka said:


> Guys check this out, Punk was pushed around and got pushed back of his head, he just snapped on the wrong guy:
> 
> http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/1009/556998/cm-punk/
> 
> Check the two videos.


If anything that second one is more damning because that push if you can indeed call it a push was a light flick to the back of his head....there was no force in it at all. More of a tiny tap. The bumps he got when walking up were far more provoking then that...

Just call it what it is. Punk was in a shitty mood and shouldn't have been in with the crowd if he didn't want to have that interaction. He snapped and lashed out and hit a totally innocent guy. If that guy brings charges against WWE and Punk they have zero defence.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

what i love the most is that punk immediately turns back around and resumes playing the cowardice heel. he is the best in the world.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

People on here are so sensitive so what if he hit him just a bunch of butthurt marks


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

No matter if it was a case of mistaken identity Punk was in the wrong. Doesn't matter if he was provoked your the champion of a multi million dollar company and on live televison your seen hitting a fan either way you look at it the finger of blame will land on him.


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

Valdarok said:


> If one of you little bitches who are slating punk for his reaction was walking down the street and i started slapping your head what would you do? im guessing nothing because you guys are weak, not physically weak but mentally weak that you wouldnt stand up for yourself.


I'd attack the guy behind you... It seems you are the mentally weak one for using that ridiculous example.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

While I am sympathetic to guy wrongly hit by Punk I'm not gonna condemn Punk either if someone was pushing my head that way I'd turn and knock the fucker on his arse too. It's only disappointing he got the wrong guy, I mean really the guy responsible even brags about provoking Punk into doing it on Twitter smart move bro (Y), personally I feel Punk should make a personal apology to the guy he hit and offer some kind of compensation. Most posters on here are blowing this way out of proportion though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> Oh my god he shoved someones face whilst playing a heel at a wrestling show. Hang him, sue the company and kill everyone involved. I was spat on and shoved by Giant Haystacks when I was ten years ol, I didn't cry about it but a bunch of grown men on here are acting like whiny kids. Get over it


Exactly. Although to be fair some could actually be whiny kids


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Warrior said:


>


Defend that CM punk fanboys :lmao:lmao


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

I've been to many WWE events and many times when a WWE Superstar was being placed into the crowd, or running out from the crowd there were at least 2-3 security guards in the area.

I attended a Smackdown taping years ago when John Morrison and the Miz were fueding with Triple H. I was sitting third row ringside, Miz was going to come out from a tunnel behind my seats and there were 3 security guards waiting there for him.

*Why wasn't there any security by Punk last night?*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Q for fun: If you can get anything from the WWE (Not money) for this incident, what would you ask for?.

IMO I would go with WM tickets for life (all payed for as well, hotels, travel, etc)


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

The Lesnar kid was actually the cause of the whole thing if you watch it carefully. Punk shrugs him off in heel fashion, the kid pushes back, Punk looks at him, the kid pushes him again from a different angle(this is when Punk starts to suspect it's the glasses guy), then the glasses guy gets pushed into Punk simultaneously as the Steve Thayer kid hits him in the back of the head. This whole situation sucks. People deserved to get their asses beat but the one who did had nothing to do with it. Dude probably should have had the instincts to back off when shit started going awry, though.

Oh hi Lesnar kid:
http://www.facebook.com/chris.posada.10


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Exactly. Although to be fair some could actually be whiny kids


Haha fair point


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Punk will get Punished for sure guys, This is like a early Christmas present if u hate Punk lmao


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Q for fun: If you can get anything from the WWE (Not money) for this incident, what would you ask for?.
> 
> IMO I would go with WM tickets for life (all payed for as well, hotels, travel, etc)


i would ask for two front row seats for wrestlemania(my fiance and i), vip access, flight, hotel(5 star), and a 1,000 per diem to cover food and fun while there and would wan to be flown down a week early so i could enjoy axxess before the event, including the HOF.

that would really add up money-wise for the company and be awesome for me and my fiance.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> Q for fun: If you can get anything from the WWE (Not money) for this incident, what would you ask for?.
> 
> IMO I would go with WM tickets for life (all payed for as well, hotels, travel, etc)


I would demand that they stop pretending Chris Benoit never existed and bury CM Punk and never give him main event shots anymore. 8*D


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

buriedcompass said:


> what i love the most is that punk immediately turns back around and resumes playing the cowardice heel. he is the best in the world.



Though I do feel horrible for the wrong guy being hit, I couldn't stop laughing after he went right back into character. Went from being as unprofessional as you could get, to being completely professional again. Hahaha!! :lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Q for fun: If you can get anything from the WWE (Not money) for this incident, what would you ask for?.
> 
> IMO I would go with WM tickets for life (all payed for as well, hotels, travel, etc)


You wouldn't get all that just for a little punch. Maybe a t-shirt if you're lucky


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

tommo010 said:


> While I am sympathetic to guy wrongly hit by Punk I'm not gonna condemn Punk either if someone was pushing my head that way I'd turn and knock the fucker on his arse too. It's only disappointing he got the wrong guy, I mean really the guy responsible even brags about provoking Punk into doing it on Twitter smart move bro , personally I feel Punk should make a personal apology to the guy he hit and offer some kind of compensation. Most posters on here are blowing this way out of proportion though.


The champion of a multi million dollar company is seen hitting a fan on live televison I believe this is an appropriate reaction.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

fpalm Punk is about to get GOT.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The more footage I watch, the more funny it becomes to me (yes, I feel kinda guilty about that). It's such an unfortunate situation for Shades. For a split second he thinks he's the coolest thing this side of Caruso, then *BAM* out of nowhere he get's smacked in the face by a professional wrestler, pisses his pants and drops to the ground. Poor old Shades guy.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Nocturnal said:


> fpalm Punk is about to get GOT.


I would love to read your amazing post, but I can't help looking at stacy kiebler.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Q for fun: If you can get anything from the WWE (Not money) for this incident, what would you ask for?.
> 
> IMO I would go with WM tickets for life (all payed for as well, hotels, travel, etc)


I don't think they'd give me WM tickets for life but I'd bring a big group of friends to WM29 with average travel and accommodation covered. This incident really wouldn't pay out as much as people think when you think of legal costs and such.

Then I would also insist Punk not be punished in any way just to fuck with them.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> People on here are so sensitive so what if he hit him just a bunch of butthurt marks


Dude it isn't about being sensitive it is about being professional.
Of watching wrestling since the early 80s I can't think of many times a wrestler has attacked a paying fan. I can remember when a fan tried to get in the ring and Savage and Hall beat him down. 

Have to remember 99% of that crowd looked like families. Look directly behind the guy who got hit and your see two tiny kids probably around 5 or 6. Punk didn't know who was behind him he just lashed out. Would you think different if it was a kid he hit? How about if it was your kid?

People go to these events to have fun not to get smashed in the face. Punk should be able to keep cool no matter what people do to wind him up. Think of people from days gone by who were far more controversial then Punk. If they can control themselves then so should Punk.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nocturnal said:


> fpalm Punk is about to get GOT.


Where did you find this?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Any chance it was a plant and this is just another way to get heat? :L


----------



## WasimY (Sep 20, 2006)

CM PUNK...YOU'RE FIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRED!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

PunkShoot said:


> Q for fun: If you can get anything from the WWE (Not money) for this incident, what would you ask for?.
> 
> IMO I would go with WM tickets for life (all payed for as well, hotels, travel, etc)


I'd probably ask for tickets to the next show they have in my area. Now if they offered WM i certainly wouldn't turn those down.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> The more footage I watch, the more funny it becomes to me (yes, I feel kinda guilty about that). It's such an unfortunate situation for Shades. For a split second he thinks he's the coolest thing this side of Caruso, then *BAM* out of nowhere he get's smacked in the face by a professional wrestler, pisses his pants and drops to the ground. Poor old Shades guy.


I don't know why, but I LMAO at your in detail comment. :lmao


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

I Curry I said:


> Any chance it was a plant and this is just another way to get heat? :L


You mean Ron Artest heat?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Where did you find this?


Looks like Punk might of saved his own life by hitting the wrong fan.:side:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

TKOK! said:


> You are right, but i don't remember my name being on the tickets when i've gone to that arena.


No, but they can contact the ticket provider. I don't know who it would be, but let's just say for hypothetical sake, it was Ticketmaster. WWE can contact Ticketmaster, and tell them say seat 143 (again for hypothetical sake), Ticketmaster can pull up that seat on a computer and see who the ticket was sold to. Because the ticket has to be purchased through either credit card or debit, so there will be a name attached to it.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I would demand that they stop pretending Chris Benoit never existed and bury CM Punk and never give him main event shots anymore. 8*D


who cares about that piece of shit


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Looks like Punk might of saved his own life by hitting the wrong fan.:side:


This comment makes no sense to me. Please elaborate.


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

chbulls1_23 said:


> I don't know why, but I LMAO at your in detail comment. :lmao


Same, made me LOL.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

hockytalky said:


> You mean Ron Artest heat?


the video in your signature is epic.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like Cageside Seats found the culprit http://www.cagesideseats.com/2012/10/9/3478924/dario-teyes-on-twitter-brags-about-being-the-fan-that-caused-cm-punk



> "@YCDannyBoy: Just saw @DarioTeyes on tv WWE idk how the fuck this dude does it but he does it! Lol" lmao dope huh?
> 
> @DarioTeyes YesZirr You see that fan get knock the fuck out? Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

buriedcompass said:


> the video in your signature is epic.


Respect


----------



## Chilli2k (Oct 9, 2012)

It was a smaller guy in a white t-shirt stood behind the guy who Punk drilled. Newer videos surfacing this morning show it a lot clearer. I don't blame Punk, he was getting shoved all over, it was an instinctive moment of self-defense, it is a shame he got the wrong guy though.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

That dude looks like nothing like a fat, white guy in the white shirt that slapped Punk in the head.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

moonmop said:


> No, but they can contact the ticket provider. I don't know who it would be, but let's just say for hypothetical sake, it was Ticketmaster. WWE can contact Ticketmaster, and tell them say seat 143 (again for hypothetical sake), Ticketmaster can pull up that seat on a computer and see who the ticket was sold to. Because the ticket has to be purchased through either credit card or debit, so there will be a name attached to it.


Eh last time i was there I was able to pay in cash so it might not be the case. But I see where you are coming from.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> This comment makes no sense to me. Please elaborate.


He's just winding you guys up. That's all.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL I've never understood why they let performers run away through the crowd anyways. Not that I personally have anything against it, but you'll always get that one dick who's going try and do something like attempting to trip a performer up or shove him or whatever. Plus some performers seem to have legitimate problems with fans 'slapping' or touching them on the back, but what else are they 'gonna do?


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

Caruso: That fans name must have been Ashton Kutcher

...Because he just got Punk'd

*YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!*


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> He's just winding you guys up. That's all.


Oh, I thought he was trying to say the cowardly headslapper is a known badass...that...hides behind other dudes when he hits people. Hence why it made no sense. Hahaha


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is another footage showing a SECOND fan, ALSO harassing punk





Punk ya had TWO TARGETS and you hit a random third one.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Dude it isn't about being sensitive it is about being professional.
> Of watching wrestling since the early 80s I can't think of many times a wrestler has attacked a paying fan. I can remember when a fan tried to get in the ring and Savage and Hall beat him down.
> 
> Have to remember 99% of that crowd looked like families. Look directly behind the guy who got hit and your see two tiny kids probably around 5 or 6. Punk didn't know who was behind him he just lashed out. Would you think different if it was a kid he hit? How about if it was your kid?
> ...


No Punk already looked back, he knew there was no kids. Watch the video again! If I was him I will punch the shit out of him but not on the wrong guy tho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CVGjL_LZL8


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

Schmidty94 said:


> Looks like Cageside Seats found the culprit


That guy is definitely not the guy behind sunglasses dude. He's an idiot trying to convince his friend it was him who provoked punk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

StanStansky said:


> This comment makes no sense to me. Please elaborate.


I wasn't being serious. Just poking fun at the apparent thug that provoked Punk.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dude who got punched will probably be never sleeping again.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I didnt notice this til I saw the clip posted by the OP OMG  CM Punk crossed the line hitting that fan you just dont do that. Vince better have words with CM Punk about this. It doesnt matter if the fan got a bit rowdy you cant just hit someone. This will go against Linda's campaign now


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Nocturnal said:


> Here is another footage showing a SECOND fan, ALSO harassing punk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punk really has taking to the whole "Live the Revolution" metto. :lol

Good on him. (Y)


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL that guy was just putting his glasses and got fucked out of the blue for no reason, made me hate the ahole attacking like a pussy behind other people.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

After seeing the video, I don't think Punk gets punished by the wwe. He was assaulted first - the wwe should have had more security there, and Punk won't be going in any more crowds. If I was the guy hit after seeing the video of what happened with the tool hiding behind me, I'd not press any charges and I wouldn't sue as long as wwe hooked me up with some good seats next time WM is in Cali (which should be sooner than later).

Also wwe should legally go after the kid who was hitting Punk. He's admitted via twitter bragging to hitting Punk twice, once in the back/kidneys and then went back down the second time and pushed him in the back of the head while hiding behind the row in front of him.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Schmidty94 said:


> Looks like Cageside Seats found the culprit http://www.cagesideseats.com/2012/10/9/3478924/dario-teyes-on-twitter-brags-about-being-the-fan-that-caused-cm-punk


Someone should give Dario Teyes' info to the guy in sunglasses.
He was wrongfully elbowed and harassed by security because Dario didn't man up and settle matters with security himself.
Instead he hid in the crowd and is running his mouth on social media.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

the first and most important point of this whole argument is that security should have been beside and behind and in front of punk and actually, you know...SECURING.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I think it's funny how the fan was all cool trying to show off putting his sunglasses on...then out of nowhere Punk punches him in the face. LOL. I hope Punk gets fined and the fan receives good money for this.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I didnt notice this til I saw the clip posted by the OP OMG  CM Punk crossed the line hitting that fan you just dont do that. Vince better have words with CM Punk about this. It doesnt matter if the fan got a bit rowdy you cant just hit someone. This will go against Linda's campaign now


 I wish Punk slapped you , it's like you read a thread and follow the majority opinion every time do you even have an individual thought that wasn't Kelly Kelly related?


----------



## Matt O' Smylie (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, this CM guy needs to listen to a less aggressive musical genre. CM classic jazz, maybe...because that mo'fucker got some serious attitudinal problems. #Shades of Stone Cold's domestic assault


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

who wears a sunglasses in the building? .whata idiot.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

Matt O' Smylie said:


> Man, this CM guy needs to listen to a less aggressive musical genre. CM classic jazz, maybe...because that mo'fucker got some serious attitudinal problems. #Shades of Stone Cold's domestic assault


CM Adult Contemporary


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Max Mouse said:


> The fans fault... CM punk could have fall down the stairs... It dangerous to be pushing people off the stairs and he has the right to defend himself.. I Would have done the same thing


Turn around and deck the first guy you see?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, it has already happened anyway. It was fucked up, only Punk and that other 'Punk' knows the real story..reading up to this point I guess he was even bragging about it on social media.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

moonmop said:


> It's likely WWE will review the tape and be able to find out the seats the guy in the grey shirt was in, and from there be able to get his name and ban him for life from WWE events. Same with that little midget looking guy with the black shirt and the Punk wrist tape on.
> 
> I remember the NBA being able to do this with the whole Ron Artest thing. There are names attached to these tickets when you purchase them and it is actually quite easy to simply review the tapes, figure out the seats the guy was sitting in and then get his name from wherever he bought the tickets.
> 
> Police can do the same thing, obviously, if they're looking to interview him.


Only works if he used a card for the tix. Cash ......... no trace.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have re watched the clip a few times now and that guy CM Punk hit didnt even touch CM Punk so really CM Punk should be in trouble for attacking an innocent fan


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If he wasn't wearing those dark glasses he might have seen the punch coming. So it's his fault really


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

So I take it nobody has seen Bubba/Bully Ray work as a heel before. I put responsibility on the security guards, I mean there job entails protecting fans from wrestlers and vice versa.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

who is going to make the first CM PUNCH t-shirt?


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm sorry but if you are WWE champion and are in a position as high as Punk's you need to control your actions and behave.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jesus fucking Christ, I shudder to think what this thread would be like if the guy was actually injured.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

BULLY said:


> If he wasn't wearing those dark glasses he might have seen the punch coming. So it's his fault really


"3 second pause" "joke sets in" BAZINGA


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

buriedcompass said:


> the first and most important point of this whole argument is that security should have been beside and behind and in front of punk and actually, you know...SECURING.


They probably weren't aware of the segment. Those security guys are never informed of that sort of stuff. Punk was probably scripted to run through the crowd but who knows if Punk just traveled to where he saw fit and then set up the segment.

Wasn't their fault.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's hilarious to see people defending Punk when all of you would of more than likely slapped the shit out of Punk if you were the innocent guy being hit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

C_JBennett said:


> So I take it nobody has seen Bubba/Bully Ray work as a heel before. I put responsibility on the security guards, I mean there job entails protecting fans from wrestlers and vice versa.


Who's Bully Ray?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

3 Things.

1. The crowd was well up for it, it was a good show.

2. Security screwed up, if it was planned they should of been there, every time I've seen wrestlers go into the crowd I've seen security, tonight they weren't there.

3. I don't hate or blame Punk, his adrenaline was pumping and he was being molested and almost assaulted those two together form a bad combination at the best of times. I do hate the guy who decided shoving him when he's on steps to be a total idiot.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

iMiZFiT said:


> I'm sorry but if you are WWE champion and are in a position as high as Punk's you need to control your actions and behave.


Point Blank.

Punk should of never done that..let alone did it in front of his boss who was watching. I'm a huge Punk fan and his heel run was finally started to make sense to me and then he goes and does this.

Just as a fan of the product I hope he isn't punished because I really don't want it to get REALLY fucking lame again, after a great show last night.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> They probably weren't aware of the segment. Those security guys are never informed of that sort of stuff. Punk was probably scripted to run through the crowd but who knows if Punk just traveled to where he saw fit and then set up the segment.
> 
> Wasn't their fault.


Since Punk is annoyed to the point that he turns around three times before he hits someone, one time including a push that makes him have to take a step down the steps, it's certainly their own fault for not going over there to stop the fans from harassing the wrestler. You don't have to know about any story to see that it was a situation they are paid to handle.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

Chingo Bling said:


> Punk is a cunt.


I'm a Punk mark, but I won't let that cloud my judgement, seen the video & Punk was .way. out of line here, Punk makes the first actual "shove" in the video. Before that, all we see is him slapping hands away. The fan has every right to file a police complaint, Punk shoves the kid, and kid rightfully shoves back, For that, a dude who had nothing to do with the situation then gets decked., I mean what the hell? I know Punk is trying his best to get over as a heel, but this just makes it seem like he's just a bit of a hot headed douche in real life. 

What was that comment I read about fans needing to 'learn there place'.

Take you're blinkers off, and see this for what it is, a wrestling superstar losing his cool, and taking things too far. 

I imagine if Punk had been the one who'd attacked that disabled fan the other week, you'd be saying it was a work, that Punk was justified in his actions & that he's simply trying to 'accentuate his heel persona' :cuss:


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Headliner said:


> It's hilarious to see people defending Punk when all of you would of more than likely slapped the shit out of Punk if you were the innocent guy being hit.


Just as most of people blameing punk would do the same thing if they were being pushed
Some people burst easily,punk is no diffrent,I am not saying what he did was right but lets be serious,so many people would have kept hammering the dude till he started to cry


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

nikola123 said:


> Just as most of people blameing punk would do the same thing if they were being pushed
> Some people burst easily,punk is no diffrent,I am not saying what he did was right but lets be serious,so many people would have kept hammering the dude till he started to cry


It's security's job to handle those things.

Now if Punk was completely getting jumped on then yeah, I can see it.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

i love all the 'someone is going to beat up punk!' and 'i would've beat his skinny/fat ass' comments. 9/10 people will do almost ANYTHING to avoid confrontation of ANY kind. punk doesn't think he's a tough guy, he felt provoked and impeded on and reacted. stop thinking that YOU'RE a tough guy.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

Matt O' Smylie said:


> Man, this CM guy needs to listen to a less aggressive musical genre. CM classic jazz, maybe...because that mo'fucker got some serious attitudinal problems. #Shades of Stone Cold's domestic assault


Yeah, and I remember all the dickholes defending Austin back then, talking about how Debrah 'had it coming'. :no::no: 

Seriously, some of the apes that watch WWE make me embarrassed to be a fan sometimes.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

So I found this picture that the "ThayerKickz" dude was tagged in. His face is kinda covered, but if you see any of the closeup/slow-mo vids and pics of the incident, the dude in the white shirt's face is clearly visible and remarkably similar to this kid. It would apppear the twitter pic a few of us posted a few pages back with the ThayerKickz kid admitting he was the one who hit Punk in the head is actually legit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So to sum it all up:

- Vince and Punk have just finished a pulsating, frenzied, 'street-fight' with bags of intensity.
- Punk runs into busy crowd. Whether he was told to or not, we don't know.
- Punk gets pushed and heckled by a couple of fans on a flight of stairs.
- He loses his cool and recklessly swings at a guy who he thought was in the wrong.
- Turns out he made a stupid error and I'm sure free tickets/apology/money will be offered.
- He should be given a warning and a heavy fine, but this shouldn't affect his stand in the company. However, if the WWE wasn't in dire straits at the moment, this would result in a minor burial.
- Normal service resumes.

So in a way, WWE being in a complete mess may end up saving him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

buriedcompass said:


> i love all the 'someone is going to beat up punk!' and 'i would've beat his skinny/fat ass' comments. 9/10 people will do almost ANYTHING to avoid confrontation of ANY kind. punk doesn't think he's a tough guy, he felt provoked and impeded on and reacted. stop thinking that YOU'RE a tough guy.


Silly Punk mark.

It has nothing to do with being a tough guy. It's all impulse/reaction. If someone hit me, I'm going to hit them back. Especially when I've just been hit for no reason. Most people would do that on natural impulse alone.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk has always been known to be an asshole towards fans and this just proves it. CM Punk should watch this footage and see that fan didnt touch him and he should apologise to that fan CM Punk is in the wrong here that fan could easily get CM Punk charged with assualt. Considering hes WWE champion hes not acting professionally you dont see Cena hitting fans and he gets hated alot more


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Matt O' Smylie said:


> Man, this CM guy needs to listen to a less aggressive musical genre. CM classic jazz, maybe...because that mo'fucker got some serious attitudinal problems. #Shades of Stone Cold's domestic assault


bama



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk has always been known to be an asshole towards fans and this just proves it. CM Punk should watch this footage and see that fan didnt touch him and he should apologise to that fan CM Punk is in the wrong here that fan could easily get CM Punk charge with assualt. Considering hes WWE champion hes not acting professionally you dont see Cena hitting fans and he gets hated alot more


Are you in a contest to see how many times you can mention the words CM Punk in 1 post?


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Silly Punk mark.
> 
> It has nothing to do with being a tough guy. It's all impulse/reaction. If someone hit me, I'm going to hit them back. Especially when I've just been hit for no reason. Most people would do that on natural impulse alone.


there are a list of studies on confrontation longer than this thread to prove you wrong. maybe you would have hit punk back, but the facts are such that most people wouldn't have. i'm not a mark, i just get annoyed when people sit behind a computer and talk about how they would've beat up an amped up athlete.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This wont look good for Linda's campaign a wrestler attacking an innocent fan in the crowd who paid good money to see a show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

buriedcompass said:


> there are a list of studies on confrontation longer than this thread to prove you wrong. maybe you would have hit punk back, but the facts are such that most people wouldn't have. i'm not a mark, i just get annoyed when people sit behind a computer and talk about how they would've beat up an amped up athlete.


Nah. It's impulse man. If you were hit for no reason, you wouldn't ask the guy to discuss this over a cup of coffee. 

Amped up athlete that is of normal size? In many cases a small guy?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Size doesn't matter. Punks had a lot of training, mma etc. I'm sure he could take out 99 percent of that arena.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Nah. It's impulse man. If you were hit for no reason, you wouldn't ask the guy to discuss this over a cup of coffee.
> 
> Amped up athlete that is of normal size? In many cases a small guy?


Everyone has different reactions. Thank the lord for Punk's and WWE's sake that the guy didn't wade back in. Could've resulted in some real horrendous scenes. The guy who got pie-faced to his great credit kept a level head and didn't fight back.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Disgraceful, where were security at?


iMiZFiT said:


> I'm sorry but if you are WWE champion and are in a position as high as Punk's you need to control your actions and behave.


fpalm

In fact it always makes me a bit uneasy when they do those out of ring bits. Not everyone has it all together, it's still real to some fans etc. I would be more than on my guard if I was Punk in that situation.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BULLY said:


> Size doesn't matter. Punks had a lot of training, mma etc. I'm sure he could take out 99 percent of that arena.


To be honest, sometimes that MMA/Karate stuff means a hill of beans in a real fight.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Punk needs to go back to the trailer park where he belongs. It's pretty obvious he doesn't have the professionalism needed to be the face of the company.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Surprised people are defending this, aswell as saying if someone could/would beat up Punk lol. Anyway, to sum it up, it was a stupid and retarded thing to do, all wrestlers have to put up with it, who knows what went through his head, I doubt he will get buried(as of now) but we will have to see how the situation unfolds.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Punk only would have been in trouble if he other fans started ganging up on him, much like they did to Artest. But then much like with Artest where Steven Jackson came in to help him, Ryback or someone else probably would have jumped in to help him.

Bottom line is, what the fuck is Vince paying his own security for, and what he fuck is the Sacramento arena paying their security for?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Marty Vibe said:


> Everyone has different reactions. Thank the lord for Punk's and WWE's sake that the guy didn't wade back in. Could've resulted in some real horrendous scenes. The guy who got pie-faced to his great credit kept a level head and didn't fight back.


Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying he's a bitch for not fighting back. I actually commend him for being able to keep his cool because that's not an easy thing to do.


----------



## STP (Sep 11, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk has always been known to be an asshole towards fans and this just proves it. CM Punk should watch this footage and see that fan didnt touch him and he should apologise to that fan CM Punk is in the wrong here that fan could easily get CM Punk charged with assualt. Considering hes WWE champion hes not acting professionally you dont see Cena hitting fans and he gets hated alot more


The guy with the sunglasses was pushed into Punk and yes there was contact. It's plain as day on the videos. Just one more reason why nobody takes you seriously. 

Punk shouldn't have nailed a fan but honestly I don't blame him. He was getting shoved and slapped repeatedly. Fans should keep their hands off the wrestlers when they go out in the crowd or as others pointed out security should have followed him at some point before the final altercation occurred. Punk was in the wrong but so were the fans agitating him in a physical manner (especially now that it sounds like some asshole was trying to legit get Punk pissed with dirtbag tactics). Punk did hit the last guy who made contact on him but unfortunately it was another fan's fault for pushing that guy into Punk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Schmidty94 said:


> Looks like Cageside Seats found the culprit http://www.cagesideseats.com/2012/10/9/3478924/dario-teyes-on-twitter-brags-about-being-the-fan-that-caused-cm-punk


Those two bitches are lying. The guy in the grey shirt had lighter skin.






This shows that Milhouse didn't even accidentally make contact with Punk's head like I first thought. Black dude in the front is awesome, though :lmao


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*FAN WHO CAUSED PUNK INCIDENT REVEALS HIMSELF, BRAGS ON TWITTER:*


> The fan that caused the entire incident that led to CM Punk striking another fan last night actually bragged about the incident on Twitter.
> Dario Teyes, at his Twitter account, responded to someone noting they saw him on television and asking whether he saw the fan get struck:
> 
> "bro I'm the one that was fucking with him lmao them he rocked an innocent fan. that guy is about to be a millionaire!!! I punched [Punk's] kidney and slapped his back hella hard. bro [Punk] straight pounced on a poor day white guy. I hit him ran away then ran back and stood next to him cause I saw the camera."
> ...


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/72...ent-reveals-himself-brags-on-twitter.html?p=1

Interesting addition to the story, but still not an excuse for Punk assaulting some innocent bystander.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Where the hell were security when this happened???

Also I really think wrestlers should not go out into the crowd as you dont know what your walking into fans could have anything on them to attack wrestlers with. Also for the safety of fans wrestlers are bound to be wound up and anything could easily make them flip like this situation with CM Punk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This guy is fucking stupid. It clearly wasn't him in the grey shirt but he thinks it's cool to take the blame for something that he didn't even do?

God bless our future.


Edit: And I guess we won't be hearing anything snarky from Punk for a while. All he's doing right now is whoring out his DVD via retweets from other people.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

moonmop said:


> Punk only would have been in trouble if he other fans started ganging up on him, much like they did to Artest. But then much like with Artest where Steven Jackson came in to help him, Ryback or someone else probably would have jumped in to help him.
> 
> Bottom line is, what the fuck is Vince paying his own security for, and what he fuck is the Sacramento arena paying their security for?


I believe that would have been venue security. Their fault, 100%.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Amber B said:


> This guy is fucking stupid. It clearly wasn't him in the grey shirt but he thinks it's cool to take the blame for something that he didn't even do?
> 
> God bless our future.
> 
> ...


It's in his DNA he'll be back at it in a few days don't worry, lol.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

This is not a work, right? If this is true, then it's just another proof that Punk is an insecure piece of shit and douchebag. And LULZ and shame on you silly Punk marks for defending your straight edge idol (piece of shit).

You don't smack a fan who's touching/pushing you. End of fucking story. And especially if you hit a WRONG GUY.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So the real fan on twitter has bragged about hitting CM Punk I hope his ass gets caught and punished


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> Retweets all day. Except this one. Happy birthday buddy.


-


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

PHX said:


> It's in his DNA he'll be back at it in a few days don't worry, lol.


You see that sig of yours? I still feel bad for that little black girl.:lmao

Punk had it coming with his horrible history with fans. His chi is all messed up.
Karma..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't believe some people are defending Punk. Yes of course the crowd shouldn't have been pushing him and whatnot but this guy is one of the top names in the company, he can't get a little push and then turn around and wail on the first guy he sees. 

I'm a big fan of Punk but he is a massive douche, this is known, and his shitty attitude is about to catch up to him. Not only did he strike a fan, he decked the wrong guy! How are people defending this? Maybe he'll get fined, maybe he'll get suspended, and you know what I hope he does, this sort of shit should not go unpunished. Hell he might even wind up with some jail time. 

The really bad side of this is that if he gets punished by having the title stripped from him at HIAC, that means Ryback or Cena will walk out the champion. And if that happens, it's like we're all getting punished.

Mr. 'Deal With It' is about to make some serious cash. And I hope he squeezes them dry. You CANNOT touch the fans, you should expect people poking you and whatnot when you walk right into the crowd, especially as a heel. Punk should've kept a level head, and especially should not have just turned around and assumed the guy standing behind him gave him a shove. Especially in such a crowded area like that made only more crowded with everyone wanted to be closer to Punk, as that could've easily been an accident (even if it wasn't) and would Punk have still turned around throwing punches?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

StanStansky said:


> So I found this picture that the "ThayerKickz" dude was tagged in. His face is kinda covered, but if you see any of the closeup/slow-mo vids and pics of the incident, the dude in the white shirt's face is clearly visible and remarkably similar to this kid. It would apppear the twitter pic a few of us posted a few pages back with the ThayerKickz kid admitting he was the one who hit Punk in the head is actually legit.


Bumping this post. Seems like this is the legit dude. "Thayer, we comin' for you, n***a!"


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

Mithro said:


> *FAN WHO CAUSED PUNK INCIDENT REVEALS HIMSELF, BRAGS ON TWITTER:*
> 
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/72...ent-reveals-himself-brags-on-twitter.html?p=1
> ...


What an asshole. I hope this douche is arrested.

Still Punk can't go off swing at fan especially when he isn't 100% sure who did it. He should have ignored it or moved. Maybe WWE can work out something with Sunglasses guy so he doesn't sue.


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

JoeRulz said:


> This is not a work, right? If this is true, then it's just another proof that Punk is an insecure piece of shit and douchebag. And LULZ and shame on you silly Punk marks for defending your straight edge idol (piece of shit).
> 
> You don't smack a fan who's touching/pushing you. End of fucking story. And especially if you hit a WRONG GUY.


Man you're right, if a guy fingered me and pushed my head almost causing me to fall down some stairs, even after i gave them about 3 warnings to stop, i should not do anything about it.

Being a fan does not give you the right to abuse stars, and provoke them without consequence.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hopefully, Punk apologizes to the fan he wrongly hit and then kick the real douchebag's face in.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The guy in the gray sweater who actually did push on Punk's head looks just like a guy I work with. :hmm:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm just glad that it wasn't Orton who did this. Not only would he have hit innocent Milhouse, he would have uppercut a guy two seats away from everything and stabbed a security guard. Then he'd shrug and keep it moving.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Punk clearly hit the wrong guy.

But it wasent exactly a pat on the back he got, two times he almost got pushed down the stairs. They were on him pretty hard.
I see it as a athlete losing his cool during a game. Adrenaline is pumping and you end up doing something stupid.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I'm just glad that it wasn't Orton who did this. Not only would he have hit innocent Milhouse, he would have uppercut a guy two seats away from everything and stabbed a security guard. Then he'd shrug and keep it moving.


He would put the fan on his knee's and then he would punt him


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I love how went from _"guys pushing wrestlers are wrong, deserve to be punched"_, to blaming the security. :lmao

What next? HE DID IT FOR DA WOK! :rocky


----------



## MarkMatthewz (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> You see that sig of yours? I still feel bad for that little black girl.:lmao
> 
> Punk had it coming with his horrible history with fans. His chi is all messed up.
> Karma..


Oh my god, stop being so fucking sensitive. If you're so offensively "touched" by what he did, remove punk from your signature and move on. Yes, Punk fucked up by hitting the fan. I honestly guarantee you that punk will not get in trouble for it. In a few days, it will seem the incident never happened.

You oversensitive marks are just as bad as the people defending punk. Punk was being unprofessional, why do we need 200 pages debating about this? Some of you emotional freaks deserve to be popped by Punk.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> The guy in the gray sweater who actually did push on Punk's head looks just like a guy I work with. :hmm:


Do you work with this guy https://twitter.com/DarioTeyes


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

MarkMatthewz said:


> Oh my god, stop being so fucking sensitive. If you're so offensively "touched" by what he did, remove punk from your signature and move on. Yes, Punk fucked up by hitting the fan. I honestly guarantee you that punk will not get in trouble for it. In a few days, it will seem the incident never happened.
> 
> You oversensitive marks are just as bad as the people defending punk. Punk was being unprofessional, why do we need 200 pages debating about this? Some of you emotional freaks deserve to be popped by Punk.


To be fair, you seem like the most worked up person on the whole forum about it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MarkMatthewz said:


> Oh my god, stop being so fucking sensitive. If you're so offensively "touched" by what he did, remove punk from your signature and move on. Yes, Punk fucked up by hitting the fan. I honestly guarantee you that punk will not get in trouble for it. In a few days, it will seem the incident never happened.
> 
> You oversensitive marks are just as bad as the people defending punk. Punk was being unprofessional, why do we need 200 pages debating about this? Some of you emotional freaks deserve to be popped by Punk.


Homeboy, you're the only one right now that's being sensitive. If you couldn't see the jest in my comment, then you need to stop being so emotional.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Linda's opponents are going to have a field day. If Punk does get punished cause of this, it's only going to be because it's to save face.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk did act unprofessional (however he's human, humans make mistakes), also, i don't think this will go anywhere, the WWE will cover up/not allow the story to spread much, and they will just make a deal with the fan.

I believe Punk won't even be punished much, maybe just a fine or something..i could be wrong though.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

If I was Vince id offer the guy some work, pay him a few grand to work a storyline for the next few weeks as a disillusioned Punk fan ending in Punk beating the fuck out of him, most fans would snap up that offer rather than drag out a lawsuit for months.


----------



## xsinkorswim (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone see this angle?


YouTube


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

HOLY SHIT! You think the people are bad here, the guys from WrestlingNewsSource.com think from this gif, the guy in the white shirt "PUNCHES" Punk in the back of the head.



> The Best GIF Available Online: Watch The Gent In The White Behind Punk PUNCH Him..Then Punk Swings.












Not a tap at all. fpalm


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess management have clearly told CM Punk not to tweet anything about the attack of the fan. I just hope that poor guy is ok and gets compensation. Vince better make CM Punk apologise to him


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck, the more I watch it, the more I wish Punk hit that prick in the Brock Lesnar shirt. Such a slappable face.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

His hand was obviously open so I'm not sure how you can call it a punch. Was definitely an aggressive shove to the sensitive back-of-the-neck area so it's no wonder he was set off.

Btw I pointed that out to everyone last night. "Follow the middle finger", I said. Nobody listened. Trolled too much this thread and ruined my own credibility.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The black dude trying to get face time is funny as fuck I must say.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG  watching that gif is disgusting that poor fan . CM Punk really is an asshole


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm begging you guys to go on their Facebook page. The shit from the comments coming up is just.... fpalm

https://www.facebook.com/WrestlingNewsSource


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

The guy in the Ziggler shirt is fucking hilarious. He just does no give a single fuck about anything that's going on around him :lmao


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Fuck, the more I watch it, the more I wish Punk hit that prick in the Brock Lesnar shirt. Such a slappable face.


LOL I fucking love ur sig


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I guess management have clearly told CM Punk not to tweet anything about the attack of the fan. I just hope that poor guy is ok and gets compensation. Vince better make CM Punk apologise to him


You hope he is ok? I wonder how long it will take for a ginger backhand and push to wear off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude better act his ass off. Say he was a huge supporter of Linda until this, and how he's going to vote for the Democrat and never watch WWE again because he's so distraught at the unprofessional-ism of it's stars. That's how you get what you want.:westbrook2


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> HOLY SHIT! You think the people are bad here, the guys from WrestlingNewsSource.com think from this gif, the guy in the white shirt "PUNCHES" Punk in the back of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was "shoving" his head? It looks like he just brushed it when he was trying to get his sunglasses on. Maybe that slight brush was the last straw that broke the camel's back?

There's no way Punk is coming out of this unscathed.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Punk probably shouldn't have retaliated, but it's not like he caved the bloke's face in... it was a back-handed swipe which knocked his glasses out of his hand and then he pie-face's him afterwards - which is why the bloke doesn't have a mark on him.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

While I think Punk should have went about it better and overacted badly (before someone tries to say I'm defending Punk because I'm not) why are some people acting like Punk curb stomped this dude? Guy got swiped and piefaced he'll live.


----------



## MarkMatthewz (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Homeboy, you're the only one right now that's being sensitive. If you couldn't see the jest in my comment, then you need to stop being so emotional.


Where in my post can you discern sensitivity? I only posted once in this thread.

I am talking about your previous whiny posts. "Oh my god PUNK IS SO HORRIBLE, THE DOUBLE DOUBLE E NEEDZ to HAng him!". Is it that time of the month again?

you're clearly an idiot or suffer from old-timers if you can't remember your previous 400 posts crying about the situation


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ziggler Dude and Black Dude are the best.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I love how they stopped the footage before he unleashes more hell to the poor guy. 



mblonde09 said:


> Punk probably shouldn't have retaliated, but it's not like he caved the bloke's face in... it was a back-handed swipe which knocked his glasses out of his hand and then he pie-face's him afterwards - which is why the bloke doesn't have a mark on him.





PHX said:


> While I think Punk should have went about it better and overacted badly (before someone tries to say I'm defending Punk because I'm not) why are some people acting like Punk curb stomped this dude? Guy got swiped and piefaced he'll live.


You do know Punk went on a melee attack after this? Other videos posted on this thread prove this.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> The guy in the Ziggler shirt is fucking hilarious. He just does no give a single fuck about anything that's going on around him :lmao


I still cant tell what punk does, every time I try and watch that gif I just cant take my eyes off Ziggler dude and the black guy, what a fucking hilarious gif, people with photoshop skills better go nuts with this one.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Mithro said:


> *FAN WHO CAUSED PUNK INCIDENT REVEALS HIMSELF, BRAGS ON TWITTER:*
> 
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/72...ent-reveals-himself-brags-on-twitter.html?p=1
> ...


dude should be deported


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Good thing punk got that fat new contract a while back, he gon' have to pay. Although I'm not sure how it works whether he would get sued personally or wwe would. Probably both...


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

TheF1BOB said:


> I love how they stopped the footage before he unleashes more hell to the poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## MarkMatthewz (Sep 2, 2008)

Headliner said:


> This dude better act his ass off. Say he was a huge supporter of Linda until this, and how he's going to vote for the Democrat and never watch WWE again because he's so distraught at the unprofessional-ism of it's stars. That's how you get what you want.:westbrook2


Again, you're over exaggerating. This won't affect anything, including punk's career. In a few days, people will not even remember the incident.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Mithro said:


> That was "shoving" his head? It looks like he just brushed it when he was trying to get his sunglasses on. Maybe that slight brush was the last straw that broke the camel's back?
> 
> There's no way Punk is coming out of this unscathed.


No, the guy in the WHITE shirt who clearly pushes Punk's head and then retreats behind Sunglasses Guy.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk wont be able to escape this theres video footage which Vince will see and this will create a bad image on WWE and CM Punk. Vince better get his wallet out as that fan is sure gonna want lots of money


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MarkMatthewz said:


> Where in my post can you discern sensitivity? I only posted once in this thread.
> 
> I am talking about your previous whiny posts. "Oh my god PUNK IS SO HORRIBLE, THE DOUBLE DOUBLE E NEEDZ to HAng him!". Is it that time of the month again?
> 
> you're clearly an idiot or suffer from old-timers if you can't remember your previous 400 posts crying about the situation


Your entire post was full of sensitive, "LEAVE PUNK ALONE" fuckery. 

All I've said was take away "dat tour bus" because I've always mocked him about his tour bus. I've also said that he won't get fired or even suspended for something like this. The only "negative" I've really said about him is that he clearly struck the wrong person and he's a dick. Saying that he's a dick is like saying that the sky is blue. 
You're still being sensitive.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

This shit gets funnier the more you watch it. LMAO.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> I love how they stopped the footage before he unleashes more hell to the poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well let's see them then.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Mithro said:


> That was "shoving" his head? It looks like he just brushed it when he was trying to get his sunglasses on. Maybe that slight brush was the last straw that broke the camel's back?
> 
> There's no way Punk is coming out of this unscathed.


No if you look closely the guy in the grey hoodie pushed Punk's head right when the other guy was putting his glasses on which made it look like he accidently hit Punk which wasn't the case. The guy in the grey hoodie kept hiding behind the glasses guy. Punk thought the glasses guy was the one who did it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The whole thing is stupid. 

Starbuck is right. Punk should of went down the steps and got away from the annoying bellends.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

PHX said:


> What are you talking about?












You're welcome.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

brock lesnar guy should get punched in the fucking face for pushing punk earlier


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mithro said:


> That was "shoving" his head? It looks like he just brushed it when he was trying to get his sunglasses on. Maybe that slight brush was the last straw that broke the camel's back?
> 
> There's no way Punk is coming out of this unscathed.


Look at the guy in the grey shirt behind the glasses guy, he reaches under glasses guy and pushes him on the back of the neck, also after looking at that gif the glasses guy does brush is hand on top of Punk's head so it's understandable why Punk may have thought it was him, but I also question why is hand his above Punk's head like that in the first place. 

Disclaimer: I'm not defending his actions but I understand them.


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> OMG  watching that gif is disgusting that poor fan . CM Punk really is an asshole


Are you really that blind to not notice that there were like 2 douchebags shoving Punk around,he was clearly angered by that and he flipped off,I would have done the same thing too if there were 2 pricks harrassing me in a crowded area.That guy in grey shirt smacked Punk in the back of his head which instantly flipped him off.

Even though what he did was unprofessional,he's human like all of us and all humans make mistakes.The only mistake Punk did is not punching one of those 2 scumbags.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

Massive secuirty fail. As soon as Punk ran into the crowd, security should have followed keeping the fans away from him. Instead Punk is left there to be pushed and shoved around.
Is Punk in the wrong? Of course, but security should have done their fucking job to handle the situation before the event even happened.

LOL @ some of the mother fucking morons in this thread acting as if this is the only injustice going on in the world. Punk hits a wrong fan? whoop-de-fucking-doo, get over it. First world problems indeed. Get the sand out of your vagina's, stop sucking on your mothers tits for milk and fucking grow up.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

From what I can see on that MEGAHQ gif

Is the guy in white pushes punk head but at the same time the dumbass putting on sunglasses manages to tap the top of punks head. Kind of a bad luck spot for that guy.

Wonder how punk would have reacted if he was a face.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Moral of the story: Just let Sandman chill with the fans. He won't punch you accidentally but he'll share his drink with you.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MarkMatthewz said:


> Again, you're over exaggerating. This won't affect anything, including punk's career. In a few days, people will not even remember the incident.


Do you not realize how society has changed over the years? This isn't 20-40 years ago where guys were getting murdered by wrestlers and shit was being covered up.

WWE is in the public eye now more than ever over the last five years. Between BE A STAR (lol), other charities, Benoit, Linda's campaign, etc. Everything they do is being watched. You would be a fool to think Democrats or angry anti-WWE groups won't go balls to the wall with this if they find out. 

Plus, Vince McMahon could be freaking out based on the possibility that these groups _could_ find out alone.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

TheF1BOB said:


> You're welcome.


Uh I've seen that it's the same footage we've been seeing just a clearer angle. Was still just a swipe and pieface.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> You're welcome.


So a simple pie-face = melee? 

Not really.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

The only thing that could possibly make that gif any better is if mark-out guy was in it


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ziggler guy looks like he feel asleep.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> This shit gets funnier the more you watch it. LMAO.


Judging by this excellent gif, we can make several observations.

1. That douchebag in white is the real culprit responsible for hitting Punk and deserves to be put to justice.
2. Innocent sunglasses guy was the poor fool who met the undeserved wrath of punk
3. Funny Black guy is hilarious
4. Ziggler guy who gives no fucks is also hilarious
5. Brock Lesnar Kid should have got instead of innocent sunglasses guy just for the hell of it.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

PHX said:


> Uh I've seen that it's the same footage we've been seeing just a clearer angle. *Was still just a swipe and pieface*.


Yeah, you're totally right, it's not like Punk goes after him again.  fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AthenaMark said:


> This shit gets funnier the more you watch it. LMAO.


The best part is that the black dude is like "Oh shit I'm TV." then he sees what happens behinds him, gives no fucks, turns back around and is like "Oh shit I'm still on TV."


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

TheF1BOB said:


> Yeah, you're totally right, it's not like Punk goes after him again.  fpalm


Dude what are you talking about he didn't go after him again :lmao It's the two strikes we've been talking about for like a 100 pages and it ended there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The black dude is GOAT. He seem like the type that would clown dude that got hit and not give a fuck because he didn't get hit and he's on TV.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Ziggler Dude and Black Dude are the best.


LOL, completely agree. They have more charisma than half of the roster.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I like to think black guy and Ziggler guy went and had some beers together after the show and talked about all the crazy shit that went down.


----------



## MarkMatthewz (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Your entire post was full of sensitive, "LEAVE PUNK ALONE" fuckery.
> 
> All I've said was take away "dat tour bus" because I've always mocked him about his tour bus. I've also said that he won't get fired or even suspended for something like this. The only "negative" I've really said about him is that he clearly struck the wrong person and he's a dick. Saying that he's a dick is like saying that the sky is blue.
> *You're still being sensitive*.


*You still cannot discern or tell the difference between a sensitive post and a directive complaint/criticism*

The more you type, the more I realize how much of an idiot you are (typical for a mod). You've been ranting the entire time this thread was created. You got your point across 120 posts ago and there's no need to quote you or argue with you. Arguing with an egotistical mod on these forums is like talking to a brick wall. I know it hurts being wrong, I feel terribly bad for your "romantic partner".

This conversation is done.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> This shit gets funnier the more you watch it. LMAO.


Nothing funny about that attack. That fan paid good money to see a wrestling show not to get attacked by the so called company champion. It makes me sick to keep seeing that gif


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

On a kind of unrelated note, is anyone else's internet dragging slightly because of that .gif?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The black guy is the only shining light of the whole thing.

He's so happy to be on TV.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

So let me get this straight, because Punk didn't go Mortal Kombat on him, it's alright? Swigging arms with authority is acceptable?

I don't get some of the logic some of you guys are bringing up here.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

He hit the wrong guy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Do you work with this guy https://twitter.com/DarioTeyes


I don't think that's him. He's not as fat as the guy in the video. Also, even though in older pictures his skin is paler, but in recent pictures he is more tan.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha, it even made Belgian media.

'Wrestler hits fan in the face.'
http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/9091/Time-out/article/detail/1513957/2012/10/09/Wrestler-mept-fan-op-z-n-muil.dhtml


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

TheF1BOB said:


> So let me get this straight, because Punk didn't go Mortal Kombat on him, it's alright? Swigging arms with authority are acceptable?


When did I say it was alright? Assuming that is directed toward me. Already said multiple times he shouldn't have did it and handled it bad. All I said was lets not act like he curb stomped the guy. That isn't me defending Punk you just see I have a Punk sig and assume that I' am.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> So let me get this straight, because Punk didn't go Mortal Kombat on him, it's alright? Swigging arms with authority is acceptable?
> 
> I don't get some of the logic some of you guys are bringing up here.


So you've just changed your view? You admit, nothing happened after the pieface after all? Nobody is saying that what he did was correct.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Nothing funny about that attack. That fan paid good money to see a wrestling show not to get attacked by the so called company champion. It makes me sick to keep seeing that gif


Is this your new gimmick? Jumping on the hate CM Punk bandwagon now that slutty kelly has gone, you've post on just about every page since you found this thread are you just sitting their refreshing the thread until a new page appears and posting the same crap written a different way?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Judging by this excellent gif, we can make several observations.
> 
> 1. That douchebag in white is the real culprit responsible for hitting Punk and deserves to be put to justice.
> 2. Innocent sunglasses guy was the poor fool who met the undeserved wrath of punk
> ...


and most importantly 

6. WHERES DAWANG?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

that video pretty much sums up this CM Punk ordeal.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

They both hit him in the head, one deliberate, one accidental.. he still overreacted and assaulted a fan.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

PHX said:


> When did I say it was alright? Assuming that is directed toward me. Already said multiple times he shouldn't have did it and handled it bad. All I said was lets not act like he curb stomped the guy. That isn't me defending Punk you just see I have a Punk sig and assume that I' am.


I wasn't directing this at you, just to the peeps who keep defending this mess.

That is all.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The best part about the guy in the pink shirt is that if you watch the full video, even after punching the sunglasses guy, he never once changes his expression. He is truly a man of little fucks to give.

And the WWE should try and pick up that black guy, he's obviously got some charisma. He can take Drew McIntyre's place.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

dan the marino said:


> The best part about the guy in the pink shirt is that if you watch the full video, even after punching the sunglasses guy, he never once changes his expression. He is truly a man of little fucks to give.
> 
> And the WWE should try and pick up that black guy, he's obviously got some charisma. He can take Drew McIntyre's place.


Make him the new manager of the Primetime Players.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

IMO everyone is at fault here - CM Punk, the guy who did it, security for not protecting Punk and Ziggler guy. Just because.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Number 16 for World Champion!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> So you've just changed your view? You admit, nothing happened after the pieface after all? *Nobody is saying that what he did was correct*.


But why are you trying your best to defend it then? Your whole vibe screams _"nothing wrong with that, bitch desrved it"_.

Don't matter if it's a punch, slap, swing of a arm etc... you don't do this shit on LIVE TV.

Do you Punk marks get this?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It's unfortunate that he targeted the wrong guy, but it would have been justified had he hit the real dick brain.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> But why are you trying your best to defend it then?
> 
> Don't matter if it's a punch, slap, swing of a arm etc... you don't do this shit on LIVE TV.


Ugh, I'm NOT defending it. I clearly started a few pages ago that it was a stupid thing for him to do and he should be punished. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> I wasn't directing this at you, just to the peeps who keep defending this mess.


Looks like you need a swift CM Punk backhand.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> It's unfortunate that he targeted the wrong guy, but it would have been justified had he hit the real dick brain.


Yes a tap on the head, is always worth a elbow and punch in the face..


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i bet the dude in the white shirt is from Stockton. fucking scum.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk clearly has a temper problem just like Randy Orton has

And why is everyone marking out at the black dude and the other guy in the ziggler shirt??? their reactions are not that funny


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk clearly has a temper problem just like Randy Orton has
> 
> And why is everyone marking out at the black dude and the other guy in the ziggler shirt??? their reactions are not that funny


It's because they have sense of humor,unlike you.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

More wrestling fans should be pummeled into a paste by pro-wrestlers. Like half the people in this thread. Take your beatings like a badge of honor, kids.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Ugh, I'm NOT defending it. I clearly started a few pages ago that it was a stupid thing for him to do and he should be punished. Jesus fucking Christ.


Yet you wanted proof to see if Punk did indeed went gangsta over his ass.

You're not tricking me my friend. :cool2


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Let's not forget that Punk was being pushed around on stadium stairs, which are incredibly thin and steep. He could have easily fallen down the stairs on live television and seriously hurt himself. It was worth raging over, but holy shit he punched the wrong guy.

I have no idea why they insist on having Punk go through the crowd, though. This could have been just as effective if Punk ran through the stage.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Stanford said:


> Looks like you need a swift CM Punk backhand.




Like Kobe in a hotel in Colorado.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

wkdsoul said:


> Yes a tap on the head, is always worth a elbow and punch in the face..


LOL, what a tool.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dusty Roids said:


> brock lesnar guy should get punched in the fucking face for pushing punk earlier


Ah, but even in that situation Punk shoved the kid away first. 

Now in that case the kid was poking Punk and putting an arm around his shoulder so it was more justified and certainly not as bad as decking someone, but even so Punk should've been a bit more professional. Obviously that's pretty minor compared to what happened after though.

But yeah that kid was obnoxious anyway.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk clearly has a temper problem just like Randy Orton has
> 
> And why is everyone marking out at the black dude and the other guy in the ziggler shirt??? their reactions are not that funny


Kelly Kelly Fan: 

if that gif of punk reacting mildly to a fan is so shocking to you why don't you just leave this thread, and go home.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> But why are you trying your best to defend it then? Your whole vibe screams _"nothing wrong with that, bitch desrved it"_.
> 
> Don't matter if it's a punch, slap, swing of a arm etc... you don't do this shit on LIVE TV.
> 
> Do you Punk marks get this?


More to the point, why are you acting as if this this the only injustice going on in the world...? "OMGZ PUNK HIT AN INNOCENT FAN, DA INJUSTICE! HOW CAN U DEFEND THIS!!!" 

Get the fuck over it.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

TheF1BOB said:


> Yet you wanted proof to see if Punk did indeed went gangsta over his ass.
> 
> You're not tricking me my friend. :cool2


He wanted proof about the so called mele after the two strikes by Punk only to see the same two strikes we've all been talking about and already saw, lol.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Black "TV Moment" Guy and Ziggler Guy for the Tag belts please Vince.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

If I were Vince I would offer the guy to appear on TV and make a short storyline out of it, guy is happy to be on tv= no sue and no problems, Punk gets heat and most people would buy the storyline thing, everyone's happy ^^

Btw, Punk made a mistake but...no biggie.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> Yet you wanted proof to see if Punk did indeed went gangsta over his ass.
> 
> You're not tricking me my friend. :cool2


Yeah, I wanted proof because you stated that he 'started a melee' after the brief altercation. How is that defending him? Get over yourself for fuck sake.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> Ah, but even in that situation Punk shoved the kid away first.
> 
> Now in that case the kid was poking Punk and putting an arm around his shoulder so it was more justified and certainly not as bad as decking someone, but even so Punk should've been a bit more professional. Obviously that's pretty minor compared to what happened after though.
> 
> But yeah that kid was obnoxious anyway.


I thought he was the one who pushed him first if you look at the complete video you can see him push punk pretty hard. Punch worthy to me..

anyway your right this stuff should be prevented at all times.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hamada said:


> Black "TV Moment" Guy and Ziggler Guy for the Tag belts please Vince.


Knowing Vince and how crazy he is I wouldnt be suprised if that happened


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't get over how that kid about knock Punk flying and that was after Punk pushed the little bugger.

NEEDZ THE PROTEIN SHAKES = unk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Joshi said:


> If I were Vince I would offer the guy to appear on TV and make a short storyline out of it, guy is happy to be on tv= no sue and no problems, Punk gets heat and most people would buy the storyline thing, everyone's happy ^^
> 
> Btw, Punk made a mistake but...no biggie.





Good point, Punk assaulting a fan [The wrong one at that] on live tv in front of millions of viewers is no biggie at all. Can't even believe there's a thread on it. :gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Stanford said:


> More wrestling fans should be pummeled into a paste by pro-wrestlers. Like half the people in this thread. Take your beatings like a badge of honor, kids.


Fuckin right!
If you were a Japanese wrestling fan in the early 80s it was considered an honour and huge thrill to have Abdullah stick a fork in you or Tiger Jeet Singh brain you with the flat end of his sword. They'd shake their hands and thank them for the privilige of being hit afterward.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

scrilla said:


> i bet the dude in the white shirt is from Stockton. fucking scum.


Wouldn't be surprised at all. This city is garbage.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Good point, Punk assaulting a fan [The wrong one at that] on live tv in front of millions of viewers is no biggie at all. Can't even believe there's a thread on it. :gun::gun::gun::gun:


Jericho punched a woman on the face and it ended up in...nothing, they are human, it's not like Punk raped a female fan in front of the audience.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, brought the lulz.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Nice one, Punk. Human beings are indeed punchable.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

The guy Punk hit posted this video


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> Can't get over how that kid about knock Punk flying and that was after Punk pushed the little bugger.
> 
> NEEDZ THE PROTEIN SHAKES = unk


Oh my god, I love how you said with such confidence punk went on a melee on the guy, and you even provided 'video evidence' yet all we saw were the same two videos. First breaks his glasses then a pieface. Now you act like you never even said that comment. Ahahaha


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Jesus how can that fan be calm from talking in that you tube clip??? he should be mad as hell


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

CM Punk = Shit
Wrestlers can't just slap about their fans whenever they piss them off, he is an adult at the end of the day he should of just moved away


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

mpredrox said:


> The guy Punk hit posted this video


That's it, Punks career is over. This guy knows his wits about the situation.

WWE - $$$$ = :vince3 = :buried ----> unk2


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

People are talking like Punk chopped off the dude's dick but in a couple of days it will all be forgote


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Joshi said:


> Jericho punched a woman on the face and it ended up in...nothing, they are human, it's not like Punk raped a female fan in front of the audience.


Different circumstances though, if I recall correctly that woman swung at Jericho first. Punk received a shove to the back of the head and then punched the wrong guy.

I hope he doesn't get fired and I don't think he will be (though how far this goes with the police may decide that) but he certainly should be punished in some way.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

mpredrox said:


> The guy Punk hit posted this video


Aw. :3


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Based on how calm dude is doubt this is gonna be the huge issue people seem to think it'll be (Fan suing, pressing charges, Punk getting suspended, etc.)


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> Different circumstances though, if I recall correctly that woman swung at Jericho first. Punk received a shove to the back of the head and then punched the wrong guy.
> 
> I hope he doesn't get fired and I don't think he will be (though how far this goes with the police may decide that) but he certainly should be punished in some way.


Sure he will, but there is a big chance we'll never know about it, it will be on closed doors, and months from now on every time Punk will lose a match people will start saying and guessing "he's being punished for assaulting that fan" :no:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

He seems quite laid back about it, clearly a fuck not given, till someone talks $$$


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

He deserves a fine, a big fine because he shouldn't have done it...however so many people are overreacting. He didn't eat an orphan or anything and he was being assaulted and reacted. He hit the wrong guy, mistake, but it's not worthy of being fired. Security should have gotten there quicker as well.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Punk wont be punished nor should he, If anything WWE should be apologizing to Punk for having him go in the stands and not giving him the proper security.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

mpredrox said:


> The guy Punk hit posted this video


He seems to know the reason why Punk reacted that way and is calm about the situation. Respect to this man and his reasonable answer, and not being a little bitch raging on how he was wrongly hit.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

i felt sorry for the dude, he was just holding his camera, Punk might lose the belt for that shit


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.tmz.com/2012/10/09/cm-punk-police-attack-wwe-saramento/


> Police in Sacramento, CA have interviewed a WWE fan who was punched in the face by CM Punk during a live televised event Monday night ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> The incident occurred on "Monday Night Raw" -- when Punk went into the crowd after a match ... and several fans began to get physical with him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

To be fair, whenever I see a guy wearing sunglasses indoors at night I kinda want to punch him in the face too.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

PacoAwesome said:


> He seems to know the reason why Punk reacted that way and is calm about the situation. Respect to this man and his reasonable answer, and not being a little bitch raging on how he was wrongly hit.


He should have been all "CM Punk touched me you guys see that CM Punk touched me" just like the guy in Running Man with Buzzsaw lol



> But later that night, the victim re-contacted police ... and said he had developed pain in his knees.


Wait what? his knees :hmm:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This dude shouldnt of released this video clip he should of got a lawsuit and demanded millions hes clearly a victim


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Millions? for what? he's got no injuries...


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This dude shouldnt of released this video clip he should of got a lawsuit and demanded millions hes clearly a victim


You are clearly a troll.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Basically this :lol









At 0.27 OP,that kid in Bork Laser T-shirt pretty much upheld WWE's "Don't be a bully, be a STAR!" anti-bullying campaign after getting shoved aside by CM Phil.

Seems like Punk's "cunt of personality" took a pounding from a suspected former CenaNation member, leaving him visibly shaken from the proceedings in the ring.You could tell punk got wet right there :lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So CM Punk has apologised from that TMZ report well that isnt good enough he should publicy apologise on tv since we saw it all happen


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The guy even said himself, unless Punk known who actually touched him, why attack? 

Take that to court and he's fucked, Punk that is regardless of the lack of injuries the guy sustained.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This dude shouldnt of released this video clip he should of got a lawsuit and demanded millions hes clearly a victim


Or he could not be a bitch,just maybe...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

nikola123 said:


> Or he could not be a bitch,just maybe...


Yes turn down the millions of dollars for street cred.


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So CM Punk has apologised from that TMZ report well that isnt good enough he should publicy apologise on tv since we saw it all happen


Can you stop posting here.Your remarks and statements are just plain retarded, really.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This dude shouldnt of released this video clip he should of got a lawsuit and demanded millions hes clearly a victim


Sorry, not everyone is a greedy little bitch.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> This dude shouldnt of released this video clip he should of got a lawsuit and demanded millions hes clearly a victim


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So CM Punk has apologised from that TMZ report well that isnt good enough he should publicy apologise on tv since we saw it all happen


You are trying way too hard to troll. Stop, you suck at it and make it so obvious.

Do us all a favor and log off. Permanently.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> The guy even said himself, unless Punk known who actually touched him, why attack?
> 
> Take that to court and he's fucked, Punk that is regardless of the lack of injuries the guy sustained.


What a surprise, an Arsenal fan complaining about physicality 

I think you'll find the extent of his injuries would be a major issue in court, if somebody punched me and I had barely any injuries he'd not get ripped a new one by any court, it'd be a small fine and a slap on the wrists. And the fine he gets should not be based on the wealth of the attacker as KK Fan seems to suggest millions should be thrown at him.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Whizz187 said:


> Can you stop posting here.Your remarks and statements are just plain retarded, really.


It can't though it needs to maintain posting crap on every page, I swear if we count back about 20 pages this douche will have a post per page :cuss:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Dude sustained no injuries, seems okay, it was an accident. Nothing will likely come of this.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hope you guys who are bringing up a lawsuit getting millions of dollars know that it doesn't work that easy. It's a lot of hassle for one all the lawyer fees it takes and the fact that he didn't get injured in the situation isn't gonna help. It usually can take months to maybe years for cases to get settled. Fans have been injured at events before and never successfully sued WWE. So guy might feel it's not worth all that hassle.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hope all the security team was fired.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I am NOT a troll I am posting my opinions on this subject

That guy should take CM Punk to court I can gurantee the fan would win the case


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

CamillePunk said:


> Yes turn down the millions of dollars for street cred.


'tis always the best option. What good is dollah if you have no cred to back it up with?


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

NotASmark said:


> Man you're right, *if a guy fingered me* and pushed my head almost causing me to fall down some stairs, even after i gave them about 3 warnings to stop, i should not do anything about it.
> 
> Being a fan does not give you the right to abuse stars, and provoke them without consequence.


Would you pull him off?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I am NOT a troll I am posting my opinions on this subject
> 
> That guy should take CM Punk to court I can gurantee the fan would win the case


Please leave and go stalk K2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This guy deserves all the credit in the world. He's completely innocent yet he doesn't overreact to being shoved over, and it could've been so easy for him to take everything he could get in return, yet he just shrugged it off and is getting on with his life.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

that guy in the video seems pretty cool about this whole thing


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I am NOT a troll I am posting my opinions on this subject
> 
> That guy should take CM Punk to court I can gurantee the fan would win the case


No you can't, you're not a lawyer


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Punk punched that fan like Punk was playing for the Indiana Pacers.


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I am NOT a troll I am posting my opinions on this subject
> 
> That guy should take CM Punk to court I can gurantee the fan would win the case


Okay, you're not a troll. Just some virgin who entertains himself by annoying people on a wrestling forum.
Feel bad for you, son.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Joshi said:


> No you can't, you're not a lawyer


You dont need to be a lawyer to know your rights. He can, and should be compensated for Punks assault.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

dan the marino said:


> Turn around and deck the first guy you see?


He probably took some tips from Chris Jericho's "How to handle fans heckeling you" handbook.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> That guy should take CM Punk to court I can gurantee the fan would win the case


Maybe he doesn't want to? 
He seems to understand, why Punk snaped and just saying "..but if you are not 100 sure who did it..." so he does not critisize his reaction, only who he attacked. 
So it's not like "Booo you don't hit a fan! I'm gonna sue WWE for this!"

Who knows if WWE offeres something better. He deserves it just for his calm reaction.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

So he hit the wrong guy.

The guy that actually was hitting Punk, acted like nothing happened at the show, looked like a dick on camera and then bragged about it on twitter is a complete pussy.

I don't condone hitting fans for no reason, but if it was anyone else in Punk's position and some complete stranger was slapping your kidney and hitting the back of your head, you'd retaliate as well. Whether you get the right guy or not... well, that's another situation.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

That was AWESOME! Though he hit the wrong people. He should have beat the crap out of that stupid kid in black that kept pushing him, then the guy in grey. 

I am somewhat jealous of the dude that PUNK did smack. If it was me i'd make a Tout about it saying "I disrespected the Best in the World and got what was coming to me for it. I have now learned my lesson" it'd have been great, maybe they'd show it on RAW XD


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wig3_Sw7dcA

amazing


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe they'll realise that the guy is actually quite calm and collected deep down, so they offer him a chance to appear in a segment.

I can imagine it now, he meets with the creative team in the back, nodding along taking in their sage advice, trading high-fives with Cena and Kofi, filming a clip for the 'breat cancer is gay' videos etc. Then he is introduced to the arena to a semblance of cheers, and then when he is given the mic to explain how he felt, he just goes apeshit and yells 'YOU'RE ALL FUCKING GAY I HATE YOU FUCKING FUCKERS' flipping the bird and just running out of the crowd, signalling the quickest heel turn in the history of the business.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I feel sorry for the guy Punk hit. You can clearly see from that angle that someone behind him nudged Punk in the back of the head and the guy putting the sunglasses on got caught in the crossfire. It was completely unprofessional of Punk to do that, he should know better considering his place in the company, the fact that it's live television and because he's been caught having altercations with fans on previous occasions that ultimately bit him in the ass. That being said, security should have done a better job to keep the fans at a safe distance.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

this thread makes me want to punch an innocent fan.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

:lmao at the black guy. Looks like he slapped the right guy here anyway.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

punk is lucky that the fan wasn't so volatile. it would have so fuckinf ugly if the fan hit punk back.. not the first time punk is getting into trouble.. too good for wwe.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If the guy tried to sue, it would never get to court. He would get paid to avoid it going to court, as Punk/WWE would settle out of court just to keep it quiet. Which is exactly why he should have been trying to get paid. I'm a big dude. I can take care of myself & I would have been ok, sans maybe some pride/ego, taking those shots this dude took, just like he is. That doesn't mean I wouldn't try to take advantage of the situation. This is MURRICA, after all, that's what we're all about! :lol It is not different to me than when Dennis Rodman kicked the cameraman.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> :lmao at the black guy. Looks like he slapped the right guy here anyway.


 Do you not see the hand inbetween Sunglasses Guy's elbow and CM Punk's head?


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> You dont need to be a lawyer to know your rights. He can, and should be compensated for Punks assault.


Read the original sentence, I mean he can't ASSURE he would win... my god I can't believe I actually have to explain this.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Do you not see the hand inbetween Sunglasses Guy's elbow and CM Punk's head?


They both catch him on the head, he means..


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Will WWe punish Punk?


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking at the vid... I wonder how much of a s**t storm we would see now if Punk accidentaly punched the little kid in green/yellow shirt next to the culprit.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> They both catch him on the head, he means..


Then he's wrong.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Joshi said:


> Looking at the vid... I wonder how much of a s**t storm we would see now if Punk accidentaly punched the little kid in green/yellow shirt next to the culprit.


Kid in the A's shirt? I don't see how he could mistake him for the man who pushed him. kid was a few feet farther back.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Then he's wrong.


The guy in the grey shirt, yes he hit Punk too, but the guy Punk struck gave him a slap to the head also.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> :lmao at the black guy. Looks like he slapped the right guy here anyway.


Oh man, that's an incredible angle, I hope somebody sends that to WWE. Punk clearly hit the right person. It wasn't really his fault, it clearly looks like Punk thought somebody punched him in the back of the head. It was an accident but still, the guy was kind of an idiot.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I am NOT a troll I am posting my opinions on this subject
> 
> That guy should take CM Punk to court I can gurantee the fan would win the case


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

jblvdx said:


> Dude sustained no injuries, seems okay, it was *an accident*. Nothing will likely come of this.


It was not an accident, it was an assault.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> :lmao at the black guy. Looks like he slapped the right guy here anyway.


Oh fuck, it does. And that guy tried putting on his glasses to make it looked like he didn't do anything, well he sure fucking fooled me!


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> Kid in the A's shirt? I don't see how he could mistake him for the man who pushed him. kid was a few feet farther back.


Mmm...looked to me Punk didn't took so much time to search for the culprit and reacted almost on instinct but you're right about the distance.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> :lmao at the black guy. Looks like he slapped the right guy here anyway.


god damn if he would of hit that kid right there by mistake his career in any type of wrestling would be over - he'd be CM Bum.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck, I know it's been said loads of times before, but I can't stop watching the black guy and Ziggler shirt guy. They look like the Dudley Boyz when they were teenagers.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I see it now, next Monday on raw: cena starts the show. "I will wrestle at hell in the cell if punk chooses me, which he should because I don't hit the fans. The wwe universe is why I do this. I respect you. He doesn't. Love me love me love me"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyway, you can clearly see that Punk double checks for a split second to make sure that the kid is out of harms way.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> The guy in the grey shirt, yes he hit Punk too, but the guy Punk struck gave him a slap to the head also.


No he didn't. :lmao


----------



## Nacila (Mar 19, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Oh man, that's an incredible angle, I hope somebody sends that to WWE. Punk clearly hit the right person. It wasn't really his fault, it clearly looks like Punk thought somebody punched him in the back of the head. It was an accident but still, the guy was kind of an idiot.


Hit the right person? The hell are you talking about. Look at the guy in gray shirt behind him. He's the douchebag here.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Oh man, that's an incredible angle, I hope somebody sends that to WWE. Punk clearly hit the right person. It wasn't really his fault, it clearly looks like Punk thought somebody punched him in the back of the head. It was an accident but still, the guy was kind of an idiot.


Naw, he still hit the wrong guy. The dude that got hit that is putting on his sunglasses only touched Punk at all because the guy behind him, in the process of hitting Punk himself, caused the guy with sunglasses to touch Punk, while going under his arm to slap Punk in the back of the head.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Oh fuck, it does. And that guy tried putting on his glasses to make it looked like he didn't do anything, well he sure fucking fooled me!


He didn't do anything. He was waving his hand or something, put it down and in that moment somebody pushes him from behind.
And that's exactly the moment, when the grey shirted middle finger guy slapped him to the head.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

This thread needs more Ziggler Guy.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> He didn't do anything. *He was waving his hand or something, put it down and in that moment somebody pushes him from behind.*
> And that's exactly the moment, when the grey shirted middle finger guy slapped him to the head.


Exactly.

I can see how they made that mistake but glasses didn't touch Punk.

Can't defend this.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe this have been alredy answered but how did Punk behave short after this vid? did he realized soon after that he made a mistake? he stayed in character? ^^


----------



## Forever Red (Feb 3, 2009)

There are still far too many people not noticing the grey shirt guys hand in that gif. 

Over Punks right shoulder, a hand pushes the back of Punk's head. Jeez.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

RiZE said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I can see how they made that mistake but glasses didn't touch Punk.
> 
> Can't defend this.


Nope, took me a couple of looks at the slow-mo gif to see the guy sneak his hand inbetween the glasses hand right at the moment he passes behind punk, easy mistake for punk to make, but doesn't condone fucking assualting a fan.. 

Fine, Suspension and belt up for grabs i would think..


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Joshi said:


> Maybe this have been alredy answered but how did Punk behave short after this vid? did he realized soon after that he made a mistake? he stayed in character? ^^


I get the feeling with CM Punk, nobody knows where Punk the character ends and Phil Brooks the man starts.


----------



## Messcalean (Jan 3, 2012)

I was there at the show. Punk did hit an innocent bystander, but he was getting messed with the whole night by dick fans. Here's the guy who did it. Goes on and brags about it Twitter.com/DarioTeyes


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Joshi said:


> Maybe this have been alredy answered but how did Punk behave short after this vid? did he realized soon after that he made a mistake? he stayed in character? ^^


He pushes the fan, turns around and then acts horrified to that Vince says that he needs to choose between Cena or Ryback for HIAC.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> There are still far too many people not noticing the grey shirt guys hand in that gif.


Yeah. 







> Jeez.


JEEEEEEEEEEEEZUS!!!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joshi said:


> Looking at the vid... I wonder how much of a s**t storm we would see now if Punk accidentaly punched the little kid in green/yellow shirt next to the culprit.


My god if CM Punk had hit a child he would been suspended on the spot. Since WWE is now aimed at kids theres no way Vince would of let him get away with it and plus footage would of been all over the internet so the shit storm for WWE would be really bad


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> He pushes the fan, turns around and then acts horrified to that Vince says that he needs to choose between Cena or Ryback for HIAC.


Thanks! (still have to watch the show ^^)


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Goes on and brags about it Twitter.com/DarioReyes


No, that's not him. Grey shirt guy was fat, this guy seems thin to me.
(You also linked the wrong account)


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

It's not even like Punk punched him...Whole thing IMO is being blown well out of proportion. If he'd have full on decked the guy then fair do's, but if it was me i'd take some comp tickets, a chance to go backstage to meet some of the stars and all that shit and sweep it under the rug.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CM Punk is fucking pathetic. I hope he gets fired.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

There's this and the recent TMZ story about ADR making a fan cry. Bad PR for Linda.


----------



## Messcalean (Jan 3, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> No, that's not him. Grey shirt guy was fat, this guy seems thin to me.


I just fixed it. Check it again.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Nope, took me a couple of looks at the slow-mo gif to see the guy sneak his hand inbetween the glasses hand right at the moment he passes behind punk, easy mistake for punk to make, but doesn't condone fucking assualting a fan..
> 
> Fine, Suspension and belt up for grabs i would think..


Yes, the other guy actively tried to make it look like it was the other guy (to hear him tell it on the Internet) so it was definitely an easy mistake to make, especially since even some that watch it in slow motion think it was "sunglasses indoors"-guy. No excuse but a clear explanation.

I don't see why they should suspend him or punish him kayfabe though. He can be fined and forced to apologize (which he has already done) but since it would never have happened if security had done their job I don't think they need to take it that far. Especially since the word is that WWE sees him as the only reliable top guy they have, now that Cena has health problems.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Joshi said:


> Thanks! (still have to watch the show ^^)


No problem. You can't tell that anything happened from the show footage, as the camera is on Vince when he hits the fan, so he acted pretty well while being really worked up.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Even if he got pushed in the back of the head 
That's just like love tap to him no excuse to hall off and punch someones lights out. What if he hit the kid that was over there?
Bad situation


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This whole thing has leaked everywhere on the internet its bad PR for WWE so something has to be done

Also do you think that black dude and the white guy with the ziggler shirt hit the bar after the show to talk about what happened lol it seems possible


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

RiZE said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I can see how they made that mistake but glasses didn't touch Punk.
> 
> Can't defend this.





Evil Peter said:


> Yes, the other guy actively tried to make it look like it was the other guy (to hear him tell it on the Internet) so it was definitely an easy mistake to make, especially since even some that watch it in slow motion think it was "sunglasses indoors"-guy. No excuse but a clear explanation.
> 
> I don't see why they should suspend him or punish him kayfabe though. He can be fined and forced to apologize (which he has already done) but since it would never have happened if security had done their job I don't think they need to take it that far. Especially since the word is that WWE sees him as the only reliable top guy they have, now that Cena has health problems.


I think with the wellness stance, and how they want to portray the company at the moment they cant be seen to let off "hitting a innocent fan" which is why i think they'll hit punk with all they can. A fine and sorry wont cut it, IMO.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> I just fixed it. Check it again.


Still the wrong person. Compare the two and you'll see.



> There's this and the recent TMZ story about ADR making a fan cry. Bad PR for Linda.


But that's just ridiculous.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

When did Punk apologize, I'd like to see it?


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> No problem. You can't tell that anything happened from the show footage, as the camera is on Vince when he hits the fan, so he acted pretty well while being really worked up.


Oh I see, so the attack itself is not aired on tv, got it.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

From TMZ:



> The victim met with police shortly after the incident ... and a rep for the Sacramento County Sheriff's Dept. tells us the man didn't appear to have any major injuries that required medical attention.
> 
> But later that night, the victim re-contacted police ... and said he had developed pain in his knees.


In other words after speaking with a No Win No Fee Injury Lawyer his knees started to hurt.

Knees??


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This whole thing has leaked everywhere on the internet its bad PR for WWE so something has to be done
> 
> Also *do you think that black dude and the white guy with the ziggler shirt hit the bar after the show to talk about what happened lol it seems possible*


Yes, all fans make friends at the show, and are buddies forever. its not a fucking sitcom.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

After seeing all the footage, the clear one that is which has stuff before it when Punk is walking up the stairs it is obvious that Punk was provoked. Several fans were not just touching him but also pushing him and one I saw punch Punk in the kidney. As a fan you shouldn't be touching any talent like that, its completely disrespectful to the performer who is just doing his job. Punk is only human and if you were in that position and that happened to you, it is possible in the heat of the moment you would have reacted the same way. Its already known Punk has a short fuse and obviously fans, especially the one behind in the grey were just trying to push his buttons and it worked.

Its clear that Punk hit the wrong guy, the guy who did slap Punk on the head hid behind the guy who got punched like a coward. He caused all of this shit and he was even bragging about it on twitter like a complete cunt. That does not mean I *defend Punk for his actions.* It was completely unprofessional and for someone who has been in the business for close to 15 years and is the companies top heel and the current WWE Champion he should have known better. He did react like a complete prick, but I think it was an honest mistake. He lost his cool in the heat of the moment, it happens. We all have our bad moments. 

Its such a shame because even despite the way they have been booking him Punk has been absolute gold these past 3 or so weeks. And now there is a chance WWE will take the title off him just as he is building momentum again . I hope WWE doesn't do that and give the title to either a green Ryback who isn't ready or Cena for the nth time. But unfortunately, I would not be in the least bit surprised :/.

WWE apparently released a statement about the issue which TMZ has reported:

"WWE security was unfortunately not in the appropriate place at the time. Given CM Punk’s persona as a ‘bad guy’ fans were naturally heckling him, but unfortunately a few fans began shoving him and one struck him in the kidney and on the back."

“WWE regrets that proper security measures were not in place, and CM Punk apologizes for reacting in the heat of the moment.”

This statement could be taken in any way and doesn't really say much on how this is going to effect Punk. So we are still going to have to wait and see.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

holt_hogan said:


> From TMZ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, did you not see it? Punk totally whacked the shades off that guy's knee.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

even if he had no injuries he has proof CM Punk attacked him for no reason and can claim he hurt him.
Worst cast scenario Punk gets arrested for this 
Best case scenario WWE settles out of court from the eventual lawsuit


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> even if he had no injuries he has proof CM Punk attacked him for no reason and can claim he hurt him.
> Worst cast scenario Punk gets arrested for this
> Best case scenario WWE settles out of court from the eventual lawsuit


Do you really think Punk could be arrested for this? (not trying to prove any point, just asking, I'm not familiar with US law system)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> From TMZ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well as Booker T would say, the head bone connected to the....knee bone?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Where is this kidney punch/slap everyone keeps mentioning?


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

I have to LMAO at the fucking idiots attacking Punk for what he did. So he hit the wrong motherfucker, so what? Watch the video and the fans are aggravating Punk by pushing him in a bullying manner. This is something you retards have failed to see. Tell me that you will remain calm while people are hitting and pushing you LOLno. I am actually a Punk hater, but been a realist I see that Punk is just a human being and he got naturally upset by all that hitting and pushing which was not warranted.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

You know, I can't help but feel this is somehow all Gene Snitsky's fault.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Hamada said:


> Dude, did you not see it? Punk totally whacked the shades off that guy's knee.


Geez you're right, I couldn't see that. I'll book an appointment tomorrow with the Opticians and ask them if I need knee pads.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I just think it's sad that this is taking away from how awesome the main event of Raw was last night. It had a special feeling surrounding it and all anybody is talking about is this. Just so fucking stupid.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> I just think it's sad that this is taking away from how awesome the main event of Raw was last night. It had a special feeling surrounding it and all anybody is talking about is this. Just so fucking stupid.


Same way I feel personally loved the Punk/Vince stuff just felt real big time. Punk was doing amazing heel work and Vince still got it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

That fan was clearly assaulted and he can file a lawsuit and claim compensation you dont have to be a lawyer to figure that out

Vince McMahon better prepare himself for a lawsuit and the same goes for CM Punk

Also be a star anyone??? that campaign WWE shoves down our throats every week well from this incident that clearly makes a mockery of it


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Well as Booker T would say, the head bone connected to the....knee bone?


Dude was probably having knee pain before the incident and then when someone mentioned he could get some decent cash out of it he called the cops.



wkdsoul said:


> Where is this kidney punch/slap everyone keeps mentioning?


Not completely sure, but a couple seconds before he punches the guy he turns around like he just got hit/slapped.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Agree with that, diggin JR's comments on his blog too.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol @ the guy complaining of his knee's hurting.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> That fan was clearly assaulted and he can file a lawsuit and claim compensation you dont have to be a lawyer to figure that out
> 
> Vince McMahon better prepare himself for a lawsuit and the same goes for CM Punk
> 
> Also be a star anyone??? that campaign WWE shoves down our throats every week well from this incident that clearly makes a mockery of it


If not a troll an idiot then. One or the other or possibly both......

They should just get K2 to spend the night with the dude who got slapped, no need for a lawsuit and K2 will only be doing what she does best.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> That fan was clearly assaulted and he can file a lawsuit and claim compensation you dont have to be a lawyer to figure that out
> 
> Vince McMahon better prepare himself for a lawsuit and the same goes for CM Punk
> 
> Also be a star anyone??? that campaign WWE shoves down our throats every week well from this incident that clearly makes a mockery of it


ok, whats Vince liable for in Kfanworld?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Fans aren't even supposed to be touching the superstars. WWE just doesn't mind it when fans pat superstars on the back or something like that(though that's not allowed either,but there's no harm in that,so they let it go). 

Look at where Punk was, fans were swarming him and getting in his way and constantly touching/hitting him. Sure,Punk shouldn't hit someone, but they were the ones who were doing it first. Security should have been there to block off fans from getting too aggressive with the stars, and the fans shouldn't even be doing that either.

And the person who got hit, claiming that Punk hurt his knees....I guarantee that the second WWE and their lawyers demand to see that persons medical history(and see if that person has reoccurring knee problems),they'll instantly back off. That person might have knee pains, but really doubt it was from Punk.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Sue him for his merch %.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

holt_hogan said:


> Geez you're right, I couldn't see that. I'll book an appointment tomorrow with the Opticians and ask them if I need knee pads.


Although I would like to see the "no win no fee" lawyer like Claims Direct against CM Punk. "Hello, yes, I'd like to file a lawsuit against the Best in the World for attacking me while I was adjusting my eyewear".


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

You can clearly see how idiotic a few fans were being towards Punk. Punk reacted like a prick and was totally unprofessional. But you *DO NOT* I repeat *DO NOT* push or attack a performer like that who is just trying to do his job. It is completely disrespectful at the very least. I don't defend Punk's actions because they were wrong but I can completely see why he snapped like that.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Also be a star anyone??? that campaign WWE shoves down our throats every week well from this incident that clearly makes a mockery of it


Well.. that campaign pretty much says: Don't put up with bullying. 
And Punk was really bullied from the beginning he walks up and stands there.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Another thing...

Look at UFC. When guys enter the arena, there's like 4-5 diff security guards all blocking the fans from trying to touch the fighter. Imagine if there wasn't any security, I'm sure many fans would be getting real aggressive with that fighter, and naturally, as a human, the fighter would respond by physically getting those people to stop.

Looking at the video, Punk did attack the wrong guy, but in Punks defense, had he hit the correct guy...the correct guy deserved it. The guy who hit Punk, was hiding behind the guy in black, and then stuck his arm underneath that black shirt guy and hit Punk, so it made it look like the guy in black, hit Punk.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Tonight I will dream of how this would've looked, had it been *The Sandman* that was punched in the kidney. RAW would've been on CNN.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

They should make a storyline out of this with the guy hiring David Otunga. They included Lawler's heart attack in the Vince storyline last night, why not this?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

> The victim met with police shortly after the incident ... and a rep for the Sacramento County Sheriff's Dept. tells us the man didn't appear to have any major injuries that required medical attention.
> 
> But later that night, the victim re-contacted police ... and said he had developed pain in his knees.


lol his knees? Punk backhanded him and then pie faced him, how the hell would that affect your knees? Dude seemed cool about it in the video, but that whole knee thing seems like he's really scraping at the bottom of the barrel for some type of injury to get some money.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> They should make a storyline out of this with the guy hiring David Otunga. They included Lawler's heart attack in the Vince storyline last night, why not this?


I'd actually like that.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

I also wonder if this is a work. It comes right alongside the hilarious angle with Al Snow on TNA which is almost identical. Conveniently timed controversy after crisis week before.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have totally gone off CM Punk from seeing him attack an innocent fan. You just dont do that no matter how much the fans are getting to you. You stay professional in your job which clearly CM Punk struggles to do. I mean this is one of many incidents CM Punk has been involved in when it comes to the fans. Vince should really take action and strip him of the belt he cant be the company guy after attacking someone


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> They should make a storyline out of this with the guy hiring David Otunga. They included Lawler's heart attack in the Vince storyline last night, why not this?


I guess they could incorporate into the story to draw more heat on to Punk once it all gets sorted out. Who knows. And on another point, if they were going to use Jerry Lawler's heart attack in the storyline they at least did it in one of the least disrespectful ways unlike the stuff they've done with JR's bell's palsy's in the past.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Couple of reality checks for some in here:

1) Those who claim they would not file a lawsuit reveal themselves to be 13 or 14 years old, and have no idea how the world works. You damn sure would sue if you were an adult. There is no question you would because this guy is going to collect from WWE, from Punk, from the Security company (if non WWE), and from the owners of the arena. This is an open and shut case. Punk is in the wrong, and assaulted that guy. He could even press charges and have Punk arrested if he wants to take it that far, but I suspect he just wants a nice settlement.

2) Punk is not a legit tough guy at all. Those punches only landed because he sucker punched the guy before he even knew what was going on. Also, those punches didn't damage the guy's face from what I can tell so yeah, hits like a bitch describes Punk. Punk would be in deep shit against someone who knows how to fight, and knows he is trying to hit them. This is why vanilla midgets don't make good wrestling champions. 

I had him pegged perfectly when I renamed him CM Emo.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

dualtamac said:


> If not a troll an idiot then. One or the other or possibly both......
> 
> They should just get K2 to spend the night with the dude who got slapped, no need for a lawsuit and K2 will only be doing what she does best.


He probably doesn't want to get some type of disease.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk getting IWC HEAT for punching the fan. HE'S WORKING THE MARKS.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> I also wonder if this is a work. It comes right alongside the hilarious angle with Al Snow on TNA which is almost identical. Conveniently timed controversy after crisis week before.


Are you fucking serious? Good goddamn.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Mcmahon wasn't happy. He had that "see you in office" kind of look..


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Heel said:


> Punk getting IWC HEAT for punching the fan. HE'S WORKING THE MARKS.


The only heel ever to be hated by both the casuals and the IWC. CEMENTING HIS LEGACY.


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> Couple of reality checks for some in here:
> 
> 1) Those who claim they would not file a lawsuit reveal themselves to be 13 or 14 years old, and have no idea how the world works. You damn sure would sue if you were an adult. There is no question you would because this guy is going to collect from WWE, from Punk, from the Security company (if non WWE), and from the owners of the arena. This is an open and shut case. Punk is in the wrong, and assaulted that guy. He could even press charges and have Punk arrested if he wants to take it that far, but I suspect he just wants a nice settlement.
> 
> ...


Posts bout punk from punk haters are as credible as posts from punk super marks. The only difference is they say the opposite stuff. I'd argue with you but it would be pointless since reading your wall of text lets me know you're so anti-punk nothing will change your opinion on him.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Heel said:


> Punk getting IWC HEAT for punching the fan. HE'S WORKING THE MARKS.


I doubt CM Emo's wallet is going to enjoy the coming settlement he's going to pay. Emo is also at this very moment stressing hard about how much he will have to pay out as well as if the guy decides to have Emo arrested which is still an option.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dusty Roids said:


> Mcmahon wasn't happy. He had that "see you in office" kind of look..


Yeah I noticed when the camera kept going back to Vince that look just said it all


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I have totally gone off CM Punk from seeing him attack an innocent fan. You just dont do that no matter how much the fans are getting to you. You stay professional in your job which clearly CM Punk struggles to do. I mean this is one of many incidents CM Punk has been involved in when it comes to the fans. Vince should really take action and strip him of the belt he cant be the company guy after attacking someone


Will you fucking let it go I'm getting sick of you posting this bullshit on every fucking page. :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> I doubt CM Emo's wallet is going to enjoy the coming settlement he's going to pay. Emo is also at this very moment stressing hard about how much he will have to pay out as well as if the guy decides to have Emo arrested which is still an option.


FYI the best the trolls aren't quite so obvious. Try to be a bit more subtle


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Joshi said:


> Do you really think Punk could be arrested for this? (not trying to prove any point, just asking, I'm not familiar with US law system)


It really depends on the state laws and many different variables, but Punk can be arrested for Assault and Battery, but he most likely wont be(if he is arrested, he probably will only spend a couple of hours behind bars before WWE bail him out). If the fan is persistent in the matter and decides to take Punk or the WWE to court in which they would mostly likely have to pay for nominal or punitive damages for committing a intentional tort.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> The only heel ever to be hated by both the casuals and the IWC. CEMENTING HIS LEGACY.


if they are smart they capatilize on this making punk even more hated.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> I also wonder if this is a work. It comes right alongside the hilarious angle with Al Snow on TNA which is almost identical. Conveniently timed controversy after crisis week before.


Uh.... They are nothing alike. 

Joey Ryan is an established Indy wrestler that wants a contract and picked Al Snow as a target for not giving him one. CM Punk punched a fan in the face like an idiot. 

What the fuck is the same here?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

NotASmark said:


> Posts bout punk from punk haters are as credible as posts from punk super marks. The only difference is they say the opposite stuff. I'd argue with you but it would be pointless since reading your wall of text lets me know you're so anti-punk nothing will change your opinion on him.


If two paragraphs is a "wall of text" to you, I hope for society's sake, you never breed. The last thing we need is another generation of people walking around looking up.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> I doubt CM Emo's wallet is going to enjoy the coming settlement he's going to pay. Emo is also at this very moment stressing hard about how much he will have to pay out as well as if the guy decides to have Emo arrested which is still an option.


Fuck you're funny. Like calling CM Punk "CM Emo". Very witty. Good job.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> That fan was clearly assaulted and he can file a lawsuit and claim compensation you dont have to be a lawyer to figure that out
> 
> Vince McMahon better prepare himself for a lawsuit and the same goes for CM Punk
> 
> Also be a star anyone??? that campaign WWE shoves down our throats every week well from this incident that clearly makes a mockery of it


Listen, you... I mean you have to understand that... have you ever thought about... awww forget it :banplz:


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's my analysis with closeups and slomo's of the situation. it is 100% that Punk struck the wrong guy. The guy he took down didn't come anywhere near him. He was respectfully watching on the whole time. Look for the other guy to slap him.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw was up half a million viewers from last week. Vince, still = ratings.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Here, not me.


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

Apocalypto said:


> I have to LMAO at the fucking idiots attacking Punk for what he did. So he hit the wrong motherfucker, so what? Watch the video and the fans are aggravating Punk by pushing him in a bullying manner. This is something you retards have failed to see. Tell me that you will remain calm while people are hitting and pushing you LOLno. I am actually a Punk hater, but been a realist I see that Punk is just a human being and he got naturally upset by all that hitting and pushing which was not warranted.




He hit the wrong fucking guy...thats the problem. You can't run into a crowd and then hit the wrong person. I don't know how we can explain this to you. 



If the guy who got hit had any brains it would be an easy lawsuit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dude didn't have a mark on his face, no bruises or redness at all, he couldn't get that much out of this i know if he did sue. I could understand if he had a black eye or a cut but there is nothing wrong with him. Also about him calling the police again saying his knees was hurting him, thats really stupid. If you're gonna lie about an injury at least make it a good lie, like your right eye is hurting or a little blurry. Hell at least say a part on your face is hurting, how the hell does saying your knees are hurting relate in anyway to what Punk did?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> WWE issued the following statement to TMZ.com, regarding the incident last night with a fan in attendance at RAW…
> 
> "WWE security was unfortunately not in the appropriate place at the time. Given CM Punk's persona as a 'bad guy' fans were naturally heckling him, but unfortunately a few fans began shoving him and one struck him in the kidney and on the back.
> 
> WWE regrets that proper security measures were not in place, and CM Punk apologizes for reacting in the heat of the moment."


So yeah, that's WWE's statement.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> Couple of reality checks for some in here:
> 
> 1) Those who claim they would not file a lawsuit reveal themselves to be 13 or 14 years old, and have no idea how the world works. You damn sure would sue if you were an adult. There is no question you would because this guy is going to collect from WWE, from Punk, from the Security company (if non WWE), and from the owners of the arena. This is an open and shut case. Punk is in the wrong, and assaulted that guy. He could even press charges and have Punk arrested if he wants to take it that far, but I suspect he just wants a nice settlement.
> 
> ...


Or there are those of us that understand the situation, wouldn't sell out just for money, and have more self respect than to cry like bitches to the court.

As for the rest of that post... well, the same nonsensical punk hatred we've seen for months. Could you at least change it up and make it interesting? Getting a little bored of the unimaginative trite nonsense.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

As I said, its hard to tell from WWE's statement how this is going to affect Punk for the foreseeable future. We can only wait and see.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

holt_hogan said:


> From TMZ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he did get knocked back over his seat. 

No doubt he's milking it though and you can be damn sure any of us would do the same in his case. CM Punk was clearly in the wrong and hey, if the WWE want to throw away 40 million on a failed senate run, they sure as hell can afford to toss a few million my way to keep me from pressing charges and getting their world champion arrested for assault as well as drumming up a boatload of bad publicity.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk should lose the title at hell in a cell for what he did to that fan

And to everyone who is sticking up for CM Punk in this thread why??? do you think its right what he did by attacking an innocent fan???


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I doubt anything will come of this and it will all be forgotten about next week unless the fan sues/presses charges. The fact still remains that he acted like an unprofessional douche though and he's extremely lucky he didn't end up smacking some kid because then there really would be a shit storm.


----------



## LeisureForce (Oct 9, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Well, he did get knocked back over his seat.
> 
> No doubt he's milking it though and you can be damn sure any of us would do the same in his case. CM Punk was clearly in the wrong and hey, if the WWE want to throw away 40 million on a failed senate run, they sure as hell can afford to toss a few million my way to keep me from pressing charges and getting their world champion arrested for assault as well as drumming up a boatload of bad publicity.


I can honestly say I would not do the same in his case.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk should lose the title at hell in a cell for what he did to that fan
> 
> And to everyone who is sticking up for CM Punk in this thread why??? do you think its right what he did by attacking an innocent fan???


Look I don't think the way he reacted was right either but do you have to state the *same fucking thing in each and every page?* It's getting extremely annoying to read.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What's going to happen now?

Hope to God that fan sues Punk and the WWE and as punishment, his undeserved main event push comes to a stop.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

You can clearly see it was the guy in the white, who hit Punk in the back of the neck, and made it seem like it was the guy in black, who did it...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Real shame that fans think they can do whatever the fuck they like, provoke wrestlers and act like total assholes, yet if a wrestlers reacts HE is the bad-guy. _Maybe_ he did hit the wrong guy and that is wrong, but doesn't disguise the wider issue which is fans should be more respectful at events and if he hit the right fan it would have been justified and deserved.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Easy lawsuit - not so much. If he's claiming knee pain now, it means he's thinking big bucks, but also means he'll have to keep up his charade of a hurt knee for years while it works through the courts because wwe will have private investigators tailing him like crazy - no working out, no pick-up basketball, no yard work etc. 

Judge will see the whole tape and see Punk getting pushed by the little Brock Lesnar fan, and then getting smacked in the head by the other shit disturber bragging about it on twitter. 

This guy should just take a settlement offer. Wrestlemania weekend ringsides for him and three buddies or something. His glasses were smacked out of his hand and he was piefaced - we're not talking grevious bodily harm here. 

Wwe should look to identify the Lesnar shirt fan and the head slap fan and make them party to any lawsuit.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Dude didn't have a mark on his face, no bruises or redness at all, he couldn't get that much out of this i know if he did sue. I could understand if he had a black eye or a cut but there is nothing wrong with him. Also about him calling the police again saying his knees was hurting him, thats really stupid. If you're gonna lie about an injury at least make it a good lie, like your right eye is hurting or a little blurry. Hell at least say a part on your face is hurting, how the hell does saying your knees are hurting relate in anyway to what Punk did?


Could have wrenched it as he fell backwards from the pieface. I would have went with claiming your back hurt. Easier to fake. 

Just like folks who claim whiplash from a car accident. It's not like the movies and you are not going to get rich. If he is legit injured, absolutely he should have it taken care of, but hours later he complains about knee soreness makes it look like he's planning a lawsuit, however the fact that he said he was fine right after will hurt any case. He'll need to have a third party doctor look at the injury to sign off on it, and will have to walk with a limp for years while it works through the court system while the wwe has PI's tailing his ass.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats the beauty of the internet something is filmed then uploaded to the internet and thats when the shit storm happens. CM Punk cant escape hes been caught red handed hitting a fan who didnt hit him first. CM Punk should pay out a settlement from his own wages to that fan and also pay out a percentage from his merchandise sales


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk should lose the title at hell in a cell for what he did to that fan
> 
> And to everyone who is sticking up for CM Punk in this thread why??? do you think its right what he did by attacking an innocent fan???


Shut up u idiot. Nothing is gonna happen to punk lol. Weather u like it or not he will still be wwes top heel and will still get pushed.


----------



## LeisureForce (Oct 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Easy lawsuit - not so much. If he's claiming knee pain now, it means he's thinking big bucks, but also means he'll have to keep up his charade of a hurt knee for years while it works through the courts because wwe will have private investigators tailing him like crazy - no working out, no pick-up basketball, no yard work etc.
> 
> Judge will see the whole tape and see Punk getting pushed by the little Brock Lesnar fan, and then getting smacked in the head by the other shit disturber bragging about it on twitter.
> 
> ...


(Y)


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Josh Parry said:


> Here's my analysis with closeups and slomo's of the situation. it is 100% that Punk struck the wrong guy. The guy he took down didn't come anywhere near him. He was respectfully watching on the whole time. Look for the other guy to slap him.


100% correct breakdown of the events. Thank you for posting this. This should be added to the OP IMO. So much confusion/idiocy in this thread about what went down.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Watch he shows up to court in a full body cast lol.

David Otunga it looks like you're up.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Real shame that fans think they can do whatever the fuck they like, provoke wrestlers and act like total assholes, yet if a wrestlers reacts HE is the bad-guy. Maybe he did hit the wrong guy and that is wrong, but doesn't disguise the wider issue which is fans should be more respectful at events and if he hit the right fan it would have been justified and deserved.


Jepp. ^^ Totally agree. (Y)


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

To be fair, he hit the wrong guy. At the same time, not striking back at what he thought was the guy hitting him sets a dangerous precedent of fans abusing the wrestlers and getting away with it (good job, security). You allow that once and it will continue -- look at the throwing of trash in WCW for an example. I don't blame Punk for doing what he did, it's just a shame he got the wrong guy. 20 years ago those kids would have gotten their heads stomped in.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Punk must feel like a right plank now. Not only did he smack a fan for the world to see on the internet, he smacked the wrong fan.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Thats the beauty of the internet something is filmed then uploaded to the internet and thats when the shit storm happens. CM Punk cant escape hes been caught red handed hitting a fan who didnt hit him first. CM Punk should pay out a settlement from his own wages to that fan and *also pay out a percentage from his merchandise sales*


Are you looking up absolute bollox to say or do you think of it yourself?


----------



## LeisureForce (Oct 9, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> To be fair, he hit the wrong guy. At the same time, not striking back at what he thought was the guy hitting him sets a dangerous precedent of fans abusing the wrestlers and getting away with it (good job, security). You allow that once and it will continue -- look at the throwing of trash in WCW for an example. I don't blame Punk for doing what he did, it's just a shame he got the wrong guy. 20 years ago those kids would have gotten their heads stomped in.


(Y)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk should be ashamed of himself

Also David OTunga your time is now to represent this fan


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk should lose the title at hell in a cell for what he did to that fan
> 
> And to everyone who is sticking up for CM Punk in this thread why??? do you think its right what he did by attacking an innocent fan???


He didn't attack the innocent fan out of malice or hatred. He threw a wild backhand to the idiot who kept trying to push him down the stairs. Some of you are thinking Punk is a such a bad guy for retaliating like that. If I was getting hit and shoved on stairs where I can get seriously injured, no doubt I'm gonna clock whoever is doing it. Punk couldn't just turn around and ask the sunglasses guy if he was the one who shoved him. Punk was in the middle of a segment, getting pushed and hit by douchebag fans like the Brock Lesnar Kid and the Guy in white. It was a bad idea to send a heel Punk into that crowd. It wasn't like when he was in Chicago and going through a crowd that loved him. Also, the lack of security could be to blamed.The fan that got hit was just in the wrong place, at the wrong time.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This is the only time I agree with KKF.

Punk should be punished.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Josh Parry said:


> Here's my analysis with closeups and slomo's of the situation. it is 100% that Punk struck the wrong guy. The guy he took down didn't come anywhere near him. He was respectfully watching on the whole time. Look for the other guy to slap him.


Milhouse got done dirty and Black Dude is still the star of the show.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Only noticed this on second viewing but I was shocked. Didn't look like the fan did all that much to be honest. Got to expect some sort of contact with the crowd when your running through them.

Unprofessional.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

PacoAwesome said:


> He didn't attack the innocent fan out of malice or hatred. He threw a wild backhand to the idiot who kept trying to push him down the stairs. Some of you are thinking Punk is a such a bad guy for retaliating like that. If I was getting hit and shoved on stairs where I can get seriously injured, no doubt I'm gonna clock whoever is doing it. Punk couldn't just turn around and ask the sunglasses guy if he was the one who shoved him. Punk was in the middle of a segment, getting pushed and hit by douchebag fans like the Brock Lesnar Kid and the Guy in white. It was a bad idea to send a heel Punk into that crowd. It wasn't like when he was in Chicago and going through a crowd that loved him. Also, the lack of security could be to blamed.The fan that got hit was just in the wrong place, at the wrong time.


I agree. Do I think there should be a punishment for this? No. Why? Because like you said there should of been security. That is on WWE for not having them in the right place.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Milhouse got done dirty and Black Dude is still the star of the show.


Don't you mean Milhouse's dad?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Josh Parry said:


> Here's my analysis with closeups and slomo's of the situation. it is 100% that Punk struck the wrong guy. The guy he took down didn't come anywhere near him. He was respectfully watching on the whole time. Look for the other guy to slap him.


While agree with what you have put in this video I do differ on one point, Glasses guy does actually make contact with the top of Punk's head when he brings his hand down, this most likely contributed to him getting the wrath of Punk because if you look at the position of his arm after it brushes the top of Punks head and when Punk looks back his elbow is right where the other guy initially made contact with Punk. 

Like I have previously said I don't condone or defend what Punk did but I do understand why it happened.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No, he's Milhouse. His glasses are ruined.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm guessing WWE's legal team is smart enough to a. settle this out of court b. put the blame on arena security. having been harassed by the lazy fat security fucks at ARCO or whatever they call it these days for absolutely no reason, i hope they take the maloofs to the fucking bank.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol I can't help but laugh at all the thoroughly detailed analysis this is getting, way down to the 10x multiplied shots of the guys fingernails and slowing down to one-hundredth of the speed.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

CM GOAT


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

The first guy is the one who should've got it, almost pushed Punk down the stairs.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

tommo010 said:


> While agree with what you have put in this video I do differ on one point, *Glasses guy does actually make contact with the top of Punk's head when he brings his hand down,* this most likely contributed to him getting the wrath of Punk because if you look at the position of his arm after it brushes the top of Punks head and when Punk looks back his elbow is right where the other guy initially made contact with Punk.
> 
> Like I have previously said I don't condone or defend what Punk did but I do understand why it happened.


That's what I thought at first but that video clearly shows that the hand jerk from Milhouse is actually a reaction from Grey shirt guy slipping his hand under Milhouse's arm. Milhouse didn't touch him.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I love Punk, but fuck, what an idiot.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> While agree with what you have put in this video I do differ on one point, *Glasses guy does actually make contact with the top of Punk's head when he brings his hand down*, this most likely contributed to him getting the wrath of Punk because if you look at the position of his arm after it brushes the top of Punks head and when Punk looks back his elbow is right where the other guy initially made contact with Punk.
> 
> Like I have previously said I don't condone or defend what Punk did but I do understand why it happened.


No he doesn't, watch again and think about the perspective, the guy at fault gets his hand between punks head and glasses guys arm, when he slaps, leaving a distance between punk and the arm. Glasses guys arm never touches punk at all. It just looks like it from the front view. the gap is there on the other fan vid on yt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shawn Michaels needed these fans when HHH tried to kill him that one time with his car.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

1. This is not an "easy" lawsuit. He could press charges but no way as a first time offender and with the video evidence would punk get jail time. 

As for compensation, that is a civil manner where he would have to prove physical or emotional damage. Emotional damage in this case? Please. As for physical damage, he was already examined and said to be fine. The fan's got nothing.

2. Stone Cold beat the shit out of his wife multiple times, nothing happened to him.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

lol this is like Orton type of unprofessional. Say whatever you want about Cena, but the dude can get spat on, and he still wouldn't catch himself doing stupid shit like this.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

> -- Well, this is an unfortunate coincidence. WWE returns to Sacramento for a Smackdown taping on January 22nd. The presale code on TicketMaster is, swear to God, SMACKFAN.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Tweets from the douche named Dario Teyesthat provoked the whole thing.



> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/ww...ion_Reveals_Himself_And_Brags_On_Twitter.html
> 
> "bro I'm the one that was f***ing with him lmao them he rocked an innocent fan. that guy is about to be a millionaire!!!" he wrote. "I punched [Punk's] kidney and slapped his back hella hard. bro [Punk] straight pounced on a poor day white guy. I hit him ran away then ran back and stood next to him cause I saw the camera."


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

@scrilla :lmao

But literally no other way of describing, Punk is a fucking idiot for this. For him to blindly swing at the wrong fucking person is ridiculous. God damnit Punk, get yo shit together.

He's the only good thing going in the 'E so hopefully this doesn't fuck with his spot but I assume it will.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> lol this is like Orton type of unprofessional. Say whatever you want about Cena, but the dude can get spat on, and he still wouldn't catch himself doing stupid shit like this.


This is below anything Orton's ever done. The furthest Orton has gone when things got heated between him and fans would be verbally threatening them or teasing to hit them, he's never gotten physical, however.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Tweets from the douche named Dario Teyesthat provoked the whole thing.


And this is why I think this douchebag is partly responsible for causing this shit.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Shawn Michaels needed these fans when HHH tried to kill him that one time with his car.


I can see it now. Masses of HBK fanboys leaping in front of the car to save their guy. Then (what little) HHH marks there are come out of the woodwork to save their guy from HBK and his marks. A tense face off occurs until out of nowhere...anti-Kliq marks descend upon the scene and an all out mark war ensues. The HBK and HHH marks are forced to work together to fight off the angry mob for burying their favorite superstars in the past. Fan are getting elbowed and shoved all around. Shawn and Hunter simply shake their heads and walk away in shame having just got buried by their own marks. Marks! Marks! Marks all around!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Is there a way for someone on the recieving end of a lawsuit, to deflect the lawsuit and put it on someone else?


Think about it...if someone set you up,and you get hurt because of their actions, would you really be more concerned about suing the person who hurt you, or the person who set you up to be hurt?

Cause that's what happened. The guy who hit Punk, was flipping him off, and hiding behind another guy(the one Punk hit) and made it seem like it was that guy who was doing those things to Punk, so the other guy paid for the guy in whites actions.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I won't blame Punk for defending himself against some jackasses who were looking to antagonize him, but in this situation it looks like he targeted the wrong guy.

There was a report this morning about someone on Twitter gloating that it was he who was hitting Punk, but someone else got the beating for it.

If that's the case, I hope WWE reviews the incident and the right people get an apology. Shit like this makes me hate that certain demographic of wrestling fans who have to make themselves part of the show at any cost.


----------



## jasn88cubs (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't post the link since i'm under 10 posts but youtube has a great video of this..the kid was trying to push punk down the stairs


watch?v=TKQM5aYuKXE


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

From PWinsider.com: 
*WWE issued the following statement regarding the incident with CM Punk in the audience at the close of last night's Raw:
“During last night’s Raw televised event, WWE Superstar CM Punk exited the ring into the stands as part of the show. WWE security was unfortunately not in the appropriate place at the time. Given CM Punk’s persona as a ‘bad guy,’ fans were naturally heckling him, but unfortunately a few fans began shoving him and one struck in him in the kidney and on the back. WWE regrets that proper security measures were not in place, and CM Punk apologizes for reacting in the heat of the moment. Other than this isolated incident, WWE always provides proper security to ensure the safety of our fans and our performers.”*

I agree with this statement. It apologizes from CM Punk's actions, and solely blames WWE Security for failing to provide security. As it denotes it was a "part of the show" which should of had WWE security (Not in-house security which handles fan based incidents, not pre-planned items such as this) in place. I wonder if Punk declined security.

I think again the major issue here too was Punk stopped in a terrible spot to end the segment. Most endings where a performer runs into the stands and continues with a promo they go to a landing or aisleway. Instead, Punk stopped half-way up the stairway. He was probably concerned about being pushed down the stairs, and I don't blame him for that. Those stairwells can be steep in Arena's to provide maximum line of sight for the seats. I do blame Punk for taking a swing at a fan, nonetheless an innocent fan who bumped him unintentionally. Punk should of stood in a more secure area, with security nearby to get rid of the jerks who did push him.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah it was strange not to see security even remotely close to CM Punk when he was out there.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but:
http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/26693/WWE-Issues-Statement-On-CM-Punk-Fan-Altercation/



> The following statement to was issued to TMZ.com, regarding CM Punk incident which took place at the conclusion of last night's WWE Raw in which Punk stuck a fan:
> 
> "WWE security was unfortunately not in the appropriate place at the time. Given CM Punk's persona as a 'bad guy' fans were naturally heckling him, but unfortunately a few fans began shoving him and one struck him in the kidney and on the back.
> 
> WWE regrets that proper security measures were not in place, and CM Punk apologizes for reacting in the heat of the moment."


SP103's already got it covered.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

if that was Cena, there would have been 20 security guards around him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Based on the statement that WWE released, it doesn't seem like they're placing much blame on CM Punk. Yes, they say he reacted in the heat of the moment, but they're blaming security, and they say that fans struck him in the kidney and the back. Interesting if this is the way Vince really feels. Honestly wouldn't surprise me if this blows over. And for those of you saying it would ruin Linda's Senate campaign, not likely she was going to win anyways. 

Also, didn't look that far back in the thread, so not sure if it was posted, but the statement from WWE:



> WWE issued the following statement to TMZ regarding last night's incident on RAW where CM Punk struck a fan in the audience.
> "WWE security was unfortunately not in the appropriate place at the time. Given CM Punk's persona as a 'bad guy' fans were naturally heckling him, but unfortunately a few fans began shoving him and one struck him in the kidney and on the back.
> 
> "WWE regrets that proper security measures were not in place, and CM Punk apologizes for reacting in the heat of the moment."
> ...


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

What bothers me is why the hell was that guy wearing his glasses for, which I think that they were both into this together. When I watched the video Punk seems like he was in a high pressure situation, couldn't find space or security to help him. Nothing will happen If that dickhead didn't provoke Punk not once but twice. If anything that guy should be sued instead.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

JoeRulz said:


> This is not a work, right? If this is true, then it's just another proof that Punk is an insecure piece of shit and douchebag. And LULZ and shame on you silly Punk marks for defending your straight edge idol (piece of shit).
> 
> [bold]You don't smack a fan who's touching/pushing you[/bold]. End of fucking story. And especially if you hit a WRONG GUY.


Yes you do. I am assuming you're just justifying the fact that you're a pussy lol.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Punk is stronger than me and can most probably fight better. 
However:

If I was hit like that (as weak as it seems), for no reason, even though I was trying not to bug him, I'd slap his fucking face off.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Big deal. I've seen guys like Angle, Eddie, and Austin jump guys that get into the ring before they even get to touch anyone. People need to respect other people's space. Now maybe that fan will. Lesson learned on his part.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Imagine the fan shoved Ryback and Ryback ate him. FEED ME MORE.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Warrior said:


> Yeah it was strange not to see security even remotely close to CM Punk when he was out there.


That's a very good point actually, and one I didn't even think of. Not defending Punk at all but what the fuck, why was security not covering Punk?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Um, dudes? Punk was hit first.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

SP103 said:


> From PWinsider.com:
> *WWE issued the following statement regarding the incident with CM Punk in the audience at the close of last night's Raw:
> “During last night’s Raw televised event, WWE Superstar CM Punk exited the ring into the stands as part of the show. WWE security was unfortunately not in the appropriate place at the time. Given CM Punk’s persona as a ‘bad guy,’ fans were naturally heckling him, but unfortunately a few fans began shoving him and one struck in him in the kidney and on the back. WWE regrets that proper security measures were not in place, and CM Punk apologizes for reacting in the heat of the moment. Other than this isolated incident, WWE always provides proper security to ensure the safety of our fans and our performers.”*
> 
> ...


That's a very sensible statement from WWE, and it also gives a side to the story that we haven't seen but could have anticipated; that Punk was not just shoved and smacked in the head but also hit in the back.

Punk acted very poorly in the heat of the moment but that's just not the foundation of the problem because the situation should never have been allowed to occur in the first place. Even if Punk had acted calmly the situation was still clearly beyond what security should allow so regardless of what Punk did, or might have done, the security guys for some reason didn't do their job.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> Um, dudes? Punk was hit first.


Ok..?

Im a Punk fan, but come on guys.

He's obviously at fault. That is extremely unprofessional. He plays a heel and needs to understand stuff happens.

Didn't Michaels get a ton of stuff thrown at him? He didn't pick it up and nail a fan back.

Ugh. Punk is nowhere near fit for top guy role for all the people who were begging for him to be there.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Shit this made it on the news.

http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/...hes-fan-at-wwe-event-20121009,0,6352584.story


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

People overreacted big time to this. Ive seen MLB players throw down (hard) people that ran onto the field and got close to them, boxers punch people all the time that run into the ring. Punk going in the audience dosnt mean its open season to hit him in the ribs and slap his head. Only shameful part of this story was the wrong guy got hit, hopefully the wwe hooks him up with mania tickets and merch.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

First I've seen of this, I fell asleep before the "main event" of Raw. Anyway, I see a lot of people saying he hit the wrong guy... now I'm not saying he should hit anyone but this guys hand 100% connected with Punk's head, which was the blow that obviously drove him over the edge. That said, I do not think the guy meant to hit Punk as it looked like an accident.

Either way, where the fuck was security. An unescorted run up the stairs for a heel, bound to get fucked with. This doesn't excuse his temper loss but either way, it's their job to protect the stars from the fans.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Thing is, as a wrestler if someone hits you in the back with their forearm you really don't have enough time to think. You're in the crowd and things could happen. He hit the wrong guy but seriously putting yourself in that situation and someone keeps hitting you in the back, and then you feel two huge forearms hit you in the back of your neck hard what are YOU going to do?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ph3n0m said:


> First I've seen of this, I fell asleep before the "main event" of Raw. Anyway, I see a lot of people saying he hit the wrong guy... now I'm not saying he should hit anyone but this guys hand 100% connected with Punk's head, which was the blow that obviously drove him over the edge. That said, I do not think the guy meant to hit Punk as it looked like an accident.
> 
> Either way, where the fuck was security. An unescorted run up the stairs for a heel, bound to get fucked with. This doesn't excuse his temper loss but either way, it's their job to protect the stars from the fans.


No he hit the wrong guy. The person behind sunglasses was the one who actually pushed Punk.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

chbulls1_23 said:


> Shit this made it on the news.
> 
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/...hes-fan-at-wwe-event-20121009,0,6352584.story


:lmao :lmao :lmao More proof on how irrelevant WWE has become. The title of the article is "CM Punk punches fan at WWE Smackdown".


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> I'm not gonna read through 110 pages but I'm gonna leave my opinion here. I've seen the footage from numerous angles and all I got out of it is that Punk is a complete dickhead. I understand the fans that keep tapping him on the shoulder and push him are annoying but every wrestler that walks through the crowd has to put up with it. The video posted on the opening post shows that the guy that took the hit accidentally bumped elbow into Punk's head while putting on his glasses which causes Punk to snap and hit him violently for no good reason.
> 
> For those of you that try to justify this, I was watching a Highlight Reel from 2003 with The Rock the other day and it was when he turned face and made sporadic appearances around June time. He went into the crowd and the fans were all over him to the point you'd think the guy would be crushed. Yet not once did he hit anyone or anything like that. There's a difference between being a heel and a complete dickhead. When a fan throws something at a wrestler, you're all here moaning about how stupid it was and how the fan deserves to get his ass kicked but Punk violently hits a fan despite said fan not doing anything wrong and you try to say it was his right and it's a "heel act". He could have hit him in the eye with the elbow and blinded him, he could have bloodied his mouth, he could have broken his nose or destroyed his property by knocking the glasses of the fan's hands (which he did) and glasses are not exactly a cheap thing to get.
> 
> Punk deserves every bit of shit he's going to get which he hopefully will. I hope the fan sues him for everything he can and they depush his short-tempered ass and cancel the match with The Rock and end his title reign right here. Please God, let it happen!


_*Brilliant (Y)*_


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

chbulls1_23 said:


> Shit this made it on the news.
> 
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/...hes-fan-at-wwe-event-20121009,0,6352584.story


:lmao WWE Smackdown :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

jasn88cubs said:


> I can't post the link since i'm under 10 posts but youtube has a great video of this..the kid was trying to push punk down the stairs
> 
> 
> watch?v=TKQM5aYuKXE


Here, I'll help you.






Looks like Punk just got tired of getting pushed and just elbowed the guy behind him, even though that guy's pushes/bumps were clearly accidental. Either way, Punk needs to keep his cool as he's one of the top guys and can't do shit like that. Security also deserves some blame for this.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is another video, don't know if it's been posted before. Another angle I haven't seen. The ******* in the Brock Lesnar shirt should have been smacked and stomped by Punk.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

I have to facepalm at the excuses and delusions of the CM Emo marks in this thread. "So and so beat up a fan that jumped in the ring and didn't get in trouble," but this fan did not jump the rail and attack a wrestler. He was in his designated area, and did nothing wrong.

Jesus, it's pathetic. And people claim Cena is the one with all the 12 year old fans. I doubt that now. Most of them are CM Emo fans as proven by the ridiculous comments in this thread by a great many of them.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Too bad the guy didn't haul off and crack Punk's face open after that.

Punk does play the weasel well, he can't do much other because he's so small. This though shouldn't just be swept aside, this was assault, not some part of the story line. If he can't control himself, don't go into the crowd like that.

Roid rage maybe? lol

Sure, he can wrestle but this isn't wrestling, it's entertainment and as we all know, the wrestling part isn't as important as the entertainment.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This thread fast become a hot spot for the punk haters...


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> I have to facepalm at the excuses and delusions of the CM Emo marks in this thread. "So and so beat up a fan that jumped in the ring and didn't get in trouble," but this fan did not jump the rail and attack a wrestler. He was in his designated area, and did nothing wrong.
> 
> Jesus, it's pathetic. And people claim Cena is the one with all the 12 year old fans. I doubt that now. Most of them are CM Emo fans as proven by the ridiculous comments in this thread by a great many of them.


Calling Punk "CM Emo" and making sweeping generalizations doesn't exactly prove you're any older or more mature.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

TKOK! said:


> No he hit the wrong guy. The person behind sunglasses was the one who actually pushed Punk.


TKOK! is right, if the guy with the sunglasses made any contact at all, it wasn't the contact that made Punk retaliate. The push in the back of Punk's head was done by the other person stood behind, Punk just jumped to a conclusion that was incorrect and hit the wrong guy.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Striker said:


> Ok..?
> 
> Im a Punk fan, but come on guys.
> 
> ...


He didn't pick it up and throw it back, he walked out. "Professional," as you would say. Lest I bring up the "stomping on Vader's face because he blew a spot" thing. Notch another one for "Mr. Professionalism" HBK.

Christ, I'm sorry, but when arguing about whether Punk's fit to be a top guy, bringing up Shawn Michaels is not the way to do it. That guy, during his time on top, was far less deserving than Punk is now. At least Punk's guaranteed to make the shows sober.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk should lose the title at hell in a cell for what he did to that fan
> 
> And to everyone who is sticking up for CM Punk in this thread why??? do you think its right what he did by attacking an innocent fan???


Damn you whiny bitch, shut the fuck up already :kobe


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Heel said:


> Real shame that fans think they can do whatever the fuck they like, provoke wrestlers and act like total assholes, yet if a wrestlers reacts HE is the bad-guy. _Maybe_ he did hit the wrong guy and that is wrong, but doesn't disguise the wider issue which is fans should be more respectful at events and if he hit the right fan it would have been justified and deserved.


This x10,000

The smartest thing that has been said in this thread so far. Aside from my posts of course.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> I have to facepalm at the excuses and delusions of the CM Emo marks in this thread. "So and so beat up a fan that jumped in the ring and didn't get in trouble," but this fan did not jump the rail and attack a wrestler. He was in his designated area, and did nothing wrong.
> 
> Jesus, it's pathetic. And people claim Cena is the one with all the 12 year old fans. I doubt that now. Most of them are CM Emo fans as proven by the ridiculous comments in this thread by a great many of them.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

This guy on Twitter bragging about being the one who really was hitting Punk is a straight hoe.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Punk hits the wrong fan. Shame he did not hit the dumb ass who were smacking him as he was climbing the steps. What Punk did was wrong but I don't blame him for what happened. Where was the security and why were some retards thinking it was OK to hit him in the first place?

Also the guy who hid behind the innocent victim really is a low cowardly piece of slime who deserve to get knocked out. Not only does he hit Punk but he then makes it look like some innocent fan did it and then boasts about what he did on twitter. Total asshole.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> I have to facepalm at the excuses and delusions of the CM Emo marks in this thread. "So and so beat up a fan that jumped in the ring and didn't get in trouble," but this fan did not jump the rail and attack a wrestler. He was in his designated area, and did nothing wrong.
> 
> Jesus, it's pathetic. And people claim Cena is the one with all the 12 year old fans. I doubt that now. Most of them are CM Emo fans as proven by the ridiculous comments in this thread by a great many of them.


I agree (Minus the Emo remark)-but there is some blame on the failure of WWE providing him adequate security to prevent this from being escalated as well. 
Should Punk hit a fan? No. This situation was compounded that he also hit a fan that unintentionally bumped him. However the root cause of the incident in the first place was WWE sent a top heel into the crowd, without security, to complete a promo segment.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Why was that guy wearing his sunglasses again?


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope sunglasses guy gets a decent payday or merchandise out of this.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> This is below anything Orton's ever done. The furthest Orton has gone when things got heated between him and fans would be verbally threatening them or teasing to hit them, he's never gotten physical, however.


He shit in a divas bag and trashed a hotel room


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone that decides to name call other members to get their point across will be canned for a week. The amount of warnings we've had to give out in this thread alone is ridiculous.

If you can't make your point (on either side) without name calling then you don't have much of an argument at all.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

chbulls1_23 said:


> Shit this made it on the news.
> 
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/...hes-fan-at-wwe-event-20121009,0,6352584.story


I think what is shit here is baltimore sun. They even couldn't get it right fan gets hit at WWE *Smackdown*unk2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> He shit in a divas bag and trashed a hotel room


The former is nothing more than a rumor and the latter is no big deal. Again, he never hit anyone.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> What's going to happen now?
> 
> Hope to God that fan sues Punk and the WWE and as punishment, his undeserved main event push comes to a stop.


undeserved push fpalm what has that piece of shit in your sig done


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> If two paragraphs is a "wall of text" to you, I hope for society's sake, you never breed. The last thing we need is another generation of people walking around looking up.


And I hope for society's sake that you and your offspring, if you have any already, get in a car crash. If saying three words is enough for you to make a personal attack on me when you barely know me is truly pathetic and is something a 13 year old would do. yeah I said wall of text, go kill me now you moron.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

NotASmark said:


> And I hope for society's sake that you and your offspring, if you have any already, get in a car crash. If saying three words is enough for you to make a personal attack on me when you barely know me is truly pathetic and is something a 13 year old would do. yeah I said wall of text, go kill me now you moron.


In before you're banned and this thread is locked.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> undeserved push fpalm what has that piece of shit in your sig done


What he did? Nothing. Other than being the best wrestler in the biz. And all he got was one title reign, which is the most Punk should've ever gotten.

Stop bringing other names when they have nothing to do with the topic and stop being butthurt that others don't like your fan-assaulting hero.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW! Man, Punk's not one to keep his composure huh? Feel bad for the guy who got decked, if Punk hit the douche fucking with him then all's fair game.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NotASmark said:


> And I hope for society's sake that you and your offspring, if you have any already, get in a car crash. If saying three words is enough for you to make a personal attack on me when you barely know me is truly pathetic and is something a 13 year old would do. yeah I said wall of text, go kill me now you moron.


:banplz: And yet his response is enough for you to wish death on him. Seriously just look up the page at what Amber said.


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> In before you're banned and this thread is locked.


If k2 fan is still around i doubt anything will happen to me. Then all for the better if i do since you guys apparently condone personal attacks around here.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

LMAO This shit is on the front page of Yahoo. It's making headlines.


----------



## ²circle (Mar 1, 2011)

He should have shit in his mouth, then stole his wallet and went to his house and raped his wife, phoned Australia on collect for 4 hours, wiped his arse with the receiver and then shouted best in the world!

Maybe then he will get some fucking respect.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> What he did? Nothing. Other than being the best wrestler in the biz. And all he got was one title reign, which is the most Punk should've ever gotten.
> 
> Stop bringing other names when they have nothing to do with the topic and stop being butthurt that others don't like your fan-assaulting hero.


Okay, just being perfectly honest, but it is really, really hard to take a line condemning the bad behavior of a wrestler seriously and then seeing a big picture of BENOIT under it. I mean, I...just please tell me you grasp that Benoit did something far, far, far, FAR, FAR, FAR worse, because it just worries me is all.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

not sure if it's already been posted. I imagine it has, but this is a more interesting point of view. Clearly shows Punk getting shoved around by a couple of different fans, including the dude he punched hitting him on the back of the head, fairly obviously by accident, I think.

(not sure the embed's working, but here's the URL
http://youtu.be/6wtozUAT0Bk )


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Apocalypto said:


> LMAO This shit is on the front page of Yahoo. It's making headlines.


LMAO your right I just checked man is gona give Punk some heat or some congrats for having WWE trending! On a more serious note, Punk shouldn't of hit the guy its not like he was doing it on purpose what do you expect running towards the fans that are crazy when they see a star!


----------



## jonny_cky (Nov 16, 2008)

lol still cant get over the fact he pinged the wrong guy


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Only this forum can you have 170 pages on this topic. :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brye said:


> Only this forum can you have 170 pages on this topic. :lmao


What I love about this thread is that it ends up like an episode of CSI.


----------



## Cubed (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat Old Skool Heel. 

Eh, take it as a life long memory. How many other people can say they took a shot from CM Punk.


----------



## Maxil (Mar 16, 2007)

AthenaMark said:


> This shit gets funnier the more you watch it. LMAO.




Small child just to his left and another to his right being held in the air by his father.

Had anything happened to them in the middle of all that shit would have really hit the fan, thankfully as far as we know they came out untouched.


But yeah, he should have moved. He's a professional. "Man" or not you work in a simulated physical fighting entertainment and should have the ability to restrain yourself.


More blame is on the WWE itself though. Normally there is security all around the personality in the crowd. Wasn't until near the end you see one finally show up on the lower level, WWE has already issued a statement that security was in the wrong place.

But someone's getting something out of it, for sure.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brye said:


> Only this forum can you have 170 pages on this topic. :lmao


It was fun watching it escalate last night after RAW. Went from 1 page to 31 pages in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

From Sacramento reporter @colereporting
Twitter.com/Colereporting


Just got an update from the Sacramento County Sheriff's Department about the alleged incident involving @CMPunk.
8:34pm - 9 Oct 12


The Sheriff's Department says at this point the Fan does not want to proceed any further and there is no evidence that a crime occurred.

The Sheriff's Department also says the video is not part of the investigation because there is no investigation.
8:38pm - 9 Oct 12


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cubed said:


> How many other people can say they took a shot from CM Punk.


A good portion of the divas, I'd imagine. But that was more of the "money" variety.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LeisureForce said:


> I can honestly say I would not do the same in his case.




Can you blame them? This is one of the most interesting things to happen in the WWE in the past 3 years.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Phillies3:16 said:


> From Sacramento reporter @colereporting
> Twitter.com/Colereporting
> 
> 
> ...


So...




No Millions of dollars for him? Seriously if nothing came of Jericho hitting of a woman outside of houseshow, nothing was going to come of this.


----------



## Maxil (Mar 16, 2007)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For all we know vince had this taken care of very quickly and very quietly for both instances, before public records had to get involved. Doesn't mean something won't be done to punk though, but doubt we'll ever know of it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao I wanted to see that ugly mexican kid knocked out, the kid's face just pisses me off, he's pushing Punk like he's some big shot.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Maxil said:


> For all we know vince had this taken care of very quickly and very quietly for both instances, before public records had to get involved. Doesn't mean something won't be done to punk though, but doubt we'll ever know of it.


He's probably put a call in to the fan and depending on how the conversation was going offered him some free stuff.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-punk-respond-for-october-8-incident-26058385

“Somebody said, ‘let’s push him down the stairs,’” Punk explained. “I got hit in the ribs three times. I was getting shoved and I was getting punched…Then I started getting tagged in the back of the head. Unfortunately, I lashed out in the heat of the moment and I apologize. I’m really just glad nobody was hurt.



This is just stupid. And people wonder why WWE wants to kick people out of the arena for bad behavior, so things like this don't happen. People wanting to push Punk down the stairs....actually attacking him too?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*No that really has nothing to do with any civil action. *


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

dxbender said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-punk-respond-for-october-8-incident-26058385
> 
> “Somebody said, ‘let’s push him down the stairs,’” Punk explained. “I got hit in the ribs three times. I was getting shoved and I was getting punched…Then I started getting tagged in the back of the head. Unfortunately, I lashed out in the heat of the moment and I apologize. I’m really just glad nobody was hurt.
> 
> ...


There we have it folks, end of story.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Think people don't fully grasp the concept of barriers between fans and athletes, every sporting event specifically has physical barriers that prevent the risk of violence. When athletes or fans cross these barriers they are usually harshly dealt with, such as streakers getting taser'ed or guys who run into the ring and are immediately tackled by wrestlers and security. 

The whole point of these barriers is to provide protection for both the entertainers and the fans. You can decry the fans being "disrespectful" towards CM Punk all you want, but it doesn't change the fact that wrestlers should not be going thru the crowd unless they are surrounded by security and even than security needs to clear a path for the wrestler as well akin to the old days of DDP, Edge, and others who have come in thru crowds.

My general feeling is that this was a major security flub and they were not set in the right places or were not informed properly of CM Punk's escape thru the crowd routine. Either way they will be blamed to avoid any sort of negative publicity to be associated with WWE or CM Punk.

Even than, once CM Punk saw that there were no security guards around him or at the designated place where he was going to stop for Vince's taunts, he should have immediately turned back around and stood at the barrier. It is CM Punk's fault to the extent that he should have been trained to know that no security = bad things happening. 

Glasses guy will probably not press charges or anything since he looks like an older adult male wrestling fan, will probably get some cash and some Wrestlemania tickets and be satisfied.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dat heel.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just means no criminal stuff will happen. He could still sue.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

dxbender said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-punk-respond-for-october-8-incident-26058385
> *
> “Somebody said, ‘let’s push him down the stairs,’” Punk explained*. “I got hit in the ribs three times. I was getting shoved and I was getting punched…Then I started getting tagged in the back of the head. Unfortunately, I lashed out in the heat of the moment and I apologize. I’m really just glad nobody was hurt.


What the fuck? How old are those stupid bastards?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The way they were crowding around Punk like parasites, I would have punched a fucker too. Imo, the fan deserved it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully that asshole with the white shirt that started all of this gets what's coming to him. What a smug little prick.

And talk about demented fans. "Let's push him down the stairs"? Seriously?


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

TKOK! said:


> That just means no criminal stuff will happen. He could still sue.


The fact he doesn't want to press any charges hurts the chances of a civil suit.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

So it's a security fail as much as it was Punk's fault..that and fans today don't respect the performers the way they should, you can't start hitting a grown man and expect no retaliation under ANY circumstances. They probably already made a deal with the fan to avoid charges or anything, they will sweep this under the rug. Like I said last night Punk is too involved in the product right now for him to get buried over this.

Also the fucker that instigated this by trying to push him down the stairs is as much to blame as anyone, he needs to get a comeuppance ass-beating. From what I read, he was even bragging about it on twitter how he started it and got Punk to attack the wrong guy, and got away with it. Civilized people don't do shit like that, that kinda shit is how riots start and result in people getting stampeded.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

stadw0n306 said:


> There we have it folks, end of story.


*No, it's FAR from the end of the story.*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

dxbender said:


> *“Somebody said, ‘let’s push him down the stairs,*’” Punk explained.


Assholes, and actually people with some serious issues. Wrestling's fake, people. No need to murder the heel.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

He's their only big heel right now. Next down is big show and I think the past 20 years has gown how much faith they have in him as a top performer. I can't remember there ever being a heel that got heat like he does in this smart fan era where everyone is so well informed about what goes on outside the ring. He even gets the fans who start out chanting his name to booing within 2 minutes. The closest thing I can think of is triple h during evolution. Like a lot of fans actually hate him at this point which is amazing. They aren't going to punish him


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

moonmop said:


> Assholes, and actually people with some serious issues. Wrestling's fake, people. No need to murder the heel.


yeah, I have a bit more sympathy for Punk after hearing the full story.. he was in a bad spot, the cameras were on him and he was supposed to selling his reaction to what Vince had just said about choosing between Ryback or Cena, meanwhile fans are hitting him and trying to push him down stairs while the camera is right in his face.. I'd want to spinning back fist a motherfucker under those circumstances too.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

dxbender said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-punk-respond-for-october-8-incident-26058385
> 
> “Somebody said, ‘let’s push him down the stairs,’” Punk explained. “I got hit in the ribs three times. I was getting shoved and I was getting punched…Then I started getting tagged in the back of the head. Unfortunately, I lashed out in the heat of the moment and I apologize. I’m really just glad nobody was hurt.
> 
> ...


So he broke kayfabe and apologized through the official website?
I guess they won't make this a apart of the story lines after all.

If you add this to the WWE's statement basically blaming the lack of security for the situation more than Punk, I'm starting to wonder if the WWE is going to punish Punk at all now. I mean, if they wanted to suspend him, they could have announced it in the statement. Maybe he'll just get fined; maybe he'll still drop the title. Hmmm:hmm:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Belladonna29 said:


> So he broke kayfabe and apologized through the official website?
> I guess they won't make this a apart of the story lines after all.
> 
> If you add this to the WWE's statement basically blaming the lack of security for the situation more than Punk, I'm starting to wonder if the WWE is going to punish Punk at all now. I mean, if they wanted to suspend him, they could have announced it in the statement. Maybe he'll just get fined; maybe he'll still drop the title. Hmmm:hmm:


IDK, if Jericho can punch a fan in a similar circumstance and get away with it then i don't think Punk will get anything major. Albeit this was on a much bigger stage.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> What the fuck? How old are those stupid bastards?


the latino kid doesn't look older than 16 at most, after seeing the video it's pretty stupid the way they behaved, that bastard literally wanted to push punk down the stairs and the other imbecile just did a FU sign and pushed his head, do they have no respect to the performers themselves?, if they can't see the line between reality and fiction they should honestly stop breeding altogether

not that I'm condoning punk actions, he first acted as a heel by pushing people aside, it was part of his character, and people should've known that before hitting him, but at any rate he shouldn't have snapped the way he did


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

The Absolute said:


> The way they were crowding around Punk like parasites, I would have punched a fucker too. Imo, the fan deserved it.


Thing is, the fan he attacked didn't do anything besides accidentally touch the back of his head while he was moving his hand down to grab his sunglasses. There's a video from the crowd that shows this pretty clearly. The kid in the black shirt next to him is the one that kept shoving him, and there was a guy behind sunglasses guy that was flipping Punk off and poking at him in the ribs and smacking his head. Sunglasses guy did NOTHING to warrant being attacked. Don't believe me? Watch the video from around 30-40 seconds. You can see there's a guy BEHIND sunglasses guy in a white shirt. This guy shoves/crowds into sunglasses guy, which causes him to shove into Punk's back. Punk turns around, then turns back around. White shirt guy punches/pokes at Punk and reaches over sunglasses guy and slaps Punk. Punk turns around and attacks sunglasses guy, thinking he was responsible. To me, it actually looks like the white shirt guy shoves sunglasses guy's arm forward into Punk while he's reaching, causing his hand to tap into/brush against CM Punk's head. Also, the guy claiming responsibility on Twitter can be seen at around 32 seconds in the video on the left. He is NOT the young guy right next to Punk, but he can be seen a few times as he's to the left of the younger guy and he reaches in to grab/slap at Punk a few times. I still blame the guy in the white/gray shirt, as he's the one that gets sunglasses guy taken out.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

really they wanted to push him down the stairs,fans these days are so bloody stupid


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> What the fuck? How old are those stupid bastards?


:lmao

Grown men taking this too seriously.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I think WWE is handling this one correctly. They put Punk in a bad situation. The real issue was the lack of security. If you're going to ask wrestlers to go into the crowd they need protection so they don't have to watch their own backs.

Punk was definetily wrong by the way he handled this but his reactions are understandable.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Punk was definetily wrong by the way he handled this but his reactions are understandable.


How was he supposed to handle it on live television? Run back to the ringside area?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

so which one of you geeks is this?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

scrilla said:


> so which one of you geeks is this?


He needs﻿ to challenge a Treadmill first before taking on Punk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

scrilla said:


> so which one of you geeks is this?












Fuckin' A. This is why I never admit to being a wrestling fan in public.

That's a bomb ass promo, though. :lmao


----------



## VizualDze (Oct 10, 2012)

Punk is a complete idiot. He should never have reacted like he did. Going by the video the guy has every reason to seek a lawyer. Vince must be absolutely livid at him!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Ike Shinomroi (Sep 10, 2007)

I do not post much mostly a lurker. I was eating my soggy fruitty pebbles and hit play on that video now i've lost my appetite thanks =(


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> so which one of you geeks is this?


If he was not ugly, fat, disgusting, and funny looking, He would be sick in the wwe

Cut a sick promo:lmao


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How was he supposed to handle it on live television? Run back to the ringside area?


Punching random people is not the answer and things could have gotten alot worse. He's lucky the guy or anyone around didn't fight back or their could have been an Artest like riot.

The way he should have handled was to throw down another verbal threat and go back ringside.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

They need to sign that guy right now.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

scrilla said:


> so which one of you geeks is this?


LOL what a sad fat fuck


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Punk said: “Somebody said, ‘let’s push him down the stairs,’” Like I said pages ago they were pushing him and it was dangerous and he had the right to strike back


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Camoron said:


> They need to sign that guy right now.


he cut a better promo then half the roster


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

Guy deserved it. Who wears there sunglasses inside?

People that deserve getting punched in the mouth, that's who.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

PunkShoot said:


> If he was not ugly, fat, disgusting, and funny looking, He would be sick in the wwe
> 
> Cut a sick promo:lmao




























































Yeah big fat ugly guys don't fit in at all in pro wrestling


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

scrilla said:


> so which one of you geeks is this?


:lmao 

Dude actually cut a nice promo. I couldn't stop staring at the place where his tooth should be though.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

That fan promo was great!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

scrilla said:


> so which one of you geeks is this?


He needs proper build first. He should face Ryder for the internet champion and work his way up the company.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

PunkShoot said:


> If he was not ugly, fat, disgusting, and funny looking, He would be sick in the wwe
> 
> Cut a sick promo:lmao


New Age Bastion Booger?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

he cut a good promo b/c he ate roddy piper for dinner last night


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

his ring name "billy buck-tooth"


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Not to hijack this thread, but wow, I seriously want this guy to be in the WWE:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow they wanted to push punk down the stairs? What a bunch of twats. Can't blame punk at all for throwing a punch back. Shame it hit an innocent guy and not one of the cunts it was aimed at


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Only thing worse than Punk hitting the wrong guy is that said wrong guy is going to get some insane amount of money just for getting elbowed in the face.

Personally, if said fan gets anything 6 figures or more, I hope he dies some horrible death. Nothing worse than some leaching cunt trying to get a quick cash grab just because of some misunderstanding. Take money to cover any medical bills, and some "I'm sorry" money and STFU and get over it.

Oh, wait, this is America, where people can be dipshits and spill coffee and be given millions of dollars.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

scrilla said:


> so which one of you geeks is this?


Rocky316ae ?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Lydeck said:


> Only thing worse than Punk hitting the wrong guy is that said wrong guy is going to get some insane amount of money just for getting elbowed in the face.
> 
> Personally, if said fan gets anything 6 figures or more, I hope he dies some horrible death. Nothing worse than some leaching cunt trying to get a quick cash grab just because of some misunderstanding. Take money to cover any medical bills, and some "I'm sorry" money and STFU and get over it.
> 
> Oh, wait, this is America, where people can be dipshits and spill coffee and be given millions of dollars.



There's nothing wrong with the guy who got hit, getting something like money in return for what happened, but it should be from the guy who hit Punk, cause he is the reason why the other guy got hit. So WWE shouldn't be giving him any money, the guy who hit Punk, should be.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

scrilla said:


> so which one of you geeks is this?


I worry that the WWE is going to push him into the main event before he's ready.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Whats sad is that fat guy cut a promo with more emotion than most of the current roster can cut, and certainly more than any interaction between Ryback and Punk or Cena and Punk lately.

Get him on a cutting diet and steroid cycle ASAP and he could be Punk's HIAC opponent.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Not sure if posted. CM Punk's statement/apology



> In the closing moments of the Oct. 8 edition of Raw – during a verbal exchange with Mr. McMahon – an incident occurred betwee...n WWE Champion CM Punk and fans in the crowd.
> 
> On Tuesday afternoon, WWE released the following official statement:
> 
> ...


http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-punk-respond-for-october-8-incident-26058385


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> Whats sad is that fat guy cut a promo with more emotion than most of the current roster can cut, and certainly more than any interaction between Ryback and Punk or Cena and Punk lately.
> 
> *Get him on a cutting diet and steroid cycle ASAP and he could be Punk's HIAC opponent.*


need to fix dem teeth. that whole toothless thing is just too close to Benoit for the WWE to even look at this guy as a legit talent.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Also need to get him a dentist.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

How many are commenting without having seen the video?
Punk whining about how he got pushed is absurd. He instigates the whole thing by pushing the kid in the Lesnar shirt! A kid half Punk's size. So the kid shows major balls and pushes Punk back and people are acting as if he's in the wrong to defend himself? But somehow Punk's totally justified in defending himself? Double standards much? Do half of you pray at a CM Punk shrine in the morning?

I still believe the initial Punk shove set off the whole chain of events and pissed some people in the section off because it's basically asking for a fight (with someone half your size). So people sympathetic to the Lesnar kid gang on Phil for being a dick with his shoves.

If Punk pushed a friend of mine like that, I'd want to send him flying down the steps too. Not saying I actually would, but it's provoking a violent response. There's gotta be a mutual respect between performer and fan or shit's gonna get ugly like that.

As an aside, I do not condone the little bitch who hid behind sunglasses and was responsible for him getting decked. I'd actually applaud him being decked because he knew what he was doing. He was the chaos factor of the entire happening.

Ok marks now you can continue to blow Punk some more.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Max Mouse said:


> Punk said: “Somebody said, ‘let’s push him down the stairs,’” Like I said pages ago they were pushing him and it was dangerous and he had the right to strike back


Or he could have just moved 5 feet.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm gunna blow your minds....

think about it, the last 2 minutes of raw got almost as many pages as the other 2 hours and 55 minutes did last night.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

scrilla said:


> so which one of you geeks is this?


I just now actually watched this and wow. :lmao That was a legitamately good promo. It was better than I've seen from at least a quarter of the current roster, and had actual emotion behind it. Get this guy a tag team of hillbillies to manage.

His username of 'divalover' is a bit worrying though...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

> "I’m really just glad nobody was hurt."


WWE Champion can't hurt average joes, got his ass kicked by a 70 year old man and jobbed to Kane.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The guy isnt pressing charges, can this thread die now?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

dan the marino said:


> I just now actually watched this and wow. :lmao That was a legitamately good promo. It was better than I've seen from at least a quarter of the current roster, and had actual emotion behind it. Get this guy a tag team of hillbillies to manage.
> 
> His username of 'divalover' is a bit worrying though...


Chad McGhee's got IT. I think we'll be seeing him on TNA's Gut Check very soon...either that or TMZ for assaulting Punk on the street with a Divas mug.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

scrilla said:


> WWE Champion can't hurt average joes, got his ass kicked by a 70 year old man and jobbed to Kane.


I get the Vince part, but how is losing to the 2012 version of Kane that bad? Kane this year has been booked pretty strong actually.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

If this guy does not get paid for this then he is a huge idiot. This is not the first time a WWE Champion has assaulted a guy on live TV. It just so happens that Hulk Hogan did this too. He choked out Richard Belzer with a front chin lock. Belzer sued for 5 million, and settled out of court for a rumored 1.5 million, and that was nearly 30 years ago.






And yeah, toothless fat guy cuts a better promo than most of the current WWE "Universe".


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

To all the drama-queens in here who keep banging on about Punk potentially hitting that kid, just stop it. That kid was nowhere near close enough to be hit and furthermore, his idiot parent shouldn't have been lifting him up on a flight of stairs anyway. That's why Punk didn't retaliate against the twat in the Lesnar shirt after he nearly pushed him down the steps, 'cos he saw he was a kid.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

DubC said:


> The guy isnt pressing charges, can this thread die now?


The guy did file a police report. This isn't going away. On the other hand, this is the most interested in WWE I have been since the JBL days.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

scrilla said:


> so which one of you geeks is this?


:lmao :lmao


----------



## pogoism9 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> The guy did file a police report. This isn't going away. On the other hand, this is the most interested in WWE I have been since the JBL days.


:gun:

Laura Cole ‏@Colereporting

The Sheriff's Department says at this point the Fan does not want to proceed any further and there is no evidence that a crime occurred


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

pogoism9 said:


> :gun:
> 
> Laura Cole ‏@Colereporting
> 
> The Sheriff's Department says at this point the Fan does not want to proceed any further and there is no evidence that a crime occurred


All this means is that the guy, out the kindness of his heart, decided not to have Punk arrested. Guarantee he sues and collects unless he's the biggest moron ever to walk the earth.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

> “Somebody said, ‘let’s push him down the stairs,’” Punk explained. *“I got hit in the ribs three times. I was getting shoved and I was getting punched…Then I started getting tagged in the back of the head.* Unfortunately, I lashed out in the heat of the moment and I apologize. I’m really just glad nobody was hurt."


Christ, he makes it sound like he was on the end of a vicious assault. From the video, I saw the guy give a small shove in the back and one accidently nudge his head with his arm.

What a tool.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> All this means is that the guy, out the kindness of his heart, decided not to have Punk arrested. Guarantee he sues and collects unless he's the biggest moron ever to walk the earth.


unless he has medical bills there's no point in suing. WWE probably already hooked him up with free shit anyway.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Christ, he makes it sound like he was on the end of a vicious assault. From the video, I saw the guy give a small shove in the back and one accidently nudge his head with his arm.
> 
> What a tool.


he didn't get nudge by the guy in glass, the guy in the back of the guy with glasses dressed in grady was doing FU signs at the back of his face and then clearly shoved his head as seen in the fan recorded video


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Christ, he makes it sound like he was on the end of a vicious assault. From the video, I saw the guy give a small shove in the back and one accidently nudge his head with his arm.
> 
> What a tool.


You can see him getting heckled all the way up the steps, you can see him getting pushed very hard in the section he stops in while he's watching Vince in the ring, and then the fans in that section start getting more out of control.

The dumbfuck who caused all of this went on twitter saying he was hitting Punk in the kidneys and slapped him really hard on the back, Punk said that there were people around him saying "lets push him down the steps" and slapping his head.

I would probably get pretty pissed off at that point to, especially since WWE security wasn't bothering to do shit.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I havent seen the fan video yet. Im going to have to look it up.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

scrilla said:


> so which one of you geeks is this?


I watched this again just for his face at the end. Un-fucking-real. :lmao


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Christ, he makes it sound like he was on the end of a vicious assault. From the video, I saw the guy give a small shove in the back and one accidently nudge his head with his arm.
> 
> What a tool.


Punk is a pathetic liar, don't believe him guys. Punk marks are brainwashed


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Jesus Christ people are fuckin' idiots. Are you forgetting your precious Chris Jericho hit a woman outside of a house show? This is nothing compared to that.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Punk is a pathetic liar, don't believe him guys. Punk marks are brainwashed







I responded to you with this earlier. Enjoy.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

EraOfAwesome said:


> You can see him getting heckled all the way up the steps, you can see him getting pushed very hard in the section he stops in while he's watching Vince in the ring, and then the fans in that section start getting more out of control.
> 
> The dumbfuck who caused all of this went on twitter saying he was hitting Punk in the kidneys and slapped him really hard on the back, Punk said that there were people around him saying "lets push him down the steps" and slapping his head.
> 
> I would probably get pretty pissed off at that point to, especially since WWE security wasn't bothering to do shit.


you got a link to the guys twitter ?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hank Scorpio said:


> He needs﻿ to challenge a Treadmill first before taking on Punk


Along with finding the rest of his teeth.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Point Blank.
> 
> Punk should of never done that..let alone did it in front of his boss who was watching. I'm a huge Punk fan and his heel run was finally started to make sense to me and then he goes and does this.


How does this ruin your views on his heel run. Hitting a fan is like one of the most heelish things ever lolz.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

just looked up the guys twitter as far as i can tell its been shut down lol

this is what he had to say on twitter


> from lordsofpain
> 
> bro I'm the one that was f***ing with him lmao them he rocked an innocent fan. that guy is about to be a millionaire!!!" he wrote. "I punched [Punk's] kidney and slapped his back hella hard. bro [Punk] straight pounced on a poor day white guy. I hit him ran away then ran back and stood next to him cause I saw the camera."
> 
> ...


what a total prick


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> How many are commenting without having seen the video?
> Punk whining about how he got pushed is absurd. He instigates the whole thing by pushing the kid in the Lesnar shirt! A kid half Punk's size. So the kid shows major balls and pushes Punk back and people are acting as if he's in the wrong to defend himself? But somehow Punk's totally justified in defending himself? Double standards much? Do half of you pray at a CM Punk shrine in the morning?


Defend himself? That kid wouldn't have stood a chance. The kid shouldn't have pushed Punk to begin with.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Australian said:


> just looked up the guys twitter as far as i can tell its been shut down lol
> 
> this is what he had to say on twitter
> 
> what a total prick


Is that from that Mexican kid's twitter who had the Lesnar shirt on?


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

Rated R™ said:


> Is that from that Mexican kid's twitter who had the Lesnar shirt on?


not sure about that,it mentions that his name on his twitter was Dario Teyes


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

what are you all talking about? a few weak slaps can turn into a 6 figure amount of cash if the victim sues Punk and WWE? how fucked up is law system in the US?

No offense to American people but if this guy becomes a millionaire because of a couple punches in his face than I am going to America too.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The guy who got hit is a fucking moron. Sue the WWE and make an out of court settlement. He'd never have to work ever again


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

the sunglasses guy must be a Punk fan. He can't be that stupid


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This thing I'm curious if the wrestlers have green light when the fans attack them, for example that day the fan tried to assault Ryback on the Miz match hes allowed to clothesline the fucker without getting backstage problems with Vince?


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> This thing I'm curious if the wrestlers have green light when the fans attack them, for example that day the fan tried to assault Ryback on the Miz match hes allowed to clothesline the fucker without getting backstage problems with Vince?


when did this happen?\

By the way I have just seen the interview of the victimized fan AKA Warm-face boy, what an idiot.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Brodus Clay said:


> This thing I'm curious if the wrestlers have green light when the fans attack them, for example that day the fan tried to assault Ryback on the Miz match hes allowed to clothesline the fucker without getting backstage problems with Vince?


I would think they would it's self defense.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Dusty Roids said:


> when did this happen?\
> 
> By the way I have just seen the interview of the victimized fan AKA Warm-face boy, what an idiot.


bloke is a mark for himself

any normal person would have just got free tickets to wrestlemania and some backstage passes but this bloke wants to have his 15 mins of fame - i'm annoyed with Punk even more now as he has allowed Milhouse to do this


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

People are ragging on this guy for not suing? And that right there is why this world is fucked up.... applaud the guy if he just lets it go. 

Man, this incident really shone a light on a lot of things.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Brodus Clay said:


> This thing I'm curious if the wrestlers have green light when the fans attack them, for example that day the fan tried to assault Ryback on the Miz match hes allowed to clothesline the fucker without getting backstage problems with Vince?


Eddie nailed a fan after he jumped in the ring during a ladder match with RVD in 2002. Theres some dumbass fans out there, and i'm sure Vince knows this stuff happens.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> People are ragging on this guy for not suing? And that right there is why this world is fucked up.... applaud the guy if he just lets it go.
> 
> Man, this incident really shone a light on a lot of things.


no but it just looks like he is only doing it so he can get his 15mins of fame otherwise he wouldn't be doing interviews if he was serious about getting "justice"

and I'll say again Punk is an idiot who shouldn't have reacted the way he did


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

this guy was just in the wrong place at the wrong time surrounded by **** scumbags looking to touch their favorite wrestler and get a reaction. like a little boy who picks on a girl he really likes. so fucking gay. much respect that he isn't suing or looking to get something out of this. although if i were him, i'd probably demand wrestlemania tickets/roundtrip airfare/hotel booking and an autograph from cm punk, lol.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

not surprised this Teyes douchebag is a UC Davis student. who the fuck brags about running away? seriously?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

So the fan isn't pressing charges? Phil lucky.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Hilarious that people are attacking the GUY THAT GOT HIT. He didn't do anything, rather, it was some other jackass. Don't go attacking the guy because of his apparent "15 minutes of fame"; he was struck twice. Good on him for not trying to sue. There are OTHER ways to resolve problems.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

The way Punk struck at the wrong guy indicates gross negligence.He didnt bother to check who nudged him in the head and recklessly lashed out at an innocent fan.

On the other hand you can say Punk got a reality check and finally got the respect he deserved from the crowd(Y)


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Cack_Thu said:


> The way Punk struck at the wrong guy indicates gross negligence.He didnt bother to check who nudged him in the head and recklessly lashed out at an innocent fan.
> 
> On the other hand you can say Punk got a reality check and finally got the respect he deserved from the crowd(Y)


I saw in one video that Punk looked behind him two or three times before lashing out.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

the fan should show Punk respect and apologise to him for running into his elbow.....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

EraOfAwesome said:


> You can see him getting heckled all the way up the steps, you can see him getting pushed very hard in the section he stops in while he's watching Vince in the ring, and then the fans in that section start getting more out of control.
> 
> The dumbfuck who caused all of this went on twitter saying he was hitting Punk in the kidneys and slapped him really hard on the back, Punk said that there were people around him saying "lets push him down the steps" and slapping his head.
> 
> I would probably get pretty pissed off at that point to, especially since WWE security wasn't bothering to do shit.


Bumping this post so the idiots that are saying "Punk's an idiot for doing that" can see this.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk did it and he got away with it! NOW it's time for him to get a ton more heat from this. PUNK THA GAWD HEEL.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i'm just sad than CM Punk hit the wrong guy and not the two others fucker


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

3 things. 3rd thing is official from WWE and vince himself.

1. Im surprised other people didn't just all gang up and beat up punk, im very surprised about that. 

2. The guy probably got some money and stuff i'd doubt him getting nothing out of it, and suing doesn't guarantee anything. its a real hassle. 

3. WWE has announced Punk will be facing the dude in the white shirt at this years Wrestlemania in a slap fight. That is all.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I bet if Sin Cara knocked out a fan everyone on here would go ape shit telling the world how Caras deserve to be fired or suspended :russo:


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> I bet if Sin Cara knocked out a fan everyone on here would go ape shit telling the world how Caras deserve to be fired or suspended :russo:


He would just botch the punch and knock himself out


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> I saw in one video that Punk looked behind him two or three times before lashing out.


Yeah,but the larger issue here is Punk's unprofessionalism .WWe goes to great lengths at highlighting their wrestlers as professional dudes.How long has Phil been working in WWE?Didnt he go through their developmental program/territory?What chicken shit did he learn over there?To beat up fans if they manage to get under your skin?



> WWE Superstars are professionally *trained* performers and the moves we perform take years to perfect.


Yet these WWE trained performers go out and hit WWE fans when irked.Reeks of professionalism,really.


----------



## nailz_jaggzy (May 21, 2007)

So.. Is there any news as to whether he is getting away with this or not?

Suspension?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Cack_Thu said:


> Yeah,but the larger issue here is Punk's unprofessionalism .WWe goes to great lengths at highlighting their wrestlers as professional dudes.How long has Phil been working in WWE?Didnt he go through their developmental program/territory?What chicken shit did he learn over there?To beat up fans if they manage to get under your skin?


If that's your point, why don't you focus on that instead of writing false facts like that Punk didn't check who it was? He failed to see who had done it because the guy deliberately tried to make it look like it was the other guy, which he bragged about on the Internet. Relevant points get lost when you write stuff like that as it just seems like a desperate Punk hater that holds agenda over intellect, regardless if it's the case or not.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Rightfully so, he was just standing there and they started to push him and hit him, what was he supposed to do? Just take it and potentially fall off the steps? Come on.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Quasi Juice said:


> Rightfully so, he was just standing there and they started to push him and hit him, what was he supposed to do? Just take it and potentially fall off the steps? Come on.


Guess why the security guards are getting paid.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Guess why the security guards are getting paid.


They are paid to do what they obviously didn't do during that incident. When Punk starts getting hit and pushed, they should move in and create some space. It was very obvious that it wasn't just fans wanting to touch him, seeing how Punk turned around and looked angry three times before he struck someone.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

Punk should be thanking himself that he's wrestling in the wwe and not in mexico or in puerto rico, he could have been bruiser brody 2.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> They are paid to do what they obviously didn't do during that incident. When Punk starts getting hit and pushed, they should move in and create some space. It was very obvious that it wasn't just fans wanting to touch him, seeing how Punk turned around and looked angry three times before he struck someone.


You can't justify blindly swinging at the audience.

He's lucky the guy was a big wimp because if was as hot headed as Punk there could have been a riot. 

I don't think Punk's mostly to blame because that falls on WWE's shoulders for having a lack of security, but there's no justifying Punk's actions.

If we were talking about Mark Henry. He would have been fired within an hour of the incident. It would have been alot bigger story too.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-punk-respond-for-october-8-incident-26058385#view-comments

Not sure if someone posted this here allready...

In the closing moments of the Oct. 8 edition of Raw – during a verbal exchange with Mr. McMahon – an incident occurred between WWE Champion CM Punk and fans in the crowd.

On Tuesday afternoon, WWE released the following official statement:

“During Monday night’s Raw televised event, WWE Superstar CM Punk exited the ring and into the stands as part of the show. Unfortunately, WWE security was not in the appropriate place at the time. Given CM Punk’s persona as a ‘bad guy,’ fans were naturally heckling him, but unfortunately a few fans began shoving him, and one struck him in the kidney and on the back. WWE regrets that proper security measures were not in place, and CM Punk apologizes for reacting in the heat of the moment. Other than this isolated incident, WWE always provides proper security to ensure the safety of our fans and our performers.”

“I think the whole situation sucks,” Punk told WWE.com. “It’s an unfortunate and isolated incident. I was up in the stands, surrounded.”

“Somebody said, ‘let’s push him down the stairs,’” Punk explained. “I got hit in the ribs three times. I was getting shoved and I was getting punched…Then I started getting tagged in the back of the head. Unfortunately, I lashed out in the heat of the moment and I apologize. I’m really just glad nobody was hurt."

...So it seems that there will not be any major repercussions. If this is true, I do understand why Punk did what he did. He might have been afraid of his own safety.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So CM Punk has finally apologised from that WWE.com report well it took him long enough 

Also that fan who got hit isnt gonna take any legal action against CM Punk WTF  he should be sueing his ass he has clear evidence of being attacked for no reason. CM Punk shouldnt get away with this he should be punished. I can bet Vince has bribed this fan to keep quiet with front row tickets to another show


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So CM Punk has finally apologised from that WWE.com report well it took him long enough
> 
> Also that fan who got hit isnt gonna take any legal action against CM Punk WTF  he should be sueing his ass he has clear evidence of being attacked for no reason. CM Punk shouldnt get away with this he should be punished. I can bet Vince has bribed this fan to keep quiet with front row tickets to another show


Its like u wanna be taken to the back ally and get slaped to death...


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

> Laura Cole @Colereporting
> Today Schmidt told #CBS13 he is considering hiring an attorney for a possible lawsuit.


so he isn't dumb after all. I am sure that old fool Vincent will try to bribe him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^ This fan has to file a lawsuit against CM Punk and im glad hes hiring an attorney


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good luck. I hope he has a lot of money. CM Punk and Vince would have attorneys that would eat most attorneys for lunch. 

FEED ME MORE


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> You can't justify blindly swinging at the audience.
> 
> He's lucky the guy was a big wimp because if was as hot headed as Punk there could have been a riot.
> 
> ...


I didn't justify anything in my post, I explained what security should have been doing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I sure as hell hope that fan sues Punk. There's no reason not to. Money is everything and any opportunity at getting it should never be passed on. That aside, it would also possibly get Punk depushed but I'm hoping for too much cause this cunt is going to hog the title spotlight for another 3 months AT LEAST.


----------



## worchyld (Jul 28, 2003)

RatedR10 said:


> I watched this again just for his face at the end. Un-fucking-real. :lmao


The video seems to be removed by the user, is it elsewhere like on DailyMotion? I'm really curious about it now seeing as seems to be on several different pages on this thread.


----------



## worchyld (Jul 28, 2003)

Just realized in the promo, punk talks about being slapped in the face, or slapping people in the face... I guess that guy who got slapped was part of the promo


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I sure as hell hope that fan sues Punk. There's no reason not to. Money is everything and any opportunity at getting it should never be passed on. That aside, it would also possibly get Punk depushed but I'm hoping for too much cause this cunt is going to hog the title spotlight for another 3 months AT LEAST.


It's gonna be so sad to see Vince stick up for his nobody champion. It's not like you can't replace him, there's a whole roster who can easily take his spot. Now, about that gif, does it worry you folks how at ease that kid push Punk? That's the Champion of the business getting man handled by a fucking kid. fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> I sure as hell hope that fan sues Punk. There's no reason not to. Money is everything and any opportunity at getting it should never be passed on. That aside, it would also possibly get Punk depushed but I'm hoping for too much cause this cunt is going to hog the title spotlight for another 3 months AT LEAST.


Well if that happens welcome back to Cena hogging the spotlight with his kindergarten jokes, which he's been doing for 7 years more or less. At least Punk is entertaining and is there for the general fans and not just the the 5 year old demographic like Cena is.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> ...So it seems that there will not be any major repercussions. If this is true, I do understand why Punk did what he did. He might have been afraid of his own safety.


That's exactly the point lol... 
Should he take more beating, maybe the risk to falling down the stairs and risk a serious injury?! Just because he is a "professionel"? I think ALL the guys who are saying he reacted unprofesionell would've done the same fucking thing! 



> You can't justify blindly swinging at the audience.


...and you can't justify just to beat and shove a Wrestler. You do not have any rights to do that. You maybe payed your seats and the show, but not the right to hit a Wrestler in the kidneys lol...
And Punk didn't see the grey shirted guy because he was hiding like a motherfucking stupid ass shit pussy. So he hit the wrong guy, that was shit, but that he was fighting back was _NOT_ wrong.
You can clearly see him talking to the people, 2 times but they didn't stop so that was the only possibility to get some respect. 
As long as you are not in such a situation you cannot convict what he did.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> ^^^ This fan has to file a lawsuit against CM Punk and im glad hes hiring an attorney


One thing I know that WWE will have the best lawyers. The thing is even if he tried to sue him, why will that jackass behind him get out of it. If Punk was provoked, they will watch the video over and over again and they will see the self defense. Honestly if I was in Punk position I will react the same way but not to the wrong guy tho :lol, professional shit will not work with me, just because he payed money to be here doesn't mean he can push me and hit me in the back of my head. So, now If I was that poor guy, I will sue WWE not Punk, he will win this with a lot of $$ as he can back it up saying something like "there was no security to handle the situation, therefor I was a victim........." for that reason Punk will be innocent and WWE wouldn't. They will have to pay him, lucky bastard he will be getting a lot of money now.



David Banner said:


> Well if that happens welcome back to Cena hogging the spotlight with his kindergarten jokes, which he's been doing for 7 years more or less. At least Punk is entertaining and is there for the general fans and not just the the 5 year old demographic like Cena is.


For guys like him he's entertaining. For me and you and many others he's not. I'm not 9 to laugh along with his stupid childish jokes.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I sure as hell hope that fan sues Punk. There's no reason not to. Money is everything and any opportunity at getting it should never be passed on. That aside, it would also possibly get Punk depushed but I'm hoping for too much cause this cunt is going to hog the title spotlight for another 3 months AT LEAST.


People who hold money over self-respect are pretty pathetic, so I'd disagree with that statement. If you have to sue for having been grazed by a backhand to the face (it didn't actually hit him for real according to the video from the fan himself) you're not a man. He should go to WWE and demand some form of compensation though since it probably wasn't a very nice experience for him, despite that he wasn't hurt at all.

Punk seems like a really successful heel when even people that don't watch the show, and say that they like nothing in the show, care if he's in the title scene or not though. :lol


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Choke2Death said:


> I sure as hell hope that fan sues Punk. There's no reason not to. *Money is everything* and any opportunity at getting it should never be passed on. That aside, it would also possibly get Punk depushed but I'm hoping for too much cause this cunt is going to hog the title spotlight for another 3 months AT LEAST.


Wow, that's not even pathetic, it's just sad.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> If that's your point, why don't you focus on that instead of writing false facts like that Punk didn't check who it was? He failed to see who had done it because the guy deliberately tried to make it look like it was the other guy, which he bragged about on the Internet. Relevant points get lost when you write stuff like that as it just seems like a desperate Punk hater that holds agenda over intellect, regardless if it's the case or not.


For the record i am an innocuous casual ,who occasionally dons the role of a smark.

He blindly back handed that guy and you're telling me that his outbursts were justified even though misdirected ?If punk was so agitated ,rule of the thumb dictates a professional to get away from that spot.He had no idea what was going on and like an imbecile targeted an innocent victim. 

1)Punk doesnt have eyes on the back of his head.FACT.

2)Punk wasnt fighting a war nor did the fans assaulted him with lead pipes/taser/blunt objects that warranted the retaliation it merited.FACT.

The point of the matter is that Punk's action was irrational and utterly unprofessional.

Blaming some stupid fan as the mastermind behind the incident doesnt take away the immaturity displayed by punk.Punk's idiocy paved the way to a needless controversy which could have easily been averted if ONLY he had little common sense left in him.
His deluded marks who have a sensitive vagina like him refuse to acknowledge Punk's stupidity,instead blame the security people for not being quick enough to follow a midget


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

nmadankumar said:


> Punk should be thanking himself that he's wrestling in the wwe and not in mexico or in puerto rico, he could have been bruiser brody 2.


Brody was killed by fans in the stands now? Huh.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Cack_Thu said:


> For the record i am an innocuous casual ,who occasionally dons the role of a smark.
> 
> He blindly back handed that guy and you're telling me that his outbursts were justified even though misdirected ?If punk was so agitated ,rule of the thumb dictates a professional to get away from that spot.He had no idea what was going on and like an imbecile targeted an innocent victim.
> 
> ...


Moron. Reported.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Cack_Thu said:


> For the record i am an innocuous casual ,who occasionally dons the role of a smark.
> 
> He blindly back handed that guy and you're telling me that his outbursts were justified even though misdirected ?If punk was so agitated ,rule of the thumb dictates a professional to get away from that spot.He had no idea what was going on and like an imbecile targeted an innocent victim.
> 
> ...


No, he doesn't blindly hit the person. He turns around and sees one fan that has his arm near his head and, wrongfully, draws the conclusion that he was the one. There's a difference of hitting someone blindly and of looking and drawing the wrong conclusion, which was my point.

I didn't defend his actions (it's quite obvious that you shouldn't hit the fans), but that doesn't mean that the security guys shouldn't have defused the situation before it even had a chance to go that far. It doesn't have anything to do with them not keeping up because he stood there for quite some time being harassed. They just decided to stand quite a long way from the situation and didn't approach it until Punk hit someone. It doesn't take much deductive capability to realize that just blaming the security is in no way defending Punk.

It's pretty funny that you talk about immaturity though, seeing how you use the vocabulary of a teen that feels rebellious and wants to try to upset people.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> People who hold money over self-respect are pretty pathetic, so I'd disagree with that statement. If you have to sue for having been grazed by a backhand to the face (it didn't actually hit him for real according to the video from the fan himself) you're not a man. He should go to WWE and demand some form of compensation though since it probably wasn't a very nice experience for him, despite that he wasn't hurt at all.
> 
> Punk seems like a really successful heel when even people that don't watch the show, and say that they like nothing in the show, care if he's in the title scene or not though. :lol


It's not about "being a man". It's about milking something for all its worth and if the fans sues Punk over this, I will have infinite amount of respect for him. Anyone who takes their non-existent street credibility over their wealth is pathetic IMO. Money can buy you most things in this world, "respect" is just an overrated concept that the people use to cover up their shortcomings. The guy had broken glasses and took an elbow and a punch to the face for doing absolutely nothing. Being lucky and getting barely hurt doesn't make up for that. Who cares about some stupid merchandise or ticket to a live event when you can use the money you can get for something more worthwhile? I certainly don't and I couldn't give a fuck less what some non-notable kid on the internet thinks or if they "respect" me for it.

And the reason I care is because by early next year, The Rock will return and feud for the title and I'd rather he faces someone more entertaining (not that there are many of them) over Punk.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

so i am a punk fan but i dont understand, people say cena hogs the spotlight but now the main focus is on CM Punk and no one really cares, is it just a cena hate or what?


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Vince's reaction was priceless. Punk did a wrong move by hitting the guy, even if that was him. The guy behind the guy who got hit and the guy with the Lesnar shirt who shoved Punk in the first time were real assholes, though. You don't do that.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Phil is very lucky his ass isnt in jail right now for that assault. That fan has to sue and get lots of compensation for what he suffered


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

When Rock comes back, he's either feuding with Cena or Punk. I'd rather take the latter since we've been there and done that with Cena and it was boring. Face Rock can't work at his best if he's feuding with another face.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Phil is very lucky his ass isnt in jail right now for that assault. That fan has to sue and get lots of compensation for what he suffered


Good lord... :lol
You're writing the same shit all day all along.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Phil is very lucky his ass isnt in jail right now for that assault. That fan has to sue and get lots of compensation for what he suffered


This is about the millionth time I've seen you say the same thing over and over again.

So for the second time: SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Phil is very lucky his ass isnt in jail right now for that assault. That fan has to sue and get lots of compensation for what he suffered


He barely touched him for the love of fucking god,its not like he took a gun to his ass and fucked him with it...


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

eh this is going to somehow work out and benefit punks heel character so something amazing can come from this or they'll most likely forget it ever happened it could be a blessing in disguise lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The video footage clearly shows CM Punk attacking that fan with physical force. You Punk lovers need to open your eyes and see hes not perfect


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The video footage clearly shows CM Punk attacking that fan with physical force. You Punk lovers need to open your eyes and see hes not perfect


I've said plenty of times Punk was wrong in the way he reacted. I'm just telling you to *shut the fuck up saying the same shit over and over again.* You have to be the most irritating person on this forum.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The video footage clearly shows CM Punk attacking that fan with physical force. You Punk lovers need to open your eyes and see hes not perfect


Yes ignore all of the Punk fans saying what he did was wrong....


----------



## TheSundanceKid (Apr 3, 2012)

I can see Punk playing on this next week, "You don't give me the respect I deserve, just like that four eyes fan last week. And he got what was coming to him"

What he did was wrong, but don't act like you woudn't flip if people kept pushing you around. The guy was in the wrong place at the wrong time, just unfortunate.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> It's not about "being a man". It's about milking something for all its worth and if the fans sues Punk over this, I will have infinite amount of respect for him. Anyone who takes their non-existent street credibility over their wealth is pathetic IMO. Money can buy you most things in this world, "respect" is just an overrated concept that the people use to cover up their shortcomings. The guy had broken glasses and took an elbow and a punch to the face for doing absolutely nothing. Being lucky and getting barely hurt doesn't make up for that. Who cares about some stupid merchandise or ticket to a live event when you can use the money you can get for something more worthwhile? I certainly don't and I couldn't give a fuck less what some non-notable kid on the internet thinks or if they "respect" me for it.
> 
> *And the reason I care is because by early next year, The Rock will return and feud for the title and I'd rather he faces someone more entertaining (not that there are many of them) over Punk.*


I still don't know how the hell you don't find him entertaining. He's the most entertaining guy in the current roster. Who the hell is more entertaining than Punk. Plz bring up Orton so I can laugh at you troll. If he was really so entertaining, he will be a champion by now. But he's actually struggling to be in the top of a B show and don't bring up the bookers he fucked up many times, he screwed himself. Other than Punk, Bryan, Kane, Cesaro (in the ring), Wade Barrett, Zigger, Sandow, Henry when he returns, others aren't entertaining and tbh none of them are more ready than Punk for the Rock. So he's the best choice.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Phil is very lucky his ass isnt in jail right now for that assault. That fan has to sue and get lots of compensation for what he suffered


Jesus Christ are you still posting this kind of stuff? you where doing this all last night give a rest you tool.

I was talking about this incident with a work mate today and I mentioned some of the things I saw on this forum and we discussed how we'd react in glasses guy situation, neither one of us would have sued or pressed charges because we've both took a smack of someone in the past we'd have took it like a man back then and would most likely have took it like a man in this incident. I do fear for society in its current climate is the generation we're bring up really going to be a bunch of pussies hiding behind Lawsuits and their mothers skirts. :no:


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> It's not about "being a man". It's about milking something for all its worth and if the fans sues Punk over this, I will have infinite amount of respect for him. Anyone who takes their non-existent street credibility over their wealth is pathetic IMO. Money can buy you most things in this world, "respect" is just an overrated concept that the people use to cover up their shortcomings. The guy had broken glasses and took an elbow and a punch to the face for doing absolutely nothing. Being lucky and getting barely hurt doesn't make up for that. Who cares about some stupid merchandise or ticket to a live event when you can use the money you can get for something more worthwhile? I certainly don't and I couldn't give a fuck less what some non-notable kid on the internet thinks or if they "respect" me for it.
> 
> And the reason I care is because by early next year, The Rock will return and feud for the title and I'd rather he faces someone more entertaining (not that there are many of them) over Punk.


If you think that self-respect and street cred is the same thing it's just sad. Money can buy you things, self-respect makes you feel proud of yourself and you can't buy pride. Just as getting athletic merits without using PED's will make you feel better than if you have to resort to cheating. But sure, if you're a poor person that have no economical outlooks, of course money can be of worth and you'll have to decide what's worth more.

As for what happened to him, you haven't been paying attention. He got a backhand that grazed his face and then he was shoved in the face. The fan spoke about it in a video and clearly said he wasn't actually hit but he felt the tape go across his face. That it wasn't an elbow was very visible both because of the distance and the extension of Punk's arm. He shouldn't have been subjected to that either, but facts should be correct.

And I don't get why you start talking about what kids on the Internet think (I take it you're not referring to me as we've spoken before and seen that I'm significantly older than you, judging from when we started watching wrestling etc). I clearly wrote about self-respect.

As for what happens when the Rock comes back, it's either Punk or you'll get Cena embarrassing Rock with the kind of stuff he can't say back, and that we've already heard. There's nothing else to hope for since no one else on the roster is big enough, or can talk well enough.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Dear Kelly Kelly Fan...

...perfect is boring.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> If you think that self-respect and street cred is the same thing it's just sad. Money can buy you things, respect makes you feel proud of yourself and you can't buy pride. Just as getting athletic merits without using PED's will make you feel better than if you have to resort to cheating. But sure, if you're a poor person that have no economical outlooks, of course money can be of worth and you'll have to decide what's worth more.
> 
> As for what happened to him, you haven't been paying attention. He got a backhand that grazed his face and then he was shoved in the face. The fan spoke about it in a video and clearly said he wasn't actually hit but he felt the tape go across his face. That it wasn't an elbow was very visible both because of the distance and the extension of Punk's arm. He shouldn't have been subjected to that either, but facts should be correct.
> 
> ...


Self-respect is subjective. If I was the victim and managed to successfully sue Punk, you bet your ass I'd be damn proud of myself and what I did. As for others, I don't care if they respect that or not, because my money is what matters in the end.

And I really don't give a damn what hit him, the point is, he did nothing wrong and got struck by Punk for no reason (I know, I know that others were pushing him and shit but that still doesn't mean he can suddenly strike somebody without being 100% who it was) and his sunglasses were destroyed which is property damage that Punk should pay for. I'm not concerned about being precise when what I'm saying is very simple to understand. Guy was at the wrong place at the wrong time and got hit by a couple of throws from Punk, I don't care if his tape hit his face or if he got a black eye. He got hit and did nothing to deserve it, end of story.

And yes, the "kids" thing was a random reference to the internet since some people take their reputation in forums too seriously. The people that I know, they all agree with me on money being important so I have nothing in regards to 'respect' to worry about.

Lastly, there's other people on the roster that I'd rather see matched-up with The Rock such as Orton, Bryan, The Moz, Sheamus and even Cena and the fucking Big Show. Though as long as Punk loses, everything will be okay so I can live with that.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Self-respect is subjective. If I was the victim and managed to successfully sue Punk, you bet your ass I'd be damn proud of myself and what I did. As for others, I don't care if they respect that or not, because my money is what matters in the end.
> 
> And I really don't give a damn what hit him, the point is, he did nothing wrong and got struck by Punk for no reason (I know, I know that others were pushing him and shit but that still doesn't mean he can suddenly strike somebody without being 100% who it was) and his sunglasses were destroyed which is property damage that Punk should pay for. I'm not concerned about being precise when what I'm saying is very simple to understand. Guy was at the wrong place at the wrong time and got hit by a couple of throws from Punk, I don't care if his tape hit his face or if he got a black eye. He got hit and did nothing to deserve it, end of story.
> 
> ...


The irony of someone criticizing Punk and saying he is not entertaining coming from a Benoit fan. And I liked Benoit when he was around.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

why did Punk apologize? He acted in self defense, totally a legal thing.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Not to get into a morals debate, but I don't agree at all with you *Choke2Death* about the money thing. Not that I wouldn't like a lot of money for doing nothing, that would be great, but not from this way. Money just is not a really big thing for me as long as I can live comfortably and can do the job I want to do, although being rich would be fucking awesome haha.

Anyway, I am surprised people are still debating this. The guy didn't sue, Punk acted like a moron. That is about all we should take away from it here


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, this thread is seriously out of hand. Can we close it soon?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Self-respect is subjective. If I was the victim and managed to successfully sue Punk, you bet your ass I'd be damn proud of myself and what I did. As for others, I don't care if they respect that or not, because my money is what matters in the end.
> 
> And I really don't give a damn what hit him, the point is, he did nothing wrong and got struck by Punk for no reason (I know, I know that others were pushing him and shit but that still doesn't mean he can suddenly strike somebody without being 100% who it was) and his sunglasses were destroyed which is property damage that Punk should pay for. I'm not concerned about being precise when what I'm saying is very simple to understand. Guy was at the wrong place at the wrong time and got hit by a couple of throws from Punk, I don't care if his tape hit his face or if he got a black eye. He got hit and did nothing to deserve it, end of story.
> 
> ...


I don't really think that's self-respect as it's "pride" in something that you'd have almost no part in. Being attacked is no fault of your own, and a successful lawsuit lies in the hands of others. It's about as personally impressive as winning the lottery. I'd care what others think as well, although I limit that to people I respect myself, not random, anonymous people.

I didn't say that the fan did anything wrong, or that Punk didn't do anything wrong, so it's just pointless to put that forth as some form of argument. It's relevant what actually happened though since if you really didn't care what actually happened you'd be no better than that pathetic mother that made a fuss about ADR ripping up her kid's sign. The guy is pretty much guaranteed to get new glasses and other things from WWE if he just goes and talk to them first. If they, for some unbelievable reason, would be unreasonable then it can be warranted to take the matter further.

As for the wrestling part we apparently view things very differently. For me the matter of who wins and who loses is far less important than which people are working together. It's the ride that's important to me when the destination is scripted. The Rock will be gone soon again as well, regardless of outcome.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

NearFall said:


> Anyway, I am surprised people are still debating this. The guy didn't sue, Punk acted like a moron. That is about all we should take away from it here


Actually I would also say the fan is the biggest moron out of all of this. maybe if it is not for money, he should have gotten a direct apology or something, even a free DVD, or money for his glasses (I would be shocked if they are not at least partially broken).


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Skyfall said:


> why did Punk apologize? He acted in self defense, totally a legal thing.


Forced more than likely. The WWE would no way allow him NOT to apologize.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> I don't really think that's self-respect as it's "pride" in something that you'd have almost no part in. Being attacked is no fault of your own, and a successful lawsuit lies in the hands of others. It's about as personally impressive as winning the lottery. I'd care what others think as well, although I limit that to people I respect myself, not random, anonymous people.
> 
> I didn't say that the fan did anything wrong, or that Punk didn't do anything wrong, so it's just pointless to put that forth as some form of argument. It's relevant what actually happened though since if you really didn't care what actually happened you'd be no better than that pathetic mother that made a fuss about ADR ripping up her kid's sign. The guy is pretty much guaranteed to get new glasses and other things from WWE if he just goes and talk to them first. If they, for some unbelievable reason, would be unreasonable then it can be warranted to take the matter further.
> 
> As for the wrestling part we apparently view things very differently. For me the matter of who wins and who loses is far less important than which people are working together. It's the ride that's important to me when the destination is scripted.


We have to agree to disagree on things, I guess. Big part or no part, self-pride is the topic on this one. Self-respect lies along the lines of embarrassing yourself by doing some stupid shit to me. Turning yourself into the clown within a circle and a laughing stock is showing a lack of self-respect. Taking a shortcut to get money is not.

And the ADR thing is a totally different topic. He ripped up a fan sign which is a classic move heels have always done and the mother crying about it needs to get over herself. This guy that Punk attacked was victim of a physical attack. Not comparable in the slightest.



NearFall said:


> Not to get into a morals debate, but I don't agree at all with you *Choke2Death* about the money thing. Not that I wouldn't like a lot of money for doing nothing, that would be great, but not from this way. Money just is not a really big thing for me as long as I can live comfortably and can do the job I want to do, although being rich would be fucking awesome haha.


Everyone has their own take on this! For me, money opens up the opportunities of a lifetime so I work my best to get there. And I certainly welcome any shortcuts for money as long as it's not a crime.

But yeah, of course I'm thankful for what I have and not as greedy as I might have come across in this topic.



Crusade said:


> The irony of someone criticizing Punk and saying he is not entertaining coming from a Benoit fan. And I liked Benoit when he was around.


So you liked Benoit when he was around (meaning he entertained you) yet a fan of his can't call Punk unentertaining because that that would be ironic? (meaning I'm a fan of the unentertaining Benoit and hating on Punk for being unentertaining) I don't really understand what you're trying to say.

And I don't want to get into _that_ topic because if I wrote my thoughts, it would be a lengthy essay.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I think this topic should be closed now even though i know it remains open for hits.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Punk's actions were idiotic. 

A bit of pushing and squaring up is fine but flipping like that... :sad:


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

Choke2Death is so close minded or he is just a troll, probably both.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Choke2death is just a poor man's Rock316AE.

I also find it funny that his main problem about this is Punk being unprofessional and morally wrong when he has Chris Benoit in his sig.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You're all embarrassing. Any other thread about this situation will be closed as well.


----------

